# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Pnlope Gate : "Le Canard" accuse madame Fillon d'un emploi fictif  l'Assemble

## Mingolito

*"Le Canard" accuse madame Fillon d'un emploi fictif  l'Assemble*



<<"Le Canard enchain" affirme dans son dition  paratre ce mercredi 25 janvier que la femme de Franois Fillon aurait touch un total d'un demi million d'euros comme attache parlementaire de son mari puis du supplant de celui-ci, alors que Pnlope Fillon s'est toujours affiche en retrait des activits politiques de son mari, et qu'aucun tmoin n'accrdite son travail  l'Assemble.

L'accusation est lourde. Dans son dition  paratre ce mercredi 25 janvier, Le Canard enchan rvle que l'pouse de Franois Fillon, Pnlope Fillon, a t rmunre pendant huit ans comme attache parlementaire de son mari ou du supplant de celui-ci, sans que le journal ait pu trouver de trace de son passage  de tels postes. Or, si le fait d'embaucher des proches comme collaborateurs n'est pas interdit pour les parlementaires, il en va autrement d'un emploi fictif.

D'aprs "les feuilles de paie" de Pnlope Fillon, celle-ci a t rmunre de 1998  2002 par son mari, dput de la Sarthe, sur l'enveloppe rserve  cet effet pour les dputs et les snateurs. Cette enveloppe, qui vient en sus de l'indemnit du dput, sert  rmunrer les assistants parlementaires bass  l'Assemble ou dans les permanences des circonscriptions. Calcul en principe pour trois collaborateurs, son montant est de 9.561 euros par mois actuellement.
Un demi million d'euros, selon "Le Canard"

A partir de 2002, aprs l'entre de Franois Fillon au gouvernement, Pnlope Fillon, sans profession connue et qui s'est toujours affiche en retrait des activits politiques de son mari, devient collaboratrice du supplant de celui-ci, Marc Joulaud. D'aprs les chiffres obtenus par Le Canard enchan, c'est  cette priode qu'elle sera rmunre le plus (de 6.900  7.900 euros mensuels). Mais une collaboratrice de Franois Fillon  l'poque, interroge par l'hebdomadaire, dit "n'avoir jamais travaill avec elle". "Je n'ai pas d'info  ce sujet. Je ne la connaissais que comme femme de ministre."

En 2012, Le Canard affirme encore que Pnlope Fillon a de nouveau t rmunre "pendant six mois au moins" quand Franois Fillon est redevenu dput, de Paris cette fois, aprs cinq ans  Matignon. "Au total, Pnlope aura peru environ 500.000 euros brut sur les caisses parlementaires" en huit ans, affirme l'hebdomadaire. Source >>

Et c'est pas tout :

 ::fleche::  Les dpenses scandaleuses de laustre Monsieur Fillon 




> La mystrieuse entreprise 2F
> Un seul employ et plus dun million deuros de chiffre daffaire depuis 2012. Lentreprise de conseil 2F (les initiales de Franois Fillon), semble tre un exemple  suivre. Pourtant, il nen parle jamais. Pourquoi ?
> La loi interdit  un parlementaire de travailler en tant que consultant sauf  avoir dbut cette activit avant son mandat. FF a opportunment dpos les statuts de sa bote dix jours avant dtre lu dput de la deuxime circo de Paris. Bien vu.
> Mais comment a t-il pu gnrer de quoi se verser, tout de mme, 18 000 euros de salaire mensuel, en plus de ses revenus de dput (5 357 euros nets), auxquels sajoutent les frais cits plus haut ? Lessentiel de lactivit provient de confrences rpond lquipe du Manceau. Par contre, pour savoir o et quand, tabou gnral. Le Canard Enchan affirme que lune delles a eu lieu au Kazakhstan en 2013, une autre en Russie la mme anne, une dernire en Iran en 2016. Du ct de Fillon on nie pour les deux dernires. Encore une fois, beaucoup dargent et quasiment aucune transparence. Vilaine habitude. Source


C'est que a cote cher  chauffer un manoir on le comprends.
Heureusement que c'est un "bon gentil catholique honnte", qui plus est bnis en personne par sa sainte magnificence ecclsiastique, sinon qu'est ce que a aurait t  ::ptdr:: 

Bon admettons que a dtruise son avenir politique , que va t'il se passer ?
1) Se dsister pour Jupp ?
2) Laisser gagner Macron, vu qu'il y aura une finale Macron versus Marine la croquemitaine ?

----------


## Invit

Malheureusement, j'ai bien peur que a ne change rien...  ::?: 

Technique habituelle, interview sur TF1 ou FR2, "Les chiffres ont t manipuls...", sans oublier le clbre "je me rserve le droit d'attaquer le Canard Enchain en diffamation..."...

Et puis hop regarde  gauche, hop regarde  droite et on passe  autre chose...  ::?:

----------


## Invit

C'est surtout que c'est tellement courant : 
https://www.mediapart.fr/journal/fra...eputes-en-2014
52 pouses, 28 fils et 32 filles.
La gauche attaque mme pas (Le Foll dit que c'est lgal) parce qu'ils savent qu'ils n'ont pas le cul propre.

----------


## Invit

Effectivement c'est courant, mais pour le coup, sa femme disait en interview qu'elle tait dtache de la vie politique de son mari et personne ne l'a jamais vu travaill...

Dans les autres cas, est-ce que la femme sert rellement d'assistante ? Est-ce que c'est "juste" du favoritisme ou un emploi fictif comme ce cas prcis ?...

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est surtout que c'est tellement courant : 
> https://www.mediapart.fr/journal/fra...eputes-en-2014
> 52 pouses, 28 fils et 32 filles.
> La gauche attaque mme pas (Le Foll dit que c'est lgal) parce qu'ils savent qu'ils n'ont pas le cul propre.


D'un autre ct, qui ne ferait pas profiter sa famille de ses relations ? Je ne fais pas l'loge du piston mais rien ne l'empche... L o a me pose souci, c'est quand c'est vraiment fait pour abuser le systme.

----------


## Mingolito

Sa srnit honntes catholique est offusque par le mchant canard WC :



"La squence des boules puantes est ouverte"


<<Pour Franois Fillon, les accusations  l'encontre de sa femme sont de la "misogynie"
Le candidat des Rpublicains  la prsidentielle a ragi  la polmique dclenche par les rvlations du "Canard enchan".

Franois Fillon est "scandalis" par les rvlations du Canard enchan sur les soupons d'emplois fictifs pesant sur son pouse Pnlope. Pour l'ex-Premier ministre, il s'agit de "misogynie" et de "mpris". Le candidat des Rpublicains  la prsidentielle a fait cette dclaration en marge de son dplacement  Bordeaux, mercredi 25 janvier.

Selon Le Canard enchan, la femme de Franois Fillon a t rmunre pendant huit ans comme attache parlementaire par son poux et son supplant  l'Assemble nationale, et pendant 20 mois par la Revue des deux mondes. Dans son dition de mercredi, l'hebdomadaire satirique dit cependant n'avoir gure trouv trace de ses activits.

"Alors parce que c'est mon pouse, elle n'aurait pas le droit de travailler ?" a lanc le dput de Paris, ancien lu de la Sarthe. "Imaginez un instant qu'un homme politique dise d'une femme, comme le fait cet article, qu'elle ne sait faire que des confitures, toutes les fministes hurleraient", a-t-il ajout. Et de dplorer : "La squence des boules puantes est ouverte." Source >>

Qu'il ait embauch sa femme, soit, ca peu arriver, mais elle  vraiment travaill ou c'est un travail fictif, pourquoi il y  aucun contrle ?
On peu voir quelque chose, un rapport ? un courrier ?

Donc c'est la faute  la misogynie ? heureusement qu'elle est pas noire sinon a serais la faute au racisme  ::ptdr:: 

Moi ce qui me choque le plus dans cette affaire trs glauque c'est le prnom de sa femme, Pnlope ! Je croyais qu'on donnais dsormais ce prnom uniquement aux chattes, comme mdor pour les chiens quoi.

----------


## SkyZoThreaD

> Toi l'pouse modle
> Le grillon du foyer
> Toi qui n'a point d'accrocs
> Dans ta robe de marie
> Toi l'intraitable Pnlope...


Pas d'accrocs dans sa robe de travail non plus... elle est encore dans l'emballage  ::mouarf::

----------


## MABROUKI

> Or, si le fait d'embaucher des proches comme collaborateurs n'est pas interdit pour les parlementaires, il en va autrement d'un emploi fictif.


C'est la source du mal....
Cette disposition lgalise le favoritisme & devrait tre abroge sine die!!!..
L'accs des proches  des fonctions parlementaires ou gouvernementales devrait tre interdit durant la lgislature ,sinon on est en pleine royaut qui ne dit pas son nom !!!

----------


## el_slapper

mon opinion(qui ne vaut que ce que vous l'avez paye, donc pas grand chose) : Fillon ne risque rien  cette affaire...tant qu'il ne commet pas la mme erreur que Clinton : se dfendre au lieu d'aller chercher des voix.

----------


## Invit

> mon opinion(qui ne vaut que ce que vous l'avez paye, donc pas grand chose) : Fillon ne risque rien  cette affaire...tant qu'il ne commet pas la mme erreur que Clinton : se dfendre au lieu d'aller chercher des voix.


J'espre que tu te trompes...  (mais tu as srement raison...  ::(: )

Par contre, enqute ! 
http://www.lemonde.fr/police-justice...4_1653578.html

et a,   :8O:  :
http://www.20minutes.fr/politique/20...subi-pressions

----------


## SkyZoThreaD

> et a,   :
> http://www.20minutes.fr/politique/20...subi-pressions


 ::ptdr:: 
Twitter vient de monter d'un cran dans mon estime.
Malheureusement, les lecteurs francais y sont toujours bien bas et je crains que la prophtie d'el_slapper ne soit pas remise en cause pour a non plus...  ::aie::

----------


## Mingolito



----------


## TallyHo

> sinon on est en pleine royaut qui ne dit pas son nom !!!


Ou qui a chang son nom plutt... Il y a un peu plus de 200 ans  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon pour Fillon, je n'en sais rien si c'est un emploi fictif et je ne milite pas pour lui mais il faut quand mme faire attention aux rumeurs dans ces priodes lectorales. Concrtement, on a quoi comme preuves  part des on-dit ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> Tallyho
> Sinon pour Fillon, je n'en sais rien si c'est un emploi fictif et je ne milite pas pour lui mais il faut quand mme faire attention aux rumeurs dans ces priodes lectorales. Concrtement, on a quoi comme preuves  part des on-dit ?


J' incrimine la disposition lgale qui ouvre la voie  ce genre de comportement ..
Cette rumeur ou intox  politicienne qui relve des coups bas habituel visant  noircir l'adversaire ,a nanmoins l'autre mrite de lever le voile pour les citoyens sur le maquis politique truff de passe-droits lgaliss !!!

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est surtout que c'est tellement courant : 
> https://www.mediapart.fr/journal/fra...eputes-en-2014
> 52 pouses, 28 fils et 32 filles.
> La gauche attaque mme pas (Le Foll dit que c'est lgal) parce qu'ils savent qu'ils n'ont pas le cul propre.


Si on se met  regarder dans ce genre d'histoire, il va falloir mettre la moiti des maires en prison. Moi qui pensait que l'honneur interdisait de toucher  la famille des lus  ::frenchy::

----------


## Mingolito

> Sinon pour Fillon, je n'en sais rien si c'est un emploi fictif et je ne milite pas pour lui mais il faut quand mme faire attention aux rumeurs dans ces priodes lectorales. Concrtement, on a quoi comme preuves  part des on-dit ?


Par exemple deux vidos qui sont passes au journal ou Pnlope explique qu'elle se mle jamais du travail de son mari, ce qui est en totale contradiction avec cet emploi, donc elle  avou deux fois  ::aie:: 

C'est peux tre des voleurs mais alors ils sont pas dous  ::ptdr::

----------


## zecreator

Roooo cette soupe mdiatique. Comme-ci c'tait le premier  le faire. Dans tous les milieux, ds que l'on peut profiter de quelques avantages on le fait. Pourquoi pas lui ? Qui n'a pas profiter d'un systme  un moment ?

Franchement, il ne serait pas candidat, on ne saurait mme pas que sa femme s'appelle Pnlope.

De la m... en barre.

----------


## el_slapper

> Twitter vient de monter d'un cran dans mon estime.
> Malheureusement, les lecteurs francais y sont toujours bien bas et je crains que la prophtie d'el_slapper ne soit pas remise en cause pour a non plus...


J'adorerais avoir tort. L'avenir nous le dira.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le timing est plutt bon d'ici le mois de Mai les gens auront oubli...
Si c'tait sorti une semaine avant le premier tout a aurait pu avoir un impact.
Mais je ne pense pas que les lecteurs de l'UMP soient gn par un gars qui paie sa femme 500 000, ils sont rods les fans de l'UMP, on les a habitu  largement pire...

D'ici le mois de Mai il est probable que d'autres mini scandales sortent.

Le timing est important pour avoir de l'impact il faut tre proche de lvnement.
C'est comme quand France 2 a diffus Home 2 jours avant les lections europennes de 2009 :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_(...e_de_diffusion



> certains hommes politiques qui estiment que le film a particip au succs des listes du rassemblement politique Europe cologie


Peut tre que diffuser le film "Prsident" d'Albert Dupontel participerait aux succs de l'UMP ^^

----------


## Invit

Malheureusement, tu as raison el_slapper, il suffit de lire la raction juste au-dessus de toi ...

Dj, il semblerait que certains ne font pas la diffrence entre "embaucher sa femme" ce qui est lgale si elle fait son job et un "emploi fictif" ...
Plusieurs personnes le disent, on ne l'a jamais vu !!! La biographe des Fillon, invit chez eux plusieurs fois pour des interviews, n'a jamais entendu parler de cet emploi !!! (c'est elle qui se plaint de menaces)
La femme de Fillon nous dit en interview durant les primaires "Je suis loin de la vie politique de mon mari" !!! Et l, on nous dit tout le monde fait a ? C'est de la misogynie ... Quoi ???  :8O:   :8O:   :8O: 

Le parquet Financier ouvre une enqute  chaque article du canard enchan ?

Et le meilleur, on en parle peu car ce n'est pas de l'argent public, mais elle a "travaill" de la mme manire dans un journal (pdg ami de Fillon)... Le rdacteur en chef n'a jamais travaill avec elle... (2 fiches sous pseudonyme en 20 mois pour 5000  par mois)...
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/presi...son-poste.html

Sur d'autres fils, Ryu2000, TallyHo, et d'autres nous disent qu'ils (PS/LR) sont pourris et qu'il faut aller voir ailleurs ... On est plusieurs  dire que l'on est conscient que PS et LR a ne va pas mais qu'on ne rejoint pas les ides des autres parties pour autant...
Mais si maintenant, certains arrivent  dfendre cette affaire, en disant "oh le timing est bizarre", "ils font tous pareil..." Mais faut arrter !! On s'en fout, ils ont qu' tous se tirer dans les pattes, on les dgage un par un ds que c'est prouv...

( la radio ce matin, une militante pro-Fillon qui nous rpond  a : "Non mais c'est quoi, les femmes ont le droit de travailler en France"...  ::weird:: )

----------


## ddoumeche

De toute faon, c'est une tempte dans un tasse de th, car :
- la justice doit enquter et dterminer la culpabilit de madame Fillon sachant qu'il y a prescription pour le cas de l'assemble parlementaire
- la droite qui va se faire lire pourra alors faire classer l'affaire sans suite
- l'affaire ne met pas en cause Franois mais la taupe va mal finir: mettre en cause la future premire dame, c'est dangereux. 

Rappelons que l'UE rclame 370,000 euros  madame LePen pour des faits similaires, que la rgion Poitou-Charentes a 130 millions d'impays selon Alain Rosset (PS), et que notre cher Macron ze-Tung a dpens 80% des budget coms de Bercy, dont 40% pour le financement de sa campagne (et dans ces deux derniers cas, les personnalits progressistes ayant menac de porter plainte pour diffamation... or nous savons tous que la justice est indpendante dans ce pays).

Et que Cambadlis a fauss les scrutins du PS de 350,000 voix... tu comprend pourquoi le PnlopeGate sort maintenant

On peut quand mme se demander 1/ comment il est possible que l'tat ne fasse aucun contrle de ses attachs parlementaires 2/ quel est le taux d'attachs et mme de dputs pratiquant l'absentisme 3/ quelles mesures ont t adopts et seront adopts

----------


## Ryu2000

> d'autres nous disent qu'ils (PS/LR) sont pourris et qu'il faut aller voir ailleurs ...


Ouais enfin une partie des lus n'hsitent pas  voler, tricher, profiter de leur avantages, etc.
Les 2 principaux partis sont le Parti Socialiste et Les Rpublicains (qu'elle mauvais nom de partie, vivement qu'ils changent encore ^^ lol).

Le pouvoir et la politique attire les pires personnes.
Ils n'hsitent pas  faire plein de choses illgales pour leur enrichissement personnelle.

Du coup peu importe le parti il y aura toujours des enculs (sauf  l'UPR  ::P: ).

Il y a un lu qui explique bien comme certains lus font n'importe quoi, c'est : Philippe Pascot.
Au dbut je me mfiais, mais c'est sympa d'couter ce qu'il a a raconter.

Les gens ont raison de ne pas faire confiance aux socialistes et aux rpublicains, car ils ont le pouvoir depuis trop longtemps et ils en profitent trop.
Mais si d'autres partis prenaient leur place, ils finiraient probablement par devenir aussi corrompu que l'UMPS.

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est la source du mal....
> Cette disposition lgalise le favoritisme & devrait tre abroge sine die!!!..
> L'accs des proches  des fonctions parlementaires ou gouvernementales devrait tre interdit durant la lgislature ,sinon on est en pleine royaut qui ne dit pas son nom !!!


Oui et non. Je ne connais pas la lgislation des assistants parlementaires, mais pour certains postes proches des lus (en cabinet par exemple) il y a une "clause de confiance" car il s'agit de postes demandant de la discretion.
De fait l'lu peut  tout moment dire qu'il y a "rupture de confiance", et c'est 8 jours de pravis avant le chmage.

Parce qu'un assistant peut largement saborder le boulot de son lu.
Donc embaucher sa femme ou ses enfants a du sens,  condition qu'ils fassent vraiment le boulot bien sr...

----------


## TallyHo

> Par exemple deux vidos qui sont passes au journal ou Pnlope explique qu'elle se mle jamais du travail de son mari, ce qui est en totale contradiction avec cet emploi, donc elle  avou deux fois


Tu as un lien ?




> Sur d'autres fils, Ryu2000, TallyHo, et d'autres nous disent qu'ils (PS/LR) sont pourris et qu'il faut aller voir ailleurs ... On est plusieurs  dire que l'on est conscient que PS et LR a ne va pas mais qu'on ne rejoint pas les ides des autres parties pour autant...
> Mais si maintenant, certains arrivent  dfendre cette affaire, en disant "oh le timing est bizarre", "ils font tous pareil..." Mais faut arrter !! On s'en fout, ils ont qu' tous se tirer dans les pattes, on les dgage un par un ds que c'est prouv...


Arrtes de dire n'importe quoi ou de prter des intentions svp, o je le dfends ? Je demande confirmation car je ne me fie pas  des "on dit" ou  la premire news qui tombe. Ce n'est pas spcifique  Fillon, c'est pour tout ce qui est politique vu comment c'est pourri dans ce milieu. Dsol ne pas prendre toute la merde mdiatique pour argent comptant... Et le fait que le parquet ouvre une enqute n'est pas une preuve ou une condamnation. Ici tu parles avec tes convictions et pas objectivement.

----------


## Mingolito

> Tu as un lien ?


Il y  par exemple celle ci : 

[Portrait de Franois Fillon] Penelope Fillon : "*Oh bah j'ai pas de rle. Voil, je l'accompagne de temps en temps comme a, a se limite  a.*"
https://player.ina.fr/player/embed/3...fc21/460/259/1
La squence est  3:35

Il doit y en avoir une 2eme quelque part qu'ils ont pass au journal mais je n'ai pas de lien.

Moi qui croyais navement avoir trouv un politicien honnte et qui ne fait pas que mentir, voler, escroquer, proposer des ides dbiles, et prendre les lecteurs pour des cons  ::ptdr:: 

Bah non, tous pourris !




Le Penelope Fillon Gate - Le Moment Meurice

----------


## Invit

> Arrtes de dire n'importe quoi ou de prter des intentions svp, o je le dfends ? Je demande confirmation car je ne me fie pas  des "on dit" ou  la premire news qui tombe. Ce n'est pas spcifique  Fillon, c'est pour tout ce qui est politique vu comment c'est pourri dans ce milieu. Dsol ne pas prendre toute la merde mdiatique pour argent comptant... Et le fait que le parquet ouvre une enqute n'est pas une preuve ou une condamnation. Ici tu parles avec tes convictions et pas objectivement.


Soit je me suis mal exprim, soit tu n'as pas compris mais je ne prtends pas que tu le dfends. En fait, il faut dissocier ma premire et ma seconde phrase.
C'est toujours le risque quand on mets des pseudos sur un post ! Je parle notamment de la raction au-dessus de el_slapper pour ceux qui dfendent Fillon.

Sur les autres fils, tu tais plutt contre LR et le PS non ? Qu'il fallait largir nos positions et voir ailleurs, regardez les autres parties, on est d'accord ou je me trompe ?

Du coup, si ma phrase du dessus est vrai, je pense que si des gens sont capables de dfendre Fillon sur cette affaire, il te donne 100% raison !  :;): 
En relisant/expliquant tout a, je comprends que mon post ait pu tre mal interprt. 

Pour moi, Fillon est indfendable. Si il s'en sort, c'est un tour de passe/passe et a me dgoute dj.... Il suffit d'tre un minimum logique, sa femme dit dans au moins 2 interviews qu'elle n'a aucun lien politique avec son mari  part tre lue dans sa ville... L'auteur de la biographie des Fillon, reu par la famille, le dit aussi...
Alors attendons de voir l'enqute mais si la premire rponse de Fillon, c'est "boule puante et misogyne..."  :8O: 

Enfin, c'est pas comme ci la politique devait se racheter....

----------


## Mingolito

> Les rvlations du Canard ont eu le mrite d'apprendre  Madame Fillon qu'elle tait attache parlementaire. Elle l'ignorait jusque l.


 ::ptdr:: 





> Affaire Pnlope Fillon: Franois Fillon sera ce soir l'invit du journal de 20h de TF1


Qu'est ce qu'il va bien pouvoir dire ?

1) Nier
2) S'excuser et proposer de rembourser
3) Se retirer de la vie politique 
4) Se Suicider en direct avec un Katana 
5) Demander le pardon pour ses pchs
6) Qu'il va se retirer dans un monastre
7) Autre ?

----------


## Grogro

8) Y aller au culot et hurler  la machination mdiatique pour faire taire la Voix du Peuple.
9) Ouvrir des contre-feux et balancer un maximum de boules puantes sur ses anciens copains les sarkozystes et les socialopes. 
10) Brailler  la droitophobie.

----------


## pmithrandir

> 8) Y aller au culot et hurler  la machination mdiatique pour faire taire la Voix du Peuple.
> 9) Ouvrir des contre-feux et balancer un maximum de boules puantes sur ses anciens copains les sarkozystes et les socialopes. 
> 10) Brailler  la droitophobie.


Sachant qu'a mon avis, ca vient de son camp...

Il est un trs bon candidat pour la gauche puisque sa campagne stagne pas mal et que la premire impression a t desastreuse.(scu)
Surtout, il sera incapable de faire rever les gens...

----------


## Mingolito

Tu veux dire que c'est Sarkozy ou Jupp qui  tout balanc au Canard, par pure vengeance ?  ::ptdr:: 

En tout cas quelqu'un  fait un sacr lanc de boules puantes et il tait trs trs bien renseign : Les dpenses scandaleuses de laustre Monsieur Fillon

a fait penser un peu penser  l'affaire DSK dans un autre genre...

Tout a en tout cas a arrange bien les affaires de Macron, le concombre masqu du patronat.

----------


## MABROUKI

> ManusDei
> mais pour certains postes proches des lus (en cabinet par exemple) il y a une "clause de confiance" car il s'agit de postes demandant de la discretion.
>  De fait l'lu peut  tout moment dire qu'il y a "rupture de confiance", et c'est 8 jours de pravis avant le chmage.


La confiance  c'est pas la famille matrimoniale , d'autant plus que les membres de la famille proches ou lointains peuvent tre membres du parti adverse...!!!
La clause de confiance n'est satisfaite que par les membres de son propre parti, sous rserve qu'ils ne soient membres de la famille matrimoniale de l'lu...!!! 
La politique  certains gards est une profession noble et devrait s'inspirer de ce qui se fait dans d'autres professions nobles  (j'ai en tte les mdecins qui excluent les membres de la famille matrimoniale de leurs aides )....
Mme les rois ,dans le pass excluaient de leur assistants et conseillers politiques leurs parents et proches  !!!
A cette aune, Louis le 16eme aurait pris le Duc de Cond comme 1er ministre  !!!

----------


## ManusDei

> La confiance  c'est pas la famille matrimoniale


Non, mais a aide, car  il s'agit de gens que l'on connat bien, et on sait si on peut leur faire confiance ou pas en gnral.

C'est aussi un bon moyen de placer quelqu'un pour qu'il/elle se fasse un rseau avant d'tre lu(e)  son tour.
Plus tout un tas de raisons encore plus moches, j'en conviens sans problme.

----------


## Grogro

J'aime bien ton site Mingolito. Je sais pas qui se cache derrire, mais tout le monde en prend pour son grade (gauche, droite, concombre masqu du patronat, Obama, ta mre en cosplay Ronflex).

http://lvsl.fr/soupcon-de-fraude-sur...aire-de-la-bap

"Par ailleurs, cela pose la question dun ventuel blanchiment dargent. En effet, les recettes dclares par la BAP dpendent du nombre de participants. Plus le nombre de participants est lev, plus la BAP peut annoncer des recettes leves."

Je m'tais bien foutu de la gueule des magouilles des socialopes, et je n'avais mme pas pens  une ventuelle tentative de blanchiment (financement illicite ? C'est qui le Kadhaffi des socialopes ?).

----------


## Mingolito

Bah c'est pas "mon" site mais tous les sites qui relatent les escroqueries des politiques a m'intresse (Mdiapart, Canard,...)  ::mrgreen:: 

Apparemment http://lvsl.fr c'est un site de gauche, mais la bonne nouvelle c'est qu'il tapent aussi sur le PS, par contre a tapes pas tellement  sur le PC , la CGT, Mlanchon, Hamon et montebourg...
Pas grave pour avoir les bonnes news sur Mlanchon il suffit d'aller sur les sites de marine  ::mrgreen:: 
Je pense que cette gauche la (Mlanchoniste) pense que le PS officiel avec Hollande et Valls ne sont plus  gauche de leur point de vue, pas plus que Macron, donc ils tapent aussi sur la gauche de droite (valls, macron) .

Sinon a  l'air tre un site participatif , comme le club developpez.com quoi, quoi que a serais bien qu'il ajoutent un systme de commentaires comme ici.

----------


## Grogro

Jeanne, au secours !

http://www.challenges.fr/politique/a...-le-pen_450493

"Comment a, on a le cul aussi sale que les putains de l'UMPS ?"  ::ptdr::

----------


## Mingolito

Oui j'avais vu a, mais pour moi c'est tellement banal ca fait des dcennies que les Le Pen escroquent les lecteurs en dtournant une partie des fonds des cotisations et des remboursements des dpenses lectorales via une agence marketing verreuse, ce qui est un grand classique qui marche aussi bien pour les partis politiques que pour toutes les associations ou jusqu' 90% des fonds disparaissent de cette faon, et Marine  perfectionn le systme avec son kit de campagne vendu le double de son vrai prix aux gogos du FN.

Bref mme si Marine est jamais lue elle peu faire comme papounet et mettre des millions d'euros de cot dans un paradis fiscal (voir par exemple les millions en lingots de JM Le Pen dcouverts en Suisse), ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi ils sont toujours pas en taule tous les deux pour escroquerie, dtournement de fonds, abus de bien social et fraude fiscale.

----------


## TallyHo

> Du coup, si ma phrase du dessus est vrai, je pense que si des gens sont capables de dfendre Fillon sur cette affaire, il te donne 100% raison ! 
> En relisant/expliquant tout a, je comprends que mon post ait pu tre mal interprt.


Ok, incomprhension, pas grave. Le tout est que ce soit clair maintenant  ::): 

Oui ils sont des voyous et je m'insurge aussi, dj rien que ce qui est touch lgalement est une honte, ce dont je parlais avec l'IRFM qu'ils n'ont pas  justifier au niveau des dpenses. Vous imaginez un entrepreneur qui n'aurait pas  faire de bilan ? C'est la mme chose...

Aprs je dis, attention quand mme aux casseroles dans ces priodes spciales. Il va falloir bien trier et confirmer car a va y aller les rumeurs... Bon ici apparemment, a pue quand mme pour Fillon aprs avoir regard les liens et lus 2-3 articles sur le web.




> J'aime bien ton site Mingolito. Je sais pas qui se cache derrire, mais tout le monde en prend pour son grade (gauche, droite, concombre masqu du patronat, Obama, ta mre en cosplay Ronflex).


La magie du whois  ::): 

https://twitter.com/antoinecargoet?lang=fr

----------


## Mingolito

"Ma femme travaille pour moi depuis toujours" | Franois Fillon sur TF1

Bon je trouve qu'il s'en sort bien, qu'en pensez-vous ? Maintenant quelle va tre la raction des gens ?

Pas convaincu par ses explications, ou au contraire a va augmenter sa cote avec de la sympathie en plus pour cette pauvre victime innocentes des mchants lanceurs de calomnies ?

----------


## Marco46

> Bon je trouve qu'il s'en sort bien, qu'en pensez-vous ?


Pas moi.

Le problme ici c'est que la dame a avou elle-mme qu'elle ne s'occupait pas de la carrire politique de son mari, or c'est prcisment la mission de l'attach parlementaire.

Une fiche de poste qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut :

- Grer des dossiers administratifs (prparer l'agenda, rpondre aux courriers adresss au parlementaire, assurer la permanence tlphonique, adresser des courriers  l'attention de diverses personnes ou organismes).
- Fournir une veille juridique sur des thmatiques prcises et apporter son expertise juridique sur des textes varis (projets ou propositions de lois, amendements, etc.).
- Prendre part  la rdaction de propositions de lois ou d'amendements.
- Soutenir le parlementaire grce  une aide technique ou morale.

Incroyable que personne n'ait aperu madame  l'assemble nationale ou dans son fief. Les traces crites de son travail devraient tre lgions.

Vu la raction du camp Fillon sur ce sujet, dsorganise, incrdule, violente, a donne vraiment l'impression qu'ils ont t pris la main dans le pot de confiture et qu'ils ne savent pas comment ragir.

Ah au fait le salaire d'un attach parlementaire c'est entre 2000 et 3000 euros, elle elle touchait 5000 boules, rien que a a mriterait des explications, *c'est de l'argent public bordel* !

----------


## MABROUKI

> "Ma femme travaille pour moi depuis toujours"


Sans vergogne le politicien, moi la mienne je vais la louer !!!
A mon avis ,avec cet aveu d'ouvrier qui n'arrive pas  joindre les 2 bouts ,les lecteurs vont lui demander de s'inscrire rapidement aux aides sociales !!!
C'est incroyable !!!

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pas moi.
> 
> Le problme ici c'est que la dame a avou elle-mme qu'elle ne s'occupait pas de la carrire politique de son mari, or c'est prcisment la mission de l'attach parlementaire.


Qu'est ce que vous ne comprenez pas, elle n'est *plus* attache parlementaire.


Sinon j'ai trouv le vrai candidat antisystme, celui que les globalistes craignent tellement qu'on n'a JAMAIS prononc son nom dans la presse, lui le vrai candidat alternatif et pas cet escroc d'Asselineau.
Alors accrochez-vous, il balance du lourd :

----------


## Invit

> Qu'est ce que vous ne comprenez pas, elle n'est *plus* attache parlementaire.


Qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas, elle a dit qu'elle ne s'tait *jamais* impliqu dans la vie politique de son mari ! (interview octobre 2016)

Et a, on en parle ?
http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/a...17-6624711.php

----------


## Grogro

> Bon je trouve qu'il s'en sort bien, qu'en pensez-vous ? Maintenant quelle va tre la raction des gens ?
> 
> Pas convaincu par ses explications, ou au contraire a va augmenter sa cote avec de la sympathie en plus pour cette pauvre victime innocentes des mchants lanceurs de calomnies ?


Pas du tout convaincu par ses explications, mais il s'en sort bien. Il vient d'annoncer qu'il renoncerait  la prsidentielle s'il venait  tre mis en examen. Plutt que d'hurler au complot socialo-communiste des "juges rouges" et de la "presse de gauche" comme le font toujours les sarkozystes. Il montre qu'il a plus de dcence que ses prdcesseurs de la droite classique. Chose que je n'aurais pas crue vu son pass. Les enqutes d'opinion montrent que la France n'en peut plus de ces murs du rgime.

Difficile de mesurer l'impact sur la campagne. Parce qu'en face, ils sont au moins autant pourris ( commencer par les deux outsiders, MLP et Macron).

----------


## Marco46

> Qu'est ce que vous ne comprenez pas, elle n'est *plus* attache parlementaire.


On a du mal  admettre que son chouchou ractionnaire soit un pourri comme les autres ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> un pourri comme les autres


Pendant que les projecteurs sont braqus sur Fillon on passe moins de temps  critiquer les autres et c'est dommage...
Ce n'est pas comme si les autres taient mieux.
Oui Fillon est une horrible personne qui profite des avantages du pouvoir, mais c'est son job qui veut a.

De toute faon imaginez toute la mauvaise influence que vous devez subir en faisant de la politique  haut niveau.
Mme si un type tait clean en arrivant aprs des annes dans un parti politique c'est plus la mme personne...
Bon gnralement ceux qui sont intress par une carrire politique ne sont pas clean  la base, mais imaginez.

Ils sont tous coupable, il y a des justes des dossiers qui sortent dans les mdias et d'autres pas.

----------


## Invit

> Pendant que les projecteurs sont braqus sur Fillon on passe moins de temps  critiquer les autres et c'est dommage...
> Ce n'est pas comme si les autres taient mieux.
> Oui Fillon est une horrible personne qui profite des avantages du pouvoir, mais c'est son job qui veut a.
> 
> De toute faon imaginez toute la mauvaise influence que vous devez subir en faisant de la politique  haut niveau.
> Mme si un type tait clean en arrivant aprs des annes dans un parti politique c'est plus la mme personne...
> Bon gnralement ceux qui sont intress par une carrire politique ne sont pas clean  la base, mais imaginez.
> 
> Ils sont tous coupable, il y a des justes des dossiers qui sortent dans les mdias et d'autres pas.


Mme si je suis d'accord sur ton constat, on s'en fout, c'est pas notre problme, on les dgage un par un de toute activit ... Rien qu'avec cette mesure, a prendrait pas trop de temps  calmer le jeu... Ils arriveraient  se satisfaire de seulement 5000  par mois pour se rendre  l'assembl 1 fois par trimestre...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils arriveraient  se satisfaire de seulement 5000  par mois pour se rendre  l'assembl 1 fois par trimestre...


Ils veulent toujours plus.
Un politicien tu lui donne le doigt et il te prend le bras.

Ils ne mritent pas leur salaire.
5000 c'est dj beaucoup trop.
Ils glandent rien du tout, ils ont des avantages de tous les cts et en plus ils volent.

Il est probable que le "Pnelope Gate" ait t provoqu par un adversaire (candidat prsidentielle 2017) copain avec les mdias.
Si a se trouve cette personne est complice de magouille pire que a, mais il est pote avec les mdias donc a ne sortira pas...

----------


## Marco46

> Ils arriveraient  se satisfaire de seulement 5000  par mois pour se rendre  l'assembl 1 fois par trimestre...


Ah bah non, si on en croit Henri Gaino 5000 boules par mois c'est pas vivable  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> Ah bah non, si on en croit Henri Gaino 5000 boules par mois c'est pas vivable


C'est vivable, mais tu peux juste pas mettre de ct.

----------


## Ryu2000

Des fois on entend "si on leur donne un gros salaire c'est pour viter qu'ils ne volent".
Sauf que a ne fonctionne pas avec un politicien.

Tu pourrais en payer un 500 000/mois il voudra toujours plus.
Ce sont des drogus de pouvoir et d'argent, plus tu leur en donnes plus ils en veulent.

----------


## fredoche

et de sexe aussi  ::aie:: 
enfin il parait ...  ::mouarf:: 

Donc pour faire raccord avec une autre sujet,  quand la dpnalisation de ces drogues dures ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> Marco46
> C'est vivable, mais tu peux juste pas mettre de ct.


D'abord ce n'est pas un salaire ,c'est une indemnit sur laquelle sont des prlevs toutes cotisations habituelles (scu, retraites ,impts etc...)...
Cette indemnit n'est pas cumulable avec un salaire qui est suspendu durant la lgislature ,du moins chez moi !!!
Le dput  (municipal, dpartemental ,national ou snateur ) sont tous justiciables de ces dispositions ,du moins chez moi...
Toute infraction  entraine une dchance de facto et l'interdiction de se prsenter  des lgislatures 
Donc c'est pas une entreprise pour  s'enrichir, et si on veut s'enrichir il y a d'autres moyens plus idoines ...
C'est rellement une mission qui n'ouvre droit qu' des honneurs publics consacrs codifies et si des contreparties matrielles sont donnes par  l'Etat ,elles font galement  l'objet de lois votes !!! 
Servir la nation est un grand honneur ,ce n'est pas une entreprise commerciale !!!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Servir la nation est un grand honneur ,ce n'est pas une entreprise commerciale !!!


lol ! Est-ce que vous tes familier avec un concept intitul "Ralit" ?

En France les politiques sont trs souvent des gars qui n'ont jamais eu de vrai boulot.
Beaucoup n'ont jamais travaill dans une entreprise, certains taient avocat ou des conneries comme a, mais la plupart sont dans la politique depuis le dbut.

Ils ne savent rien faire les types, donc ils se disent qu'ils doivent rester  glander dans le monde de la politique et que c'est leur carrire.
Ils se disent qu'ils auront peut tre la chance d'aller faire des confrences au Qatar pay plusieurs centaines de milliers d'.
En plus quand t'es prsident ou candidat, il y a des chefs d'tats qui te donnent des millions pour que tu leur rendes un petit service une fois au pouvoir (comme Kadhafi).

Ce sont des parasites, organis en rseaux, qui pompent l'argent des travailleurs.

Pour avoir le sentiment de servir la nation, il faudrait que ce soit une personne qui a rellement travaill dans sa vie et qui retravaillera aprs son mandat.

----------


## Invit

> D'abord ce n'est pas un salaire ,c'est une indemnit sur laquelle sont des prlevs toutes cotisations habituelles (scu, retraites ,impts etc...)...
> Cette indemnit n'est pas cumulable avec un salaire qui est suspendu durant la lgislature ,du moins chez moi !!!
> Le dput  (municipal, dpartemental ,national ou snateur ) sont tous justiciables de ces dispositions ,du moins chez moi...
> Toute infraction  entraine une dchance de facto et l'interdiction de se prsenter  des lgislatures 
> Donc c'est pas une entreprise pour  s'enrichir, et si on veut s'enrichir il y a d'autres moyens plus idoines ...
> C'est rellement une mission qui n'ouvre droit qu' des honneurs publics consacrs codifies et si des contreparties matrielles sont donnes par  l'Etat ,elles font galement  l'objet de lois votes !!! 
> Servir la nation est un grand honneur ,ce n'est pas une entreprise commerciale !!!



_



			
				Jean-Louis Borloo se positionne alors comme l'un des conseils externes les plus recherchs par les grandes entreprises, et est class par Forbes parmi les avocats les mieux pays au monde
			
		

_
source : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Louis_Borloo

Maintenant, soit le mec a un gros sens du service publique, soit on peut se poser des questions au niveau pouvoir/rmunration  ::roll::

----------


## MABROUKI

> orygynz
> Maintenant, soit le mec a un gros sens du service publique, soit on peut se poser des questions au niveau pouvoir/rmunration


Chez moi ,la collusion d'intrts entre lu et homme d'affaires est svrement punie par la loi et elle est assimile au vol  et dtournements de biens publics...
Sans compter que chez moi,pour discrditer son adversaire en politique ,il suffit de l'accuser de collusion d'intrts ,car l'opinion l'assimile  un vol manifeste des biens de l'tat !!!

Quant  Mr Borlo ,apparemment c'est un entrepreneur audacieux mais qui considre que mettre de l'eau dans son vin est parfois une ncessite quand les temps sont durs !!!

----------


## Grogro

Fillon, et plus gnralement les moeurs de la classe politique franaises, vus de Suisse : https://www.letemps.ch/monde/2017/01...iques-francais

----------


## fredoche

> Fillon, et plus gnralement les moeurs de la classe politique franaises, vus de Suisse : https://www.letemps.ch/monde/2017/01...iques-francais


Merci  ::ccool:: 

je crois que nous sommes plusieurs millions  rver d'une relle probit pour notre pays et nos lus, et j'imagine que le candidat qui pourrait vraiment en faire la preuve, quel que soit son bord, aurait de grande chance de ratisser large en terme de suffrages

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  Toi aussi avec le PnlopeCashGenerator, trouve combien d'argent tu peux gagner sans sourciller une seule fois !
 ::fleche::  Quand Franois Fillon a fait travailler ses enfants, ils taient encore tudiants en droit
 ::fleche::  Affaire Penelope Fillon : des parlementaires changent soudain de collaborateurs



Affaire Penelope Fillon des parlementaires changent soudain de collaborateurs 




> Une dizaine de parlementaires auraient appel la Haute autorit pour la transparence de la vie publique pour changer le nom de certains de leurs assistants parlementaires sur leurs dclarations d'intrts. Source


Quel cirque la politique en France, ca en devient comique tellement c'est ridicule.

 ::mouarf::

----------


## TallyHo

> je crois que nous sommes plusieurs millions  rver d'une relle probit pour notre pays et nos lus, et j'imagine que le candidat qui pourrait vraiment en faire la preuve, quel que soit son bord, aurait de grande chance de ratisser large en terme de suffrages


Ce n'est pas possible dans le systme actuel car ils se cooptent entre eux pour accder ou prtendre au pouvoir. Si tu ne joues pas le jeu du cercle litiste, tu ne rentreras jamais. Et si tu y joues, tu seras redevable envers tes "amis" qui ne te soutiennent pas pour ta bonne gueule mais par intrts. Et ils ne manqueront pas de se rappeler  tes bons souvenirs quand ils en auront besoin et de te compromettre avec eux.

On peut tourner et virer pendant 100 ans, quand on y rflchit, la seule solution pour retrouver une certaine honntet politique et de donner un vrai contre-pouvoir au peuple et pas que tous les 5 ans pour lire un matre guignol... La vritable dmocratie quoi.

On peut aussi toujours croire  l'arrive de l'homme providentiel issu du cercle, on peut... Personnellement, je prfre croire au retour du Messie, j'aurais plus de chance de le voir  ::D:

----------


## Invit

http://www.francetvinfo.fr/politique...l#xtor=CS1-746

Et dire qu'il va russir  s'en sortir...  ::(: 

http://www.lefigaro.fr/elections/pre...e-au-senat.php

 ::lol::

----------


## SkyZoThreaD

> On peut aussi toujours croire  l'arrive de l'homme providentiel issu du cercle, on peut... Personnellement, je prfre croire au retour du Messie, j'aurais plus de chance de le voir


On peut aussi rechercher les plans de cette merveilleuse machine qu'on avait invent au 18me. Comment a s'appelait dj... a commenait par un 'G' je crois ...  ::aie::

----------


## Mingolito

> La popularit de Franois Fillon recule de 16 points par rapport  novembre, selon un sondage Odoxa pour Franceinfo publi vendredi et ralis aprs les rvlations sur des emplois prsums fictifs de son pouse Penelope.
> Selon ce sondage, 61% des Franais ont une mauvaise opinion de Franois Fillon et 38% une bonne opinion.
> Odoxa voque une chute de 16 points de la popularit de l'ancien Premier ministre par rapport  un sondage Ifop-Fiducial ralis en novembre avant le premier tour de la primaire de droite.
> Dans le nouveau sondage Odoxa, 83% des sympathisants de gauche et 38% des sympathisants de droite ont une mauvaise opinion de Franois Fillon.
> Seuls 31% des sonds estiment qu'il est proche des proccupations de Franais, 32% qu'il est honnte et 39% qu'il est convaincant, une majorit d'entre eux (54%) estimant qu'il est courageux.
> Le sondage a t ralis le 26 janvier auprs d'un chantillon de 1.012 personnes reprsentatif de la population franaise ge de 18 ans et plus. Source


Apparemment Fillon coperais dsormais de 61% d'opinions dfavorables, je ne voie pas trop comment il peu tre lu dans ces conditions  moins que l'opinion des Franais sur Macron ou Marine soit encore plus dfavorable.

tant donn que Jupp exclut dfinitivement d'tre un recours en cas de retrait de Fillon, et que d'autre part Marine joue le rle de croquemitaine, a droule un norme tapis rouge pour la prsidentielle devant Macron, non ?

Apparemment en Allemagne et en Belgique c'est interdit d'embaucher ses proches, tant donn la situation plus que douteuse sur ce sujet je pense que c'est eux qui ont raison du coup.




> Affaire Penelope Fillon : 76% des Franais veulent interdire aux parlementaires d'embaucher des membres de leur famille. Source

----------


## ddoumeche

> Qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas, elle a dit qu'elle ne s'tait *jamais* impliqu dans la vie politique de son mari ! (interview octobre 2016)


Mais puisqu'on te dit que si.




> http://www.francetvinfo.fr/politique...l#xtor=CS1-746
> 
> Et dire qu'il va russir  s'en sortir... 
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/elections/pre...e-au-senat.php


Si on arrive pas  s'en sortir avec un petit scandale de rien du tout dans ce genre, pilot par le duo des intgres Hollande/Cambadlis, il faut arrter la politique et se mettre au tricot.

----------


## Marco46

> Si on arrive pas  s'en sortir avec un petit scandale de rien du tout dans ce genre, pilot par le duo des intgres Hollande/Cambadlis, il faut arrter la politique et se mettre au tricot.


Tu veux dire que Hollande et Cambadlis auraient forc Fillon  employer sa femme  plus du double du salaire normal d'un assistant parlementaire sur fonds publics et ce ds 1998 ?  ::marteau::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu veux dire que Hollande et Cambadlis auraient forc Fillon  employer sa femme  plus du double du salaire normal d'un assistant parlementaire sur fonds publics et ce ds 1998 ?


Je veux dire que Hollande et Cambadlis ont planifi ce coup bas depuis la fin de la primaire, ce qui est attest par le fait que le parquet ouvre une enqute  la minute mme de la sortie de l'article au Canard.
Par contre, cela ne semble pas gner que l'ex-femme du prsident occupe un emploi dans un ministre fictif.

----------


## GPPro

> Je veux dire que Hollande et Cambadlis ont planifi ce coup bas depuis la fin de la primaire, ce qui est attest par le fait que le parquet ouvre une enqute  la minute mme de la sortie de l'article au Canard.
> Par contre, cela ne semble pas gner que l'ex-femme du prsident occupe un emploi dans un ministre fictif.


Et pendant ce temps l, il court la rumeur que ce serait un coup des sarkozystes qui se vengeraient de ce que la bande  Fillon avait tram mi 2014... Dsol de te dcevoir,  droite ils sont assez pourris pour se tirer dans les pattes entre eux, ils n'ont pas besoin du PS.

----------


## TallyHo

Vous pouvez avoir raison tous les deux. Les politiciens ont des dossiers les uns contre les autres qu'ils ressortent le moment voulu, peu importe qu'ils soient dans le mme camp ou pas, aucune piti pour accder au pouvoir chez l'lite... Comme je le disais, les amis d'hier sont les ennemis de demain dans ce milieu et inversement d'ailleurs... Donc le coup peut venir aussi bien d'en face que du ct LR.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Tallyho
> Les politiciens ont des dossiers les uns contre les autres qu'ils ressortent le moment voulu, peu importe qu'ils soient dans le mme camp ou pas, aucune piti pour accder au pouvoir chez l'lite... Comme je le disais, les amis d'hier sont les ennemis de demain dans ce milieu et inversement d'ailleurs


C'est la ralit crue du monde politique: chaque politicien digne de ce nom accumule  des dossiers "sous le coude" contre ses semblables autant qu'il le peut!!!
En politique il n'y a que des adversaires qu'il faut battre sans merci !!!

----------


## ManusDei

> je crois que nous sommes plusieurs millions  rver d'une relle probit pour notre pays et nos lus, et j'imagine que le candidat qui pourrait vraiment en faire la preuve, quel que soit son bord, aurait de grande chance de ratisser large en terme de suffrages


Tu as quelque chose pour attaquer la probit de Bayrou ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu as quelque chose pour attaquer la probit de Bayrou ?


Pour l'instant il n'est pas menaant donc il n'y a rien qui sortira contre lui... Tu peux tre encart mais pas naf : si tu es au pouvoir et que tu trouves un truc sur un adversaire, tu ne vas certainement pas souhaiter que la justice fasse son travail. Bien au contraire, tu vas tout faire pour que a n'clate pas et garder le dossier sous le coude.

Combien d'affaires o on a entendu qu'on savait dans les couloirs de tel ministre ou alors que la combine a profit  de nombreux lus pendant des annes ?

Tiens, il y a encore un truc qui est encore tomb sur le dos de Fillon o il n'est pas seul  se faire pingler cette fois-ci. Si il ne s'tait pas prsent, je mettrais ma main  couper que cette nouvelle combine aurait dur encore quelques temps avant de sortir.

De toute faon, quand tu arrives  un certain niveau, tu es oblig d'tre compromis et/ou redevable car tu as rendu des "services"  tes soutiens et rseaux pour avoir des voix, des financements, de l'influence, etc...

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour l'instant il n'est pas menaant donc il n'y a rien qui sortira contre lui... Tu peux tre encart mais pas naf : si tu es au pouvoir et que tu trouves un truc sur un adversaire, tu ne vas certainement pas souhaiter que la justice fasse son travail. Bien au contraire, tu vas tout faire pour que a n'clate pas et garder le dossier sous le coude.


Aujourd'hui il n'est pas menaant... mais en 2007 et en 2012 il l'a t. Surtout en 2007, donc si je te suis bien il y aurait d y avoir tout un tas de saloperies sur Bayrou  ce moment l.

Mais l'ide tait de dire que le candidat propre, y a eu et il n'a pas t lu...

----------


## GPPro

Je pense que sur les questions d'glise Bayrou n'a pas grand chose  reprocher  Fillon, c''est loin d'tre le candidat idal hein...

----------


## Marco46

> Je veux dire que Hollande et Cambadlis ont planifi ce coup bas depuis la fin de la primaire, ce qui est attest par le fait que le parquet ouvre une enqute  la minute mme de la sortie de l'article au Canard.


Mais je comprends pas, tu sous-entends que c'est Hollande et Cambadlis qui ont forc la main  Fillon pour embaucher sa femme  un taro de patron de PME il y a 10 ans ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Aujourd'hui il n'est pas menaant... mais en 2007 et en 2012 il l'a t. Surtout en 2007, donc si je te suis bien il y aurait d y avoir tout un tas de saloperies sur Bayrou  ce moment l.
> 
> Mais l'ide tait de dire que le candidat propre, y a eu et il n'a pas t lu...


Il n'a pas t une menace pour le favori en 2007 et il a aussi pu ngocier avec la gauche, ce que je crois vu que certains socialos se sont rallis  lui et qu'il n'a pas donn de consigne au 2nd tour alors qu'il a plutt t un ministre de droite.

En 2012, il refait la mme, des anciens de l'UDF et des chiraquiens le soutiennent, il ne donne pas de consigne de vote mais il dit clairement que lui votera Hollande. L encore, je crois qu'il y a eu ngociation sauf que... Hollande n'a pas de parole et il s'est fait couillonner en plus de s'tre grill auprs des quelques soutiens du centre et de la droite qu'il lui restait.

Franchement... Vu comme je le vois, je dirais que c'est plutt un des pires opportunistes que j'ai vu... C'est idiot pour lui car il a quelques ides intressantes.

----------


## zecreator

Je me suis souvent dis : "Le milieu de la Politique, c'est moche.".
Mais a ne sera jamais  la hauteur de l'hypocrisie du petit peuple.

Bon Fillon,  priori sur ce topic, on l'aime pas des masses (moi le premier). Il semblerait que beaucoup de Franais galement...
Mais encore une fois, on accuse et on condamne sans procs. Et l, a dvient carrment de la mesquinerie organise. Et sur la foi de quoi : des mdias.

Nous qui voulons tellement plus de justice pour tous, commenons par la laisser travailler avant de tirer  boulets rouges. 

Si on a autant d'nergie, utilisons-l pour des combats plus intressant, comme se battre contre des entreprises comme Coca ou Ferrero (Nutella, Kinder), qui fotent en l'air l'environnement des Ourang-outans et qui pompent l'eau potable de zones du Tiers-Monde en laissant crever les villageois autour de leurs usines.

Quand je pense qu'il suffirait que l'on soit moins cons pour que a aille mieux !

----------


## Marco46

Non mais mec faut faire atterrir ton zinc.

Que Fillon soit coupable ou pas de dtournement de fonds publics la justice le dira, si oui j'espre qu'il fera de la taule ferme mais le problme c'est ce qui est avr et indiscutable  savoir comment le gars sucre sa famille peinard avec l'argent du contribuable tout en demandant aux autres de se serrer la ceinture. Si a c'est pas de l'hypocrisie  ::weird::

----------


## TallyHo

> Non mais mec faut faire atterrir ton zinc.
> 
> Que Fillon soit coupable ou pas de dtournement de fonds publics la justice le dira, si oui j'espre qu'il fera de la taule ferme mais le problme c'est ce qui est avr et indiscutable  savoir comment le gars sucre sa famille peinard avec l'argent du contribuable tout en demandant aux autres de se serrer la ceinture. Si a c'est pas de l'hypocrisie


Pourquoi l'agresser ? Ce qui est "indiscutable" comme tu dis, c'est que pour l'instant il a pistonn sa famille comme des milliers de gens le font. Le reste c'est la justice qui tranchera mme si on commence  se douter que a pue un peu quand mme  ::):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et pendant ce temps l, il court la rumeur que ce serait un coup des sarkozystes qui se vengeraient de ce que la bande  Fillon avait tram mi 2014... Dsol de te dcevoir,  droite ils sont assez pourris pour se tirer dans les pattes entre eux, ils n'ont pas besoin du PS.


Ces stupidits ne tromperont personne, alors que le parquet financier s'acharne sur l'ex-prsident d'une manire qui fait honte  la rpublique. D'autant plus qu'il n'a fait que rendre des non-lieux, tout cela pour des montants qui doivent largement  dpasser les 500,00. Mais quand on est socialiste, il y a des choses qu'on ne compte pas.
Il y aura donc de nombreuses branches pourries  couper, ou alors on demandera au parquet d'enquter sur les dtournements de monsieur Macron pendant sa prsence  Bercy, et il y a de quoi faire. Pourtant l, bizarrement le parquet n'a ouvert aucune enqute, ce qui torpille illico votre hypothse. Mais cela nous fait de grandes leons de morale publique citoyenne.

Ainsi nous nous serons rendu au mme niveau que l'Ukraine. Bravo aux Hollandais, non content d'avoir tout rat, ils ont dsacralis la politique pour des raisons bassement lectorale.




> Je pense que sur les questions d'glise Bayrou n'a pas grand chose  reprocher  Fillon, c''est loin d'tre le candidat idal hein...


Qui va donner des rtrocommissions  Bayrou, un gugusse qui ne sera jamais au pouvoir ? du coup, il n'y a aucun intrt  dballer des choses sur lui. Par contre, tant que rien n'a t prouv, l'homme est effectivement blanc comme neige.




> Mais je comprends pas, tu sous-entends que c'est Hollande et Cambadlis qui ont forc la main  Fillon pour embaucher sa femme  un taro de patron de PME il y a 10 ans ?


Je ne vois rien d'illgal la dedans, si la revue des deux mondes estime que le travail de madame Fillon valait autant. videmment, cela fait sans doute rager les pigistes, qui ne crachent pourtant pas sur les subventions publiques.
Drle de pays o on a plus le droit de gagner sa vie correctement sans tre un lche botte d'une banque quelconque.

----------


## zecreator

> Que Fillon soit coupable ou pas de dtournement de fonds publics la justice le dira, si oui j'espre qu'il fera de la taule ferme


Le problme est bien l. Il est pas encore jug qu'il est dj condamn. Pour moi, a tient plus du dfouloir public que de la justice. Je ne vous souhaite pas de subir la mme chose.

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne vois rien d'illgal la dedans, si la revue des deux mondes estime que le travail de madame Fillon valait autant. videmment, cela fait sans doute rager les pigistes, qui ne crachent pourtant pas sur les subventions publiques.
> Drle de pays o on a plus le droit de gagner sa vie correctement sans tre un lche botte d'une banque quelconque.


Je te parle pas de la lgalit de la chose mais de sa moralit. On peut pas se prsenter comme le chevalier blanc de la morale et de la droiture et nourrir sa famille avec de l'argent public.




> Le problme est bien l. Il est pas encore jug qu'il est dj condamn. Pour moi, a tient plus du dfouloir public que de la justice.


Ah bon il est condamn ? On l'a mis en garde  vue ? On l'empche de dgueuler ses niaiseries dans des meetings ?




> Je ne vous souhaite pas de subir la mme chose.


Mais moi j'ai jamais employ personne de ma famille pendant 10 ans aux frais du contribuable tout en demandant aux autres de se soumettre  la concurrence du march du travail et de se serrer la ceinture. En gros je ne suis pas hypocrite. 

C'est normal que cette affaire dchaine les passions, mme le politique qui avait t identifi par l'opinion publique comme le gars srieux et irrprochable s'avre tre d'un cynisme infini et d'une hypocrisie sans borne. Sans mme parler de sa culpabilit, si les lecteurs de droite ont un soupon de cervelle et d'honneur ils ne voteront pas pour lui. Autant dire que c'est pas gagn.

----------


## zecreator

> Ah bon il est condamn ?


Par le peuple, si. Et avant mme tout procs.




> Mais moi j'ai jamais employ personne de ma famille pendant 10 ans aux frais du contribuable


Encore une fois, cela reste  prouver. C'est  la justice et non au peuple de trancher.

----------


## Marco46

> Par le peuple, si. Et avant mme tout procs.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Encore une fois, cela reste  prouver. C'est  la justice et non au peuple de trancher.


T'as rien compris au film en fait.

a c'est pas  prouver, c'est un fait contest par personne mme pas par le principal intress. Ce qui reste  trancher par la justice c'est si sa femme a rellement boss ou non.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je te parle pas de la lgalit de la chose mais de sa moralit. On peut pas se prsenter comme le chevalier blanc de la morale et de la droiture et nourrir sa famille avec de l'argent public.
> (..)
> Mais moi j'ai jamais employ personne de ma famille pendant 10 ans aux frais du contribuable tout en demandant aux autres de se soumettre  la concurrence du march du travail et de se serrer la ceinture. En gros je ne suis pas hypocrite.


Pourtant c'est ce que font tous les tatistes, se prsenter en chevalier blanc au service du public et ruiner le pays pour nourrir grassement leur famille (et leur ex-femme) avec des deniers publics.

Tu votes  gauche, gauche qui vend le pays  l'Allemagne et au Quatar, c'est pareil. C'est pourquoi les gens qui ont une once de cervelle ont le bilan du PS devant les yeux et JA-MAIS ne lui accorderont leur voix. Mme ici, les sondages sont clairs.

----------


## Grogro

> Tu veux dire que Hollande et Cambadlis auraient forc Fillon  employer sa femme  plus du double du salaire normal d'un assistant parlementaire sur fonds publics et ce ds 1998 ?


Ne te fais pas plus bte que tu ne l'es. 100% de la classe jacassante est pourrie jusqu' la moelle et d'ailleurs Macron, Marine Le Pen, Royal, Le Drian, Cazeneuve se sont tous fait poisser la mme semaine que Fillon. Comme par hasard, les mdias n'en ont qu'aprs Fillon, les mdias ne parlent mme QUE de a (les bleus remportent un 6me sacre  domicile, mais comme ce n'est pas du foot dbilitant a n'intresse personne). Ce genre de dossiers n'arrivent jamais par hasard sur les bureaux de Mdiapart ou du Canard. Llyse soutenant en sous main la candidature de Macron fistant au passage bien sauvagement le parti socialiste (ambiance, ambiance !), et Macron tant le candidat des mdias ainsi que l'homme de paille des Rothschild et vraisemblablement de Soros, on pourrait croire l'affaire plie. Sauf que... ce genre de boule puante provient en gnral de sa propre famille politique. Donc a sent le rglement de compte entre fillonnistes et sarkozystes. Et visiblement, c'est Dati qui a fait le coup, elle ne s'en cache mme pas.

Ca ne veut pas dire que Fillon est blanc comme neige dans cette affaire. Il est coupable, au mieux, d'emploi de complaisance et de npotisme. C'est moralement rprhensible, mais il a l'air assez sr de son coup lgalement. Ce qui se passe  la Revue des deux mondes est probablement plus rprhensible lgalement. On parle de 100000 euros pour deux "chroniques".

----------


## zecreator

Chaque Prsidentielles apportent son lot de scandales. Et nous, couillons, on marche dans le truc. Les mdias s'en frottent les mains d'avance... Business, Business...

Franchement, qu'est-ce que je m'en fos que Fillon est p profiter de l'argent public. C'est pas le premier, ce ne sera pas le dernier. Je suis sr qu'en creusant un peu, on pourrait trouver le mme genre de truc sur Mlanchon.

Ha ben non, pas Mlanchon, c'est pas vendeur...

Quand je pense que les Balkany font 100 fois pire, qu'ils se rincent tous les jours et que tout le monde s'en fot.

Tout ce dballage mdiatique me donne envie de vomir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ce genre de boule puante provient en gnral de sa propre famille politique. Donc a sent le rglement de compte entre fillonnistes et sarkozystes.


C'est galement possible que a vienne d'un gars du PS qui veut affaiblir les rpublicains.




> il a l'air assez sr de son coup lgalement.


Jrme Cahuzac tait galement sr de son coup quand il a dit "je n'ai pas, je n'ai jamais eu de compte en Suisse".

C'est une stratgie de faire le gars innocent en esprant que a passe.
Aucun politicien qui se fait chopper ne reconnait sa faute.
Y'en a jamais un qui dirait un truc du genre "Oui effectivement j'ai vol 500 000  l'tat".

Les racailles ont la mme stratgie ils ne reconnaissent jamais leur dlits, mme si ils sont pris en flagrant dlit.




> Selon l'auteur de plusieurs enqutes sur le Parlement, l'emploi d'un collaborateur fictif, aussi condamnable soit-il, ne peut pas tre sanctionn. Entretien.
> Yvan Stefanovitch : "Franois Fillon ne sera jamais mis en examen"

----------


## Grogro

> Tu votes  gauche, gauche qui vend le pays  l'Allemagne et au Quatar, c'est pareil. C'est pourquoi les gens qui ont une once de cervelle ont le bilan du PS devant les yeux et JA-MAIS ne lui accorderont leur voix. Mme ici, les sondages sont clairs.


C'est la droite de Sarko qui a vendu le pays au Qatar, pas la gauche. La mme qui a vendu le pays aux USA et  l'OTAN. La gauche, elle, a vendu le pays  l'Arabie Saoudite. Et, localement (Strasbourg),  la Turquie.

----------


## zecreator

Mon problme avec cette affaire, c'est que si Fillon saute (on  le droit d'y croire), ceux qui taient prts  voter pour lui, ne vont pas se rabattrent sur Mlanchon, Macron ou Hamon. Ils vont rester  droite. Et qu'y restera Droite ? Le FN...

----------


## Ryu2000

La France est vendu aux USA, au Qatar et  l'Arabie Saoudite, si vous voulez.
Mais aprs la redistribution droite / gauche, je ne sais pas...
Il n'y a pas vraiment de diffrence entre droite et gauche de toute faon, c'est la mme quipe.

Le Qatar et l'Arabie Saoudite c'est un peu la mme chose.
Je ne sais pas quel est le pire des deux.

La France vendu aux USA et  l'OTAN c'est surtout Sarkozy.
C'est  cause de lui que la France a rintgr l'OTAN. (avant 2009 on tait pas membre)
Sarkozy suivaient tous les ordres des USA. (Chirac avait dit non  l'intervention en Irak)
Hollande a fait pareil que Sarkozy.

----------


## fredoche

> Mais l'ide tait de dire que le candidat propre, y a eu et il n'a pas t lu...


J'avais vot Eva Joly, et une de mes motivations, au del du programme cologiste, c'est bien sa probit

Mais honntement j'apprcie beaucoup Bayrou, dont j'ai le souvenir que c'est l'un des seuls  s'tre bagarr contre la privatisation des autoroutes. Parce que l encore ni gauche ni droite n'ont boug le petit doigt.

----------


## Grogro

> Le Qatar et l'Arabie Saoudite c'est un peu la mme chose.
> Je ne sais pas quel est le pire des deux.


En terme d'idologie et de doctrine religieuse, oui. En terme de doctrine gopolitique, non. Le Qatar et l'Arabie Saoudite sont fortement rivaux et ce n'est pas la mme chose. Ils n'ont pas les mmes rseaux de pouvoir ni les mmes relais. Les Frres Musulmans, ceux qui sont  l'avant garde de l'islamisation de l'Europe, sont passs sous le contrle du Qatar par exemple. Et le Qatar est fortement suspect de les avoir manipuls pour comploter contre le rgime saoudien. Il se dit que l'abdication de l'mir du Qatar en 2013 serait une mesure de rtorsion saoudienne (ils voulaient aussi mettre Al Jazeera au pas - dont la spcialit est de dstabiliser tous les rgimes arabes).

----------


## zecreator

> La France est vendu aux USA, au Qatar et  l'Arabie Saoudite...
> La France vendu aux USA et  l'OTAN...


En fait, il y a eu une prise de conscience des politiques : la France ne se suffit plus  elle-mme. Avec 12 milliards de dettes, on ne produit rien, on innove en rien, on n'a pas les moyens de garder nos comptences, on vampirise nos entreprises, on enfonce la tte de la misre, on investi dans rien, on n'est mme pas capables d'entretenir nos monuments historiques nous-mmes. Il y a 5 ans, 13% de Paris appartenaient  des socits trangres, aujourd'hui prs de 27%. Et dans 20 ans, Paris sera t-il toujours franaise ?

Donc, oui, la France pour survivre, s'est peut-tre vendue  l'tranger. Mais dites-vous que si elle ne l'avait pas fait, la situation aujourd'hui serait bien pire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc, oui, la France pour survivre, s'est peut-tre vendue  l'tranger.


C'est votre faon de voir les choses, personnellement je pense que c'est exactement l'inverse.

Plus on sera proche de l'OTAN et des USA plus la France sera faible.
Et a fait chier que des amricains et des japonais achtent des monuments historique franais avec des billets de Monopoly.
Les dollars US et le Yen sont imprim  l'infini...
Nos monuments ont une vrai valeur, le dollar n'a qu'une valeur symbolique.




> il y a eu une prise de conscience des politiques


Non, les politiques ne comprennent rien, ils n'ont pas de bon projets.
Ils se soumettent aux USA et au Qatar pour leur enrichissement personnel et pas pour la nation.
Aucun n'est attach  la France.

Tout ce que fait le gouvernement c'est de laisser les grandes entreprises Franaises se faire racheter par des amricains...

----------


## zecreator

> Et a fait chier que des amricains et des japonais achtent des monuments historique franais avec des billets de Monopoly.


Dites-vous que si l'on a encore Versailles, c'est tout de mme grce  des fonds amricains. San,s eux, on aurait t capables de raser le btiment pour le transformer en centre-commercial. La vrit c'est que les amricains et les chinois sont amoureux de l'histoire de France, et investissent dedans. Une chance pour nous...




> Nos monuments ont une vrai valeur, le dollar n'a qu'une valeur symbolique.





> Non, les politiques ne comprennent rien, ils n'ont pas de bon projets.
> Ils se soumettent aux USA et au Qatar pour leur enrichissement personnel et pas pour la nation.
> Aucun n'est attach  la France.
> 
> Tout ce que fait le gouvernement c'est de laisser les grandes entreprises Franaises se faire racheter par des amricains...


Ceux sont des phrases "templates". C'est un peu plus compliquer que a. Il faut revenir  la fin de la Seconde guerre mondiale. Notre pays tait en ruine, il a fallut emprunter normment d'argent pour reconstruire. Il a fallut faire des concssions. On continue de payer nos dettes.

Donc, pour en revenir  Fillon, comme beaucoup de politiques, il a compris qu'il valait mieux se servir tout de suite dans la caisse avant qu'il n'y ai plus rien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Notre pays tait en ruine, il a fallut emprunter normment d'argent pour reconstruire.


On pouvait emprunter  notre banque central  taux 0.
Les amricains se sont point  la libration pour refourguer leur merde.

Admettons qu'on ait rellement eu besoin des USA  l'poque, aujourd'hui a doit faire 72 ans que la guerre est fini.
On a fini de reconstruire la France depuis longtemps, pourquoi sommes nous encore soumis aux USA ?
On devrait tre libr depuis trs longtemps.

Le pays qui a t le plus dtruit en Europe c'est l'Allemagne et il a t dtruit par les bombes amricaines.
Le Japon a prit chre aussi et c'est galement  cause des USA...




> il a compris qu'il valait mieux se servir tout de suite dans la caisse avant qu'il n'y ai plus rien.


La caisse ne sera jamais vide, le capitalisme permet de s'endetter  l'infini.
Il n'y a pas de limite, pas de base rel.
Avant l'argent tait bas sur du concret, mais c'est fini depuis les annes 70 malheureusement...

----------


## TallyHo

> Je te parle pas de la lgalit de la chose mais de sa moralit. On peut pas se prsenter comme le chevalier blanc de la morale et de la droiture et nourrir sa famille avec de l'argent public.


Vu que vous tes d'accord sur le fait que la justice va trancher sur le prsum emploi fictif, en ralit ce qui te gne, c'est le piston... L'argent public n'a rien  voir l-dedans, tu pourrais avoir le mme raisonnement avec une boite prive o le PDG a plac toute sa famille dans des emplois crs pour eux... Ben oui rflchis, comme pour les impts l'argent de la boite vient de ton portefeuille, une partie de leurs salaires est dans le prix que tu payes et tu acceptes a ?

Est ce que le piston est moral ou pas, on pourrait mme dire le npotisme ici ? Grande question... Personnellement, a m'agace aussi mais est ce que ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a un soupon d'envie derrire a ? Est ce si mal d'assurer sa famille ? Est ce que c'est anormal de penser dj aux siens plutt qu'aux autres ?

C'est une vraie rflexion que chacun mne mais a n'est pas non plus un crime ou immoral de le faire. Ca se fait partout, dans l'administration, dans le priv. Par exemple, regarde juste qui est souvent la secrtaire d'une TPE/PME ou d'un artisan...  :;): 

Bon aprs on sait que c'est plus ou moins pourri en politique mais a n'empche que je trouve ton raisonnement trop "simpliste". Ou alors il faut appliquer la logique partout, t'offusquer du piston en gnral et pas seulement au cas par cas. Ne va plus  Auchan ou Leclerc par exemple, c'est le npotisme absolu  ::):

----------


## Mingolito

Je pense qu'il faut distinguer le public du priv.
Dans le priv c'est autre chose, si un patron de pdg fait a avec son argent c'est son problme. Dans le public c'est fait avec l'argent des contribuables c'est totalement diffrents.
D'ailleurs dans le priv avoir un proche dclar c'est pas le pire, le pire (petit commerce, secteur agricole, ...) c'est d'avoir un proche qui  vraiment travaill mais qui n'tant pas dclar se retrouve avec rien, pas de retraite, donc c'est le contraire.

Je pense qu'il faut faire comme en Allemagne et interdire cette pratique en France, et c'est ce que montre les sondages , les franais sont aussi en majorit de cet avis, et ce d'autant plus en France ou on  une classe politique ou l'escroquerie est la rgle, on ne peu absolument pas leur faire confiance pour que quoi ce soit, il faudrait les encadrer plus svrement, renforcer les pouvoirs de la cour des comptes et prvoir des sanctions trs lourdes en cas de drives : prison ferme, remboursement plus dommages et intrts, et inligibilit et exclusion de la fonction publique  vie pour les escrocs.

----------


## Zirak

> Vu que vous tes d'accord sur le fait que la justice va trancher sur le prsum emploi fictif, en ralit ce qui te gne, c'est le piston... L'argent public n'a rien  voir l-dedans, tu pourrais avoir le mme raisonnement avec une boite prive o le PDG a plac toute sa famille dans des emplois crs pour eux... Ben oui rflchis, comme pour les impts l'argent de la boite vient de ton portefeuille, une partie de leurs salaires est dans le prix que tu payes et tu acceptes a ?
> 
> Est ce que le piston est moral ou pas, on pourrait mme dire le npotisme ici ? Grande question... Personnellement, a m'agace aussi mais est ce que ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a un soupon d'envie derrire a ? Est ce si mal d'assurer sa famille ? Est ce que c'est anormal de penser dj aux siens plutt qu'aux autres ?
> 
> C'est une vraie rflexion que chacun mne mais a n'est pas non plus un crime de le faire. Ca se fait partout, dans l'administration, dans le priv. Par exemple, regarde juste qui est souvent la secrtaire d'une TPE/PME ou d'un artisan...



Je pense aussi qu'il y a piston et piston.

Embaucher quelqu'un de sa famille plutt qu'un inconnu, ce n'est pas trs juste pour l'inconnu mais  la limite pourquoi pas, si une fois que la personne est embauche, elle est traite comme exactement tous les autres employs.

Ce qui pose problme  beaucoup de monde, c'est quand le piston se transforme en favoritisme ou autres avantages.

Ce qu'il faut voir ici, c'est la rmunration (surtout en cette priode de "crise" o l'on demande  tout le monde de faire des "efforts"). Un lambda au mme poste aurait-il touch 500 000 sur la mme dure ? Le problme ici tant effectivement en plus aggrav par le fait qu'elle n'aurait mme pas effectu le boulot en question. Si elle avait vraiment boss pour lui, avec un salaire normal, est-ce que le ractions auraient t les mmes ? Je ne suis vraiment pas certain...

----------


## zecreator

> est ce que ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a un soupon d'envie derrire a ? Est ce si mal d'assurer sa famille ? Est ce que c'est anormal de penser dj aux siens plutt qu'aux autres ?


Carrment. L'homme a toujours convoit ce que l'autre possde. Et s'il ne peut pas l'avoir alors il affirme que l'autre est en faute. En fait, je pense que beaucoup d'entre-nous, jugeant ces pratiques immorales, n'hsiterai-pas une seconde si l'occasion se prsentait.

De l'hypocrisie, rien que de l'hypocrisie...

----------


## Marco46

> Vu que vous tes d'accord sur le fait que la justice va trancher sur le prsum emploi fictif, en ralit ce qui te gne, c'est le piston... L'argent public n'a rien  voir l-dedans, tu pourrais avoir le mme raisonnement avec une boite prive o le PDG a plac toute sa famille dans des emplois crs pour eux... Ben oui rflchis, comme pour les impts l'argent de la boite vient de ton portefeuille, une partie de leurs salaires est dans le prix que tu payes et tu acceptes a ?


Je dis juste que on va essayer de respecter un peu la prsomption d'innocence et partir du principe qu'il l'est pour le moment. Si ce n'est pas le cas j'espre qu'il fera de la prison ferme. Du coup pour le moment a sert pas tellement de parler de a, on sait pas s'il est coupable ou pas.




> Est ce que le piston est moral ou pas, on pourrait mme dire le npotisme ici ? Grande question... Personnellement, a m'agace aussi mais est ce que ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a un soupon d'envie derrire a ? Est ce si mal d'assurer sa famille ? Est ce que c'est anormal de penser dj aux siens plutt qu'aux autres ?


Non c'est pas un soupon d'envie. Et c'est inadmissible dans tous les cas, encore plus qu'en on se prsente aux prsidentielles sur le cheval blanc de la morale tout en expliquant aux gens qu'ils vivent au dessus de leurs moyens. Rien que pour a on devrait lui passer du goudron et des plumes.




> C'est une vraie rflexion que chacun mne mais a n'est pas non plus un crime ou immoral de le faire. Ca se fait partout, dans l'administration, dans le priv. Par exemple, regarde juste qui est souvent la secrtaire d'une TPE/PME ou d'un artisan...


Le fait qu'un acte immoral soit banal n'excuse rien. L'adultre est banal, a ne le rend pas moral pour autant. Attention avec les TPE et les artisans il s'agit souvent d'entreprises familiales c'est lgrement diffrent, souvent le conjoint bosse plus que de raison pour maintenir la barque  flots, cela n'a rien  voir.




> Bon aprs on sait que c'est plus ou moins pourri en politique mais a n'empche que je trouve ton raisonnement trop "simpliste". Ou alors il faut appliquer la logique partout, t'offusquer du piston en gnral et pas seulement au cas par cas. Ne va plus  Auchan ou Leclerc par exemple, c'est le npotisme absolu


T'as pas compris ce que je trouve inadmissible en fait. Je rpte, venant d'un petit artisan ou d'une petite PME a me choque pas du tout. Venant de Franois Fillon, compte tenu de son discours politique a mrite du goudron et des plumes.

----------


## Zirak

> Carrment. L'homme a toujours convoit ce que l'autre possde. Et s'il ne peut pas l'avoir alors il affirme que l'autre est en faute. En fait, je pense que beaucoup d'entre-nous, jugeant ces pratiques immorales, n'hsiterai-pas une seconde si l'occasion se prsentait.
> 
> De l'hypocrisie, rien que de l'hypocrisie...


Et tout le monde n'a pas le mme sens de la morale, peut-tre le fait que vous trouviez ce discours "hypocrite" signifie simplement qu' sa place vous seriez aussi "pourris" et "vous" auriez fait de mme, mais merci de ne pas ranger tout le monde dans le mme panier.  :;):  

Il existe des gens un minimum "droit" qui ne convoitent pas forcment leurs voisins.  ::):

----------


## Marco46

> Pourtant c'est ce que font tous les tatistes, se prsenter en chevalier blanc au service du public et ruiner le pays pour nourrir grassement leur famille (et leur ex-femme) avec des deniers publics.


Je vois pas le rapport. En quoi cela ddouane Fillon ?




> Tu votes  gauche, gauche qui vend le pays  l'Allemagne et au Quatar, c'est pareil.


Je ne vote pas  gauche merci. Quand j'tais trs jeune je votais extrme gauche car comme disait Clemenceau, "Celui qui n'a pas t un anarchiste  18 ans est un imbcile, celui qui l'est encore  40 en est un autre".




> C'est pourquoi les gens qui ont une once de cervelle ont le bilan du PS devant les yeux et JA-MAIS ne lui accorderont leur voix. Mme ici, les sondages sont clairs.


Je ne vote plus pour cette mascarade depuis plus de 10 ans. Ne pas voter (et pour qui d'abord ?) ne signifie pas se dsintresser de ce qu'il se passe mais c'est quasiment devenu un acte citoyen.

Voter dans ce contexte c'est un peu comme remplir une enqute de satisfaction entre deux visites de ton fondement par les gens qui t'adressent l'enqute. Je te laisse dduire ce que tu devrais faire avec une once de cervelle.

----------


## Marco46

> Mon problme avec cette affaire, c'est que si Fillon saute (on  le droit d'y croire), ceux qui taient prts  voter pour lui, ne vont pas se rabattrent sur Mlanchon, Macron ou Hamon. Ils vont rester  droite. Et qu'y restera Droite ? Le FN...


C'est pas une raison pour dfendre Fillon pour autant. Si les gens sont assez cons pour aller voter pour les escrocs du FN t'y peux rien.

----------


## TallyHo

> La vrit c'est que les amricains et les chinois sont amoureux de l'histoire de France, et investissent dedans. Une chance pour nous...


Les chinois s'accaparent les chteaux bordelais par pur amour de l'histoire de France et surtout pas par profit. Et puis si ils achtent des milliers d'hectares de terres, c'est sans doute pour y faire des parcs publics gratuits pour le bonheur des familles, certainement pas pour y mettre des fermes industrielles automatises  outrance.

C'est vrai qu'on est mauvaise langue en France, on voit le mal partout... Les chinois et atlantistes sont si altruistes et aimants avec nous, on devrait leur dire merci...  ::roll::

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est pas une raison pour dfendre Fillon pour autant. Si les gens sont assez cons pour aller voter pour les escrocs du FN t'y peux rien.


Les plus cons tant ceux qui font des jugements de valeurs et insultants...




> Je ne vote plus pour cette mascarade depuis plus de 10 ans. Ne pas voter (et pour qui d'abord ?) ne signifie pas se dsintresser de ce qu'il se passe mais c'est quasiment devenu un acte citoyen.


L on est d'accord, c'est bien pour cela qu'il faut compter les abstentions car a signifie un ras-le-bol plutt qu'un jemenfoutisme en gnral.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pourquoi les gens qui ont une once de cervelle ont le bilan du PS devant les yeux et JA-MAIS ne lui accorderont leur voix.


Il ne faut pas oublier de dire que le bilan de la droite n'est pas meilleur que le bilan de la gauche.
Les 2 sont tout aussi nul.
Quand vous en attaquez un, attaqu l'autre sinon il y a un dsquilibre.

Pour en revenir  l'affaire Fillon, c'est probablement pas le seul vol qu'il ait commis.
Les hommes politiques se croient au dessus des lois.
 force que de ne ctoyer que des malfrats et d'tre dconnect de la ralit ce n'est pas surprenant.
Malheureusement ils ne sont jamais condamn  la fin...
Bon l c'est lger, ce n'est que 500 000 ils vont surement russir  justifier a, et il n'y aura aucun problme.

Jupp (en rponse  Sarkozy) : "En matire judiciaire, il vaut mieux avoir un pass qu'un avenir"
Au final les deux ont des problmes avec la justice.

----------


## zecreator

JE-ME-MARRE.

Ceux sont les mmes discours, aux mots prs,  chaque lections.

"Tous pourris.",
"Labstention devrait tre prise en compte."
"Moi j'ai arrt de vot."
"Ras-le-bol de ces escrocs."

Je me souviens qu'il y avait le mme discours  la table de mes parents quand j'tais enfant. Les mmes.
On a ses habitudes. Faudrait voir  changer de disque des fois non ?

Si tout ce bavardage avait un effets, on aurait pas les mmes politiciens depuis 20 ans. Jupp, avec toutes ses casseroles n'aurait jamais d se prsenter. Pareil pour Sarko. Si vous voulez changer les choses, soit vous crmez l'ensemble de la classe politique actuelle, soit vous vous prsentez...

----------


## TallyHo

> On a ses habitudes. Faudrait voir  changer de disque des fois non ?


Tu arrtes de revendiquer quand tu n'obtiens pas satisfaction ? De mon point de vue, ceux qui ont des habitudes sont ceux qui pestent contre les autres qui demandent un changement...  ::roll:: 

Es tu filloniste ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Faudrait voir  changer de disque des fois non ?


Est-ce que c'est intgralement de la faute aux citoyens si les partis politique sont nuls ?
Si le vote blanc tait compt oui, mais comme ce n'est pas le cas, non.

Quand tu vois Sarkozy VS Royale t'as envie de dire que les deux sont nuls et qu'il faut changer a, mais tu ne peux pas.
Et c'est la mme chose avec Sarkozy VS Hollande.
Mais l c'est pire : Fillon VS Macron...

Ce n'est pas ce que les gens veulent c'est le choix impos.
Le peuple ne peut rien faire pour amliorer la qualit des partis et des candidats.

Les partis au pouvoir sont dconnect de la France rel, il faut pas s'tonner si les gens sont mcontents.
Et c'est toujours mieux de gueuler prventivement qu'aprs coup.
Genre "Putain de bordel de merde, a fait vraiment chier on risque de se retrouver avec Fillon ou Macron".

a pourrait tre cool de voter pour des lois au lieu de voter pour des partis...

Parce que choisir entre PS/En Marche/UMP c'est comme choisir entre Fanta, Sprite et Minute Maid,  la fin ils appartiennent tous  Coca Cola.

----------


## Mingolito

> Il ne faut pas oublier de dire que le bilan de la droite n'est pas meilleur que le bilan de la gauche.


Il n'y  pas eu en France d'conomie "de droite" depuis Pompidou, et sous Pompidou il y avais quasiment pas de chmage, presque pas de dettes, et il y avais de la croissance (VGE tait au centre pour info).
Chirac et Sarkozy n'ont pas pu changer une ligne du systme conomique Mitterrand mis en place par ses *ministres communistes*.
Ou on  un gouvernement "de droite" dans le monde avec les 35 heures et un impt sur la fortune ?  ::ptdr:: 


Sur ce Chirac s'en est trs bien tir, sous son rgne le chmage est rest stable et il  fait baisser la dette et il  fait en sorte de dnationaliser avec Jospin pour sauver les meubles et il  viter les guerres et donc le terrorisme, bref il  rpar une partie de la catastrophe Mitterrand et il en  pas cr d'autres, par contre le rgne de Sarkozy  t catastrophique  tout point de vue,  part se pavaner au Fouquets et sur un Yacht il  absolument rien fait "de droite".







Ces chiffres montrent que les deux derniers bons prsidents que la France ont eu c'est Pompidou et Chirac, les pires : Mitterrand, Hollande et Sarkozy, et VGE mdiocre.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je ne vote plus pour cette mascarade depuis plus de 10 ans. Ne pas voter (et pour qui d'abord ?) ne signifie pas se dsintresser de ce qu'il se passe mais c'est quasiment devenu un acte citoyen.


 ::mrgreen::  alors ton avis n'a aucune espce d'intrt, tu ne seras jamais qu'un ternel insatisfait.




> Il ne faut pas oublier de dire que le bilan de la droite n'est pas meilleur que le bilan de la gauche.
> Les 2 sont tout aussi nul.
> Quand vous en attaquez un, attaqu l'autre sinon il y a un dsquilibre.


Si on a cette ide, autant ne pas dbattre de politique et aller plutt acheter des graines pour son jardin en l'attente du printemps.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il n'y  pas eu en France d'conomie "de droite"


Il n'y a pas eu non plus de politique conomique de Gauche...

On dirait que les Socialistes ne sont pas assez  gauche et que les Rpublicains ne sont pas assez  droite. (vivement qu'ils rechangent de nom parce que "Les Rpublicains" c'est pas srieux...)
Ce qu'il y a de sr c'est que les 2 font bien de la merde... (a c'est certains, on a les logs)
Maintenant il y a Macron qui fait croire qu'il est du centre, mais il fera encore pire que ces prdcesseurs.

Pour s'en sortir il faudrait un truc rvolutionnaire.
Les lections c'est ce qui permet aux riches d'acheter le pouvoir.

----------


## zecreator

> Es tu filloniste ?


Ce n'est pas le dbat, mais non, je ne suis pas filloniste. Fillon c'est le retour aux annes 50. La femme  la maison  faire des gosses, les "PD" en taule, et avorter est un crime. Tout a avec un fond de Bondieuseries bien gras...

Rien ne me ferait plus plaisir que de voir ce type annuler sa candidature. Voire, sa vie politique.

Je vote, mme si les candidats ne me plaisent pas. Je vote pour le moins pire, celui qui fera le moins de dgts. Je refuse de ne pas voter ou de voter "blanc". Pour moi, un vote blanc n'a aucune valeur. Si les votes blancs sont pris en compte, alors demain, plus personne de votera. L'acte citoyen de voter, ce droit pour lequel on s'est battu, disparaitra. Il n'aura plus aucun intrt.

Si vraiment le paysage politique, les partis actuels et les programmes ne vous plaisent pas, rien ne vous empchent de faire des propositions. Peut-tre que votre programme sera plus intressant.

Et croire que si l'on comptabilise les votes blancs, cela aura un effet lectrochoc auprs des politiques, c'est se fourrer le doigt dans l'oeil.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Sur ce Chirac s'en est trs bien tir, sous son rgne le chmage est rest stable et il  fait baisser la dette et il  fait en sorte de dnationaliser avec Jospin pour sauver les meubles et il  viter les guerres et donc le terrorisme, bref il  rpar une partie de la catastrophe Mitterrand et il en  pas cr d'autres, par contre le rgne de Sarkozy  t catastrophique  tout point de vue,  part se pavaner au Fouquets et sur un Yacht il  absolument rien fait "de droite".


C'tait surtout du au fait que l'euro tait trs faible, et l'conomie allemande dans les limbes suite  la runification, ce qui liminait un redoutable concurrent industriel. Rien  voir avec un quelconque mrite de Chirac, qui n'a d'ailleurs aucune formation en conomie.





> Ce n'est pas le dbat, mais non, je ne suis pas filloniste. Fillon c'est le retour aux annes 50. La femme  la maison  faire des gosses, les "PD" en taule, et avorter est un crime. Tout a avec un fond de Bondieuseries bien gras...


c'est de bonne guerre  ::mouarf:: 




> Je vote, mme si les candidats ne me plaisent pas. Je vote pour le moins pire, celui qui fera le moins de dgts. Je refuse de ne pas voter ou de voter "blanc". Pour moi, un vote blanc n'a aucune valeur. Si les votes blancs sont pris en compte, alors demain, plus personne de votera. L'acte citoyen de voter, ce droit pour lequel on s'est battu, disparaitra. Il n'aura plus aucun intrt.


Enfin une parole sense sur le vote blanc

----------


## Mingolito

> Il n'y a pas eu non plus de politique conomique de Gauche...


Parce que l'impt sur la fortune les 35 heures, le pire travail au monde, la CMU, les allocs, l'APL, le RSA, tout a c'est pas de gauche ? Le pays est socialo-communiste depuis 1981 et rien  chang depuis.

Mme Staline faisait travailler ses esclaves 12 h par jour et jusqu' 18 heures par jour et 7 j sur 7 et 365 jours par an, soit 84 heures par semaine et non 35 heures,  mme les communistes sont pas invent les 35 heures, les 35 heures (pour le secteur public et les entreprises nationales, pour le priv c'est jusqu' 80 heures par semaines), les 35 heures c'est une mesure  gauche du communisme...

Le pays est conomiquement  70% communiste depuis 1981, alors que vous vous en preniez au systme libral, au capitalisme, et  l'conomie de march c'est grotesque, l'conomie de march est morte en France depuis 1981.

Le revenu universel mme les communiste nont pas invent a, dans une conomie  communiste ce qui fait loi c'est le travail obligatoire, y compris pour les prisonniers (Goulags), et c'est pay une misre.

Si on en revenais au systme conomique qui existait sous Pompidou (ce qui est le plan Fillon), qui inclus quand mme encore la scu, des congs pays et un code du travail, l'conomie redmarrais automatiquement, c'est ce qui s'est pass en UK et dans bien d'autres pays.

Clairement Hamon, Montebourg et Mlanchon en sus d'tres des ignares complets en conomie, ce sont de dangereux fous  lier.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parce que l'impt sur la fortune les 35 heures, le pire travail au monde, la CMU, les allocs, l'APL, le RSA, tout a c'est pas de gauche ?


Dans cette liste tout n'est pas forcment 100% de gauche.
C'est pas des mesures qui sont arriv hier non plus.
Dernirement le gouvernement socialiste n'a pas fait de choses de ce genre.
Par contre ils ont mis en place la loi de travail (a sortait de l'UE ils taient oblig de s'y soumettre mais quand mme).

Maintenant ils font du socital mais plus de social.

Quelque part les 35h c'est autant de gauche que de droite.
Je crois que c'est en parti grce  a que Sarkozy a t lu.
C'tait le gros argument "travaillez plus pour gagner plus", parce que les heures supplmentaires pass 35h devaient tre moins tax ou quelque chose.
Au final ceux qui faisaient beaucoup d'heure sup n'ont pas gagn plus...

----------


## TallyHo

> Dans le priv c'est autre chose, si un patron de pdg fait a avec son argent c'est son problme. Dans le public c'est fait avec l'argent des contribuables c'est totalement diffrents.


Dans les deux cas, l'argent vient de ton porte-monnaie. Dans un cas, c'est un achat et on nous appelle client. Dans l'autre cas, c'est une taxe ou impt et on nous appelle contribuable. Aucune diffrence pour moi, je ne donne pas mon argent  une socit pour qu'elle le dtourne plutt que d'investir dans sa boite pour amliorer le service ; comme je ne paye pas mes impts pour que des politiciens les dtourne au lieu de les investir pour le bien commun.




> Un lambda au mme poste aurait-il touch 500 000 sur la mme dure ? Le problme ici tant effectivement en plus aggrav par le fait qu'elle n'aurait mme pas effectu le boulot en question. Si elle avait vraiment boss pour lui, avec un salaire normal, est-ce que le ractions auraient t les mmes ? Je ne suis vraiment pas certain...


On est d'accord mais c'est interdit de bien gagner ? Ici le souci est vraiment de savoir si c'est fictif. Elle aurait eu le SMIC, a ne changerait rien  l'affaire. Le gros salaire ou piston n'est pas un argument pour l'emploi fictif. Il ne faut pas se tromper de "combat"...

----------


## Zirak

> je ne donne pas mon argent  une socit pour qu'elle le dtourne plutt que d'investir dans sa boite pour amliorer le service


Non, tu donnes ton argent pour acheter un service / un bien, pas dans le but que celui-ci soit utilis de telle ou telle faon. Ca, ce sont des considrations qui viennent "aprs".

Et la diffrence, c'est qu'effectivement, si le rinvestissement ne correspond pas  tes valeurs, alors rien de t'oblige  continuer d'acheter les produits / services de cette socit prive, alors que les impts, que a te plaise ou non, bah t'as pas le choix.  ::D: 




> On est d'accord mais c'est interdit de bien gagner ? *Ici le souci est vraiment de savoir si c'est fictif*. Elle aurait eu le SMIC, a ne changerait rien  l'affaire. Le gros salaire ou piston n'est pas un argument pour l'emploi fictif. Il ne faut pas se tromper de "combat"...


Pas que ! 

Le fait que cela soit fictif, est un premier problme.

Mais  ct de a, (et tu m'as mal compris), le problme ce n'ait pas qu'elle ait touch 500 000, bien sr qu'il n'y a pas de honte  "bien gagner", le problme c'est que du fait d'tre sa femme, elle a gagn 500 000 l o un lambda aurait touch peut-tre 10 fois moins, et encore. Il y a eu traitement prfrentiel sans mme parler de l'obtention du poste lui-mme. 

Donc il y a le problme d'emploi fictif, et le problme du favoritisme "salariale". Et aprs, pour certains, il y a en plus le problme du piston pour l'obtention du poste (qui pour ma part ne me choque pas plus que a, mais le fait qu'elle ait touch beaucoup plus du fait d'tre sa femme oui).

----------


## TallyHo

> Je vote, mme si les candidats ne me plaisent pas. Je vote pour le moins pire, celui qui fera le moins de dgts. Je refuse de ne pas voter ou de voter "blanc". Pour moi, un vote blanc n'a aucune valeur. Si les votes blancs sont pris en compte, alors demain, plus personne de votera. L'acte citoyen de voter, ce droit pour lequel on s'est battu, disparaitra. Il n'aura plus aucun intrt.


Le vote est un moyen de dsignation comme tant d'autres, a ne fait pas de toi un citoyen modle comme le bullshit politicien qui est rpt pour se ddouaner (Bhou j'ai perdu, c'est de la faute  tous ces enfoirs d'abstentionnistes et de votes blancs). Par ailleurs, tu fais comme bon te semble. Si aucun candidat te plait, tu as aussi le droit de l'exprimer.

----------


## Marco46

> Dans les deux cas, l'argent vient de ton porte-monnaie. Dans un cas, c'est un achat et on nous appelle client. Dans l'autre cas, c'est une taxe ou impt et on nous appelle contribuable. Aucune diffrence pour moi, je ne donne pas mon argent  une socit pour qu'elle le dtourne plutt que d'investir dans sa boite pour amliorer le service ; comme je ne paye pas mes impts pour que des politiciens les dtourne au lieu de les investir pour le bien commun.


J'ai rdig plusieurs messages pour te rpondre que j'ai tous effac. Je ne sais pas par o commencer tellement ton raisonnement est affligeant de btise. Certainement parce que comme souvent avec les raisonnements idiots il est fond sur plusieurs erreurs d'analyse, ici la mise sur un mme plan d'un achat et le paiement de l'impt.

----------


## Invit

> Dans les deux cas, l'argent vient de ton porte-monnaie. Dans un cas, c'est un achat et on nous appelle client. Dans l'autre cas, c'est une taxe ou impt et on nous appelle contribuable. Aucune diffrence pour moi, je ne donne pas mon argent  une socit pour qu'elle le dtourne plutt que d'investir dans sa boite pour amliorer le service ; comme je ne paye pas mes impts pour que des politiciens les dtourne au lieu de les investir pour le bien commun.


Ce n'est pas comparable, parce qu'avec le priv on a le choix d'acheter le produit/service ou non. J'aimerais bien pouvoir boycotter la redevance TV mais je n'ai pas la case d'option correspondante. Le priv n'a de comptes  rendre  ses clients que quand la bote le juge bon. Le public a des comptes  rendre  ses contribuables parce que l'argent appartient  la collectivit.

----------


## TallyHo

> Si les gens sont assez cons pour aller voter pour les escrocs du FN t'y peux rien.





> J'ai rdig plusieurs messages pour te rpondre que j'ai tous effac. Je ne sais pas par o commencer tellement ton raisonnement est affligeant de btise. Certainement parce que comme souvent avec les raisonnements idiots il est fond sur plusieurs erreurs d'analyse, ici la mise sur un mme plan d'un achat et le paiement de l'impt.


C'est certain qu'expliquer comme a, c'est tout de suite plus pertinent... Ce qui est surtout affligeant, c'est de dclarer que l'autre a tort sans plus de prcision (on devrait te croire sur parole ?) en n'ayant pas d'autre argument que de les insulter d'idiot ou de con.

----------


## TallyHo

> Le priv n'a de comptes  rendre  ses clients que quand la bote le juge bon. Le public a des comptes  rendre  ses contribuables parce que l'argent appartient  la collectivit.


Comment a le priv n'a pas de compte  rendre  ses clients ? Bien sur que tu dois en rendre si ton produit ou service est dfectueux par exemple. Tu as l'impression que c'est le cas pour le public ? Tu vois beaucoup de comptes rendus pour les clairages dfectueux de ta commune par exemple ?

Aprs tu as effectivement la libert du priv de changer de marque ou de ne plus acheter le produit compar  un impt obligatoire. Mais,  part a, le principe reste le mme dans le fond, tu payes pour un systme qui va te fournir un produit ou un service. Si tu payes pour un lave-linge qui ne fonctionne pas, tu vas tre mcontente d'avoir donn ton argent  la marque. Si tu payes des impts et que la mairie s'en fout compltement d'entretenir sa commune, tu vas aussi te dire que tu payes pour rien.

----------


## Marco46

> C'est certain qu'expliquer comme a, c'est tout de suite plus pertinent... Ce qui est surtout affligeant, c'est de dclarer que l'autre a tort sans plus de prcision (on devrait te croire sur parole ?) en n'ayant pas d'autre argument que de les insulter d'idiot ou de con.


Bah coute tu comprends pas la diffrence entre l'impt et la consommation. Oui t'es un dbile profond ya pas d'autres mots.

----------


## TallyHo

> Bah coute tu comprends pas la diffrence entre l'impt et la consommation. Oui t'es un dbile profond ya pas d'autres mots.


C'est bien le rageux, continues dans ta connerie... Bref...

----------


## Lucio_

> Dans les deux cas, l'argent vient de ton porte-monnaie. Dans un cas, c'est un achat et on nous appelle client. Dans l'autre cas, c'est une taxe ou impt et on nous appelle contribuable. Aucune diffrence pour moi, je ne donne pas mon argent  une socit pour qu'elle le dtourne plutt que d'investir dans sa boite pour amliorer le service ; comme je ne paye pas mes impts pour que des politiciens les dtourne au lieu de les investir pour le bien commun.


J'aime assez bien cet argument car ainsi, mon patron peut dcider ce que je fais de mon argent.
Apres le souci c'est que l'un est obligatoire, l'autre non du coup a ne marche pas vraiment.

----------


## zecreator

Pour moi, tout a reste du dbat de comptoir, qui sent bon la cigarette froide et le pinard.
"Salaud de politiques ! Cochons de patrons ! "

Allez, servons-nous un autre verre, a va passer...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour moi, tout a reste du dbat de comptoir, qui sent bon la cigarette froide et le pinard.


C'est cool c'est bien Franais comme truc.
Maintenant les bars disparaissent, il n'y a plus que des fastfoods amricains, des kebabs et des restaurants chinois.

La personne qui a comprit que les partis politiques sont un pige est beaucoup plus intelligente que la personne qui soutient le PS ou l'UMP.
Parce que lexprience nous montre que lorsque l'UMP et le PS sont au pouvoir, la situation empire.

a va pas le "l'UMP est nul je vote PS" en 2012 et "le PS est nul je vote UMP" en 2017.
Il faut faire la synthse des deux ce qui donne "il ne faut surtout pas voter Macron" en 2017 (il ne faut pas non plus voter rpublicain videment).

Les franais ont raison de se mfier des politiciens.
Ils ont tous un casier judiciaire, bon  la fin ils s'en sortent bien et ne sont jamais condamn.
Ils ne sont pas l pour la France, ils sont l pour leur carrire.

----------


## Lucio_

Apres l'hypothse suit souvent la dmonstration  :;):

----------


## zecreator

> C'est cool c'est bien Franais comme truc.
> Maintenant les bars disparaissent, il n'y a plus que des fastfoods amricains, des kebabs et des restaurants chinois.


Dans les grandes villes comme Paris, tu as sans doute raison (mais a, c'est la faute  la dynamique sociale qui ne nous laisse plus le temps de bien manger). Mais si tu vas du ct de Saint-Denis de Maisoncelles, de Bures-Les-Monts ou de Saint-Martin-Des-Besaces, tu trouveras encore tout plein de petits bars et bistrots comme on les aime.

Et si t'es courageux, va demander au patron un Kebab, tu vas va lui faire plaisir...




> La personne qui a comprit que les partis politiques sont un pige est beaucoup plus intelligente que la personne qui soutient le PS ou l'UMP.
> Parce que lexprience nous montre que lorsque l'UMP et le PS sont au pouvoir, la situation empire.


Tu es au courant que tu peux galement te prsenter, si le paysage politique ne te convient pas. On attend ton programme...

----------


## TallyHo

> Apres le souci c'est que l'un est obligatoire, l'autre non du coup a ne marche pas vraiment.


Et qui a dit le contraire ? C'est l'autre qui s'nerve tout seul en me faisant dire que consommation et imposition sont la mme chose. Je n'ai jamais dit a car je ne discute pas ici de la diffrence entre priv et public, obligatoire ou pas, mais de la masse d'argent qui provient du client ou du contribuable suivant le cas.

Et pour remettre dans le contexte, ma remarque faisait suite au prsum emploi fictif de Fillon o j'ai dit que le npotisme, les emplois bidons ou les dtournements se voient aussi bien dans le public et dans le priv. D'un ct, tu abuses la confiance des clients qui t'ont donn leur argent, de l'autre tu abuses la confiance des contribuables qui ont pay leurs impts. C'est du pareil au mme pour moi, l'intention de fraude est la mme.

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu es au courant que tu peux galement te prsenter, si le paysage politique ne te convient pas. On attend ton programme...


Pour les prsidentielles, tu es au courant qu'il faut 500 signatures et que tu ne les auras jamais si tu es anticonformiste ? C'est justement tout le souci... Vu qu'il se cooptent entre "lites", la diversit et le renouveau politique en souffrent... Et je ne parle pas uniquement de nouvelles ttes quand j'cris "renouveau"...

----------


## Mingolito

*Penelopegate: au total, Penelope Fillon aurait peru plus de 900 000 euros* 
*Le candidat de l'honntet bni par sa grande batitude le pape en personne  de plus de plus de plomb dans l'aile*





<Le Canard Enchan dvoile de nouvelles informations sur le Penelopgate. Ici Penelope et Franois Fillon  Paris, le 29 janvier 2017.

Selon Le Canard Enchan, Penelope Fillon aurait en fait peru plus de 900 000 euros en tant qu'attache parlementaire auprs de son poux et de son supplant, Marc Joulaud, ainsi qu' la Revue des deux mondes.

La situation de Franois Fillon s'aggrave. L'pouse de Franois Fillon, Penelope, souponne d'emplois fictifs, a touch au total plus de 900 000 euros brut comme collaboratrice de son mari, de son supplant et  la Revue des Deux Mondes, affirme Le Canard enchan dans son dition de mercredi. 

Par ailleurs, le candidat de la droite  la prsidentielle a rmunr deux de ses enfants comme assistants parlementaires quand il tait snateur de la Sarthe entre 2005 et 2007, affirme l'hebdomadaire satirique. Montant de la rmunration: 84 000 euros. 

Franois Fillon a ragi  ses rvlations, dclarant tre victime d'une "opration de calomnie trs professionnelle", qui n'aurait pas de "prcdent" sous la 5eme rpublique.  

Aprs avoir voqu la somme de 500 000 euros brut la semaine dernire, le Canard chiffre dsormais  831 440 euros brut la somme perue par Penelope Fillon comme assistante parlementaire de son mari ou de son supplant Marc Joulaud. Car les rmunrations ne concernent pas seulement les priodes de 1998  2002, de 2002  2007, ainsi que 2012, comme crit la semaine dernire par l'hebdomadaire, mais aussi les annes 1988  1990, ainsi que 2013. 
Un salaire suprieur  celui du supplant de Fillon

Un chiffre est particulirement tonnant. Entre janvier et aot 2007, Penelope Fillon aurait touch 10 167 euros brut mensuels, un salaire suprieur  celui de son employeur de l'poque, le dput Marc Joulaud. Cette rmunration dpassait de "1200 euros par mois les crdits accords alors par l'Assemble pour payer l'ensemble des collaborateurs du dput Joulaud", prcise le Canard Enchan. 



Source >>

 ::fleche::  Affaire Penelope Fillon : elle n'avait ni badge, ni bote mail  l'Assemble nationale 

Ce matin l'acadmie Franaise  annonc son intention d'ajouter un mot au dictionnaire : "Penelopegate"  ::mouarf::

----------


## TallyHo

A sa place, je trouverais un arrangement pour teindre l'incendie. Plus il va nier, plus ils vont creuser et plus les cadavres vont remonter.

----------


## Mingolito

Se dsister pour Jean-Frdric Poisson  ?





 ::ptdr::

----------


## Mingolito

*L'affaire Franois Fillon se monte maintenant  un million d'euros*
*Daaaalaas ! Jock Franois Ewing recrute toute la famille, racketer l'tat a rapporte encore plus que le ptrole !*


"*Un million d'euros a paye  peine le chauffage du manoir, 
avant de me faire gauler aprs avoir fictiv toute ma famille
 j'avais prvu de faire embaucher par l'tat aussi mes chevaux et mes chiens pour trier mon courrier*"

<<Les enquteurs ne trouvent aucune trace d'un travail effectu par Penelope Fillon comme assistante parlementaire de son poux. Le Canard enchan,  l'origine de l'affaire, revoit dans son dition du 1er fvrier les sommes perues  la hausse : un million d'euros en tout, pour l'pouse et les enfants Fillon.

La situation se complique encore un peu pour Franois Fillon, qui est lobjet dune enqute prliminaire du Parquet national financier (PNF) pour des faits ventuels de  dtournement de fonds publics, abus de biens sociaux et recel  depuis le 25 janvier, au sujet des salaires verss  son pouse Penelope, principalement en tant qu'assistante parlementaire.  Jusqu'ici, rien dans les documents qui ont t remis, ni dans les dpositions qui ont t faites, ne prouve leffectivit du travail de madame Fillon  lAssemble ou  la Revue des deux mondes , confie un enquteur perplexe  Mediapart.

Lavocat de Franois Fillon, Antonin Lvy, a fourni des bulletins de paye aux magistrats du PNF le 26 janvier, et les poux Fillon ont remis dautres pices aux enquteurs de lOCLCIFF lors de leurs auditions respectives, qui ont eu lieu lundi 30 dans de discrets locaux de police,  Versailles, et ont dur environ cinq heures chacune. Mais les questions autour de l'effectivit du travail fourni demeurent.

Selon des sources proches de lenqute, lancien premier ministre a expliqu, en substance, quun parlementaire a tout loisir de faire travailler un assistant comme il lentend, et de le rtribuer  sa guise, sans que cela laisse forcment des traces crites. Son pouse, quant  elle, sest efforce dexpliquer quelle aidait son mari en effectuant quelques tches comme le tri de courrier. Le travail d'assistante parlementaire qui intresse les enquteurs consisterait donc, selon les poux Fillon, en des prestations intellectuelles qu'il sera bien difficile de vrifier

Le dfenseur de Franois Fillon, Antonin Lvy, a prcis le 31 janvier sur RTL que l'ancien premier ministre navait pas de permanence lectorale  Sabl-sur-Sarthe, et que son pouse travaillait  domicile. Lavocat a prcis quune liste de tmoins avait galement t fournie aux enquteurs, entre autres choses.  Ils ont apport la chose la plus importante : leur tmoignage , a dclar Me Lvy.  Les enquteurs ont jaug leur crdibilit. Quand l'audition est longue, cela prouve que vous avez des choses  dire, que vous tes capable d'apporter des explications longues et convaincantes sur la ralit du travail. 

Le hic, cest que Penelope Fillon avait, dans un pass rcent, dclar  plusieurs mdias ne pas travailler et ne pas faire de politique. Les enquteurs, qui ont saisi des documents ce mardi 31 janvier  l'Assemble nationale, nont dailleurs pas trouv de badge daccs ni de bote mail de lAssemble au nom de Penelope Fillon, selon Le Parisien. Ils devraient rapidement interroger lancien supplant de Franois Fillon, Marc Joulaud (maire de Sabl-sur-Sarthe et dput europen), qui avait salari Penelope Fillon de 2002  2007, lorsquil tait dput.

Dans son dition du mercredi 1er fvrier, Le Canard enchan apporte de nouvelles rvlations sur les importantes rmunrations en argent public verses  lpouse et aux enfants du candidat LR  llection prsidentielle.

Franois Fillon a dclar, le 25 janvier sur TF1, quil avait commenc  salarier son pouse comme assistante parlementaire  partir de 1997. Or, selon le Canard, il avait auparavant rtribu Penelope Fillon comme assistante de 1988  1990, pour 87 750 euros brut.  Cela ne figure pas dans les documents en notre possession , stonne un enquteur auprs de Mediapart.

Toujours selon le Canard, Penelope Fillon a t rtribue pendant un total de 15 annes comme assistante parlementaire (1988-90, 1998-2000, 2002-2007 et 2012  2013) pour un montant total de 831 440 euros brut. Les derniers salaires perus se cumulant avec ceux quelle percevait  la Revue des deux mondes, proprit du milliardaire Marc Ladreit de Lacharrire.

Dans lensemble, la famille Fillon na pas eu trop  se plaindre de la carrire politique du pre. Snateur de 2005  2007, Franois Fillon a salari deux de ses enfants comme assistants parlementaires pour un montant global de 84 000 euros, selon le Canard. Ses rejetons avaient alors 23 ans, taient tudiants, et non pas avocats, et il ne s'agissait pas de  missions , comme Franois Fillon la dclar sur TF1.

Autre curiosit : Marc Joulaud aurait, en 2007, rtribu Penelope Fillon jusqu' 10 167 euros mensuels, soit une somme suprieure  l'enveloppe globale avec laquelle les dputs rmunrent tous leurs collaborateurs.

Au total, entre les salaires de Penelope Fillon  lAssemble nationale et  la Revue des deux mondes, et ceux des enfants au Snat, la famille de Franois Fillon a peru un million deuros (dont 900 000 euros dargent public) pour des prestations qui restent en grande partie  tablir.  Lenqute nest pas finie , soupire lun des acteurs. Source >>

----------


## Mingolito

*Sondage: 76% des Franais pas convaincus par la dfense de Franois Fillon*

<<La polmique qui trouble le clan de Franois Fillon ne s'apaise pas et altre la perception que les Franais ont du candidat de la droite et du centre. Ils sont ainsi une large majorit  ne pas croire ses justifications, selon une nouvelle enqute de l'institut Elabe pour BFMTV. 

Une campagne  lefficacit conteste jusque dans son propre camp, naissance d'une polmique aprs la rvlation par Le Canard Enchan des revenus perus par sa femme pendant plusieurs annes sur fond de soupon d'emploi fictif: le candidat de la droite et du centre traverse une passe difficile face  llectorat. Cest lun des enseignements  tirer du nouveau baromtre "Lopinion en direct" de linstitut Elabe pour BFMTV, publi ce mardi.

Principal enseignement de ce sondage: 76% des Franais nont pas t convaincus par la dfense et les arguments de Franois Fillon  propos des emplois de son pouse, comme assistante parlementaire ainsi qu' La Revue des deux mondes. Dans le dtail, 45% prcisant mme quils ne lont "pas t du tout". Ce sondage a t ralis avant que la presse n'apprenne, grce  une nouvelle enqute du Canard enchan, que Penelope Fillon avait en fait touch 900.000 euros et non pas 500.000 euros comme annonc dans un premier temps, et que deux des enfants du couple avaient peru 84.000 euros bruts en tant qu'assistants parlementaires au Snat. 

Les arguments du candidat divisent jusqu' ses soutiens: 50% des sympathisants de la droite et du centre se disent convaincus, et 49% ont lopinion inverse. Seuls les sympathisants du parti Les Rpublicains sont 58%  croire  la dfense du candidat  la prsidentielle.

*Une image altre*

Si les sonds sont 54%  lui reconnatre sa capacit  "rassembler la droite", ils ne sont plus que 48%  lui prter les "qualits ncessaires pour tre prsident de la Rpublique" et 46%  penser quil a la volont de "vraiment faire changer les choses".

Lorsquon leur demande si Franois Fillon "comprend les gens comme eux", 71% des personnes interroges rpondent par la ngative. 69% pensent que lex-Premier ministre ne dit "pas la vrit aux Franais" et 70% estiment que le qualificatif "honnte" s'applique mal  Franois Fillon.

Les sympathisants de la droite et du centre sont moins svres: ils sont 83%  juger que sa personnalit est prsidentielle. 79% sont persuads de sa volont de changement et ils sont encore 78%  limaginer capable de fdrer sa famille politique. En revanche, 59% des sympathisants pensent tre compris par lui, et 57% sont convaincus de son honntet.

*Des lecteurs trs sceptiques*

Selon ce sondage, lhonntet est la premire vertu que les Franais exigent de la part d'un prsidentiable. Le trio de tte des qualits plbiscites pour le patron de lexcutif se dcompose ainsi: lhonntet (65% des sonds lont mentionne), puis vient lcoute des Franais pour 53% des personnes interroges, et enfin la dtermination est cite par 33% des interlocuteurs de linstitut Elabe.

Sondage ralis les lundi 30 et mardi 31 janvier 2017, auprs d'un chantillon de 974 personnes, reprsentatif de la population franaise ge de 18 ans et plus, selon la mthode des quotas. Source.>>

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pour moi, tout a reste du dbat de comptoir, qui sent bon la cigarette froide et le pinard.
> "Salaud de politiques ! Cochons de patrons ! "
> 
> Allez, servons-nous un autre verre, a va passer...


Je dirais mme plus, "Salaud de riches !"'
A la bonne votre, mon cher

----------


## ManusDei

> La personne qui a comprit que les partis politiques sont un pige est beaucoup plus intelligente que la personne qui soutient le PS ou l'UMP.
> Parce que lexprience nous montre que lorsque l'UMP et le PS sont au pouvoir, la situation empire.
> 
> a va pas le "l'UMP est nul je vote PS" en 2012 et "le PS est nul je vote UMP" en 2017.
> Il faut faire la synthse des deux ce qui donne "il ne faut surtout pas voter Macron" en 2017 (il ne faut pas non plus voter rpublicain videment).
> 
> Les franais ont raison de se mfier des politiciens.
> Ils ont tous un casier judiciaire, bon  la fin ils s'en sortent bien et ne sont jamais condamn.
> Ils ne sont pas l pour la France, ils sont l pour leur carrire.


"Roger apporte moi une bouteille de villageoise, pas la pisse que tu sers habituellement !"

----------


## el_slapper

> Je dirais mme plus, "Salaud de riches !"'
> A la bonne votre, mon cher


C'est plus compliqu que cela. Quelqu'un qui s'enrichit par son travail et ses performances, moi, a me plait. Et il y en a, ne dplaise aux gauchistes. Quelqu'un qui s'enrichit en piquant dans la caisse, c'est dj plus compliqu. Quelqu'un qui pique dans la caisse tout en promettant de la rigueur et des sacrifices au pays, avec un programme  la limite du sadomasochisme, tout en se protgeant bien lui-mme, l, a ne passe plus du tout.

Eusse-t Sarkozy, c'eut t dans le style du personnage. Personne n'aurait t surpris, et au final, a n'aurais que rajout de la cohrence  son offre politique _sans complexes_. Le sushi de Fillon est qu'il s'est positionn sur un crneau moraliste, socitalement et conomiquement, et que conomiquement, on voit bien que c'est n'importe quoi. D'ou sa trs mauvaise raction, d'ailleurs. Il aurait fait son Trump, contre-attaqu de partout, fait des contre feux et des crans de fume, a serait pass sans trop de casse. Au lieu de a, en essayant de rester dans sa ligne moraliste, il s'est dfendu. Mal, en plus. Mais mme bien : tant qu'il se dfend, a parle de sujets qui fachent.

Mon avis personnel est que tout le gnie de Trump(et qui va couter fort cher  la plante) est de toujours ramener la discussion sur les sujets qui le favorisent. Pour cel, il n'hsite jamais  troller, mais c'est payant parce-qu'au final on parle toujours des sujets ou il est naturellement plus  l'aise. Il ne se dfend jamais quand il est attaqu : il contre-attaque. Fillon n'a pas compris cel.  l'poque des rseaux sociaux, il faut toujours s'assurer que le dbat se porte sur les sujets qui nous avantagent. Marine Le Pen est trs forte  ce sujet - et en plus, elle sait le faire avec une grande conomie. En quelques phrases, elle invite tout le monde  jouer chez elle, et tout le monde fonce. Mais elle n'a pas encore l'exceptionnelle maitrise de Trump sur le sujet(probablement le seul qu'il maitrise, d'ailleurs).

Donc, en bref, Fillon a merd, presqu'ile n'a pas su avoir un positionnement stratgique qui correspondait avec qui il tait vraiment - pas pour ce qu'il tait. Avoir ce genre de comportement n'a jamais pos problme aux riches assums(Sarkozy, Trump, Berlusconi ont toujours t cohrents avec leur personnage). Fillon n'est pas encore mort, mais il lui reste trs peu de temps pour corriger le tir. Trs peu. Et a sera trs difficille.

----------


## zecreator

Ce qui est marrant, c'est que juste en audience mdia et en pub, cette affaire aura sans doute rembourse jusqu' 10 fois les 500 ou 900 000 euros qu'a "piquer" Fillon.
Le malheur des uns...

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu trouveras encore tout plein de petits bars et bistrots comme on les aime.


C'est quand mme triste de voir comme la France s'est fait amricaniser.
Les jeunes sont content d'aller au McDonald's, au KFC, au Burger King, au Starbuck, au Subway, etc.
Il y a en mme qui boivent du Coca Cola Zero... (j'ai pas tellement d'espoir dans les gnrations futurs)




> Tu es au courant que tu peux galement te prsenter, si le paysage politique ne te convient pas.


Mais arrter avez a...
En ralit c'est quasi impossible de monter son parti et d'arriver  une lection importante.
Nicolas Dupont-Aignan et Jacques Cheminade y sont arriv en 2012.
Mais comme ils ont t diabolis par les mdias ils ont fait respectivement 1.79% et 0.25%.

Avoir un programme c'est une chose, mais pour atteindre le pouvoir il faut :
- faire parti du systme (tre soutenu par les mdias) (quoi que Trump a rvolutionn les choses en tant lu sans llment essentiel, les mdias ne sont vraiment pas pote avec lui)
- un rseau
- de l'argent

Si tu crer un parti et qu'il devient important il se fera infiltr par des personnes du systme qui prendront une partie du contrle.
Les choses sont devenu encore plus dur pour les petits partis




> Plusieurs nouveauts seront instaures pour ces lections de 2017. 
> 
> Jusqu'en 2012, seule une liste de 500 signataires tirs au sort pour chaque candidat tait rendue publique. Cette parution avait lieu quelques semaines aprs le dpt des parrainages. 
> 
> Dsormais, les parrainages sont publis au fur et  mesure au Journal officiel, au minimum deux fois par semaine. Elles sont intgralement publies. En outre, les signatures sont directement envoyes au Conseil constitutionnel par les lus signataires. Auparavant, les candidats devaient dposer leurs signatures en se rendant au sige du Conseil.


Donc un maire peut dire "je t'aurais bien donn ma signature, mais malheureusement ce n'est plus anonyme et les gars de mon parti vont s'en prendre  moi si ils l'apprennent".
Temps de parole : vers une prsidentielle plus ingalitaire ?
Temps de parole : le CSA modifie les rgles avant la prsidentielle

On dirait que la France veut s'inspirer du modle amricain avec un ct Dmocrates et un ct Rpublicain qui utilisent des primaires...
C'est pourri comme systme.
a a produit : Hillary VS Trump...

Si on voulait que les choses soient plus dmocratique il faudrait :
- Interdire les sondages (ils ont un effet extrememet nfaste)
- Que les campagnes des petits partis soient autant mdiatis que les campagnes des favoris : UMP/En Marche/PS (ya une loi pour a normalement, c'est le rle du CSA il me semble)
- Que les mdias soient neutre (lol ! c'est pas prt d'arriver)
- Ne pas avoir besoin de 500 signatures (c'est beaucoup trop, a n'a aucun sens) et il faut que les signatures soit anonyme (mais un meilleur systme doit tre ralisable)
- Comptabiliser le vote blanc (imaginez si on a un second tour Fillon / Macron et qu'on puisse les virer les deux en votant blanc ce serait le top)

Aujourd'hui  la radio c'est Macron,  la TV c'est Macron, sur internet c'est Macron.
Et ils disent tous "Macron le candidat anti systme populaire".
Alors que c'est vident que c'est "Macron le candidat du systme qui n'a aucune raison d'tre populaire (surtout si on prend en compte son bilan en tant que ministre de l'conomie)".

Et de toute faon, j'ai pas besoin de crer mon parti, je serai dj pas mal satisfait par 2 points du programme de l'UPR (quitter l'UE et l'OTAN).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc, en bref, Fillon a merd, presqu'ile n'a pas su avoir un positionnement stratgique qui correspondait avec qui il tait vraiment


Il aurait du dire "Oui j'ai bien vol quasi 1 000 000 et je vous emmerde ! C'est qu'un petit truc parmi tant d'autres..." ?
C'est a ?
Parce que l a aurait bien correspondu  qui il est vraiment ^^

=====
Edit :



> Depuis le dbut du Penelopegate, *les Rpublicains jurent de "faire bloc"* autour de Franois Fillon. Sur internet, o certains noms de domaines ont t rservs, le mot d'ordre ne semble pas respect par tout le monde.
> Penelopegate: baroin2017.fr, wauquier2017.fr et bertrand2017.fr dj rservs


Les Rpublicains :

----------


## zecreator

> Mais arrter avez a...
> En ralit c'est quasi impossible de monter son parti et d'arriver  une lection importante.
> Nicolas Dupont-Aignan et Jacques Cheminade y sont arriv en 2012.
> Mais comme ils ont t diabolis par les mdias ils ont fait respectivement 1.79% et 0.25%.
> 
> Avoir un programme c'est une chose, mais pour atteindre le pouvoir il faut :
> - faire parti du systme (tre soutenu par les mdias) (quoi que Trump a rvolutionn les choses en tant lu sans llment essentiel, les mdias ne sont vraiment pas pote avec lui)
> - un rseau
> - de l'argent
> ...


Donc, rien ne va en fait ? Quoique l'on dcide de faire, c'est foutu d'avance, donc autant ne rien tenter ? Il y a trop d'obstacles, c'est trop compliqu... Heureusement que d'autres n'ont pas pens comme a, sinon on serait encore au moyen-ge.

C'est typiquement franais, rler aprs les actions des autres, et rester au fond de son canap en ruminant : "Qu'ils aillent se faire foutre, j'irai pas voter"... C'est sur que a fait avancer les choses...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc, rien ne va en fait ?


Ben non...
Le monde entier s'enfonce dans la crise depuis des annes et des annes.
Il est peu probable que la solution arrive dmocratiquement.

Parfois la dmocratie donne le pouvoir  des bons gars :
- Hugo Chvez
- Vladimir Poutine
- Mahmoud Ahmadinejad
- etc
Malheureusement on a pas encore de Chavez Franais...




> C'est typiquement franais, rler aprs les actions des autres, et rester au fond de son canap en ruminant


Moi je conseille  tout le monde d'aller voter pour le parti qui le reprsente mieux.
Et je leur dconseille de voter PS/UMP/En Marche, mais ils font ce qu'ils veulent...

Il nous faudrait une rvolution, qui consisterait  retrouver et juger tout ceux qui ont eu du pouvoir et qui ont fait de la merde.
Notre dmocratie c'est : le pouvoir aux riches.

Il y a une lueur d'espoir avec internet, on peut se dire qu'une personne qui se fait cracher dessus par les mdias peut quand mme tre entendu par le public.
Et c'est super cool.
Plus les annes passeront, plus les journaux papier disparatront (parce qu'ils sont nuls) et plus les gens arrteront de regarder la TV (sauf pour ceux qui ont t trop abruti par Cyril Hanouna, pour eux il n'y a plus d'espoir malheureusement).

Du coup le systme commence  ragir en voulant censurer les "fakes news".

----------


## Darkzinus

> Notre dmocratie c'est : le pouvoir aux riches.


Ce point l, tu l'as partout mme dans les dictatures !
Pour le reste tu as toujours le sens de la mesure ... C'est amusant d'ailleurs ce que tu dis sur les mdias papier car on est justement sur une rvlation du canard ! Tu aurais au moins pu dire a sur l'un des autres fils de discussion.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce point l, tu l'as partout mme dans les dictatures !


Ben avant il existait la royaut et ce n'tait pas le pouvoir aux riches, c'tait le pouvoir aux nobles.
Il y a une grosse nuance entre un bourgeois et un noble.
Le bourgeois en a rien foutre de son pays et de son peuple, seul l'argent l'intresse (la coke et les putes aujourd'hui).

Aprs les dictatures c'est particulier.
Sous dictature il n'y a pas de mafia, parce que le systme en place ne lautorise pas.
Y'avait pas de Mafia sous Mussolini...
Donc a fait moins de riche avec du pouvoir.

Aprs ya des dictatures qui font n'importe quoi, en Afrique il y a des dictateurs soumis  l'occident...
Ils donnent les ressources de leur nation  l'occident, le peuple ne profite pas des ressources de la nation (c'est pas comme avec Kadhafi).

D'aprs Etienne Chouard dans l'histoire de l'humanit il a dj exist des vrais systme dmocratique.
Les riches taient incapable d'influencer le pouvoir. (pas comme maintenant)




> on est justement sur une rvlation du canard !


Le canard enchan c'est peut tre pas le pire (faudrait regarder  quel point il est libre,  qui il appartient).

L'histoire de l'article de Fillon dans le canard enchan c'est comme l'histoire du Panama Papers.
Un mdia reoit un dossier avec toutes les infos  l'intrieur, ils ont pas fait de recherche.
L c'est probablement un gars de l'UMP ou un gars du PS qui tait au courant et qui a partag l'info (Sarkozy ou Valls).

Bon aprs c'est cool si le canard arrive  se vendre un peu.
C'est comme quand un type de Charlie Hebdo meurt dans une attaque terroriste, plein de gens vont acheter Charlie Hebdo pendant des semaines.
Au bout d'un temps ils se rappellent qu'en fait c'est nul...
Bonne campagne de pub cela dit.

====
Est-ce que quelqu'un pense que notre systme de dmocratie reprsentative permet qu'un bon parti prenne le pouvoir et relve la France ?
Personnellement je n'y crois pas tellement (en plus la France fait encore parti de l'UE, et les lois de l'UE sont plus forte que les lois de la France, donc on peut pas manuvrer).

----------


## Marco46

> Ben avant il existait la royaut et ce n'tait pas le pouvoir aux riches, c'tait le pouvoir aux nobles.
> Il y a une grosse nuance entre un bourgeois et un noble.
> Le bourgeois en a rien foutre de son pays et de son peuple, seul l'argent l'intresse (la coke et les putes aujourd'hui).


Le noble du XVIIIe en a quelque chose  foutre de son peuple ? C'est a que tu dis ?




> Aprs les dictatures c'est particulier.
> Sous dictature il n'y a pas de mafia, parce que le systme en place ne lautorise pas.
> Y'avait pas de Mafia sous Mussolini...
> Donc a fait moins de riche avec du pouvoir.


Une dictature c'est une mafia possdant les 3 pouvoirs.

Bon ceci dit tu dis n'importe quoi, il y avait bien une mafia sous Mussolini. C'est mme la Mafia qui a ouvert la voie aux allis en Italie comme la rsistance franaise  ouvert la voie en France.

J'imagine que ce que tu voulais dire c'est que le crime organis a peut tre un peu plus de mal  se dployer dans la socit que sous un tat de droit, a reste  prouver.




> Aprs ya des dictatures qui font n'importe quoi, en Afrique il y a des dictateurs soumis  l'occident...
> Ils donnent les ressources de leur nation  l'occident, le peuple ne profite pas des ressources de la nation (c'est pas comme avec Kadhafi).


Non ils ne donnent pas leurs ressources  l'occident. Ils captent les richesses gnres par ces ressources, c'est tout  fait diffrent.




> D'aprs Etienne Chouard dans l'histoire de l'humanit il a dj exist des vrais systme dmocratique.
> Les riches taient incapable d'influencer le pouvoir. (pas comme maintenant)


Oui dans la Grce antique, c'est l'exemple qu'il donne si ma mmoire est bonne. La socit est alors compose de 90% d'esclaves qui travaillent pour 10% de privilgis qui vivent une vritable dmocratie. C'est difficilement transposable  nos socits modernes.




> L'histoire de l'article de Fillon dans le canard enchan c'est comme l'histoire du Panama Papers.
> Un mdia reoit un dossier avec toutes les infos  l'intrieur, ils ont pas fait de recherche.
> L c'est probablement un gars de l'UMP ou un gars du PS qui tait au courant et qui a partag l'info (Sarkozy ou Valls).


Bien sr  ::weird::  Ils reoivent mme le plan de couverture, des articles pr-rdigs, un calendrier de publication (des pins et des magnets) et ils publient a direct sans rien recouper  ::ptdr:: 

Panama Papers c'est des mois et des mois de recherche et d'enqute sur la base des documents reus par la ou les sources. Qu'est ce que tu crois, les journalistes d'investigation, les vrais, ils bossent quand mme un peu !

Ici, vu la tempte qui pourrait s'abattre sur le Canard Enchain si jamais ils se trompent, c'est certain que le travail de vrification et de recoupement est solide. Sinon ils ne risqueraient pas la vie de leur journal  publier ce genre d'accusation.




> Est-ce que quelqu'un pense que notre systme de dmocratie reprsentative permet qu'un bon parti prenne le pouvoir et relve la France ?


Le problme c'est d'avoir un bon parti. Il n'y a que des cons assoiffs de pouvoir ports par des hordes de mongols militants. Le militant de base possde une intelligence trs limite, de l'ordre de celle du croyant de base qui suit batement la doctrine produite par son parti/religion.

L'existence mme d'un groupe entraine une grille de lecture que tout le monde doit appliquer sous peine de subir l'excommunication. Ca n'est clairement pas un fonctionnement qui nous dirige vers des choix clairs. Cela favorise le simplisme et le populisme  tous les tages.

Une vritable dmocratie ne pourrait se fonder que sur des individualits. Plus j'avance dans la vie, plus je me rends compte que la plupart des gens est tout simplement inapte  prendre des dcisions politiques. Donner le droit de vote  madame Michu c'est donner une kalash charge  un adolescent trisomique. Ce pouvoir de dcision, je parle du pouvoir de dsignation des reprsentants de l'excutif et du lgislatif devrait tre limit  des personnes ayant un certain niveau intellectuel.
En gros un suffrage censitaire fond sur les capacits intellectuelles et non sur l'argent et le patrimoine comme par le pass.

----------


## Zirak

> [snip]

----------


## Grogro

> Oui dans la Grce antique, c'est l'exemple qu'il donne si ma mmoire est bonne. La socit est alors compose de 90% d'esclaves qui travaillent pour 10% de privilgis qui vivent une vritable dmocratie. C'est difficilement transposable  nos socits modernes.


Mais si, a s'appelle les USA qui fait financer sa balance commerciale abyssale par le reste du monde par la magie du dieu Dollar.

----------


## ManusDei

> Oui dans la Grce antique, c'est l'exemple qu'il donne si ma mmoire est bonne. La socit est alors compose de 90% d'esclaves qui travaillent pour 10% de privilgis qui vivent une vritable dmocratie. C'est difficilement transposable  nos socits modernes.


Et les familles les plus riches faisaient des dons aux citoyens rgulirement (je crois que c'est la manire polie de dire qu'ils achetaient des voix).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donner le droit de vote  madame Michu c'est donner une kalash charge  un adolescent trisomique.


Alors  ce compte l on arrte de proposer des votes et on laisse l'UMPS diriger sans que le peuple ne puisse exprimer son point de vue.
En Suisse le peuple vote des lois et a ce passe trs bien.
Est-ce que les franais sont vraiment beaucoup plus trisomique que les Suisses ?




> Non ils ne donnent pas leurs ressources  l'occident. Ils captent les richesses gnres par ces ressources


Ouais mais ya quand mme une relation malsaine entre la France et certains chefs d'Afrique. (ya un sketch gnial la dessus)
Il existe un chef Africain qui a un manoir en France alors que son peuple meurt de faim...
En Cte d'Ivoire le peuple  lu Gbagbo et l'occident est venu mettre en place Ouattara, ils ne sont pas trs content les ivoiriens...




> Le noble du XVIIIe en a quelque chose  foutre de son peuple ?


Ouais  l'poque beaucoup de lois taient en place pour aider les faibles.
La plupart des franais taient royaliste pendant et aprs la rvolution.
Mais a on l'apprend pas en cours d'histoire au collge...

----------


## el_slapper

> Il aurait du dire "Oui j'ai bien vol quasi 1 000 000 et je vous emmerde ! C'est qu'un petit truc parmi tant d'autres..." ?
> C'est a ?
> Parce que l a aurait bien correspondu  qui il est vraiment ^^(.../...)


Mme pas : il aurait du contre-attaquer en faisant un maximum de barouf sur son programme : "regardez-moi tous ces assists qui volent vos cotisations!!!!! regardez-moi tous ces bolchviques qui veulent vous assommer d'impts pour financer leur misre universelle!!!!!" C'eut t vil et bas, mais c'tait sa seule chance, mdiatiquement, de s'en sortir. Ca ncessitait un repositionnement politique, compliqu quand on a dj gagn la primaire, mais a pouvait se tenter.

Au lieu de a, "non, non, je suis un gars honnte et droit qui paye ses impts". Mme si la dernire partie est vraie(il a semble-t-il toujours scrupuleusement pay ses impts sur l'argent qu'il avait piqu -  vrifier toutefois), a ne passe pas. Et surtout, a ramne le dbat sur un terrain ou il est perdant d'avance.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il aurait du contre-attaquer en faisant un maximum de barouf


Ah mais oui !
Dsol je suis trop honnte pour tre un bon politicien.
Mais bon c'est chaud quand mme...
Les gars ils sont capable de bluffer et mentir en toutes circonstances comme Cahuzac "Je n'ai jamais eu de compte en Suisse".

a rappelle un peu les racailles, tu peux les prendre en flagrant dlit, ils diront qu'ils sont innocent.




> il a semble-t-il toujours scrupuleusement pay ses impts sur l'argent qu'il avait piqu


Cette phrase m'a fait marrer, mais en fait ouais ce serait con de se faire prendre  cause des impts.
Cela dit gnralement les riches comme lui, on des comptes et des entreprises crans dans un paradis fiscal. (comme le Delaware)

----------


## Mingolito

*Sondage : Fillon serait limin ds le premier tour de la prsidentielle*

<<En grande difficult en raison de laffaire Penelope, le candidat de la droite chute dans un sondage Elabe pour  Les Echos  et Radio classique. Devanc par Emmanuel Macron, il passe pour la premire fois sous la barre des 20 % des intentions de vote et est priv de second tour.

Un plongeon dans l'opinion. Dans la tourmente pour une affaire d'emploi prsum fictif visant son pouse Penelope , Franois Fillon dcroche fortement dans un sondage exclusif Elabe pour  Les Echos  et Radio Classique. Le candidat de la droite  la prsidentielle n'est crdit que de 19 % ou 20% des intentions de vote (selon si Franois Bayrou se lance, ou pas, dans la course). Soit une baisse de 5 et 6 points en quatre semaines  peine.

Si l'lection prsidentielle se tenait ce dimanche, l'ancien Premier ministre de Nicolas Sarkozy serait purement et simplement priv de second tour. Une premire dans un sondage, d'autant plus inquitante pour lui cette enqute a t ralise lundi et mardi, c'est--dire avant la deuxime salve de rvlations du  Canard Enchan  . Dj,  il ne fdre sur son nom que 56%  60% des lecteurs de Nicolas Sarkozy au premier tour de la dernire lection prsidentielle, 18  20% lui prfrant Emmanuel Macron et 14% Marine Le Pen , relve Yves-Marie Cann, le directeur des tudes politiques d'Elabe. 



Franois Fillon apparat certes comme ayant  les qualits  ncessaires pour tre  l'Elyse (il est cit en premier ou deuxime par 36% des Franais, seulement devanc par Emmanuel Macron,  46%). Mais il n'est qu' la sixime place parmi ceux qui sont perus comme  les plus honntes , cit en premier ou deuxime par 17% des sonds (derrire Benot Hamon, Emmanuel Macron, Marine Le Pen, Jean-Luc Mlenchon et Franois Bayrou).

C'est Emmanuel Macron qui bnficie de ses difficults. Bien que globalement stable  22-23%, le fondateur d'En Marche accde pour la premire fois  la deuxime marche. Derrire Marine Le Pen, qui, en hausse de 3 points depuis le dbut de l'anne, conforte sa premire place avec 26  27% (selon l'hypothque Bayrou). Au second tour, l'ancien ministre de l'Economie l'emporterait, aujourd'hui, par 65% des voix au second tour face  la prsidente du FN.

L'autre enseignement de ce sondage rside dans la perce de Benot Hamon aprs sa victoire, dimanche,  la primaire . Le nouveau porte-drapeau du PS  la prsidentielle recueille 16-17% des voix (toujours si Franois Bayrou est candidat). Soit une progression de 10 ou 11 points par rapport  dbut janvier. Alors que PS tait jusqu'ici depuis longtemps crdit de la cinquime place  la prsidentielle, Benot Hamon est dsormais quatrime. Devant Jean-Luc Mlenchon, en perte de vitesse  10%. Et  3-4 points seulement de... Franois Fillon.

Sondage ralis par Internet les 30 et 31 janvier 2017, auprs d'un chantillon de 1.053 personnes, selon la mthode des quotas.
Source. >>


Et voila c'est ce que je pensais, Macron sera le prochain prsident, incroyable cette lection 2017, c'est aussi dbile que l'lection de Hollande cet espce de bon  rien qui fait honte  la France et qui  plong le pays dans le chmage, la misre et acclr la dette de faon exponentielle.

En tout cas si c'est un "complot" c'est parfaitement russi : limination de Valls au premier tour de la primaire PS qui est un candidat crdible par Hamon une espce de fou malade pas crdible,  ce qui rends impossible l'lection d'un prsident PS, atomisation des concurrents Fillon et Marine avec les affaires, il ne reste plus qu'un seul candidat en lice : Macron.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et voila c'est ce que je pensais, Macron sera le prochain prsident


Calmez-vous c'est juste un sondage... ("auprs d'un chantillon de 1.053 personnes, selon la mthode des quotas" lol)
Dj un sondage a ne veut rien dire. ("Hillary a 96% de chance de gagner" ^^)
Il peut ce passer beaucoup de choses d'ici  l'lections.

Il est largement jouable que ni Macron ni le FN soit au second tour par exemple.

Macron ne fera jamais 20%, faut que les instituts de sondages se calment.
Pourquoi le ministre de l'conomie sous Hollande ferait un aussi gros score ?
Je veux bien que les mdias sont derrire lui, mais faudrait peut tre pas exagrer autant non plus...
Les gens votent pour qui on leur dit de voter, ok, mais Macron a va peut tre un peu loin quand mme.

----------


## Marco46

Un des journalistes du Canard Enchain  l'origine des papiers sur Fillon interview sur France Inter.

----------


## Mingolito

*Les Ripoublicains organisent secrtement un plan de secours pour remplacer Fillon*



Alors que le candidat de la droite Franois Fillon est interrog dans une enqute sur des emplois prsums fictifs de son pouse, plusieurs noms de domaines  2017  ont t dposs ces derniers jours :

*Franois Baroin* : francoisbaroin2017.fr, dpos depuis le 27 janvier 2017. 
*Laurent Wauquiez*, prsident de la nouvelle grande rgion Rhne-Alpes Auvergne, il a lui aussi son nom de domaine wauquiez2017.fr. Ce dernier a t enregistr le 31 janvier 2017. 
*Xavier Bertrand*, dont bertrand2017.fr enregistr le 31 janvier 2017.

Et aussi pour mmoire :

Le prsident du Snat *Grard Larcher* : larcher2017.fr  le 2 janvier 2017. 
La prsidente de la rgion Ile-de-France *Valrie Pcresse* : pecresse2017.fr le 2 janvier 2017. 


 ::fleche::  Affaire Fillon : le spectre du Plan B plane dsormais sur Les Rpublicains

----------


## Invit

*Fillon dnonce  un coup dEtat institutionnel  venu de  la gauche* 

http://www.lemonde.fr/affaire-penelo...0_5070021.html

En gros, c'est toujours pas faux mais a n'aurait pas d sortir !  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> *Les Ripoublicains organisent secrtement un plan de secours pour remplacer Fillon*
> 
> Alors que le candidat de la droite Franois Fillon est interrog dans une enqute sur des emplois prsums fictifs de son pouse, plusieurs noms de domaines  2017  ont t dposs ces derniers jours :
> 
> *Franois Baroin* : francoisbaroin2017.fr, dpos depuis le 27 janvier 2017. 
> *Laurent Wauquiez*, prsident de la nouvelle grande rgion Rhne-Alpes Auvergne, il a lui aussi son nom de domaine wauquiez2017.fr. Ce dernier a t enregistr le 31 janvier 2017. 
> Le prsident du Snat Grard Larcher : larcher2017.fr  le 2 janvier 2017. 
> La prsidente de la rgion Ile-de-France *Valrie Pcresse* : pecresse2017.fr le 2 janvier 2017. 
> *Xavier Bertrand*, dont bertrand2017.fr enregistr le 31 janvier 2017.




Il ne faut pas tous les mlanger non plus, ceux qui ont t dposs dbut janvier, j'ai un peu de mal  voir comment ils peuvent faire parti d'un plan de secours pour une affaire mise en lumire fin janvier. ^^

----------


## Invit

> Il ne faut pas tous les mlanger non plus, ceux qui ont t dposs dbut janvier, j'ai un peu de mal  voir comment ils peuvent faire parti d'un plan de secours pour une affaire mise en lumire fin janvier. ^^


a prouve que Fillon ment encore et que a vient de son camp !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Grogro

> *Fillon dnonce  un coup dEtat institutionnel  venu de  la gauche* 
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/affaire-penelo...0_5070021.html
> 
> En gros, c'est toujours pas faux mais a n'aurait pas d sortir !


Ce n'est pas totalement faux, mais cela ne vient pas de "la gauche", mais directement de l'Elyse qui cherche  favoriser  tout prix la candidature de Macron. Dans le dos du parti socialiste. Bonne ambiance chez les socialopes.  ::aie::

----------


## Mingolito

> *Fillon dnonce  un coup dEtat institutionnel  venu de  la gauche* 
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/affaire-penelo...0_5070021.html
> 
> En gros, c'est toujours pas faux mais a n'aurait pas d sortir !


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce genre de "dfense".
S'il avais pas embauch toute sa famille a ne serais jamais arriv.

- Il avais pas  embaucher ses gosses alors qu'ils avais mme pas leur diplme, c'est une faute lourde.
- Il pouvais embaucher sa femme mais alors pour un vrai travail, et prendre bien soin que a soit visible et que a laisse des traces, la rien.

Au final tout a prouve qu'il faut faire comme les Allemands et interdire purement et simplement cette pratique, parce que les politiciens sont pourris et corrompus tout simplement.

En tout cas aprs les affaires DSK, Fillon et Marine je pense que les politiques comprendrons que pour se prsenter pour l'aprs 2017 ils auront intrt avoir leur cul bien propre sinon ca sera encore la dculott publique (ce qui est une bonne chose)  ::ptdr::

----------


## Grogro

> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce genre de "dfense".
> S'il avais pas embauch toute sa famille a ne serais jamais arriv.
> 
> - Il avais pas  embaucher ses gosses alors qu'ils avais mme pas leur diplme, c'est une faute lourde.
> - Il pouvais embaucher sa femme mais alors pour un vrai travail, et prendre bien soin que a doit visible et que a laisse des traces, la rien.
> 
> Au final tout a prouve qu'il faut faire comme les Allemands et interdire purement et simplement cette pratique, parce que les politiciens sont pourris et corrompus tout simplement.


Totalement d'accord, mais ce n'est mme pas ce qui est le plus choquant. Parce que d'aprs tout ce que j'ai pu lire, Fillon serait rest dans les clous de la loi. Autrement dit, les "lus du peuple" ne sont justifiables de rien en ce qui concerne l'emploi d'assistants parlementaires. Et ce qu'a fait Fillon est clairement la norme. Ce dtournement systmique est ce qu'il y a de plus choquant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> S'il avais pas embauch toute sa famille a ne serais jamais arriv.


Apparemment le projet c'tait plus de ramasser de l'argent que d'aider la famille  trouver du boulot...




> Il pouvais embaucher sa femme mais alors pour un vrai travail


Je ne la connais pas, mais est-ce qu'elle en mesure d'assurer un travail ?
Elle a quoi comme formation ?




> les politiques comprendrons que pour se prsenter pour l'aprs 2017 ils auront intrt avoir leur cul bien propre


Des candidats  llection prsidentielle clean a n'existe pas.
Comment auraient ils pu monter si haut en restant intgre ?
Ce n'est par dfinition pas possible.

La politique a fait monter les pires.
Les bons restent  la base.
Si une personne prend du grade dans un parti politique (surtout UMPS) c'est mauvais signe.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Il y a une grosse nuance entre un bourgeois et un noble.
>  Le bourgeois en a rien foutre de son pays et de son peuple, seul l'argent l'intresse (la coke et les putes aujourd'hui).


Il y a mme un ravin entre les 2 classes jonchs de cadavres (dixit la rvolution de 1789 et des USA)...
Le noble possde une proprit immobilire : sa principaut y compris ses sujets ,et il prend un soin vigilant pour sa conservation ,son accroissement et  l'quit entre ses sujets...
Le bourgeois possde un portefeuille meuble , et il est prs a vendre le pays pour l'accroitre comme tout marchand !!!




> Aprs les dictatures c'est particulier.
> Sous dictature il n'y a pas de mafia, parce que le systme en place ne lautorise pas.
>  Y'avait pas de Mafia sous Mussolini...
>  Donc a fait moins de riche avec du pouvoir.


Sous dictature le pouvoir et la richesse sont accapares par un seul et ses soutiens qui sont prcisment la mafia...!!!




> Ryu2000
> Aprs ya des dictatures qui font n'importe quoi, en Afrique il y a des dictateurs soumis  l'occident...
>  Ils donnent les ressources de leur nation  l'occident, le peuple ne profite pas des ressources de la nation (c'est pas comme avec Kadhafi).


Non ,ils doivent leur pouvoir et sa prennit  aux pays riches qui les ont install l ou ils sont ..
En change ,ils doivent laisser les pays riches(Rois) exploiter les ressources,qui leur rtrocdent le 10eme de la Dime Royale....J'y viens tout de suite !!! 
En gros ,c'est la fodalit moderne ailleurs que dans les pays riches ...
Ce sont si on veut une image ,des seigneurs liges de la royaut :leur maintien  la tte du fief n'est garanti que moyennant le paiement de la dime royale(l'exploitation des fameuses ressources)... 

D'ailleurs  l'apoge de la colonisation , la conqute militaire a us brillamment des fodaux locaux pour asseoir son pouvoir ...
En Algrie ce systme de maintien des fodaux en place a t utilis au dbut par le gnral Bugeaud (rvolte de Abdelkader en 1837 ,de Moran en 1870,de Cheikh Boummes en 1860).
Ces rvoltes s'expliquent par les violations des "traits ou parole donne"  passs avec ces cheikhs, broyes par la voracit  des colons...
Au Maroc et En Tunisie ,les fodaux taient le Roi  ,et le Bey de Tunis eux-mmes...
Ce qui a permis une conqute sans effusion de sang ,et cerise sur le gteau une "fausse indpendance"   octroy aux mmes fodaux, mme si Bourguiba a fait dmissionner le Bey...
En Algrie , l'limination des fodaux par les colons a dbouche sur une guerre effroyable  l'indpendance ,les colons tant directement face  une population misrable !!!
En Afrique Noire Francophone ,vu l'limination des fodalits traditionnelles ,le maintien de l'ordre des fodaux-dictateurs aprs l'indpendance est maintenu par une prsence militaire constante...
En Afrique anglophone et Asie, les anglais ont assis leur domination coloniale sur le maintien des fodaux traditionnels locaux qu'ils ont reconduit  l' Indpendance (cheikhs et mirats au Nigeria, Ghana, Kenya, Tanzanie  ,Royauts  en Egypte jusqu'en 56, Irak jusqu'en 63, Libye jusqu'en 1969,pays du Golfe,  Pakistan et inde avec leurs fodaux ) 
Ceci explique l'absence de troupes militaires anglaises, ces derniers ayant su reconduire le systme habilement cette fois  distance !!!




> Marco46
> Ce pouvoir de dcision, je parle du pouvoir de dsignation des reprsentants de l'excutif et du lgislatif devrait tre limit  des personnes ayant un certain niveau intellectuel.
>  En gros un suffrage censitaire fond sur les capacits intellectuelles et non sur l'argent et le patrimoine comme par le pass.


C'est exactement le systme US avec ses grands lecteurs ,qui n'a pas pour autant empch un Trump de dbouler...
Et un tel systme lorsqu'il  flippe ,prend sa revanche par des assassinats des grands Elus (Abraham Lincoln, Kennedy, Reagan entre autres ) ...




> Mingolito
> il ne reste plus qu'un seul candidat en lice : Macron.


Qui sera probablement lu  vu son a-pass politique  ,malgr lui !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> La politique a fait monter les pires.
>  Les bons restent  la base.
>  Si une personne prend du grade dans un parti politique (surtout UMPS) c'est mauvais signe.


Je ne t'apprendrais rien, mais chez nous ,une blague populaire  dit ceci "c'est comme en mer, plus tu pess plus tu t'enfonces, plus tu es vide plus tu montes"...
C'est la loi d'Archimde en politique !!!

----------


## Invit

> Ce n'est pas totalement faux, mais cela ne vient pas de "la gauche", mais directement de l'Elyse qui cherche  favoriser  tout prix la candidature de Macron. Dans le dos du parti socialiste. Bonne ambiance chez les socialopes.


On a une source ?




> Au final tout a prouve qu'il faut faire comme les Allemands et interdire purement et simplement cette pratique, parce que les politiciens sont pourris et corrompus tout simplement.


C'est clair mais avec un ou deux petit arrangements, tu files le postes  l'ami de l'ami, l'ami de la femme, etc... etc... (cf son poste  la revue...)




> Totalement d'accord, mais ce n'est mme pas ce qui est le plus choquant. Parce que d'aprs tout ce que j'ai pu lire, Fillon serait rest dans les clous de la loi. Autrement dit, les "lus du peuple" ne sont justifiables de rien en ce qui concerne l'emploi d'assistants parlementaires. Et ce qu'a fait Fillon est clairement la norme. Ce dtournement systmique est ce qu'il y a de plus choquant.


J'ai pas lu la mme chose mais aprs, y'a tellement de journaux  parler de cette affaire...
Dans le sens de non justifiable c'est plutt l'utilisation de l'argent (qui, combien, tches), a ne donne pas droit  l'emploi fictif, pour preuve, l'enqute cherche des preuves de son travail, contrat, mails, etc...

----------


## Mingolito

*L'quipe de com de Franois Fillon contre-attaque avec un TT forc par une vague de bots*. 
*Pitoyable*





https://twitter.com/reesmarc/status/826784085704114177
https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&...homme&src=typd

----------


## Marco46

> Le noble possde une proprit immobilire : sa principaut y compris ses sujets ,et il prend un soin vigilant pour sa conservation ,son accroissement et  l'quit entre ses sujets...


Je trouve extrmement suspect cette bienveillance au sujet de l'ancien rgime. Les textes historiques que l'on a sur le sujet (comment la noblesse et le clerg percevaient le tiers tat) montre que les serfs taient perus comme des btes de sommes, au mieux.

Vous devriez vous renseigner un peu sur le sujet au lieu de fantasmer un monde idyllique que la rvolution franaise aurait balay.




> Parce que d'aprs tout ce que j'ai pu lire, Fillon serait rest dans les clous de la loi.


Euh ... Lol ?

Un emploi fictif ce n'est pas lgal. De mme que dpasser l'enveloppe budgtaire alloue pour payer ses collaborateurs. 




> Autrement dit, les "lus du peuple" ne sont justifiables de rien en ce qui concerne l'emploi d'assistants parlementaires.


Ben si. Les assistants parlementaires doivent effectuer un travail d'assistant parlementaire. Tu ne peux pas prendre de la thune de ton enveloppe pour rmunrer quelqu'un (peu importe qu'il soit de ta famille ou pas) et le faire bosser dans ta boite ou pour grer ton patrimoine ou que sais-je.

Assistant parlementaire c'est un mtier, avec des missions et des taches prcises.




> Et ce qu'a fait Fillon est clairement la norme.


Absolument pas. Le fait d'employer des membres de sa famille c'est 1 parlementaire sur 6 qui fait de mme, on peut pas parler de norme.




> Ce dtournement systmique est ce qu'il y a de plus choquant


Ce qui est choquant c'est de voir les efforts pathtiques des soutiens de Fillon et des lecteurs de droite pour dfendre l'indfendable.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le fait d'employer des membres de sa famille c'est 1 parlementaire sur 6 qui fait de mme, on peut pas parler de norme.


Faire travailler sa famille peut tre pas, par contre voler de l'argent fait parti de la norme chez les rpublicains.




> Ce qui est choquant c'est de voir les efforts pathtiques des soutiens de Fillon et des lecteurs de droite pour dfendre l'indfendable.


Voler 1 000 000 qu'est-ce que c'est pour un rpublicain ?
C'est que la partie merge de liceberg...

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Juste pour rappel, mme si a pue, il n'est toujours pas condamn... Donc pour le moment, l'indfendable comme tu dis est dfendable vu qu'on est dans une prsomption d'innocence en France. Si on veut discuter srieusement, il faut quand mme ne pas raisonner qu'avec des ressentiments et de l'insulte... Donc, pour le moment, qu'on l'aime ou pas, il est prsum innocent et les gens qui le soutiennent ont le droit de penser qu'il l'est sans se faire lyncher.

De toute faon, on n'aurait dj pas ces soucis si on vinait systmatiquement tous les politiciens qui ont un casier... Tant qu'on sera dans cette espce de cooptation litiste et que les gens continueront  jouer le jeu, on aura ce genre de conneries. Pourquoi les politiciens se priveraient puisque les gens les remettent en place malgr leurs magouilles ?

----------


## fredoche

> Ouais  l'poque beaucoup de lois taient en place pour aider les faibles.
> La plupart des franais taient royaliste pendant et aprs la rvolution.
> Mais a on l'apprend pas en cours d'histoire au collge...


Le problme c'est que toi non plus tu n'as rien appris aux cours d'histoire.
Jte un oeil l dessus : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cahier_de_dol%C3%A9ances
ensuite je sais pas o tu habites mais en gnral beaucoup de communes ont gard ces cahiers dans leurs archives et on en retrouve trace  peu prs partout. Suis sinon les liens de wikipdia et ouvres en au hasard et tu vas comprendre tout de suite, ds les premires lignes

Ensuite lis ces cahiers, c'est pas de l'histoire caviarde, c'est ce que les gens exprimaient  l'poque: le ras le bol d'une vie de servitude et d'ingalits aux services des seigneurs et du clerg.
Les faibles ils crevaient et crevaient encore bien aprs cette rvolution 
Tu verras comment ils les voyaient leurs seigneurs (_saigneurs_ pour faire dans la psychanalyse lacanienne) et la bont de lme humaine envers son prochain plus faible

Tu sais les diffrents rgimes rvolutionnaires n'ont eu aucun mal  lever des armes pour dfendre le territoire et mater les contres-rvolutions de l'ouest (bretagne, vende) : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arm%C3...fran%C3%A7aise
Alors la plupart des franais Royalistes... apporte de vrais arguments  cette affirmation...

----------


## zecreator

> *Sondage : Fillon serait limin ds le premier tour de la prsidentielle*


Ha ha ha ha , non mais sans dconner. J'ose esprer que la France attende un peu plus de justice que a, sinon on aura vraiment mriter la Politique que l'on a depuis 40 ans !

TODO : "Penser  me barrer d'ici avant que a finisse par puer mchamment."

----------


## TallyHo

Je crois que a va tre la merde o que tu ailles... Ca part en vrille partout... Tu veux aller o ? Aux USA ? Bientt il faudra faire le mur pour en sortir  ::D: 

Pour revenir  Fillon, un rsum pour s'y retrouver :




> Les cinq affaires Fillon pour ceux qui nont rien suivi
> 
> Depuis les rvlations du  Canard enchan , les accusations se multiplient  lencontre du candidat des Rpublicains  la prsidentielle, plus fragilis que jamais.
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs/...9_4355770.html


En tout cas, si il est mis en examen et que je suis LR, je me dirais qu'il nous la bien mis dans le Fillon... Ou elle tait facile  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mingolito

Bah Fillon  demand un lanc de boules puantes j'espre qu'il est pas du, il viens de se faire lapider en place publique  ::ptdr:: 
Comme c'est parti il va finir maire de trou les bouses.

Pendant ce temps et que le PenelopeGate fait la une le reste tous le monde s'en fou a passe inaperu :

 ::fleche::  Union europenne: Marine Le Pen doit rembourser 296 497,87 euros avant minuit
 ::fleche::  En 18 mois, Emmanuel Macron a gagn 2,4 millions d'euros chez Rothschild - Elle est belle ma gauche caviar elle est belle !

----------


## Mingolito

*Il reste encore un espoir pour Fillon*

<<Selon une autre tude ce soir ralise par l'IFOP pour iTl, Paris Match et Sud Radio, Franois Fillon ne serait pas limin du premier tour de la prsidentielle!
On apprend que Marine le Pen arriverait en tte avec 24% des suffrages, suivie de Franois Fillon  21%. 
Juste derrire, Emmanuel Macron rcolterait 20% des votes, et Benoit Hamon 18%>>

----------


## TallyHo

D'un autre ct, les sondages en ce moment...  ::P: 

Non mais il devrait se retirer en trouvant un "compromis" avec la justice. Je ne l'accuse pas avant le verdict mais son comportement en face de cette affaire a t nul, maladroit, pas digne d'un possible chef d'tat.

----------


## Mingolito

*"Beaucoup de Franais ont l'impression de travailler pour ceux qui ne travaillent pas"
Franois Fillon* 

Source : https://twitter.com/FrancoisFillon/s...68039552708609



C'est lui qui  crit a, c'est pas Mlanchon ? j'y comprends plus rien moi  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> Non mais il devrait se retirer en trouvant un "compromis" avec la justice. Je ne l'accuse pas avant le verdict mais son comportement en face de cette affaire a t nul, maladroit, pas digne d'un possible chef d'tat.


Le vrai problme de cette affaire, c'est que l'actrice principale donne la rponse dans plusieurs interviews, on en avait dj plus ou moins parl de son interview dans les mdias anglais en 2007 mais a donne a :

*Je nai jamais t son assistante* , dclarait Penelope Fillon en 2007
En savoir plus sur http://www.lemonde.fr/affaire-penelo...hbQT9Aog1Ey.99

Les franais en ce moment, ils ne croient plus :
- la politique
- les mdias
- la justice (surtout envers les puissants)

On est plusieurs ici  accuser peut-tre trop vite Fillon car effectivement, il y a la prsomption innocence. D'ailleurs, personnellement, je suis souvent  dire "attendons, attendons". Par exemple, le cas Macron, les preuves sont trs lgres, on va dire soutenu par les mdias mais c'est mme pas a, on attend les preuves...

Ici, si tu ne crois plus dans les 3 choses que je viens de dire au-dessus, pourquoi cette affaire fait autant parler ? C'est les interviews de sa femme ! C'est pas des propos rapports, des piges de journalistes, des hypothses, etc... Non ce sont des citations de la personne.... Srieusement, vous vous imaginez sortir ces phrases en interview en tant assistante parlementaire ???

Perso, les phrases de Madame me suffisent pour me faire mon opinion, si il s'en sort, et bah l... (je vote pour lui car il est vraiment trop fort !  ::aie:: )

----------


## zecreator

> Le vrai problme de cette affaire, c'est que l'actrice principale donne la rponse dans plusieurs interviews, on en avait dj plus ou moins parl de son interview dans les mdias anglais en 2007 mais a donne a :
> 
> *Je nai jamais t son assistante* , dclarait Penelope Fillon en 2007
> En savoir plus sur http://www.lemonde.fr/affaire-penelo...hbQT9Aog1Ey.99
> 
> Les franais en ce moment, ils ne croient plus :
> - la politique
> - les mdias
> - la justice (surtout envers les puissants)
> ...


Sur le fond, je suis entirement d'accord avec toi. Difficile de garder la Foi en notre systme aujourd'hui, tant il est compliquer de savoir qui contrle quoi. Les mdias sont "culs et chemises" avec les politiques (ils finissent mme par baiser ensembles), et les politiques sont aux mains du MEDEF qui menace rgulirement de dlocaliser si les grosses entreprises n'ont pas quelques privilges fiscaux.

En France, on manque de "couilles",  tous les niveaux. Que ce soit au niveau politique, qu'au niveau du peuple. En fait, c'est un peu "chacun sa gueule".
Et pendant que l'on se bat entre-nous, les pays autour se frottent les mains et se foutent de nous.

Bref, il est tant de se rveiller la France.

----------


## Ryu2000

> pendant que l'on se bat entre-nous, les pays autour se frottent les mains et se foutent de nous.


La plupart des pays autour de nous font parti de l'UE, donc ils ne se frottent pas tellement les mains...
Ils en chient autant que nous.

Bon l'Allemagne arrive  profiter de l'UE.
C'est dj pas mal 1 pays sur 28.

----------


## TallyHo

> Les franais en ce moment, ils ne croient plus :
> - la politique
> - les mdias
> - la justice (surtout envers les puissants)


Pourquoi ? Parce qu'on a des mdias merdiques qui poussent les gens  l'abrutissement avec des missions dbilisantes et des JT motionnels qui ne jugent plus une info sur son importance mais sur sa capacit  faire chialer dans les chaumires...

La Justice est un bon exemple d'ailleurs. Elle est de plus en plus mis sous tutelle. Quel mdia s'en est franchement inquit autant que le bourrage de crne qu'on nous a fait avec le scooter de Hollande ?

Encore un exemple, le service pnitentiaire est officiellement devenu un service de renseignement. Donc un service de la justice, qui est normalement garante de nos liberts individuelles, va servir  espionner les prisonniers et sous l'indiffrence gnrale, peut-tre quelques mdias en ont parl une fois mais pas plus que a alors que c'est une vritable atteinte  la "dmocratie" avec un mlange des genres et des pouvoirs. Ce n'est pas beau a ?

Il faut quand mme bien se rendre compte du truc l et de la drive scuritaire dans une institution dont ce n'est absolument pas la mission et dont a ne devrait jamais tre la mission... Ici le problme n'est pas la surveillance mais  qui on confie la mission, c'est une importance capitale si on veut respecter l'indpendance des pouvoirs. Mais a n'meut personne car on est toujours dans le discours de la balance libert-scurit...

Si les mdias faisaient leur job, ils auraient demand  un politicien : "Surveiller les prisonniers pour viter ceci ou cela, d'accord... Mais pourquoi ne pas avoir dtach un service du renseignement au lieu d'investir la justice de cette mission qui n'est pas son rle ?".

----------


## BenoitM

> qui poussent les gens  l'abrutissement avec des missions dbilisantes


les gens ne sont pas obliger de regarder des missions dbilisantes

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des news trange :
"PenelopeGate" : vers un retour de Sarkozy ?
Les bookmakers rintgrent Alain Jupp et Nicolas Sarkozy dans la course  la prsidentielle
Jupp a dit qu'il ne reviendra pas.

----------


## Invit

> les gens ne sont pas obliger de regarder des missions dbilisantes


C'est surtout que les gens font bien ce qu'ils veulent... On ne va pas, en plus, imposer des loisirs "intelligents" aux gens...

----------


## TallyHo

> les gens ne sont pas obliger de regarder des missions dbilisantes


C'est tout ce que tu retiens du message ? Il me semble pourtant qu'il y a une info beaucoup plus importante que ce dtail... Le fil rouge tait plutt de constater que les mdias se foutent compltement de l'importance des infos... Misre...  ::roll::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ha ha ha ha , non mais sans dconner. J'ose esprer que la France attende un peu plus de justice que a, sinon on aura vraiment mriter la Politique que l'on a depuis 40 ans !
> 
> TODO : "Penser  me barrer d'ici avant que a finisse par puer mchamment."


C'est un sondage Macron, cela ne vaut mme pas l'encre numrique avec laquelle c'est crit.
C'est comme cela qu'on gre les tables de nos jours

----------


## Ryu2000

Nous accordons trop d'importance aux lections prsidentielles.
Au final a ne changera pas grand chose et 5 ans dans l'histoire de France qu'est-ce que c'est ? (a date du baptme de Clovis en gros, une des plus vieilles nation au monde)
Sauf si la France disparat bientt  cause de plusieurs mauvais gouvernements successif, auquel cas effectivement les lections taient  prendre au srieux.
Mais sinon, ya pas de quoi s'en faire.

Est-ce qu'aujourd'hui dans le monde il y a des exemples de pays qui s'en sortent correctement ?
Bon dj on peut rayer les pays de l'UE, y'en a pas un qui va bien.
Mais en rgle gnral, quasiment tous les pays vont mal aujourd'hui.
Il y a une crise mondiale, il y a une crise union europenne.

Peu importe qui va tre lu, au final on sait que dans son bilan il y aura :
- augmentation de la dette
- augmentation du chmage
- diminution du pouvoir d'achat

Que ce soit Macron, Fillon, Jupp ou n'importe qui, ce sera aussi bien de la merde.
Il n'y a pas une personne miracle qui va sauver le pays.
 la limite on peut choisir celui qui dtruira le pays moins vite (donc oubliez Marcon et les rpublicains).
Moi je n'ai vu personne qui a un projet pour que les franais retrouvent du travail, pour que l'industrie fasse un retour.

Avec le recul historique on a dit que de 1945  1975 (en gros) c'tait les 30 glorieuses, parce qu'aprs la guerre il a fallut reconstruire.
Il parait que chaque anne le pouvoir d'achat des franais augmentait.
a devait tre une poque cool.
Dans les annes 70 il a commenc  apparatre des lois qui rendait l'argent virtuel (plus bas sur du concret (or)), c'tait le dbut des problmes.

Je ne sais pas comment seront divis les priodes historiques.
Mais de 2008  la 3ime guerre mondiale ce sera une priode dprimante.

Edit :
Le Canard Enchan a trouv une solution pour augmenter ses ventes sans avoir  subir d'attaque terroriste (contrairement  Charlie Hebdo) :



> Les rvlations sur la femme du candidat LR  la prsidentielle ont permis  lhebdomadaire satirique de raliser des ventes qui figurent parmi les plus importantes depuis ses cent ans dexistence.
> Dop par  le Penelopegate ,  Le Canard enchan  redore son blason


Ce serait chouette de voir d'autres rvlations de leur part.
L vraisemblablement ils ont t aid soit par des socialistes soit par des rpublicains.

----------


## Mingolito

*Voila ce qui se passe quand on dsactive son addblock sur un site d'info*


C'est quand mme devenu performant la pub contextuelle !


Et sinon  par a quoi de neuf docteur : 
 ::fleche::  *Sondage: 69% des Franais pour le retrait de Fillon*
 ::fleche::  Affaire Fillon: l'enqute sur de prsums emplois fictifs tendue  deux enfants du couple
 ::fleche::  INFO "ENVOYE SPECIAL". A propos de son mari : "Je n'ai jamais t son assistante, ou quoi que ce soit de ce genre-l", affirmait Penelope Fillon en mai 2007
 ::fleche::  Le micro-parti de Franois Fillon siphonne les dons de la campagne
 ::fleche::  Les dputs ont adopt une loi empchant de se prsenter en cas de condamnation 
 ::fleche::  Lgislatives : dsavou, Patrick Balkany fait dcrocher les affiches de Franois Fillon

----------


## Mingolito

Interview choc de Pnlope Fillon : "Je n'ai jamais t l'assistante de mon mari"
Regarder  3.08




*Franois Fillon a vers au dossier de l'enqute les clichs de Penelope Fillon  l'Assemble*

----------


## Ryu2000

Affaire Fillon : Il est indfendable... Il faut que Jupp revienne !
Si j'ai bien compris, un journaliste est all dans un ou plusieurs bar en Ardennes pour demander  des personnes ges (ou pas) au pif leur avis sur Fillon.
C'est un peu marrant.

Certains disent bien n'importe quoi :



> Jacqueline, 69 ans (...)  Jai vot Fillon  la primaire, et je vais continuer  voter pour lui.  Pour cette retraite, pas de doute :  Toute cette histoire, cest un complot, comme laffaire de DSK. Fillon tait trop bien et ils vont nous mettre un type bancal  la place , sagace-t-elle.





> Odette, 65 ans (...)  Mais l, ce nest plus possible, il faut quil sen aille. Il est indfendable, quand on pense  ce que percevait sa femme alors quun assistant parlementaire touche en moyenne 2 200  net. Et faire a quand on va  la messe le dimanche et quon en appelle au gnral de Gaulle





> Sverine (...) 43 ans (...)  Je suis  droite, mais faut pas exagrer, je nenvisageais pas de voter Fillon, son projet est trop radical, glisse-t-elle. Au moins avec Sarkozy, on savait quil y avait des magouilles, mais l, Fillon, cest carrment de lenrichissement personnel. De la part dun bon catholique, cela ma tout de mme tonne





> Claude, un retrait de 66 ans  De toute manire, ils sont tous pareils. Fillon, il est comme tous les autres  (...)  Moi, de toute manire, je sais trs bien pour qui je vais voter  la prsidentielle.





> Rachid, un patron de bar de 56 ans, en est persuad :  La route est ouverte pour Marine. Autour de moi, ils votent tous pour elle. Il faut dire que les gens sont pauvres par ici


Comme dit le proverbe "le micro trottoir c'est le niveau zro du journalisme", mais l au moins c'est un peu drle.
Elle est marrante Jacqueline ! Parler de complot pour DSK et Fillon...
DSk n'avait qu'a pas violer cette femme de mnage.
Fillon n'avait qu'a pas voler cet argent.

a m'tonnerait qu'on les ait forc...

Severine est pro Sarkozy et elle critique Fillon parce qu'il cherche son enrichissement personnel ^^

----------


## Invit

> Affaire Fillon : Il est indfendable... Il faut que Jupp revienne !


J'ai pas compris. Ils cherchent un mec propre  ? Et ils vont vers Jupp ? :8O:

----------


## Invit

> Comme dit le proverbe "le micro trottoir c'est le niveau zro du journalisme", mais l au moins c'est un peu drle.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce proverbe ! Je ne le connaissais pas... Effectivement, donner la parole au "peuple", faudrait pas trop pousser...

Le vrai problme du micro-trottoir, c'est pas d'aller interroger 5 personnes au pif et le montrer  la TV. C'est d'interroger 50 personnes et d'en slectionner 3 ... Slectionn sous quels critres ? Servir quels propos ? etc... etc...  ::?: 




> J'ai pas compris. Ils cherchent un mec propre  ? Et ils vont vers Jupp ?


On te dit qu'il a pay sa dette !  ::aie:: 
J'aimerais t'y voir, devoir partir au Qubec !  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

Vu qu'il est relativement admis qu'il a pris pour Chirac, il est  peu prs propre, et a une bonne image de mec loyal (en plus d'tre bosseur).
Bon, a veut aussi dire oublier que si il a pris pour Chirac c'est parce qu'il aurait menti ou refus de collaborer avec la justice, mais a j'ai bien l'impression que c'est assez secondaire en France.

Mais oui, j'ai vu pas mal de messages copis/colls de mes contacts soutenant anciennement Jupp, je ne sais pas si c'est Jupp qui a lanc a mais en tout cas le rseau de ces anciens soutiens pour la primaire est actif et organis.

Edit : en fait certains sont carrment en train de le lcher et disent qu'ils ne le soutiendront plus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils cherchent un mec propre  ? Et ils vont vers Jupp ?


Ils ont le sens de l'humour c'est chouette  ::lol:: 




> Le vrai problme du micro-trottoir, c'est pas d'aller interroger 5 personnes au pif et le montrer  la TV. C'est d'interroger 50 personnes et d'en slectionner 3


Le mdia qui fait a veut diffuser son idologie.
L le message a a l'air d'tre quelque chose du genre : "c'est toujours mieux de voter pour un rpublicains que pour un nationaliste".

Des fois les journalistes doivent influencer les interviews.

----------


## Mingolito



----------


## ddoumeche

> J'ai pas compris. Ils cherchent un mec propre  ? Et ils vont vers Jupp ?


C'est de l'hystrie. Il y a un petit grain et une partie de l'quipage veut quitter le navire. Ces gens n'ont jamais gouverns ou quoi ?

Le tmoignage de cette femme comparant Sarkozy et Fillon, et parlant d'enrichissement personnel dans le cas du second tait fort savoureux. J'imagine que Nicolas ne s'est jamais enrichit personnellement.

----------


## Invit

> C'est de l'hystrie. Il y a un *petit grain* et une partie de l'quipage veut quitter le navire. Ces gens n'ont jamais gouverns ou quoi ?
> 
> Le tmoignage de cette femme comparant Sarkozy et Fillon, et parlant d'enrichissement personnel dans le cas du second tait fort savoureux. J'imagine que Nicolas ne s'est jamais enrichit personnellement.


 :8O:   :8O:   :8O:  C'est vrai qu'il faudrait laisser passer les petits grains  1M d' merde !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est vrai qu'il faudrait laisser passer les petits grains  1M d' merde !


Pour une personne normal 1 000 000 000 reprsente une somme gigantesque.
Mais pour quelqu'un avec le CV de Fillon qu'est-ce que c'est ? :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fran%C...s_et_fonctions
Il a t : dput, prsident de l'UMP, ministre de l'cologie, premier ministre, ministre de l'ducation, etc...
Imaginez les mauvaises frquentations que vous devez avoir en tant chef de l'UMP ou premier ministre, c'est pas jolie jolie...

Il est probable que les autres candidats  la primaire de droite aient des cadavres similaires dans leur placards.
Je ne vise pas spcialement le parti rpublicains, tous les autres partis qui ont souvent le pouvoir sont pareil.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est vrai qu'il faudrait laisser passer les petits grains  1M d' merde !


Dis-toi que par rapport  l'tendue relle de la corruption et des dtournements de fonds publics, c'est rellement un petit grain. Pour de vrai.

----------


## Zirak

> Dis-toi que par rapport  l'tendue relle de la corruption et des dtournements de fonds publics, c'est rellement un petit grain. Pour de vrai.


Certes, mais est-ce une raison pour encore une fois ne rien faire / ne pas s'indigner ?

Enfin de toutes faons, petit grain ou pas, comme on l'a dj tous plus ou moins rpt ces derniers jours, en dehors d'un ventuel dsistement de sa candidature, pas sr qu'il y ait la moindre consquence juridique, donc bon, a ne change pas grand chose...

----------


## Grogro

> Certes, mais est-ce une raison pour encore une fois ne rien faire / ne pas s'indigner ?


Que non mon cher ! Une opportunit de crucifier un jacassant, a ne se refuse pas, mme pour tout l'or du monde !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Certes, mais est-ce une raison pour encore une fois ne rien faire / ne pas s'indigner ?


L les mdias rgissent de faon excessive.
On dirait un peu qu'une quipe voulait faire du mal  la campagne lectoral de Fillon.

Les gens ont raison d'tre indign.
Mais il ne faut pas qu'ils croient que ce pour quoi il a t prit (ou balanc) est le pire qu'un politicien puisse faire ni que c'est le pire que Fillon a fait.
Si on pouvait connaitre la liste exhaustive de tous les actes illgaux commis par chaque politicien, ce serait intressant...

Les lecteurs de droite soutiennent toujours la candidature de Fillon.
Ils doivent avoir compris que les autres ne sont pas plus clean.

----------


## TallyHo

> Certes, mais est-ce une raison pour encore une fois ne rien faire / ne pas s'indigner ?


A en croire certaines rponses sur ce genre de sujets, la rponse est oui... Et je dirais que c'est plutt de la rsignation, pas spcialement ne rien faire...

----------


## zecreator

> Certes, mais est-ce une raison pour encore une fois ne rien faire / ne pas s'indigner ?


Une perte de temps. Si tu n'as que a  faire... Quand tu coupes une tte, 3 autres repoussent. Ce n'est pas un problme d'individu, c'est un problme d'environnement. Ces mecs voluent dans un univers o seuls comptent le pouvoir et l'argent. Ils en n'ont rien  foutre de leur pays et des gens qui vivent dedans. Ils veulent profiter du systme. Leur gueule d'abord.

Si on veut changer les choses, commenons par modifier la manire dont ils sont forms dans les Grandes Ecoles. Comme ils sont forms par des mecs qui sont pourris  la base, a ne peut pas aller...

Pis, tu peux rien faire contre la connerie des gens. Tu prends Balkany. Malgr ses condamnations, son affaire de fraude fiscale, ben  Levallois ils sont toujours rlus. Et quand tu en parles aux habitants, ce qui m'arrive souvent parce que je bosses sur place, ils n'imaginent pas la mairie sans les Balkany. Faut pas toujours mettre tout sur le dos des politiques. Y a aussi des cons pour voter pour eux.

----------


## TallyHo

> Une perte de temps. Si tu n'as que a  faire...


Plus tu courberas l'chine et plus ils te monteront sur le dos... La rsignation n'est pas une bonne option  mon avis.




> Tu prends Balkany. Malgr ses condamnations, son affaire de fraude fiscale, ben  Levallois ils sont toujours rlus. Et quand tu en parles aux habitants, ce qui m'arrive souvent parce que je bosses sur place, ils n'imaginent pas la mairie sans les Balkany. Faut pas toujours mettre tout sur le dos des politiques. Y a aussi des cons pour voter pour eux.


Est ce que les gens sont assez cons pour voter toujours les mmes ou est ce qu'ils votent toujours les mmes par dfaut car il n'y a pas de diversit de l'offre politique ? Je ne connais pas Levallois mais imagine qu'il y ait un baltringue pire que Balkany en face de lui... Les gens font quoi ? Ils votent contre le pire des candidats et non pas pour un candidat.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pis, tu peux rien faire contre la connerie des gens. Tu prends Balkany. Malgr ses condamnations, son affaire de fraude fiscale, ben  Levallois ils sont toujours rlus. Et quand tu en parles aux habitants, ce qui m'arrive souvent parce que je bosses sur place, ils n'imaginent pas la mairie sans les Balkany. Faut pas toujours mettre tout sur le dos des politiques. Y a aussi des cons pour voter pour eux.


Et alors, c'est lgal. Tant que tu ne rendras pas certaines pratiques illgales avec interdiction d'exercer  vie, comme pour la magistrature, rien n'empchera les Balkanys de se reprsenter.

----------


## Mingolito

::ptdr::

----------


## zecreator

> Et alors, c'est lgal. Tant que tu ne rendras pas certaines pratiques illgales avec interdiction d'exercer  vie, comme pour la magistrature, rien n'empchera les Balkanys de se reprsenter.


Non, mais tu peux t'tonner que les gens en redemandent... faut t'y pas tre cons !

----------


## TallyHo

> Non, mais tu peux t'tonner que les gens en redemandent... faut t'y pas tre cons !


Le souci n'est pas la connerie des gens, c'est le verrouillage du pouvoir et les gens votent par dfaut j'ai envie de dire. Si il y avait un meilleur accs populaire  la politique, tu aurais plus de choix et le problme ne se poserait pas.

----------


## Marco46

> Et alors, c'est lgal. Tant que tu ne rendras pas certaines pratiques illgales avec interdiction d'exercer  vie, comme pour la magistrature, rien n'empchera les Balkanys de se reprsenter.


Une loi  ce sujet a t vote il y a 4 jours par l'AN (obligation de casier judiciaire vierge pour les candidats  une lection locale, prsidentielle, lgislative ou snatoriale). Il reste la navette parlementaire classique  terminer,  voir comment a se passe mais vu le contexte actuel il y a de grandes chances que a passe. Donc fini les lus sans casier vierge. 

Comme quoi ces scandales ont du bon. Petit  petit a avance doucement.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Marco46
> Comme quoi ces scandales ont du bon. Petit  petit a avance doucement.


La dnonciation  des pratiques douteuses et malhonntes par des medias indpendants soucieux de l'interet public et qui  relaient la Vox Populi  ,sont un antidote de cheval et font petitement mais efficacement les plus grandes reformes qu'on croit impossibles !!!

----------


## TallyHo

Voter la loi, c'est bien. L'adopter, c'est mieux et ce n'est pas demain apparemment. Et ensuite il faut l'appliquer et l mystre complet, a dpendra de qui est lu... Et si c'est Fillon, j'ai comme l'impression qu'il y a de bonnes chances pour que ce soit enterr  ::D: 

En plus ils disent casier vierge dans les infos mais ce n'est pas vraiment le cas  priori :




> Concrtement, pour se porter candidat, il sera exig que le bulletin n2 (le fameux B2) du casier judiciaire ne fasse mention d'aucun crime ni des dlits suivants: pour manque de probit, pour corruption et trafic d'influence, pour recel et blanchiment, pour fraude lectorale, pour infraction fiscale mais aussi s'ils relvent d'une condamnation pour agression ou harclement sexuels. 
> 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/l...17-6644646.php

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non, mais tu peux t'tonner que les gens en redemandent... faut t'y pas tre cons !


Tu es vraiment un gros naf, c'est comme de demander aux syndicalistes de ne pas taper dans la caisse parce que c'est immoral.

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  *Exclusif Fillon  dbranch  lundi ou mardi* 

Plausible ou article de merde sur un journal de merde ?


Pas sur que a amliore le score des ripoublicains de virer Fillon pour proposer  la place qui ?  Franois Baroin ? Laurent Wauquiez ? Xavier Bertrand ? Grard Larcher ? Sarkozy ?  ::ptdr:: 

Peut tre que Jupp bien qu'il soit tellement snile qu'il se bave dessus pendant les dbats aurait une meilleure chance mais il parais qu'il veux pas y aller sois disant...

Au moins Jupp pourrais avoir tous les votes des partisans du "On change rien et on attend que le navire touche le fonds tranquillement".

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai cout quelqu'un dfendre Franois Fillon.
Il doit tre pay 10 000/mois et il bnfice d'une enveloppe de 5000/mois pour payer ses collaborateurs (mais il ne peut pas garder cet argent si il ne paie pas de collaborateur).
Du coup il a "embauch' sa femme pour rcuprer ces 5000/mois.
Apparemment c'est une pratique courante.
Il ne doit pas tre le seul  le faire, mme parmi ceux qui l'attaque certains doivent avoir fait pire...

Il parait qu' la base les personnes dans cette position gardait l'enveloppe automatiquement quand ils n'avaient pas de collaborateurs  rmunrer, mais la loi a chang.

Le candidat rpublicains soutenu par le systme c'tait Jupp  la base.
Il n'tait pas prvu que Fillon gagne les primaires.

----------


## Zirak

> Le souci n'est pas la connerie des gens, c'est le verrouillage du pouvoir et les gens votent par dfaut j'ai envie de dire. Si il y avait un meilleur accs populaire  la politique, tu aurais plus de choix et le problme ne se poserait pas.


Nan mais il parle de Levallois, pas de la prsidentielle, il n'y a pas besoin de 500 signatures pour se prsenter comme candidat  la mairie...

Si les gens continuent de voter Balkany, tu ne vas pas me dire qu'il n'y a pas d'autres choix, il y a toujours entre 3 et 5 listes qui se prsentent, et bon, le vote par dfaut pour "viter pire", vu la liste d'affaires dans lesquelles ils trempent, faudrait quand mme que les autres candidats soient de sacrs champions... ^^

----------


## ManusDei

Faut admettre que les Balkany savent s'occuper de leur administrs. Levallois est une ville pleine d'quipements divers et varis, la ville co-finance de trs beaux voyages scolaires, les retraits recoivent un cadeau du maire chaque anne (ou 2 ?).
Oui, c'est un voleur et un escroc, mais il fait bon vivre dans la ville de ce pourri...

----------


## zecreator

> Le souci n'est pas la connerie des gens, c'est le verrouillage du pouvoir et les gens votent par dfaut j'ai envie de dire. Si il y avait un meilleur accs populaire  la politique, tu aurais plus de choix et le problme ne se poserait pas.


C'est un argument  2 balles pour se ddouaner : "On avait pas le choix, on a prit le moins pire.". Bien sr que le choix on l'a. Il faut juste arrter de se focaliser sur les GROS partis, et commencer  faire voluer les plus petits. On parle dj du second tour des prsidentielles, comme-ci tout tait dj verrouill. H Ho. Y a un premier tour avant. C'est l que se dcide les candidats du second tour.

C'est un peu facile de se dire que tout est prvu  l'avance, on a pas le choix, de toute faon on l'aura dans le c...

Vu comme a, c'est sr.

----------


## Orgoff

> Faut admettre que les Balkany savent s'occuper de leur administrs. Levallois est une ville pleine d'quipements divers et varis, la ville co-finance de trs beaux voyages scolaires, les retraits recoivent un cadeau du maire chaque anne (ou 2 ?).
> Oui, c'est un voleur et un escroc, mais il fait bon vivre dans la ville de ce pourri...


Oui enfin c'est la ville la plus endette de France, un moment donn ses habitants devront rembourser et ca fera mal au portefeuille. On peut trs bien vivre  crdit, jusqu' ce la banque dise non  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> Oui enfin c'est la ville la plus endette de France, un moment donn ses habitants devront rembourser et ca fera mal au portefeuille. On peut trs bien vivre  crdit, jusqu' ce la banque dise non


Pas sr, il y a pas mal de siges d'entreprises  Levallois, donc la dette pourrait tre paye via des impts sur ces entreprises.
Je parle au conditionnel, c'est les retours que j'ai de gens de Levallois-Perret.

----------


## ddoumeche

Pendant ce temps l, Plenel jamais en retard produit comme preuve deux faux chques d'un montant ridicule pour dnoncer le "systme Fillon" :




Enfin ce n'est pas la premire fois qu'il produit des faux, cela semble mme devenir la norme chez Plenel.

Dcidement, tous le Paris germano-pratin se soutient par la nouille.

----------


## ManusDei

> Enfin ce n'est pas la premire fois qu'il produit des faux, cela semble mme devenir la norme chez Plenel.


Quand est-ce qu'il a dj produit des faux ? Dans l'affaire du financement lybien, les documents ont t authentifis, pour Cahuzac ils avaient raison, donc  quoi tu fais rfrence ?

----------


## Zirak

> Quand est-ce qu'il a dj produit des faux ? Dans l'affaire du financement lybien, les documents ont t authentifis, pour Cahuzac ils avaient raison, donc  quoi tu fais rfrence ?


Il devrait te ressortir l'histoire sur la lettre de Friedman / Mandela / Isral...,  part a, je ne vois pas trop non plus.

----------


## ddoumeche

Cela remonte mme plus loin que je ne pensais:

http://www.acrimed.org/Panama-le-lou...-d-Edwy-Plenel

Nous avons aussi la fausse lettre de Mandela  Thomas Friedman o on accuse le Mossad de faire sauter les synagoques en Irak (sic)
La rcriture des dclarations de Claire Thibout, la comptable de Bettencourt
Le faux tmoin dans l'affaire Baudis

La fameuse lettre de Khadafi n'a pas t invalid par la justice, mais on attend toujours de voir des preuves concrtes. Quand  Cahuzac, mdiapart n'a mme pas fait d'enqute, le MINDEF s'en est charg.

Je n'ai pas dit Mdiapart /  Plenel ne publiait que des faux, mais l nous y avons droit

----------


## TallyHo

> Si les gens continuent de voter Balkany, tu ne vas pas me dire qu'il n'y a pas d'autres choix, il y a toujours entre 3 et 5 listes qui se prsentent, et bon, le vote par dfaut pour "viter pire", vu la liste d'affaires dans lesquelles ils trempent, faudrait quand mme que les autres candidats soient de sacrs champions... ^^





> C'est un argument  2 balles pour se ddouaner : "On avait pas le choix, on a prit le moins pire.". Bien sr que le choix on l'a. Il faut juste arrter de se focaliser sur les GROS partis, et commencer  faire voluer les plus petits.


Mieux que la thorie, je vous invite  crer un parti et  vous prsenter contre un professionnel de la politique, on en rediscute aprs.

Il n'y a pas que la probit du candidat qui compte, il y a tout ce qu'il y a autour, ses rseaux d'influence, la machine de com', voire des comportements mafieux pour te dissuader de continuer du type bagnole brle ou exclusion de ton enfant du lyce ou du club au moindre motif... Ce n'est pas de la science-fiction, c'est du vcu.

Donc je veux bien qu'on m'explique tout ce qu'on veut, moi et mes proches sommes des cons, on a t trs mauvais, ok j'admets tout ce que vous voulez... Mais montrez moi comment vous faites alors...

----------


## zecreator

> Dcidement, tous le Paris germano-pratin se soutient par la nouille.


Rooo le sale clich de merde sur les Parisiens...  Tu oublies les ploucs incultes gens de province qui ne jurent que par le parti KGB Trotskiste communiste, ou les illettrs alcoolos fachistes baiseurs de vaches  gens du FN-Land Nord-pas-de Calais.

----------


## zecreator

> Il n'y a pas que la probit du candidat qui compte, il y a tout ce qu'il y a autour, ses rseaux d'influence, la machine de com', voire des comportements mafieux pour te dissuader de continuer du type bagnole brle ou exclusion de ton enfant du lyce ou du club au moindre motif... Ce n'est pas de la science-fiction, c'est du vcu.


Une candidature  la Prsidence, c'est comme pour tout : il faut savoir se vendre et convaincre. Il faut inonder les rseaux sociaux, diffuser au maximum ton programme, aller voir les gens. C'est sr que si vous n'tes que 4 copains autour d'une table, a va pas aller loin. Faut aussi fdrer d'autres partis, afin d'tre plus costauds face aux rouleaux compresseurs que sont les grands partis (LR, PS, FN...).

Sinon, y a plus simple : faut militer pour un(e) candidat(e). Donner gratuitement de son temps pour diffuser et parler de son programme.

Bref, si l'avenir de la France vous importe un peu, faites ce qu'il faut pour vous investir. Si le discours de fond c'est : "Qu'est-ce que a va me rapporter  moi d'aller voter ?", c'est sr que l, les choses ne changeront pas d'un pouce.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Rooo le sale clich de merde sur les Parisiens...  Tu oublies les ploucs incultes gens de province qui ne jurent que par le parti KGB Trotskiste communiste, ou les illettrs alcoolos fachistes baiseurs de vaches  gens du FN-Land Nord-pas-de Calais.


Une rponse sans intrt et  cot du sujet

----------


## Zirak

> Mieux que la thorie, je vous invite  crer un parti et  vous prsenter contre un professionnel de la politique, on en rediscute aprs.


Mais personne n'a dit que c'tait simple, et c'est le jeu ma pov' Lucette...

C'est sr que si tu es un petit inconnu sorti de nul part, qui te prsente contre Balkany, tu vas en chier, mais c'est "normal", la confiance des gens, a se gagne, et comme on dit : on sait ce que l'on perd, pas ce que l'on gagne".

Beaucoup de gens prfrent continuer  voter Balkany ou UMPS malgr tout ce que reprsente ces gens / partis, pour la simple et bonne raison, que malgr tous leurs dfauts, les gens savent  quoi s'attendre, mais ont "peur" du "pire" que pourrait amener un nouveau candidat / parti.

Alors oui, c'est trs con, car du coup, ils passent aussi  ct de "bonnes personnes", mais encore et toujours, les gens font partis du "problme".

Donc oui, si tu es un inconnu qui te prsente face  un pro de la politique qui est dj en place depuis X annes, a va tre super dur de gagner, a demande un investissement de tous les jours dans la rue,  frquenter les gens, les milieux associatifs, t'investir dans le fonctionnement de ta ville, etc etc. On est bien d'accord que tu ne seras pas lu ds la 1re anne, que tu sois plus clean que l'autre ou non. 

Mais cela ne me choque pas plus que a, et le systme est loin d'tre le seul fautif la dedans.





> Il n'y a pas que la probit du candidat qui compte, il y a tout ce qu'il y a autour, ses rseaux d'influence, la machine de com', *voire des comportements mafieux pour te dissuader de continuer du type bagnole brle ou exclusion de ton enfant du lyce ou du club au moindre motif*... Ce n'est pas de la science-fiction, c'est du vcu.


Oui enfin l, tu gnralise encore  outrance, je ne dis pas que cela ne doit jamais arriver, mais de la  dire que cela explique le fait que tous les "pros" de la politique restent en place, a ferait quand mme un paquet de voitures brules  chaque lection municipale...

Aprs oui, un pro qui sera blind de tunes, pourra mme acheter les gens pour gagner des voix, mais qui est la fautif l-dedans ? Seulement le politicien qui file l'argent, ou tous les gens qui acceptent l'argent pour laisser un pourri en place ? 

C'est facile de toujours tout coller sur le dos du systme / des politiciens, mais tu pourras dire tout ce que tu veux, les gens ont leur part de responsabilit galement.

----------


## TallyHo

> Une candidature  la Prsidence, c'est comme pour tout : il faut savoir se vendre et convaincre. Il faut inonder les rseaux sociaux, diffuser au maximum ton programme, aller voir les gens. C'est sr que si vous n'tes que 4 copains autour d'une table, a va pas aller loin. Faut aussi fdrer d'autres partis, afin d'tre plus costauds face aux rouleaux compresseurs que sont les grands partis (LR, PS, FN...).


Avec les fautquon et les yaka, on refait le monde...




> Mais cela ne me choque pas plus que a, et le systme est loin d'tre le seul fautif la dedans.


Il l'est pour beaucoup car c'est la politique qui le construit donc elle verrouille au maximum... Parfois avec la pression populaire, il concde du terrain pour calmer le jeu et se maintenir mais c'est assez peu au final, ces concessions ne vont pas faire sauter les verrous.

----------


## Mingolito

Oh la honte :

 ::fleche::  *Fillon. Il veut rembourser les salaires de son pouse*

et aussi :

 ::fleche::  *Jupp comme recours aprs laffaire Fillon ?  Clairement et dfinitivement, cest non* 

A moins que Macron se fasse aussi boulepuantiser, je crois que 2017 c'est pli, Macron prsident, que a nous plaise ou non.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Une candidature  la Prsidence, c'est comme pour tout : il faut savoir se vendre et convaincre. Il faut inonder les rseaux sociaux, diffuser au maximum ton programme, aller voir les gens. C'est sr que si vous n'tes que 4 copains autour d'une table, a va pas aller loin. Faut aussi fdrer d'autres partis, afin d'tre plus costauds face aux rouleaux compresseurs que sont les grands partis (LR, PS, FN...)


Ou alors il faut tre un banquier de chez Rotschild attendre qu'Hollande vienne te chercher.
Faire parti du gouvernement socialiste, pour bien apprendre comment diriger un pays, puis tre pouss par les banques et les mdias vers le pouvoir.

C'est contre intuitif, mais la dmocratie a ne vient pas du peuple.
 chaque fois que le peuple fait ce qu'il veut, les mdias et les politiciens ne sont pas content (trait de Rome II, Brexit, Trump).

a existe pas dans le monde rel l'histoire : "nous allons crer un parti, nous allons fdrer plein de gens, notre programme est bon il va plaire au plus grand nombre, on va se battre afin de se faire entendre".
En vrai, faut tre dans la combine, par exemple, Melenchon a t quasiment 30 ans au PS, maintenant il commence  ne plus tre socialiste, mais a lui a prit du temps...

Tout est fait pour craser les petits partis, c'est de plus en plus dur pour eux.
Le PS va disparaitre, et aprs a va vraiment ressembler aux lections US, avec primaires, un parti "rpublicain" et un parti "dmocrate"...
Bon sauf que nous on a le FN en gros parti en plus.

----------


## zecreator

> Il l'est pour beaucoup car c'est la politique qui le construit donc elle verrouille au maximum...


C'est verrouill que si tu es convaincu que a l'est. Moi je pense plutt qu'il est plus facile de dire que les politiques ont la main mise sur le systme et que l'on peut rien faire, que faire quelque chose. N'oublie-pas : tu pourrais toi aussi devenir un politique si tu voulais !

----------


## zecreator

> Ou alors il faut tre un banquier de chez Rotschild attendre qu'Hollande vienne te chercher.
> Faire parti du gouvernement socialiste, pour bien apprendre comment diriger un pays, puis tre pouss par les banques et les mdias vers le pouvoir.
> 
> C'est contre intuitif, mais la dmocratie a ne vient pas du peuple.
>  chaque fois que le peuple fait ce qu'il veut, les mdias et les politiciens ne sont pas content (trait de Rome II, Brexit, Trump).
> 
> a existe pas dans le monde rel l'histoire : "nous allons crer un parti, nous allons fdrer plein de gens, notre programme est bon il va plaire au plus grand nombre, on va se battre afin de se faire entendre".
> En vrai, faut tre dans la combine, par exemple, Melenchon a t quasiment 30 ans au PS, maintenant il commence  ne plus tre socialiste, mais a lui a prit du temps...
> 
> ...


Ceux ne sont pas les politiques qui dcident pour qui ce le peuple doit voter (en principe). Il faut savoir lire entre les lignes, ne pas se laisser bercer par les mdias qui nous martelent avec toujours les mecs politiques. Interessz-vous aux autres partis, candidats, mais qui n'accdent pas ou peut  la scne politique Ils ont des sites, ils sont prsents sur les rseaux sociaux. Il suffit juste de dcrocher de la TV et d'aller voir leurs programmes. Parfois, a fait du bien....

http://candidat-2017.fr/candidats.php

----------


## Ryu2000

> Interessz-vous aux autres partis, candidats, mais qui n'accdent pas ou peut  la scne politique Ils ont des sites, ils sont prsents sur les rseaux sociaux. Il suffit juste de dcrocher de la TV et d'aller voir leurs programmes. Parfois, a fait du bien...


Personnellement j'aime bien l'UPR.
J'ai trouv Dupont Aignan sympa  une poque.

L'UPR n'aura certainement pas 500 signatures (et en plus les lois ont chang pour rendre la mission encore plus compliqu).


Le problme c'est que la majorit des citoyens qui se dplacent pour voter, vote pour ce qu'ils voient  la TV, entendent  la radio et lise dans les journaux.
Aujourd'hui les mdias parlent en priorit de Macron et aprs c'est UMP.
Va dans la rue demande aux gens si ils connaissent Cheminade,  mon avis tu vas passer du temps avant d'en trouver un.

L'accent est trop mis sur les favoris...
Bon cela dit aux USA les mdias taient  97% anti Trump et  3% neutre et pourtant il a quand mme gagn. (c'est pas les vraies stats, c'est une lgre exagration)
Comme quoi parfois les gens vont chercher la vraie info au lieu de faire confiance aux mdias.

----------


## Zirak

> _Le problme c'est que la majorit des citoyens qui se dplacent pour voter, vote pour ce qu'ils voient  la TV, entendent  la radio et lise dans les journaux._[snip]
> 
> L'accent est trop mis sur les favoris...
> Bon cela dit aux USA les mdias taient  97% anti Trump et  3% neutre et pourtant il a quand mme gagn. (c'est pas les vraies stats, c'est une lgre exagration)
> Comme quoi parfois les gens vont chercher *la vraie info* au lieu de faire confiance aux mdias.


La vraie info de ? 

Sinon tout ce que ce cas a montr, c'est que malgr tout ce que vous racontez sur l'influence des mdias, les gens votent bien pour qui ils veulent... D'ailleurs, la partie souligne fait mentir ce que tu racontes dans la partie en italique gras.

Cf galement le lien de l'autre fois sur les sondages, que vous n'avez toujours pas du lire.


Sinon ce qu'essai de t'expliquer zecreator, c'est que justement, il ne faut pas attendre qu'aprs les mdias pour tre inform sur les diffrents candidats, les gens peuvent aussi aller se renseigner d'eux-mmes, mais cela demande effectivement de faire un effort, et de se bouger un peu...  

Oui il y a un problme d'galit entre les partis au niveau des mdias, mais c'est trs loin de concerner seulement les petits partis "inconnus", il suffit de voir les meetings de ce week-end => 

Mlenchon fait salle comble  Lyon / Paris en mme temps (via son systme d'hologramme ou je ne sais quoi) => 30mn de direct/diffusion  la tl

Marine remplie  peine un quart de salle je ne sais plus o => 5h de direct/diffusion.


Maintenant, pour chaque lection, une fois la liste des candidats connue, rien n'empche les gens d'avoir une dmarche "citoyenne" en allant un peu se proccuper de ceux qui se prsentent et ce qu'ils veulent mettre en place, plutt que d'attendre btement devant la tl qu'on leur parle seulement du FNUMPS, et d'aller voter pour un des 3 au pif...

----------


## Invit

> En vrai, faut tre dans la combine, par exemple, Melenchon a t quasiment 30 ans au PS, maintenant il commence  ne plus tre socialiste, mais a lui a prit du temps...
> .


 ::weird::  Elle veut dire quoi cette phrase ? Que si on vote PS, on a rien compris mais maintenant, si on vote Melenchon, on a tout comprit au systme ?

Est-ce que l'on peut, tre contre ce systme pourri, ne pas voter UMP, PS et En marche car c'est les diffrents systmes qui nous ont amen ici mais pourtant, ne pas vouloir de Le Pen et Melenchon, c'est possible a o on est forcment dbile ?

----------


## zecreator

Votons Super Chatagne, juste pour la dconne  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est verrouill que si tu es convaincu que a l'est. Moi je pense plutt qu'il est plus facile de dire que les politiques ont la main mise sur le systme et que l'on peut rien faire, que faire quelque chose. N'oublie-pas : tu pourrais toi aussi devenir un politique si tu voulais !


N'oublie pas que tu peux aussi faire l'exprience si tu es aussi convaincu par ce que tu cris...




> Oui il y a un problme d'galit entre les partis au niveau des mdias, mais c'est trs loin de concerner seulement les petits partis "inconnus", il suffit de voir les meetings de ce week-end => 
> 
> Mlenchon fait salle comble  Lyon / Paris en mme temps (via son systme d'hologramme ou je ne sais quoi) => 30mn de direct/diffusion  la tl
> 
> Marine remplie  peine un quart de salle je ne sais plus o => 5h de direct/diffusion.


Tu es paradoxal sans vouloir t'attaquer... Tu ne peux pas dplorer un manque d'galit mdiatique et dire que les gens votent comme des cons. Il y a forcment une rpercussion dans la perception des gens par rapport  la part de com' que tu as ou pas. C'est comme la pub, si tu ne fais pas connatre ton produit, tu as moins de consommateurs informs de son existence donc tu as moins de chance de le vendre.

Et il ne faut pas compter sur eux pour aller voir si tu existes... Car c'est bien beau de dire que c'est aux gens de se renseigner mais c'est la politique qui doit intresser, pas l'inverse. Et comme, en plus, on est dans un systme dresponsabilisant et individualiste, a n'arrange rien.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu es paradoxal sans vouloir t'attaquer... Tu ne peux pas dplorer un manque d'galit mdiatique et dire que les gens votent comme des cons. Il y a forcment une rpercussion dans la perception des gens par rapport  la part de com' que tu as ou pas. C'est comme la pub, si tu ne fais pas connatre ton produit, tu as moins de consommateurs informs de son existence donc tu as moins de chance de le vendre.
> 
> Et il ne faut pas compter sur eux pour aller voir si tu existes... Car c'est bien beau de dire que c'est aux gens de se renseigner mais c'est la politique qui doit intresser, pas l'inverse. Et comme, en plus, on est dans un systme dresponsabilisant et individualiste, a n'arrange rien.


Et bien comme tu l'as dit l'autre fois, on stoppera cette conversation sans tre d'accord, tu veux systmatiquement ddouaner le peuple, et tout coller sur le "systme" mais je ne serais jamais d'accord l-dessus.

La plupart des gens ne s'intressent pas  la politique, et votent par habitude (quand ils votent encore), et si le fait de n'entendre parler que de 3 ou 4 mecs / partis, quand il y en a plus d'une douzaine qui se prsentent, ne leur fait pas se poser de question, c'est qu'ils n'en ont rien  foutre, et que cela ne les gne pas plus que a...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Elle veut dire quoi cette phrase ? Que si on vote PS, on a rien compris mais maintenant, si on vote Melenchon, on a tout comprit au systme ?


Non a veut dire qu'il tait au PS et qu'il ne l'est plus.
Au dbut les communistes ne l'aimaient pas du tout parce qu'il tait socialiste.

Et maintenant il commence  se librer, il a attaqu des lobbys qu'il n'avait pas attaqu avant.
Mais bon Melenchon a longtemps t soutenu par les mdias.
Les profs et les tudiants sont fans.

Est-ce que tout le monde est bien au courant qu'il existe un parti qui s'appelle UPR ?
Je ne le crois pas et c'est dommage...

----------


## Grogro

> Sinon tout ce que ce cas a montr, c'est que *malgr tout ce que vous racontez sur l'influence des mdias, les gens votent bien pour qui ils veulent*... D'ailleurs, la partie souligne fait mentir ce que tu racontes dans la partie en italique gras.


C'est srement pour a que Sarkozy et Hollande ont t lus, et qu'en 2017 encore, malgr le discrdit systmique et profond qui a frapp la totalit des mdias "institutionnels", Macron est crdit de 20  25% d'intention de votes ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> C'est srement pour a que Sarkozy et Hollande ont t lus, et qu'en 2017 encore, malgr le discrdit systmique et profond qui a frapp la totalit des mdias "institutionnels", Macron est crdit de 20  25% d'intention de votes ?


Je comprends pas trop, Sarkozy, il a gagn une prsidentielle car  l'poque, il n'avait pas de casserole. Pour preuve, il a perdu les lections suivantes et les primaires fin 2016 suite  toutes ses histoires... 
Pour Hollande, les gens ont cru  son beau discours, il a fait tout le contraire, il ne se reprsente pas car il sait qu'il n'a aucune chance... Mais il ne serait jamais lu en 2017 sauf au second tour contre le FN...

Du coup, j'avoue que je ne comprends pas trop ton intervention par rapport au propos de Zirak... Je dirais que tu as donn des exemples qui lui donnent raison... Pas comme les Balkany dont on parlaient avant.

----------


## Grogro

On parle du potentiel, toujours globalement intact de toute vidence au vue de la perce de Macron dans les sondages, de lavage de cerveau de l'_infotainment_, de la tlvision, et des mdias traditionnels. 

En 2007, 2012, et 2017, Sarkozy, Hollande et Macron auront eu la quasi totalit des mdias  leur botte.

----------


## Invit

Ok je vois ce que tu veux dire mais pour Macron, j'analyse a diffremment ... On est tous d'accord pour son traitement mdiatique mais je pense que si il a autant d'intention de vote (si un sondage veut encore dire quelque chose aujourd'hui), c'est pas vraiment car il est anti-systme ( ::aie:: ) mais plus que les gens sont bien dgouts de l'UMPS et qu'ils ne veulent pas aller chez les radicaux (et non extrme pour faire plaisir  Ruy  ::mrgreen:: ).

Une fois qu'on a fait ce constat, bah on vote pas ou on vote blanc sinon....

----------


## TallyHo

> mais plus que les gens sont bien dgouts de l'UMPS et qu'ils ne veulent pas aller chez les radicaux


Les gens votent "contre" plutt que "pour"... Et pourquoi ? Les alternatives possibles sont mises au pilori par la mafia mdiatico-politique donc elles mergent trs difficilement. Manque d'offre politique et on repart au dbut de cette discussion, le serpent se mord la queue...

On ne rsout pas un problme avec ce qui l'a engendr et le peuple ne s'en fout pas mais il est plutt rsign. Il continue  jouer le jeu lectoral avec les mmes pour maintenir le systme par peur de l'croulement, c'est uniquement pour a.




> Une fois qu'on a fait ce constat, bah on vote pas ou on vote blanc sinon....


Les gens ne peuvent pas se faire abuser ou tondre ternellement et j'ai bien peur que a ne finisse pas avec une simple grve du vote...

----------


## athlon64

Aprs avoir lu son texte cet aprs midi, Fillon essaie de parler  par lui-mme vers 22min30  : "je dois d'ailleurs vous indiquer que la journaliste qui a accompli cet interview s'est manifeste personnellement auprs de mon pouse pour lui dire  quel point elle tait choque par l'utilisation qui a t faite..."
Rponse sur twitter de lintresse :



> *Non M. #Fillon !  Les propos d'Envoy Special n'ont pas t sortis de leur contexte. Le reportage ne m'a pas choqu. SVP. Cessez de m'attribuer ces propos faux!!!*


Chassez le naturel, il revient  au galop  ::mouarf:: 

Mensonge aux yeux du monde entier, sauf aujourd'hui qu'on a twitter,  quel comportement triste  pour notre pays.

----------


## el_slapper

Le cadavre bouge encore. oserons-nous lire un zombie  la tte de l'tat?  ::aie::

----------


## Mingolito



----------


## Zirak

> On parle du potentiel, toujours globalement intact de toute vidence au vue de la perce de Macron dans les sondages, de lavage de cerveau de l'_infotainment_, de la tlvision, et des mdias traditionnels. 
> 
> En 2007, 2012, et 2017, Sarkozy, Hollande et Macron auront eu la quasi totalit des mdias  leur botte.


Mais ce que vous ne voulez pas voir non plus, c'est que mdias ou non, les franais ne veulent pas voter massivement pour les autres partis de toutes faons...

Cela fait combien de "dcennies" qu'il n'y a pas/plus eu autre chose que UMPS ? 

Le fait que Macron ait autant d'intentions de votes, c'est juste  cause des mdias, ou parce que c'est une alternative "hors extrmes"  l'UMPS, sans tre un total inconnu ?

Au final, est-ce que les mdias ne font pas que faire du battage autour du candidat qui aurait le plus de chance d'tre lu de toutes faons ? 

Par exemple, reprenons le cas de Sarkozy en 2007, est-ce que son adversaire  gauche tait annonc comme gagnant et est-ce, ce battage mdiatique qui lui a permis de se faire lire ou partait-il dj gagnant face  une Sgolne dont pas grand monde ne voulait ?  

Idem pour Hollande en 2012, est-ce qu'il y avait vraiment besoin des mdias autour de lui, pour que les gens ne veulent pas rlire Sarkozy ? 

Je ne nie pas que les mdias ont une influence, mais de la  dire qu'ils font le prsident, il y a quand mme un lger pas, que vous franchissez plus volontiers que moi.

Et si effectivement vous avez raison, et que les franais sont de vraies girouettes sans aucune conviction aucune, qui changent de position politique et de candidat en fonction du sens du vent, cela confirme ce que j'ai dj dit plusieurs fois, quel intrt d'tre dirig par 60 millions d'idiots, au lieu d'un seul ?

----------


## GPPro

Macron tant inexistant dans les sondages que Le Monde en faisait dj sa pub matin midi et soir. Les autres journaux faisaient pas mal de leurs titres sur les moindres pets et gestes du ministre de l'conomie. A tel point qu' un moment Valls en avait pris de l'ombrage. Peut tre que les gens voient une alternative en lui, ou peut tre pas, mais ce qui est certain c'est qu'il a bien t aid par les mdias.

Edit : d'ailleurs dans le cas de Macron on peut lgitimement se demander s'il se serait prsent si les mdias ne nous avaient pas rabch les oreilles avec son ventuelle candidature.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les gens votent "contre" plutt que "pour"...


Au second tour ok, mais pas au premier.
Ou alors les gens sont vraiment trs con, si ils essaient le "vote utile"... (ce serait un truc du genre "je soutiens le parti C, si il se retrouve contre le partie F au second tour il peut gagner alors je vais voter F au premier tour" alors qu'il faudrait voter C)




> Je ne nie pas que les mdias ont une influence, mais de la  dire qu'ils font le prsident, il y a quand mme un lger pas, que vous franchissez plus volontiers que moi.


Souvent les mdias promeuvent le candidat qui va gagner au final.
En 2008 ils taient  fond derrire Obama, alors que a change rien pour nous. (bon cela dit en 2016 ils taient tous  fond derrire Hillary ^^  ::ptdr:: )
En 2007 ils soutenaient Sarkozy, en 2012 ils soutenaient Hollande.
Et maintenant ils sont derrire Macron... (Est-ce que a va tre plus Hillary qu'Obama ?)




> Les autres journaux faisaient pas mal de leurs titres sur les moindres pets et gestes du ministre de l'conomie. A tel point qu' un moment Valls en avait pris de l'ombrage.


 la base Hollande est all chercher Macron justement pour que les gens oublient Valls.
Et a a bien march.
C'est super chouette que Valls ait dgag, jespre qu'on ne le reverra plus.

Normalement le Parti Socialiste va bientt disparatre.
Il y a le mot "socialiste" dans le nom et plus aucun membre de ce parti ne se proccupe du sociale.

----------


## Invit

> Macron tant inexistant dans les sondages que Le Monde en faisait dj sa pub matin midi et soir. Les autres journaux faisaient pas mal de leurs titres sur les moindres pets et gestes du ministre de l'conomie. A tel point qu' un moment Valls en avait pris de l'ombrage. Peut tre que les gens voient une alternative en lui, ou peut tre pas, mais ce qui est certain c'est qu'il a bien t aid par les mdias.
> 
> Edit : d'ailleurs dans le cas de Macron on peut lgitimement se demander s'il se serait prsent si les mdias ne nous avaient pas rabch les oreilles avec son ventuelle candidature.


Macron ou pas Macron, un ministre du gouvernement qui quitte son poste pour crer un nouveau parti politique, a fait forcment parler ...

Ensuite, je pense qu'il serait rest le candidat des mdias avec peu d'intention de votes si a avait t Jupp et Valls les gagnants des primaires... Il faudrait vrifier les sondages mais sa candidature s'est acclr aprs la victoire de Fillon, et il a reprit une hausse aprs celle de Hamon... (de la mme manire qu'on annonait une hausse pour Mlenchon en cas de victoire de Valls, logique en gros)
Et l, a recolle le discours de Zirak, on vote pour qui quand on exclut les extrmes ?




> Au second tour ok, mais pas au premier.
> Ou alors les gens sont vraiment trs con, si ils essaient le "vote utile"... (ce serait un truc du genre "je soutiens le parti C, si il se retrouve contre le partie F au second tour il peut gagner alors je vais voter F au premier tour" alors qu'il faudrait voter C)


Non, le vote "utile" au premier tour, c'est pour viter un second tour potentiel ! Et l, on n'en revient au sondage qui devrait tre interdit justement  ct de a !
Exemple, tu votes  gauche, on te dit (les sondages) Hamon n'a aucune chance d'tre au second tour, et tu auras Fillon / Le Pen ! Et juste derrire Macron, et bien ton vote "utile" sera de partir vers Macron pour l'avoir au second tour car tu dtestes les 2 autres... (je le rpte, c'est juste un exemple)

----------


## GPPro

> Macron ou pas Macron, un ministre du gouvernement qui quitte son poste pour crer un nouveau parti politique, a fait forcment parler ...
> 
> Ensuite, je pense qu'il serait rest le candidat des mdias avec peu d'intention de votes si a avait t Jupp et Valls les gagnants des primaires... Il faudrait vrifier les sondages mais sa candidature s'est acclr aprs la victoire de Fillon, et il a reprit une hausse aprs celle de Hamon... (de la mme manire qu'on annonait une hausse pour Mlenchon en cas de victoire de Valls, logique en gros)
> Et l, a recolle le discours de Zirak, on vote pour qui quand on exclut les extrmes ?


Non. Macron faisait les gros titres largement avant sa dmission hein, vous avez la mmoire si courte ???

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non, le vote "utile" au premier tour, c'est pour viter un second tour potentiel ! Et l, on n'en revient au sondage qui devrait tre interdit justement  ct de a !
> Exemple, tu votes  gauche, on te dit (les sondages) Hamon n'a aucune chance d'tre au second tour, et tu auras Fillon / Le Pen !


Je ne partage pas cette faon de penser.
Jespre qu'elle est extremement minoritaire sinon c'est dprimant.

Si tu supportes Hamon, il faut que tu votes Hamon.
Si tu supportes Melenchon, il faut voter Melenchon.

Est-ce que les supporteurs de Trump se sont laiss dmonter ?
Est-ce que les supporteurs du Brexit se sont laiss dmonter ?
Non !

Ils ont suivi leur conviction profonde, on leur a dit qu'ils n'avaient aucune chance de gagner, ils n'ont pas cout et ils ont fait ce qu'ils croyaient tre juste et ils ont fini par gagner, alors qu'on les donnait perdant.
Le vote utile ce n'est pas bien.
Si on ne veut pas de Macron au second tour il faut voter pour qui ?

----------


## Grogro

> Non. Macron faisait les gros titres largement avant sa dmission hein, vous avez la mmoire si courte ???


La rponse est oui. La France a six semaines de mmoire politique.

----------


## Invit

> Non. Macron faisait les gros titres largement avant sa dmission hein, vous avez la mmoire si courte ???


Est-ce que j'ai dis le contraire ???? Je te parle d'intention de vote !!! Je dis que justement, je pense que la partie des gens qui votent Macron car il est toujours dans la presse est minoritaire ! Je pense que si il monte dans les sondages, ce n'est pas li au matraquage de la presse mais plutt aux rsultats des 2 primaires... C'est tout, je n'ai pas l'impression que c'est oppos  ce que tu dis ...

Et j'ajouterais galement que Macron ou pas Macron, forcment, il faisait parler ds son arrive car il n'avait jamais t lu, plutt jeune et venant tout droit de chez Rothschild !!!! Faut pas non plus tout r-inventer...




> Si tu supportes Hamon, il faut que tu votes Hamon.
> Si tu supportes Melenchon, il faut voter Melenchon.
> 
> Est-ce que les supporteurs de Trump se sont laiss dmonter ?
> Est-ce que les supporteurs du Brexit se sont laiss dmonter ?
> Non !


Tu peux bien t'nerver, essaie de le faire avec un minimum de rflexion ...
Tu me parles de Trump et le Brexit, il n'a y aucun rapport ... Le Brexit, c'est OUI ou NON !! Et Trump c'tait LUI ou CLINTON..
Voil tu comprends ? Non, bah essaie encore...

----------


## Ryu2000

> La France a six semaines de mmoire politique.


Bonne nouvelle pour Fillon d'ici 6 semaines avant llection les mdias seront pass  autre chose.
Les attaques des mdias sont un peu disproportionnes.
C'est pas comme si c'tait le seul  faire a...
Je n'aime pas les rpublicains, mais l c'est bizarre de voir Fillon se faire attaquer pour relativement peu de chose...
Pour un homme normal c'est quelque chose de trs mal, mais pour un politicien c'est la norme.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Je n'aime pas les rpublicains, mais l c'est bizarre de voir Fillon se faire attaquer pour relativement peu de chose...
> Pour un homme normal c'est quelque chose de trs mal, mais pour un politicien c'est la norme.


Trouver normal  appliquer deux poids deux mesures c'est pas normal pour commencer  :;): 
Et ensuite M. Fillon est attaqu sur le sujet parce qu'il a t lu  la primaire sur sa soi-disant parfaite honntet et parce qu'il exige de la France de se serrer la ceinture, et qu'il a lui-mme dit sur Twitter que la France en a marre de travailler pour ceux qui ne travaillent pas... Tout a bout  bout explique la violence des attaques.  :;): 

Et il est probable que M. Fillon va tenter de se faire lire pour chapper  la justice (pendant 5 ans).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Trouver normal  appliquer deux poids deux mesures c'est pas normal pour commencer


Les politiciens se considrent au dessus du peuple, ce n'est pas de ma faute...
Si il n'avait pas de chteau  entretenir il n'aurait peut tre pas  faire croire que sa femme travail pour rcuprer 5000/mois.
Mais bon avant que la loi ne change ce qu'il a fait c'tait lgal.




> Et ensuite Fillon est attaqu sur le sujet parce qu'il a t lu  la primaire sur sa soi-disant parfaite honntet et parce qu'il exige de la France de se serrer la ceinture, et qu'il a lui-mme dit sur Twitter que la France en a marre de travailler pour ceux qui ne travaillent pas...


Si vous faites confiance aux discours de politicien, c'est sr que vous allez rgulirement vous retrouver du...
C'est extrmement rare qu'ils fassent ce qu'ils disent.

Ce serait assez marrant de comparer les discours de campagne au bilan du mandat (Sarkozy parlait de lutter contre les racailles et il n'a rien fait contre, Hollande parlait de lutter contre la finance et il a fait venir Macron).
Au moins Trump si dans sa campagne il dit "je vais faire a, a, a", quand il arrive au pouvoir il essaie de le faire (et rapidement en plus).

Il faudrait un systme pour virer les prsidents qui ne suivent pas leur promesses de campagne.
Sinon c'est facile, il suffit de proposer ce que la masse des lecteurs veut...

----------


## Grogro

> Et ensuite M. Fillon est attaqu sur le sujet parce qu'il a t lu  la primaire sur sa soi-disant parfaite honntet et parce qu'il exige de la France de se serrer la ceinture, et qu'il a lui-mme dit sur Twitter que la France en a marre de travailler pour ceux qui ne travaillent pas... Tout a bout  bout explique la violence des attaques.


Non ce n'est pas pour a qu'il est attaqu de toute part par la classe jacassante, mais c'est pour cette raison que les affaires Fillon ont tant de retentissements dans l'opinion publique et dans les intentions de vote. Il y a 10 ans encore, l'impact en aurait t assez rduit, voire inexistant. Aujourd'hui, nous sommes tous excds par les affaires politico-financires, et par l'indcence totale de la classe dirigeante. Et je m'inclus videmment dans ce "nous". Sans compter que personne ne se fait d'illusion et qu'on sait trs bien qu'il s'en tirera comme une fleur du point de vue judiciaire. Certains mdias trangers titrent, avec raisons, sur la corruption systmique de la classe politique franaise. Les largesses dont Fillon a fait bnficier sa famille sont coutumires et taient jusqu' prsent encore largement tolres. Il n'est plus question de tolrer ce genre de drives. 

Mais ces affaires ne sont qu'un prtexte pour dclencher un lynchage mdiatique en bonne et due forme. Lynchage que je trouve honntement on ne peut plus mrit, et mme pas forcment disproportionn par rapport aux faits et surtout, *surtout* au pass de Fillon. Par contre, le deux poids deux mesures de la classe jacassante est proprement dgueulasse.

----------


## Invit

> Mais ces affaires ne sont qu'un prtexte pour dclencher un lynchage mdiatique en bonne et due forme. Lynchage que je trouve honntement on ne peut plus mrit, et mme pas forcment disproportionn par rapport aux faits et surtout, *surtout* au pass de Fillon. Par contre, le deux poids deux mesures de la classe jacassante est proprement dgueulasse.


Il faut aussi ajouter sa communication catastrophique qui explique ce lynchage....
Tu as la premire rvlation, il vient sur France 2 et il balance des nouveauts sur ses enfants... Nouvelles rvlations, mensonges, etc...
Hier, sa confrence de presse, encore catastrophique... Et il repart sur un mensonge avec la journaliste anglaise, merci Twitter pour a ! Plus histoire sur sa famille mais j'ai pas encore lu le dtail l donc je ne me prononce pas...
Et il oublie toujours une chose, les franais en ont rien  faire qu'il ait employ sa femme... C'est dj le salaire mais surtout la question fictif ou non et l dessus, il continue de nous faire croire qu'il a plein de preuves ... On verra...
Et pour ces preuves, je le rejoins, il n'a pas  les donner aux mdias, ce n'est pas la justice, mais aux franais, il pourrait donner un os  ronger...

----------


## fredoche

Si sa femme a boss, rellement, il naurait aucun mal  le prouver et ce ds le dpart... absolument aucun mal.

J'ai aucun mal  prouver que je bosse, peut-tre  des horaires  la con, parce que en parfaite autonomie, mais absolument aucun mal. Personne n'a de mal  le dmontrer, personne  ma connaissance... sauf dans ce monde des petits arrangements entre amis. 15 ans de taf  3600 net et rien, rien  montrer. Parce que sinon, a aurait fait pschittt en 3 jours.

Arrtez de palabrer sur cette cabale mdiatique et sur l'aspect lgal de profiter de la caisse publique pour se sucrer largement. 

Ce mec, ces gens nous prennent pour des cons, des lapins de 6 semaines, et a fait quinze jours qu'ils en rajoutent, parce que plus c'est gros plus a passe n'est-ce pas ? vaseline mon amour...
Et ici comme partout t'as encore un tas de gus pour s'carter les fesses encore plus, qui en redemandent  ::zoubi:: 
Remarquez bien qu'en toute honntet c'est trs agrable, surtout avec une jolie dame comme Pnlope ... mais ce n'est pas chrtien, pas moral, pas Fillon, pas lui ... non...

C'est juste  gerber, ce mec est un minable qui se retranche derrire son "honneur". Il n'en a aucun, ils n'en ont aucun, et ne font que pourrir encore plus un pays pourri jusqu' l'os de dcennies de vilenie et de forfaiture.

----------


## Grogro

Tout  fait, sa communication est dsastreuse, et il est vrai que Fillon n'a jamais t un communicant, et qu'il ne semble pas s'tre spcialement bien entour. 

Pour information, je vous transmets un message qui circule par mail (et probablement aussi sur les rseaux sociaux, je n'ai pas de fillonistes dans mes contacts pour vrifier). Pour ma part je n'en crois pas un mot, mais a surfe allgrement sur la dfiance envers les mdias dont on parlait plus haut :

http://www.boursorama.com/forum-poli...ie-445555059-1

Je n'y crois pas et je suis convaincu que la fuite est plutt une vengeance des sarkozystes.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce serait bien qu'un jour un politicien reconnaisse ses fautes directement (au lieu de faire son Cahuzac).
Au final ce serait peut tre la meilleure dfense (aucun avocat le conseil apparemment).

Mais si ds le dbut Fillon avait dit clairement "j'ai fais croire que ma femme bossait pour moi, pour rcuprer 5000/mois".
Peut tre qu'il n'y aurait pas eu de scandale.

----------


## Invit

> Mais si ds le dbut Fillon avait dit clairement "j'ai fais croire que ma femme bossait pour moi, pour rcuprer 5000/mois".
> Peut tre qu'il n'y aurait pas eu de scandale.


Non mais le mec est pas totalement fou, il veut viter les ennuis judiciaires, si il accepte a, il perd sa chance de devenir l'Elu du peuple !  ::aie:: 
On rejoint la question honneur, tout a, vu en haut, il n'en a pas ... Il veut le pouvoir !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non mais le mec est pas totalement fou, il veut viter les ennuis judiciaires


Faute avoue  moiti pardonne ! lol
Il aurait peut tre pu lancer une grosse vague, o tout ceux qui ont une enveloppe  redistribuer  leur conseillers et qui l'utilise vont tre contrl  fond.
Et des dizaines d'lus se seraient fait prendre, il aurait pu y avoir un procs de groupe (vu qu'ils sont un paquet  faire la mme chose un peu illgal).
Si a se trouve le jugement au tribunal ne sera pas violent...




> On rejoint la question honneur (...) Il veut le pouvoir !


L'honneur a manque un peu chez les rpublicains ^^ et les politiques en gnral...

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais ce que vous ne voulez pas voir non plus, c'est que mdias ou non, les franais ne veulent pas voter massivement pour les autres partis de toutes faons...


C'est le contexte et l'ducation qui influencent les gens et pas l'inverse. Ce n'est pas que les gens ne veulent pas, c'est qu'on ne leur a pas montr d'autres voies.




> Et si effectivement vous avez raison, et que les franais sont de vraies girouettes sans aucune conviction aucune, qui changent de position politique et de candidat en fonction du sens du vent, cela confirme ce que j'ai dj dit plusieurs fois, *quel intrt d'tre dirig par 60 millions d'idiots, au lieu d'un seul ?*


Ca s'appelle une rpublique dmocratique... Si a ne te convient pas, je peux te suggrer des destinations asiatiques assez sympas  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

> C'est le contexte et l'ducation qui influencent les gens et pas l'inverse. Ce n'est pas que les gens ne veulent pas, *c'est qu'on ne leur a pas montr d'autres voies.*


Lol ?

Donc si ils ne sont pas content des 2 partis pour lesquels ils votent depuis 20/30 ans, il faut leur faire un dessin pour leur expliquer qu'ils ont le droit de voter pour un des 10 autres mecs qui se prsentent, sinon ils n'y pensent pas d'eux-mmes ?

C'est bien ce que je disais donc, des idiots...





> Ca s'appelle une rpublique dmocratique... Si a ne te convient pas, je peux te suggrer des destinations asiatiques assez sympas


Bah les partis en place ont t lus par une majorit de votant, en respectant le systme actuel, si cela ne vous convient pas, je peux vous retourner le mme conseil. Vu le temps que vous passez  critiquer le gouvernement, les mdias, et tout le reste, libre  vous d'aller dans un pays plus "dmocratique", o c'est le peuple qui dcide de tout et o les mdias sont honntes et objectifs (on attends d'ailleurs toujours que vous nous disiez o se trouve ce pays, et comment il s'appelle)  :;): 

Sinon, je n'ai pas dit que cela ne me convenait pas, mais que je ne voyais pas ce que l'on y gagnerait ? 

Avoir 60 millions d'idiots qui prennent des dcisions sur des sujets qu'ils ne maitrisent pas, ou avoir 1 seul idiot lu par les sus-nomms pour prendre des dcisions sur des sujets qu'il ne maitrise pas, pour moi, c'est kiff-kiff.  ::mouarf:: 

Je doute fortement que le systme parfait existe.

----------


## psychadelic

Allez, j'y vais de mon petit avis personnel...
Je suis dgoutt.

Sa "dfense"  = ce que j'ai fait est lgal, mais est considr maintenant comme une erreur morale.

en fait ce type nous dit clairement qu'il calque ses valeurs morales selon l'opinion gnrale.

Hasard de l'actu : suite au rumeurs sur son couple Guillaume Canet constate ; "On vit dans un monde rgi par le mensonge. On est gouverns par des menteurs, on a des publicits mensongres  longueur de temps. Il y a un moment, les gens ne savent plus du tout voir le vrai du faux"


Et je vous fais grce d'une rflexion plus large sur le sujet faite par Roland Gori; mais pour ceux que cela intresse c'est par la => 


mais je vous rassure cela ne vise pas M.Fillon en particulier.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est bien ce que je disais donc, des idiots...


C'est certes contradictoire avec la vision romantique d'un peuple souverain et responsable de ses choix politiques et conomiques, mais finalement, dit-il autre chose ?

----------


## Invit

> Hasard de l'actu : suite au rumeurs sur son couple Guillaume Canet constate ; "On vit dans un monde rgi par le mensonge. On est gouverns par des menteurs, on a des publicits mensongres  longueur de temps. Il y a un moment, les gens ne savent plus du tout voir le vrai du faux"


a rejoint diffrentes discussions, nous n'avons plus le temps de rechercher la vrit ...

De toute faon, c'est simple, il suffisait  l'poque de regarder dans la mme semaine "Cash Investigation" et "On n'est pas des pigeons" et c'tait fini, tu ne croyais plus en rien  ::?:

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est bien ce que je disais donc, des idiots...


Non, des "duqus"... Toi-mme tu fais des choses ou tu es brid  cause de ton ducation sans forcment t'en rendre compte. Est ce que tu te considres idiot ?

----------


## Zirak

> Est ce que tu te considres idiot ?


Compltement. On n'arrte jamais d'apprendre.  ::): 

Et encore plus politiquement. Ou sur d'autre sujets importants comme l'conomie ou autres, je ne me sens pas capable de prendre / voter des dcisions viables sur ces sujets.

Tu nous dis que les gens ne sont pas capables de choisir un nom diffrent sur une liste de 10, si on ne leur explique pas qu'ils le peuvent, a ne me rassure franchement pas pour leur confier le pouvoir de dcision.

Nous sommes dans des socits tellement gocentriques, o l'on est "duqu"  se concurrencer les uns les autres, etc etc, que j'ai vraiment du mal  envisager le "peuple" prendre des dcisions pour le bien commun. 

Vu le niveau intellectuel moyen, et les valeurs qui se propagent, je n'ai pas franchement le sentiment que le peuple s'en sortirait mieux, et au final, les gens qui vont "dans le bon sens" (subjectivement par rapport  mes valeurs), seront noys au milieu des dcisions d'une bande de beaufs.  ::roll::

----------


## TallyHo

> Compltement. On n'arrte jamais d'apprendre.


Ca ne veut pas dire que tu es idiot mais que tu manques de connaissances, ce qui est normal puisqu'on ne peut pas tout savoir. Mais si on te maintient dans cette ignorance en t'duquant sur le principe que seule une lite politicienne est capable de prendre les "bonnes" dcisions, tu ne risques pas de t'intresser au sujet. Donc on en revient  ce que je te disais, ce n'est pas que les gens ne veulent pas, c'est qu'ils ne peuvent pas envisager d'autres solutions puisqu'ils n'ont pas la matire pour penser sur le sujet.

----------


## Zirak

> Donc on en revient  ce que je te disais, ce n'est pas que les gens ne veulent pas, c'est qu'ils ne peuvent pas envisager d'autres solutions puisqu'ils n'ont pas la matire pour penser sur le sujet.


Non, ca veut dire que JE ne me sens pas capable de prendre de "bonnes" dcisions pour le peuple entier si on me demande mon avis, car ce sont des domaines o je n'y connais rien ou pas assez (tout comme je n'irais pas pratiquer un acte chirurgicale ou piloter un airbus, y'a des gens dont c'est le mtier et qui ont fait des tudes / une formation pour, je leur fais confiance dans leur domaine, ce qui n'empche pas qu'il y ait des mauvais, ou des gens malhonntes parmi les chirurgiens / les pilotes). 

Aprs cela ne veut pas dire que seule une lite politicienne est capable de prendre les "bonnes" dcisions, juste que moi aussi, j'en suis incapable (et accessoirement, j'ai autre chose  foutre  ::aie:: ). 

Aprs libre  moi de passer mon temps  lire des bouquins d'conomie pour me documenter et apprendre, et peut-tre devenir capable de prendre des dcisions dans ce domaine, mais cela, tout le monde est dj libre de le faire, il n'y a pas besoin que les politiciens / les mdias / ou qui que ce soit, t'duques  le faire, c'est juste que les gens (enfin la grosse majorit) s'en tamponne le coquillard, et que c'est plus facile de gueuler sur les autres quand a va pas.

La seule diffrence avec la majorit des gens, c'est que j'admets volontiers que je n'ai pas la science infuse. ^^

Mais si a faisait 30 ans que j'tais pris pour un con par les deux mmes partis, je n'aurais pas eu besoin d'un dessin pour essayer autre chose...

Les solutions, ce n'est pas le problme de les envisager, tout le monde a une opinion sur tout, si tu demandes aux gens comment rsoudre ceci ou cela, ils te rpondront (la plupart du temps avec la solution qui les arrange eux), aprs encore faut-il que cela soit viable, et pouvoir le mettre en application, et l c'est encore un autre problme.

----------


## Grogro

> Vu le niveau intellectuel moyen, et les valeurs qui se propagent, je n'ai pas franchement le sentiment que le peuple s'en sortirait mieux, et au final, les gens qui vont "dans le bon sens" (subjectivement par rapport  mes valeurs), seront noys au milieu des dcisions d'une bande de beaufs.


Je ne te jette pas la pierre car je suis le premier  penser exactement la mme chose, mais as-tu bien conscience que ce type de raisonnement nous mne droit vers le rtablissement du suffrage censitaire voire la "dictature claire", puisque le peuple est donc incapable de prendre la moindre dcision rflchie ? 

C'est une pente glissante et si l'on va par l, en quoi sommes-nous diffrents de la classe jacassante ? Voulons-nous vivre dans la cite idale de Platon ?

----------


## fredoche

> Et je vous fais grce d'une rflexion plus large sur le sujet faite par Roland Gori; mais pour ceux que cela intresse c'est par la =>


Je ne suis pas encore au bout de cette vido mais merci  ::ave::  pour ce partage, a me semble puissamment utile que d'entendre et couter cet homme qui a l'air d'clairer une part de ce que nous ressentons quand au fonctionnement "pathologique" de notre socit

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne te jette pas la pierre car je suis le premier  penser exactement la mme chose, mais as-tu bien conscience que ce type de raisonnement nous mne droit vers le rtablissement du suffrage censitaire voire la "dictature claire", puisque le peuple est donc incapable de prendre la moindre dcision rflchie ? 
> 
> C'est une pente glissante et si l'on va par l, en quoi sommes-nous diffrents de la classe jacassante ? Voulons-nous vivre dans la cite idale de Platon ?


Aprs moi (nous) le dluge comme disait Madame de Pompadour...

Le jour o a ptera, je ne serais pas le dernier dans la rue, mais j'en ai un peu marre de faire partie de la minorit qui se bouge le cul pour une majorit de gens qui n'en a rien  foutre tant qu'elle n'est pas elle-mme dans la merde et qui au contraire, est prte  te cracher  la tronche  la moindre occasion.

Je fais mon bonhomme de chemin, on essayant d'amliorer les choses dans mon quotidien, celui de mes proches, et autour de moi  une certaine chelle, le reste, ce n'est plus mon problme. Quand les gens n'en pourront vraiment plus de ce systme, je ne m'inquite pas qu'ils se bougeront effectivement les fesses (plus ou moins violemment).

Quand je vois la vision de certains rien que sur ce forum, je n'ai pas envie de me prendre la tte  essayer de leur faire comprendre que l'on va droit dans le mur, je me la prend dj bien assez au boulot. ^^

----------


## tbc92

Il y a  peu prs 3% des gens qui savent citer 5 oeuvres de Victor Hugo, 3% qui savent te dire qui taient les 11 joueurs de l'quipe de France de foot le 12 juillet 1998, 3% qui savent rsoudre un problme de base de trigonomtrie, 3% qui savent te rciter la fable La Cigale et la Fourmi, 3% qui savent t'expliquer le rle de tel ou tel organe du systme digestif. 

Et il y aurait 100% des gens capables de dire que tel programme politique est meilleur que tel autre ?

C'est trs optimiste comme vision. Ou plutt trs dmagogue.

----------


## Invit

Effectivement, surtout qu'il est dj difficile de se retrouver  la tte d'une PME, alors grer le pays.....  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> pour une majorit de gens qui n'en a rien  foutre tant qu'elle n'est pas elle-mme dans la merde et qui au contraire, est prte  te cracher  la tronche  la moindre occasion.
> 
> Je fais mon bonhomme de chemin, on essayant d'amliorer les choses dans mon quotidien, celui de mes proches, et autour de moi  une certaine chelle, le reste, ce n'est plus mon problme. Quand les gens n'en pourront vraiment plus de ce systme, je ne m'inquite pas qu'ils se bougeront effectivement les fesses (plus ou moins violemment).


Je ne sais pas si ceux qui ne pensent qu' eux sont vraiment la majorit (en tout cas ils parlent trop fort), ou si la majorit a dcid de faire comme toi, du coup on ne l'entend plus. Je fais partie de ceux l aussi.

----------


## Invit

Non mais srieux ....

http://www.rtl.fr/actu/politique/pen...ent-7787124963 (pour info, c'est encore le Canard  la base)

Bon 45 000  ("prime de licenciement") de plus, alors il faut lire dans le dtail, c'est en 2 fois... Et le pire, elle en touche une partie au moment de basculer vers Marc Joulaud...

Alors aprs, a doit pas tre le seul mais c'est fou tous les gains par ci par l.... Le remboursement de la dette, y'a pas besoin d'aller la chercher sur le salaire d'une infirmire...  ::?:

----------


## MABROUKI

> orygynz
> Alors aprs, a doit pas tre le seul mais c'est fou tous les gains par ci par l.... Le remboursement de la dette, y'a pas besoin d'aller la chercher sur le salaire d'une infirmire...


Noublions pas que Mr Fillon est l'un des ministres prfres de Ali Sarkozat ,le clbre prdateur ...!!!
Tout cela s'est acclr  aprs le dpart du prdateur  , et les dmls de Mr Fillon avec F. Coppe le secrtaire UMP c'tait des dmles pour la prise de contrle des caisses UMP  l'poque !!!

Comme Coppe s'est maintenu comme SG de l'UMP y compris sa caisse ,Mr Fillon en tait rduit  puiser non dans les caisses UMP  mais   racler les fonds de tiroir du Snat !!!
Une prime "non fictive et palpable"  de licenciement pour un travail fictif !
Il y a de quoi se faire embaucher assistant parlementaire licenciable  vie  !
Comme quoi la ralit politique relve de la pure fiction !!!

----------


## TallyHo

Puisque la politique devient guignolesque, autant rigoler jusqu'au bout...  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

Nouveaux titres "marrant" :
Pour 70% des Franais, Franois Fillon doit renoncer  la prsidentielle
Marine Le Pen et Franois Fillon veulent limiter laccs des trangers  la protection sociale

1. a m'tonnerait qu'en ralit 70% des Franais pensent que Fillon devrait renoncer...
Que le candidat rpublicains soit mal vu a arrange tous les autres partis.
Les rpublicains ne sont peut tre pas content, mais changer de candidat  ce moment l ce serait pas top et en plus il y a le risque que le mme genre de scandale n'explose  nouveau.
Pour trouver un candidat  la prsidentielle rpublicain et clean il faut se lever de bonne heure (Sarkozy ? Jupp ? lol)...

2. On essaie d'associer Fillon  la terrible image du nationalisme franais, qui risque d'anantir toute civilisation sur terre.

----------


## psychadelic

> Nouveaux titres "marrant" :
> 1. a m'tonnerait qu'en ralit 70% des Franais pensent que Fillon devrait renoncer....


Non, moi a me semble parfaitement possible, aprs, les lections c'est dans 3 mois, tout peut encore changer.
Perso jattends avec impatience le premier verdict des juges, et m'est avis qu'il va pas plaire  la droite.
Et les verdicts suivants non plus.

Ceci dit, je vois pas comment la droite peut esprer se relever d'un tel handicap.
en trois mois, il peut lui arriver d'autres ppins :
 - la presse continuera  tre la presse (pour lui comme pour les autres candidats) et m'est avis que la stratgie qui consiste  casser du sucre sur la presse n'est pas l'ide la plus brillante qui soi.
 - les autres candidats n'ont pas non plus l'intention de lui tracer un boulevard pour remonter dans le cur des Franais.

----------


## Ryu2000

> a me semble parfaitement possible


Ouais peut tre...
Mais c'est bizarre quand mme, non ?
Il y a truc qui me pose problme : il y a une primaire, Fillon l'emporte, un scandale clate, son parti le remplace avant les lections.

Comment font-ils pour trouver le remplaant ?
Est-ce qu'en le virant on respect la volont des lecteurs ?
Est-ce que le remplaant aura le temps de convaincre de nouveaux lecteurs ?
Est-ce que les lecteurs ne vont pas s'exclamer : "Qu'est-ce que c'est !!!".

Avant que les primaires n'aient lieu j'ai entendu des lecteurs UMP dire que si Jupp l'emportait ils ne voteraient pas pour lui.
Apparemment Fillon c'tait celui qui rassemblait le plus  l'intrieur des supporteurs de l'UMP.
Alors peut tre qu'aujourd'hui Fillon a perdu un petit peu de popularit, mais au mieux, en le remplaant, ils ne feront pas aussi bien que Fillon avant le scandale.

 la base je suis trs anti UMP, mais maintenant il y a Macron et de deux maux, il faut choisir le moindre.
Comme je m'y attendais en politique on peut toujours faire pire, j'tais impressionn par le niveau calamiteux de 2012 : Sarkozy VS Hollande.
Mais en 2017 il y a le danger Macron, l nous ne sommes plus juste proche du niveau zro, nous sommes pass dans le ngatif. (dans le ngatif on peut tre proche du zro, mais vous avez compris ce que j'essaie de dire).

Ceux qui votent UMP peuvent facilement tre tent de voter Macron... Vu qu'ils sont peut tre lgrement du par leur candidat.

Bon de toute faon j'tais pas venu pour a, je voulais partager un dessin de Buk :

Je ne pense pas que Sarkozy ait quelque chose  voir avec cette histoire.
Mais c'est marrant, Sarkozy ressemble  un mchant dans il tait une fois la vie ^^

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour




> Ryu2000
> Il y a truc qui me pose problme : il y a une primaire, Fillon l'emporte, un scandale clate, son parti le remplace avant les lections.
> 
>  Comment font-ils pour trouver le remplaant ?
>  Est-ce qu'en le virant on respect la volont des lecteurs ?


La dmocratie et les statuts exigent du secrtariat du Parti UMP  un Congres des Militants UMP pour designer  nouveau 2  3 candidats et l'organisation de primaires devant leur lectorat....
Il faut donc des primaires ,qui sont couteuses financirement  ,mais en plus menes tambour battant  car l'chance prsidentielle approche vite !!!
Un marathon prsidentiel  que le Predator Ali Sarkozat aurait couru allgrement !!!
C'est un exploit qui mrite d'tre tent  s'il doit  rehausser la crdibilit du Parti auprs de son lectorat et des Franais.
Car c'est d'abord  un mea-culpa  et faire amende honorable devant  les lecteurs UMP   et aussi un investissement  long terme !!!

Les candidats potentiels doivent tre des militants de notorit publique, expriments (fonctions ministrielles),au pass public sans tache !!!
Et ils existent  !!!

----------


## psychadelic

> Mais c'est bizarre quand mme, non ?
> Il y a truc qui me pose problme : il y a une primaire, Fillon l'emporte, un scandale clate, son parti le remplace avant les lections.


Quand Fillon  remport la primaire  droite, les lecteurs n'avaient pas eu encore connaissance de ses affaires d'emplois fictifs.
Si ces affaires avaient clates avant les primaires, Fillon n'aurait eu aucune chance de passer  droite, on peut considrer que Fillon  tromp son propre camp.


*Ryu2000* : _Comment font-ils pour trouver le remplaant ?_
 a, c'est tout le problme, et plus Fillon s'arc-boutera sur son Plan A et moins une solution de rechange sera viable.
Les autres clans de la droite sont compltement pigs dans cette situation absurde; pour l'instant ils sont dans l'observation sur la suite des vnements, mais si les sondages ne remonte pas pour la droite, alors a risque de devenir beaucoup plus Rocknroll.

*Ryu2000* : _Est-ce qu'en le virant on respecte la volont des lecteurs ?_
Ta question est  l'envers, la vraie question qui se pose aujourd'hui c'est de savoir si pour tous les lecteurs qui auraient vot pour Lui avant le "Pnlope gate", si c'est gens la ne se sentent pas trahis, et s'ils ont ou non l'impression d'avoir t respects, eux.

----------


## zecreator

Ha ha ha. Le fantasme du peuple. Tout le monde y va de son analyste complotiste, alors que personne ne sait rien. Cette bouillie nausabonde d'analyse  3 balles de la situation commence franchement  me gonfler. C'est bien simple : depuis 15 jours, je ne peux plus regarder la TV sans tomber sur un pauvre type qui balance son analyse de l'affaire Fillon, sans filtres en plus.

Et dire que c'est ce genre de mec qui va voter. a fait peur...

----------


## TallyHo

Donc tu suggres quoi ? De ne pas apprcier les situations et de voter une idologie envers et contre tout ? Ca ne me semble pas mieux...

----------


## Ryu2000

Si les franais sont dus du PS et des Rpublicains c'est trs mauvais signe...
Peut tre vont-ils croire que Macron est mieux et voter pour lui...
C'est  lui que profite le plus les scandales de Fillon.

----------


## psychadelic

> Et dire que c'est ce genre de mec qui va voter. a fait peur...


Et oui, c'est comme a la dmocratie, mme un mec Comme Fillon  le droit de voter et dformer la ralit comme cela l'arrange pour ses petites combines....  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marco46

> Tout le monde y va de son analyste complotiste, alors que personne ne sait rien.


Et imagine ce qu'on aurait entendu ou lu si cette affaire tait sortie  2 semaines du 1er tour de la prsidentielle  ::aie:: 

Si les comploteurs avaient rellement voulu tuer Fillon pour cette lection y avait une bien meilleure timeline que sortir a maintenant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et imagine ce qu'on aurait entendu ou lu si cette affaire tait sortie  2 semaines du 1er tour de la prsidentielle


a aurait t la panique pour ceux qui comptait voter rpublicains !

L le problme c'est qu'ils ont 3 mois pour trouver un autre candidat pour qui voter et a risque d'tre Macron...
Ils vont surement chercher  relativiser et se dire que Macron n'est pas si nul que a...

----------


## zecreator

> a aurait t la panique pour ceux qui comptait voter rpublicains !
> 
> L le problme c'est qu'ils ont 3 mois pour trouver un autre candidat pour qui voter et a risque d'tre Macron...
> Ils vont surement chercher  relativiser et se dire que Macron n'est pas si nul que a...


On pourra pas empcher les cons de voter pour des cons. Ce qui est drles, c'est que ces mmes cons descendront dans la rue dans 6 mois parce que le nouveau gouvernement ne leur plait pas. Ha, les cons !

Bon, re-todo : "Prendre un visa pour le Qubec et se barrer de ce pays."

----------


## Ryu2000

> On pourra pas empcher les cons de voter pour des cons.


Si Macron arrive au second tour on aura la preuve que c'est vrai.

Bon aprs une grosse partie des citoyens franais sont abstentionniste, donc a va.
Ne pas voter c'est toujours mieux que voter Macron.

Voter au premier tour et aprs se dire qu'aucun des candidats qui restent ne vous reprsente a a du sens.
Par contre ne pas voter au premier tour et choisir le moins pire des deux au second a n'a aucun sens.

----------


## Mingolito

D'aprs les sondages actuellement il n'y  pas de cas ou Macron n'arrive pas automatiquement prsident.
Son score est largement devant le PS et Fillon pour le premier tour donc il arrive au second tour contre Marine, et la il est sur de gagner contre Marine qui joue la croquemitaine, il y  qu' voir les 80% qu' fait Chirac contre JM Le Pen.

----------


## Grogro

> D'aprs les sondages actuellement il n'y  pas de cas ou Macron n'arrive pas automatiquement prsident.
> Son score est largement devant le PS et Fillon pour le premier tour donc il arrive au second tour contre Marine, et la il est sur de gagner contre Marine qui joue la croquemitaine, il y  qu' voir les 80% qu' fait Chirac contre JM Le Pen.


Ca, c'tait dans une conjoncture normale.

Nous sommes en 2017, aprs le Brexit (qui tait impossible), aprs l'lection de Trump (qui tait aussi impossible), dans une poque de turbulences extrmes et acclres. Regarde l'incroyable volatilit de l'opinion publique ces derniers mois : la remonte clair de Fillon  une semaine du premier tour des primaires, c'tait une dynamique indite. Son effondrement clair en moins d'une semaine, c'tait aussi du jamais vu. 

On est clairement capables d'lire MLP en mai, et donc de se retrouver avec une France isole, ingouvernable en juin, avec des tensions internes extrmes.

----------


## Mingolito

Pas pour l'instant en tout cas : Sondages: Macron battrait largement Le Pen au second tour




> Marine Le Pen arrive en tte des intentions de vote au premier tour de l'lection prsidentielle, avec 25,5%  26%, devant Emmanuel Macron (22%  23,5%) qui la battrait nettement au second tour, selon un sondage Elabe pour BFMTV et L'Express diffus mercredi.
> Franois Fillon (Les Rpublicains) est  la troisime place (17%  18%), devant le socialiste Benot Hamon (15%  15,5%) et le candidat de la France insoumise, Jean-Luc Mlenchon (12%  13%).
> Ces rsultats sont calculs avec une candidature de Franois Bayrou pour le premier chiffre et sans pour le second chiffre. Le centriste recueille 5% des intentions de vote.
> *Au second tour, Emmanuel Macron (En marche !) battrait Marine Le Pen (Front national) avec 63% des voix contre 37%*. Franois Fillon la battrait avec 56% contre 44%.
> Cette enqute a t ralise les 7 et 8 fvrier, soit aprs la confrence de presse de Franois Fillon, auprs d'un chantillon de 961 personnes inscrites sur les listes lectorales, extrait d'un chantillon de 1.050 personnes reprsentatif de la population franaise ge de 18 ans et plus.


Je pense que la gauche et le centre aura tendance  voter Macron et non Marine, et je pense qu'une grosse partie de la droite classique votera Macron et non Marine parce qu'il y  des gens  droite suffisamment informs pour comprendre que le programme conomique de Marine est inspire du programme du parti communiste, c'est donc un programme suicidaire pour l'conomie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'aprs les sondages actuellement il n'y  pas de cas ou Macron n'arrive pas automatiquement prsident.


Ouais mais normalement on s'en fout des sondages, ils n'ont aucune valeur, ils n'ont rien de relles.
 la base les franais n'ont aucune raison d'avoir envie de voter Macron.
C'tait le ministre de l'conomie et il n'a rien fait de bien.

Si des franais veulent voter Macron c'est uniquement  cause du tapage mdiatique.
Tous les mdias rptent en boucle des compliments  propos de Macron.
Alors qu'il a fait parti du pouvoir et son bilan est mauvais.
Les mdias nous le prsentent comme si c'tait un produit nouveau, alors que pas du tout, a va tre pareil qu'avant...
Macron c'est le candidat des banques et des mdias, il n'y a rien de pire...
Il n'a rien de rvolutionnaire.

Dans un monde logique Macron ne devrait pas faire 1%, il n'a rien a faire au second tour.
Mais si les gens croient ce que les mdias essaient de leur faire bouffer aussi...

Jespre que les franais ne voteront pas pour lui et qu'il ne se retrouve pas au second tour.
Tout Sauf Macron.

----------


## Mingolito

On ne peux pas se fier aux sondages  100% aprs tout c'est fait que sur 1000 personnes, donc il peut y avoir des variations de quelques pourcents avec la ralit, mais la il y  encore de la marge : "63% des voix contre 37%".  ::mouarf:: 

Je ne pense pas que tous le monde veux voter Macron, mais il risque d'tre lu parce que "les autres c'est pire", et c'est triste d'en arriver la  ::aie:: 

A ce propos on ne parles que de l'affaire Fillon mais je rappelle que Marine  fait exactement pareil : Marine Le Pen refuse de restituer 300 000 euros au Parlement europen.

Macron est probablement pire avec des magouilles incroyables mais apparemment il est pas con tout est bien cach et toutes ses possessions sont au nom de sa femme. Donc il gagne des millions on ne sais pas trop pourquoi mais son capital dclar c'est sa bite et son couteau  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Macron est probablement pire avec des magouilles incroyables mais apparemment il est pas con tout est bien cach:


De toute faon il est soutenu par les mdias, donc il ne subira jamais l'acharnement que subit Fillon.

Fillon a vol normment d'argent, mais c'est dj arriv  d'autres et les mdias taient moins lourds.
C'est pas la faute qui fait le traitement mdiatique c'est la personne.
Si les mdias t'aiment bien tu peux faire toutes les saloperies a ne fera jamais trop de scandale... (genre tout le monde est super sympa avec Polanski)
Inversement si les mdias ne t'aiment pas, mme si t'es en rgle, ils te mettront des affaires sur le dos.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Inversement si les mdias ne t'aiment pas, mme si t'es en rgle, ils te mettront des affaires sur le dos.


L on parle d'une vraie affaire. a serait bien d'arrter de raconter n'importe quoi pour une fois ... Et cite moi un procs perdu par le canard ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> L on parle d'une vraie affaire.


Vous ninterprter pas correctement mes propos.
Dj je ne parlais pas du canard enchan.
C'est pas la publication du scandale le problme.
Effectivement Fillon a bien fait quelque chose d'illgal, je n'ai jamais dis le contraire.

Ce que je pensais c'est quand les mdias disent par exemple "Machin a 42 procs contre lui".
Sauf que les mdias ne disent jamais que sur les 42 procs Machin en a gagn 41...

Ce qu'a fait Fillon d'autres l'ont fait et d'autres le feront, jusqu' l vous tes d'accord ?
Ce n'est pas pardonnable, c'est effectivement du vol, c'est grave, mais l n'est pas la question, vous suivez toujours ?
Les autres  qui c'est arriv ont pris moins chre de la part des mdias, l c'est nette qu'il y a un acharnement, les mdias en ont trop fait.
Ils taient clairement contre Fillon, perso en tant qu'anti rpublicain je devrai tre content, sauf que l'alternative est pire.

Est-ce que vous nier galement que les mdias sont sympa avec Macron ?

Parce que si vous vous dite que les affaires comme le Penelope Gate font toujours exactement le mme bruit et que Macron est trait exactement comme tout nouveau candidat qui crer son parti, que les mdias sont neutre avec lui, il y a clairement un problme quelque part...

----------


## Zirak

> Les autres  qui c'est arriv ont pris moins chre de la part des mdias, l c'est nette qu'il y a un acharnement, les mdias en ont trop fait.
> Ils taient clairement contre Fillon, perso en tant qu'anti rpublicain je devrai tre content, sauf que l'alternative est pire.


Les autres ont pris moins cher, car ils ne se sont pas prsents comme des candidats irrprochables, faisant la morale aux autres... Les autres ils ont fait leurs entourloupes discrtement, et ils ont essay de se faire tout petits pour se faire oublier.

Les autres ont pris moins cher, car leur programme ne demandait peut-tre pas aux franais de se serrer la ceinture, en leur demandant de travailler plus pour gagner moins, pendant qu'ils arnaquaient le pays d'un demi-million venant des impts des franais en question.

Faut pas sortir de Saint-Cyr pour comprendre a...

----------


## Grogro

> Pas pour l'instant en tout cas : Sondages: Macron battrait largement Le Pen au second tour
> 
> 
> 
> Je pense que la gauche et le centre aura tendance  voter Macron et non Marine, et je pense qu'une grosse partie de la droite classique votera Macron et non Marine parce qu'il y  des gens  droite suffisamment informs pour comprendre que le programme conomique de Marine est inspire du programme du parti communiste, c'est donc un programme suicidaire pour l'conomie.


Je pense que les sondages sont plus fiables et plus professionnels en France qu'aux USA ou au Royaume-Uni. Aprs tout la dynamique en faveur de Fillon avait t correctement observe  l'automne bien que largement sous estime. Et le rsultat de 2002 tait dans la fourchette d'erreur des sondages. Par contre,  la volatilit actuelle, il faut ajouter une abstention qui a toutes les chances de battre les records. 

Concrtement, en fvrier 2007, en fvrier 2012, on savait trs bien qui serait lu. C'tait pli respectivement ds le printemps 2006 et ds mai 2011. Bien malin qui dira aujourd'hui  quoi ressemblera le second tour. Mme un second tour Le Pen - Mlenchon est possible (et bonjour le dsastre).

PS : c'est trs rare que le Canard se plante. Ca arrive, et  chaque fois ils l'ont reconnu noir sur blanc.

----------


## Invit

> Les autres ont pris moins cher, car ils ne se sont pas prsents comme des candidats irrprochables, faisant la morale aux autres... Les autres ils ont fait leurs entourloupes discrtement, et ils ont essay de se faire tout petits pour se faire oublier.
> 
> Les autres ont pris moins cher, car leur programme ne demandait peut-tre pas aux franais de se serrer la ceinture, en leur demandant de travailler plus pour gagner moins, pendant qu'ils arnaquaient le pays d'un demi-million venant des impts des franais en question.


Je suis d'accord que ce qui arrive  Fillon est parfaitement mrit. Mais les autres en mriteraient tout autant. S'il faut a pour mettre fin aux abus des lites, il faut y aller, quel que soit le personnage. L, a donne l'impression qu'on est contre les emplois fictifs et autres combines, mais seulement pour certains.
Je trouve que le scandale Fillon est bien proportionnel  l'acte, mais je trouve que la plupart du temps, les scandales entrent par une oreille (le Canard enchan par exemple) et y restent bien au chaud. C'est dommage.

----------


## Zirak

> Je suis d'accord que ce qui arrive  Fillon est parfaitement mrit. Mais les autres en mriteraient tout autant. S'il faut a pour mettre fin aux abus des lites, il faut y aller, quel que soit le personnage. L, a donne l'impression qu'on est contre les emplois fictifs et autres combines, mais seulement pour certains.
> Je trouve que le scandale Fillon est bien proportionnel  l'acte, mais je trouve que la plupart du temps, les scandales entrent par une oreille (le Canard enchan par exemple) et y restent bien au chaud. C'est dommage.


Oui, on est bien d'accord, mais le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de suite aux autres scandales, c'est plus du ressort de la justice, que des mdias.

Ryu2000 s'tonne de cet acharnement sur Fillon dans les mdias et pas sur les autres, on essai de lui expliquer pourquoi. Maintenant, le tapage mdiatique c'est une chose, mais ce n'est mme pas dit qu'il sera plus condamn que les autres (on parle dj de "trve lectorale" et donc d'un possible report de 5 ans minimum si il est lu...). 

Mais vu sa position et son discours, c'est normal que cela fasse plus de bruit que pour les autres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ils ne se sont pas prsents comme des candidats irrprochables, faisant la morale aux autres...


C'est une question de point de vue, personnellement je n'ai jamais vu de candidat arriver et dire "comme les autres lus je suis un voleur, mais moi je vous le dis".
Gnralement les candidats font croire qu'ils sont irrprochables.
Je trouve qu'avant qu'il ne gagne la primaire on ne parlait pas beaucoup de lui, normalement cette primaire tait pour Jupp. (comme la primaire de Gauche tait pour Valls ^^)
Je me rappel d'un "clash" entre Sarkozy et Jupp  propos de leur dml avec la justice, mais pas de la campagne de Fillon.




> ils ont fait leurs entourloupes discrtement, et ils ont essay de se faire tout petits pour se faire oublier.


a c'est tant que tu t'es pas fais prendre, aprs ils nient en bloque.
Cela dit je crois qu'une fois que Fillon s'est fait prendre il a balanc ses autres dossiers (en rapport avec ses enfants) mais au final a l'a enfonc encore plus.




> leur programme ne demandait peut-tre pas aux franais de se serrer la ceinture


Laustrit est impos par l'UE de toute faon, donc au moins il prvient sur ce qui va arriver.
Et on a vu comme l'austrit porte bien ses fruits en Grce...
C'est vraiment la meilleure solution pour sortir un pays de la crise...

Bon admettons que Fillon soit plus violemment condamn que les autres pour ces raisons.
Mme si c'est zarbe, normalement c'est les fait qui compte pas qui les produits.
Normalement  mme faute mme traitement.
Mais ok, trs bien.
J'avais juste besoin de la validation que les mdias sont particulirement dur avec lui (et donc pas neutre).

Est-ce que tout le monde reconnait que les mdias sont sympa avec Macron ?
Non mais je comprend qu'on aime Macron, faut dire qu'en tant que Ministre de l'conomie sous Hollande il a vraiment fait un super job, l'conomie du pays se porte tellement mieux grce  son travail...
Il faut encore plus de Macron je crois, sous Hollande il a pas pu en faire assez, il faut lui laisser une chance de continuer l'oeuvre qu'il a commenc avec Hollande...

----------


## psychadelic

> Mais ok, trs bien.
> J'avais juste besoin de la validation que les mdias sont particulirement dur avec lui (et donc pas neutre).
> 
> Est-ce que tout le monde reconnait que les mdias sont sympa avec Macron ?


Tu as d'tranges besoins  :8-):  , non, les mdia ont tout  coup vu Fillon sortir du chapeau des primaires et ils se sont rendus compte qu'ils avaient trs peu de donnes sur lui, alors forcment ils se sont mis  enquter.
C'est un "processus" normal que font tous les journaux du monde sur tous les candidats qui se lancent dans une course au pouvoir. En tous cas dans les pays ou la libert de la presse est respecte.
C'est pareil pour Macron, tu peux tre certain qu'il est lui aussi suivit par les journalistes (au sens propre comme au sens figur).
Faut croire que pour l'instant ils n'ont encore rien trouv de fumeux, mais qui sait; tu peux tre certain qu'ils ne lui feront pas de cadeaux s'ils trouvent quelque chose.

Et tu oublie que maintenant on ait franchi une nouvelle dimension dans les campagnes lectorales avec l'arrive d'Internet, et Macron  t l'un des premiers  en faire les frais par le biais de fakes News.

Sans oublier les piratages des serveurs des candidats... qui semblent t'il seraient plutt enclins  pourrir la vie  tous les candidats dont la couleur est susceptible de dplaire , disons, un dictateur  l'Est...  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sans oublier les piratages des serveurs des candidats... qui semblent t'il seraient plutt enclins  pourrir la vie  tous les candidats dont la couleur est susceptible de dplaire , disons, un dictateur  l'Est...


Je ne crois pas que les piratages aient un lien avec le gouvernement Russe...
Ni qu'ils aient eu un effet sur quoi que ce soit...

Mais c'est vrai que d'aprs les mdias officielles :
- Trump c'est de la faute  la Russie
- Le Brexit c'est de la faute  la Russie
- Si le FN gagne ce sera de la faute  la Russie
- Si Merkel perd ce sera de la faute  la Russie

Ce genre de news existe rellement dans les mdias mainstream...
C'est marrant d'avoir un bouc missaire comme a, on devrait changer l'expression "tte de Turc" par "tte de Russe".

----------


## Grogro

> C'est pareil pour Macron, tu peux tre certain qu'il est lui aussi suivit par les journalistes (au sens propre comme au sens figur).


Surtout par les quelques mdias qui ne voient pas Macron d'un bon oeil. Le Figaro, la Croix, ou l'OJIM (sorte d'Acrimed de "droite", donc complmentaire).

Sans compter des officines plus ou moins fachos et pas trs nettes comme _Faits & Documents_, qui cherche  fliquer et ficher tout le Gotha de droite comme de gauche (comme le faisaient les RG). Et qui est toujours remarquablement renseigne et trs lue dans les ministres.

NB : ce qui ne veut pas dire que j'approuve le positionnement idologique de feu Emmanuel Ratier (hritier revendiqu d'Henry Coston, collabo condamn  la libration, qui par paranoa antimaonnique savait savait mettre  nu tout ce qui ressemble de prs ou de loin  un rseau d'influence). Ca va sans dire et a va encore mieux en le disant.

----------


## psychadelic

> Je ne crois pas que les piratages /.../
> Ni qu'ils aient eu un effet sur quoi que ce soit....


? Tu sors a do ?

Parce que les faits prouvent le contraire : c'est suite au piratage des serveurs de campagne du parti Dmocrate que l'pisode sur les emails d'Hilary Clinton  vu le jour  t remis sur le tapis (et qu'importe de savoir si c'est les martiens qui en sont  l'origine)

Alors SI le piratage des serveurs d'un parti peuvent faire pas mal de dgts.
Qu'ils soient suffisant ou mon pour renverser un candidat, c'est une autre question, mais on ne peut pas ngliger cette nouvelle dimension numrique et son impact sur la politique.


[edit = correction sur les fait, pour enlever une ambigut liant 2 affaires diffrentes]

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est suite au piratage des serveurs de campagne du parti Dmocrate que l'pisode sur les emails d'Hilary Clinton  vu le jour


Ouais mais rien ne dit que l'affaire des emails  eu un impact sur la campagne.
Les tasuniens avaient beaucoup de raisons de se mfier d'Hillary, avec ou sans la fuite des emails.




> SI le piratage des serveurs d'un parti peuvent faire pas mal de dgts.


Ouais si le parti  fait plein de choses illgales.
Si le parti est clean a ne peut pas faire de dgt au contraire.
Vous vous foutez tous de la gueule de Trump et de son smartphone Android, mais c'est moins grave que le serveur d'Hillary...

Dire "Salaud de Hacker vous avez rendu public des scandales secret d'Hillary et peut tre que des lecteurs amricains ont pris la dcision de ne pas voter pour elle  cause de ces emails", c'est comme dire "Salaud de canard enchan vous avez sorti le Penelope Gate qui va probablement donner envie aux lecteurs rpublicains de ne pas voter rpublicain".
Sauf que pour le Penelope Gate c'est plus grave puisque les lecteurs rpublicain risquent de voter Macron...

----------


## Darkzinus

> Sauf que pour le Penelope Gate c'est plus grave puisque les lecteurs rpublicain risquent de voter Macron...


A t'entendre Fillon tait un candidat idal (Proche de Macron niveau conomique mais avec l'option Rac)  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> A t'entendre Fillon tait un candidat idal


Ah ben non...
Je suis trs content que le parti "Les Rpublicains" n'atteignent pas le second tour.
L o a me gne c'est que a risque d'tre au profit de Macron et je l'identifie comme tant le candidat le plus nfaste de toute la prsidentielle...

 la limite je prfre encore 5 ans d'Hollande que 5 ans de Macron (alors que la nuance ne serait pas si marqu).
Macron a vraiment appris des meilleurs, la banque Rothschild puis le fameux gouvernement Hollande, Valls... 
Quand on voit qui soutient Macron a fait flipper un peu...

----------


## Zirak

> Ah ben non...
> Je suis trs content que le parti "Les Rpublicains" n'atteignent pas le second tour.
> L o a me gne c'est que a risque d'tre au profit de Macron


En mme temps tu voulais que cela soit qui ? 

Marine, a te gnerait aussi, un mec du PS, encore plus, etc etc

On a bien compris que tu voudrais un second tour Asselineau / Cheminade, mais cela n'arrivera jamais...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> En mme temps tu voulais que cela soit qui ?


N'importe qui mais pas Macron.
Si il n'atteint pas le second tour je serai content.

Une alliance Hamon, Melenchon permettrait la lgalisation du cannabis.
Si ils le lgalisaient correctement ce serait trs chouette.
Aprs je suis pas fan du revenu universel ni d'autres points du programme...
En plus Melenchon dit qu'il serait prt  quitter l'UE sous certaines conditions, le FN a dit la mme chose.
Brexit: L'UE, on la change ou on la quitte, affirme Jean-Luc Mlenchon
Marine Le Pen organisera un rfrendum de sortie de l'UE si elle est lue en 2017

En cas de rfrendum je ne sais pas si le Oui  la sortie de l'UE l'emporterait en France.
Les Franais sont  fond dans l'UE c'est un truc de dingue.
Pour en trouver un qui pense qu'on serait tous mieux sans, il faut dj chercher longtemps...
Mais si on leur montrait le mauvais ct de l'UE peut tre qu'ils comprendraient.

Edit : Pourquoi est-ce vident que Macron profite du scandale de Fillon ?
Pourquoi est-il un candidat de premire ordre ?
C'est pas normal du tout, c'est un banquier, qui a boss sous le gouvernement Hollande/Valls et maintenant c'est une super star de la politique.
Normalement il ne devrait intresser personne  part les gros patrons et les banquiers.
Macron c'est un produit des mdias, sans eux il serait rest anonyme.

----------


## Invit

> En mme temps tu voulais que cela soit qui ?


On peut peut-tre appeler Hillary Clinton au secours  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Effectivement Fillon a bien fait quelque chose d'illgal, je n'ai jamais dis le contraire.


Sauf que, justement, la justice n'a pas encore tranch pour savoir si c'tait ou non lgal. L'emploi de sa femme et de ses enfants est parfaitement lgal,  partir du moment o il y a eu un rel travail. Et pour le moment, la justice n'a pas tranch, donc, prsomption d'innocence oblige, Fillon n'est pour l'instant coupable de rien du tout.




> Ce qu'a fait Fillon d'autres l'ont fait et d'autres le feront, jusqu' l vous tes d'accord ?


Je n'en sais absolument rien, mais si tu as des preuves, tu peux les publier.



> Est-ce que vous nier galement que les mdias sont sympa avec Macron ?


Oui, je le nie compltement, et je trouve qu'au contraire les mdias sont plutt contre Macron. Ils est trs prsents dans les mdias, et a vient de son parcours atypique. C'est la premire fois, il me semble qu'un mec cr son propre parti en avril et se prsente en Novembre de la mme anne  l'lection prsidentielle. En 7 mois, son parti obtient quasiment autant d'adhrents que le PS ! 
Bref, a interroge, et c'est pour cela que les mdias en parle. Mais de la  dire qu'ils soutiennent, c'est compltement idiot. C'est la ligne d'attaque des partis classiques qui voient d'un mauvais il, ce nouveau parti qui leur fait plus que de l'ombre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je trouve qu'au contraire les mdias sont plutt contre Macron.


 ::ptdr:: 




> un mec cr son propre parti en avril et se prsente en Novembre de la mme anne  l'lection prsidentielle.


 aucun moment vous ne trouvez a louche ?




> En 7 mois, son parti obtient quasiment autant d'adhrents que le PS !


PS: le nombre d'adhrents est en forte baisse
Des milliers dadhrents revendiqus par Emmanuel Macron en Occitanie : est-il possible de tricher et de gonfler les chiffres ?
"En marche": Macron gonfle le nombre d'adhrents  son mouvement
Ce ne sont pas des vrais adhrents...
C'est juste des gars qui ont rempli un formulaire internet.
Si a se trouve ils ont t pay par l'quipe de campagne de Macron...




> Bref, a interroge, et c'est pour cela que les mdias en parle.


Les mdias en parlent tout le temps ! Mme quand il n'y a aucun rapport !
Tous les sujets sont une occasion de parler de Macron.

Lors des primaires socialiste, ils n'ont parl que de Macron alors qu'il n'est pas socialiste...
Emmanuel Macron, la coqueluche des mdias
Cambadlis dnonce Macron "chouchou des mdias"

Moi je vois une manipulation  des km, mais si vous pensez que tout est normal, trs bien pour vous...
Macron c'est le candidat de ce genre de personne :
Primaires PS : Alain Minc soutien Macron, "le seul candidat authentiquement europen"
Comment Jacques Attali voit Emmanuel Macron et sa stratgie
Prsidentielle 2017. Kouchner en pince pour Macron
Emmanuel Macron reoit le soutien de Pierre Berg
Daniel Cohn-Bendit pourrait voter Macron  la prsidentielle

ric Zemmour: Pierre, Jacques, Alain, Bernard et Daniel, embarrassants soutiens d'Emmanuel Macron

----------


## Darkzinus

> Sauf que, justement, la justice n'a pas encore tranch pour savoir si c'tait ou non lgal. L'emploi de sa femme et de ses enfants est parfaitement lgal,  partir du moment o il y a eu un rel travail. Et pour le moment, la justice n'a pas tranch, donc, prsomption d'innocence oblige, Fillon n'est pour l'instant coupable de rien du tout.


S'il est innocent dans cette affaire c'est que c'est un abruti. Il n'y a rien de plus simple que prouver qu'on a travaill quelque part si cela tait effectif.

----------


## ManusDei

> En 7 mois, son parti obtient quasiment autant d'adhrents que le PS ! 
> Bref, a interroge, et c'est pour cela que les mdias en parle. Mais de la  dire qu'ils soutiennent, c'est compltement idiot.


Non, a c'est une bonne opration marketing. Pour "adhrer"  En Marche il suffit de s'inscrire sur le site (c'est gratuit), et c'tait ncessaire les premiers mois pour accder aux informations sur le site. C'est une magouille pour augmenter artificiellement le nombre "d'adhrents".

Si tu veux comparer aux autres partis, il faut comparer les donateurs (car dans les autres partis, pour tre adhrent faut filer des ronds, sinon tu es sympathisant).
Et En Marche a aux dernires nouvelles environ 18750 donateurs, ce qui est dj pas mal faut l'avouer, mais est loin des quasi 200000 adhrents dont il se rclame.

Aujourd'hui je ne sais pas si Macron est toujours une bulle, mais en 2016 il l'a t pendant un moment, il a largement bnfici d'une surexposition mdiatique.
http://www.marianne.net/agora-oui-ph...100249902.html

PS : sinon pas de problme, on change la dfinition les adhrents c'est les abonns sur twitter.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je n'ai pas dit que Macron tait mon candidat (je ne sais toujours pas pour qui je vais voter, et mme si je vais voter pour un des candidats), je trouve que vous reprenez btement ce que les Fillons, Mlenchon, Hamon, Le Pen rptent  longueur de journe, c'est  dire que Macron est le candidat des mdias. 
Personnellement, si j'entends souvent les mdias parler de Macron, c'est soit pour s'tonner de son succs, soit pour dnoncer son absence de programme, soit les deux. C'est pas ce que jappellerai un soutien.

Quand  Fillon, je pense personnellement qu'il est coupable, mais comme pour tout affaire judiciaire, il faut attendre la dcision de la justice. 
A noter que cette dcision pourrait tre reporte aprs les lections, afin d'viter un problme dmocratique. A noter que Fillon joue la montre dans cette histoire. Pour lui, lintrt est que a traine, jusqu' ce que la justice ne puisse plus le mettre en examen sans tre accus de dstabiliser le systme dmocratique. 
Bref, chaque jour qui passe, le sauve. Maintenant, mme s'il n'est pas mis en examen, je pense que les franais risquent de le sanctionner, ce qui ne serait que justice...

----------


## Ryu2000

> je trouve que vous reprenez btement ce que les Fillons, Mlenchon, Hamon, Le Pen rptent  longueur de journe, c'est  dire que Macron est le candidat des mdias.


Ce n'est pas parce que ces personnes en sont arriv  la mme  la mme conclusion que nous qu'ils ont tord.
Personnellement je n'ai jamais entendu de candidat dire que Macron tait sur mdiatis.

Moi c'est lexprience qui me fait dire que Macron est sur mdiatis.
Tous les jours je me rends  cette adresse :
https://news.google.fr/

Je lis les titres et  chaque fois je remarque qu'il y a des articles sur Macron, mme quand il n'y a rien  dire, par exemple aujourd'hui ( gauche il y a " la une" et Macron est toujours l) :
Le camp Macron se dit victime de Vladimir Poutine et de Julian Assange
Quelle est cette paranoa ?
Et depuis quand on considre Julian Assange comme un mchant pote avec la Russie ?
Bientt ils vont critiquer qui ? Snowden ?!
N'importe quoi...

Les articles de l'heure :
La juppiste Aurore Berg rejoint Emmanuel Macron
Tout le monde s'en fout d'Aurore Berg, mais  un point...
Mais a envoie un message "si vous aimez Jupp votez Macron".

Emmanuel Macron est le seul capable de renouveler notre systme politique
Il aurait pu le faire quand il tait ministre et de toute faon il risque de le renouveler dans le mauvais sens.

----------


## TallyHo

En parlant des soutiens de Macron, est il utile de rappeler cette "superbe" dclaration ?




> Louer son ventre pour faire un enfant ou louer ses bras pour travailler  lusine, quelle diffrence ?
> Pierre Berg


Mme certaines associations LGBT ont ragi dfavorablement  ce propos...

On dit souvent "Qui se ressemblent s'assemblent", a fait rflchir quand mme, surtout qu'il y a des retours d'ascenseur contre le soutien, il ne faut pas rver... Quel sera le retour envers Berg et cette crasse dsacralisation de l'enfantement en la plaant au mme niveau qu'un simple emploi ? Je ne voudrais pas faire de catastrophisme mais il faut garder a en tte au moment de choisir le bulletin.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> En parlant des soutiens de Macron, est il utile de rappeler cette "superbe" dclaration ?
> 
> 
> 
> Mme certaines associations LGBT ont ragi dfavorablement  ce propos...
> 
> On dit souvent "Qui se ressemblent s'assemblent", a fait rflchir quand mme, surtout qu'il y a des retours d'ascenseur contre le soutien, il ne faut pas rver... Quel sera le retour envers Berg et cette crasse dsacralisation de l'enfantement en la plaant au mme niveau qu'un simple emploi ? Je ne voudrais pas faire de catastrophisme mais il faut garder a en tte au moment de choisir le bulletin.


Non mais srieusement ?
Ce qui fait rflchir c'est ton niveau a faire des raccourcis qui est plus quimpressionnant.
Donc si je suis ta logique, si Besancenot dit qu'il soutient Macron, Macron devra appliquer les ides de notre cher rvolutionnaire ? Vraiment c'est pratique, je vais aussi le soutenir Macron, il sera obliger de faire ce que je pense !

Bon tu peux au moins te dire que tu as le niveau d'un dput LR, c'est dj pas trop mal  ::aie:: 
http://www.marianne.net/soutien-berg...100249733.html

Et que dire des soutiens de LePen, mais la, pas de commentaire, pourtant la c'est pas la mme affaire....

----------


## TallyHo

> Ce qui fait rflchir c'est ton niveau a faire des raccourcis qui est plus quimpressionnant.
> Donc si je suis ta logique, si Besancenot dit qu'il soutient Macron, Macron devra appliquer les ides de notre cher rvolutionnaire ?


Parce que tu crois que prter des intentions  ton interlocuteur est d'un trs grand niveau ?

Je n'ai pas dit qu'il DOIT appliquer, j'ai dit qu'il faut se poser la question de ce que Macron a promis en change du soutien. Et quand on voit l'idologie vhicule par Berg, on peut se demander si le deal n'est pas d'ouvrir les portes pour tendre vers a.

Tous les politiciens ngocient les voix avec tel ou tel lobby / communaut / etc... Si tu crois que la politique fonctionne sans retour d'ascenseur, c'est que tu es vraiment naf ou ignorant...




> Et que dire des soutiens de LePen, mais la, pas de commentaire, pourtant la c'est pas la mme affaire....


Pas de commentaire car il n'y a pas lieu d'en faire vu que mon propos tait sur Macron...

----------


## psychadelic

> Ouais mais rien ne dit que l'affaire des emails  eu un impact sur la campagne.
> Les tasuniens avaient beaucoup de raisons de se mfier d'Hillary, avec ou sans la fuite des emails.
> 
> 
> Ouais si le parti  fait plein de choses illgales.
> Si le parti est clean a ne peut pas faire de dgt au contraire.
> Vous vous foutez tous de la gueule de Trump et de son smartphone Android, mais c'est moins grave que le serveur d'Hillary...
> 
> Dire "Salaud de Hacker vous avez rendu public des scandales secret d'Hillary et peut tre que des lecteurs amricains ont pris la dcision de ne pas voter pour elle  cause de ces emails", c'est comme dire "Salaud de canard enchan vous avez sorti le Penelope Gate qui va probablement donner envie aux lecteurs rpublicains de ne pas voter rpublicain".
> Sauf que pour le Penelope Gate c'est plus grave puisque les lecteurs rpublicain risquent de voter Macron...


D'apres Fillon, ce  qui linquite c'est que ses lecteurs votent LePen. Il l'a dit clairement, "vous ne pouvez pas me faire partir parce que sinon mes lecteurs vont se tourner vers LePen" Ce qui est au passage une forme de chantage.

Mais passons.



Alors pour commencer je n'ai port aucun jugement positif ou ngatif sur le Hacking du serveur des Dmocrates US, j'ai juste dit que cette action  bel et bien exist et qu'elle  eu un impact sur la campagne (dterminant ou non, ce n'est pas la question).

Ensuite et visiblement tu n'a qu'une connaissance dforme des faits sur ce Hacking, et tes conclusions sont completement  cot de la ralit.

Ensuite, tu mlange 2 affaires distinctes, l'histoire des eMails d'H.Clinton  commenc en *2012*, quand au Hacking de "Guccifer 2.0" sur le serveur des dmocrates il  t fait en *2016*, et il  abouti  la publication de quelques *20.000 messages de 7 dirigeants du parti dmocrate* qui l'ont utilis pour la seule campagne. donc cela n'a rien  voir avec H.Clinton personnellement.

Quand  l'histoire sur l'utilisation de sa boite mail prive d'H.Clinton au lieu de celle qu'elle aurait du utiliser en tant que secrtaire d'tat, et donc d'un premier et autre piratage(fait en *2012*) du serveur de son compte priv, il  t remis sur le tapis par le directeur du FBI (anti-Clinton).
La question tait de savoir si oui ou non ils contenaient des secrets d'tat, car dans ce cas la elle aurait commis un crime fdral. Cela reprsente plus de 55000 pages et le FBI  pris son temps pour les plucher, pour finalement conclure qu'il n'y avait aucun secrets d'tat qui y soient prsent.


Alors STP, arrte avec tes syllogismes accusateurs, de plus bases sur des informations parcellaires et fausses.

Des Hackers il y en a des bon et des mauvais, et dans le cas du piratage du parti dmocrate, il s'agit plus d'une volont de nuisance que de dmocratie.
D'ailleurs les serveurs du parti rpublicain on eux aussi t pirats, mais les infos n'ont jamais t envoyes a wikileaks...


Pour terminer, accusationrcente faite par les USA et qui  abouti au renvoi de diplomates Russes ne porte pas ni sur le Hacking de *2012*, ni sur celui du serveur utilis pour la campagne parti dmocrate, mais sur une srie de *hacking fait sur les tlphones mobiles* d'un nombre de personnalit du parti dmocrate dont certains sont lus.

Ce qui te fait un score d'au moins 3 amalgames d'informations, utilises de manire erron de surcrot...
C'est bien d'avoir des opinions et de les dfendre, encore faudrait-il qu'elles soient bass sur des faits rels et non imaginaires  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Hillary n'avait pas a avoir ce serveur d'email prive, c'tait une faille de scurit, elle n'avait pas le droit de l'avoir.
Si elle n'avait pas fais autant de choses illgales il n'y aurait pas eu autant  dire...
Le contenu des leaks n'a pas fais de scandale dans la presse (il y a des articles pour dire qu'elle avait t hack et que plein de choses avaient fuit, mais il n'y a pas d'article qui expliquait exactement ce qu'on lui reprochait).

Pour moi le scandale ce n'est pas qu'elle ce soit fait hacker, c'est plutt ce qu'on a appris qu'elle faisait.
C'est a qu'il faut aller fouiller, il faudrait regarder tout ce qu'a ressortie WikiLeaks, mais j'ai pas le temps...

Enfin bref c'est fini maintenant il faut passer  autre chose.
Jespre pour le parti Dmocrates qu'ils trouveront une meilleur candidate... (a ne doit pas tre compliqu)

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour revenir  Macron (il faudrait peut tre un topic ddi) : Je ne suis pas le seul  trouver que les mdias l'aiment bien :


 7:27 il est dit : "Avec des politiques qui sont un peu les chouchous des mdias, Emmanuel Macron par exemple".

==============================
Pure l'quipe de communication de Macron ne rigole pas, ce sont des pro, ils doivent venir de la pub, Macron est  vendre comme n'importe quel autre produit...

----------


## Mingolito

Macron en ce moment fait gaffe sur gaffe, je trouve que sa campagne deviens ridicule.
Du coup il est  galit maintenant au premier tour avec Fillon.

Si Macron continue  gaffer il reste encore une chance pour Fillon malgr tout, enfin s'il est lu on sera pas beaucoup plus avanc la CGT ne lui permettra pas de lever le petit doigt logiquement.

----------


## Marco46

> Macron en ce moment fait gaffe sur gaffe, je trouve que sa campagne deviens ridicule.
> Du coup il est  galit maintenant au premier tour avec Fillon.


Quelle gaffe ? Ses propos sur la colonisation ? a gne qui  part des gros cons racistes qui votent Fillon / Le Pen (C'est  dire pas son lectorat  la base) ? 




> Si Macron continue  gaffer il reste encore une chance pour Fillon malgr tout, enfin s'il est lu on sera pas beaucoup plus avanc la CGT ne lui permettra pas de lever le petit doigt logiquement.


Si tu penses que la CGT empchera toute rforme ( ce demander si tu viens pas de sortir de 30 ans de cryognisation mbon c'est autre chose),  part une bonne grosse dictature fasciste, quel type de gouvernement pourrait faire avancer les choses dans le sens que tu souhaites ?

----------


## zecreator

> Quelle gaffe ?


Quand il balance que le mariage gay a humili la France, et que les militants de la "manif pour tous" sont des gens sincres, et non des extrmistes ni des fanatiques. Par exemple.

----------


## Mingolito

> Si tu penses que la CGT empchera toute rforme ( ce demander si tu viens pas de sortir de 30 ans de cryognisation mbon c'est autre chose),  part une bonne grosse dictature fasciste, quel type de gouvernement pourrait faire avancer les choses dans le sens que tu souhaites ?


J'aime bien observer les choses pour essayer de les comprendre j'ai jamais dit que je pensais qu'il soit possible de changer quoi que ce soit. Je ne milite dans aucun parti.
Quand on se rappelle que aux USA le communisme tait interdit, a montre quand mme la dangerosit de la chose.
Je ne voie pas comment la France serait apte  interdire le communiste, la CGT et voir le droit de grve, dans ce cas il y  aucune solution.
A moins que Fillon ou mme Macron arrivent  remettre en tat une conomie de march fonctionnelle, donc comme on dit  "dgraisser le Mammouth", comme cela  t fait en UK (dans la douleur j'en conviens) la France va continuer vers le dsastre conomique, tout ce que je peu faire c'est regarder le spectacle en mangeant mes popcorns.

Si on lis par exemple ce forum on se rends compte qu'il est  trs grande majorit de gauche (probablement  cause de l'age moyen, jeune, naf et donc qui croient aux utopies) et que la grande majorit des gens sont pour la conservation de toutes les lois Mitterrand, y compris l'ISF cette aberration unique au monde, et contre les lois qui pourraient aider le pays  sortir de la mouise comme la lgalisation du cannabis (vider les prisons, augmenter les recettes en taxes...) , dans ce cas je ne voie pas ce qui changerais la ruine va continuer  s'intensifier...

----------


## Marco46

> Quand il balance que le mariage gay a humili la France, et que les militants de la "manif pour tous" sont des gens sincres, et non des extrmistes ni des fanatiques. Par exemple.


Ah celle l m'avait chapp. Pas mal en effet.

----------


## GPPro

> Quelle gaffe ? Ses propos sur la colonisation ? a gne qui  part des gros cons racistes qui votent Fillon / Le Pen (C'est  dire pas son lectorat  la base) ?


??? Moi a me gne. La colonisation n'est certes pas un acte glorieux mais parler de "crime contre l'humanit" c'est vraiment trs con et dvaloriser ce que sont les crimes contre l'humanit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ??? Moi a me gne. La colonisation n'est certes pas un acte glorieux mais parler de "crime contre l'humanit" c'est vraiment trs con et dvaloriser ce que sont les crimes contre l'humanit.


Une fois n'est pas coutume, je suis d'accord avec GPPro.

----------


## BenoitM

> ??? Moi a me gne. La colonisation n'est certes pas un acte glorieux mais parler de "crime contre l'humanit" c'est vraiment trs con et dvaloriser ce que sont les crimes contre l'humanit.


Euh tu devrais relire les cours d'histoire.
Il y a quelque peuple qu'on a extermin (Amrique, Afrique), les mains coup, l'esclave si c'est pas des crime contre l'humanit je sais pas ce que c'est...

----------


## ManusDei

> Quand il balance que le mariage gay a humili la France, et que les militants de la "manif pour tous" sont des gens sincres, et non des extrmistes ni des fanatiques. Par exemple.


Non mais c'est bon, le lendemain il a dit qu'il dfendait galement le mariage homo et les droits des personnes LGBT, et qu'il ferait attention  ce que l'galit soit rellement mise en place et pas seulement dans la loi.
De quoi il parlait exactement, qu'est-ce qu'il va faire pour a ? On ne sait pas, mais il fait rver.

----------


## GPPro

> Non mais c'est bon, le lendemain il a dit qu'il dfendait galement le mariage homo et les droits des personnes LGBT, et qu'il ferait attention  ce que l'galit soit rellement mise en place et pas seulement dans la loi.
> De quoi il parlait exactement, qu'est-ce qu'il va faire pour a ? On ne sait pas, mais il fait rver.


Comm lu dans le Monde de mmoire, Macron c'est le populisme pour les bobos. Demandez ce que vous voulez entendre, il vous le dira !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a quelque peuple qu'on a extermin


Ouais dans l'histoire les 2 plus gros gnocides sont le gnocide des natifs amricains et le gnocide des aborignes d'Australie.
Mais c'est pas "on", ce sont des individus issu de diffrentes nationalits (la plupart du temps c'tait des anglais).




> l'esclave si c'est pas des crime contre l'humanit je sais pas ce que c'est...


Il y a une diffrence entre colonisation et esclavage.
Mais effectivement "esclavage" fait partie de la liste des crimes contre l'humanit :
Crime contre l'humanit - Dfinition complte et dtaille
Il n'y a pas "colonisation" dans la liste.

Moi le truc qui me gne c'est qu'on reparle de vieux trucs, la colonisation est termin depuis longtemps, les franais actuel n'y sont pour rien, d'ailleurs les franais de l'poque n'y taient pour rien, les gouvernement qui ont dcid de colonis n'ont pas demand l'avis du peuple...
On ne va pas tre coupable pour l'ternit pour des choses que nous n'avons pas commises...
En plus la culpabilit n'est pas hrditaire.
Alors certains gouvernements franais tait pro colonisations (il faudrait essayer de faire une liste pour voir qui a pousser la colonisation exactement).
Je sais que dans la liste il y a Jules Ferry avec sa dclaration "Les hommes suprieurs ont un droit sur les races infrieurs, elles ont le devoir de civiliser les races infrieurs".
Franois Hollande et le colonialisme de Jules Ferry
Franois Hollande a inaugur son mandat en allant rendre hommage  Jules Ferry...

----------


## zecreator

J'ai pris le temps de relire tout le topic, et je fini par me demander si ceux qui vivent sous le rgime de la dictature ne sont pas plus heureux ?
Au moins, ils ne se posent plus de question. Ils savent  quoi s'en tenir et ils essaient d'avancer avec a.

En fait, dans l'histoire, ceux sont les dmocraties qui ont fait le plus de victimes. C'est dingue !

----------


## psychadelic

Il y a des susceptibilits mal places.
Les diverses colonisations sont loin  davoir t une dlicieuse histoire du pass, surtout pour ceux qui lont subit.
Pour maintenir leur emprises sur les terres colonises, les armes coloniales ont rivalis en matire de terreur et de violence.
Ce que lon appelle encore aujourdhui la pacification de lAlgrie, sont des suites de massacres et autre politiques de la terre brle perptr par de beaux gnraux Franais.

Alors vu dEurope la colonisation est souvent conjugu au pass antrieur, habill des propagandes nationalistes vantant le prestige et laction civilisatrice, cest trs loin dtre la ralit historique.




> Il y a une diffrence entre colonisation et esclavage.
> Mais effectivement "esclavage" fait partie de la liste des crimes contre l'humanit :
> Crime contre l'humanit - Dfinition complte et dtaille
> Il n'y a pas "colonisation" dans la liste..


Non, le mot "colonisation" n'est pas dans la liste, mais il y tout ce que la colonisation comporte :
    le meurtre ;
    l'extermination ;
    la rduction en esclavage ;
    la dportation ou le transfert forc de population ;
    l'emprisonnement ou autre forme de privation grave de libert physique en violation des dispositions fondamentales du droit international ;
    la torture ;
    le viol, l'esclavage sexuel, la prostitution force, la grossesse force, la strilisation force ou toute autre forme de violence sexuelle de gravit comparable ;
    la perscution de tout groupe ou de toute collectivit identifiable pour des motifs dordre politique, racial, national, ethnique, culturel, religieux ou sexiste, ou en fonction dautres critres universellement reconnus comme inadmissibles en droit international, en corrlation avec tout acte vis dans le prsent paragraphe ou tout crime relevant de la comptence de la Cour ;
    la disparition force de personnes ;
    le crime d'apartheid ;
    d'autres actes inhumains de caractre analogue causant intentionnellement de grandes souffrances ou des atteintes graves  lintgrit physique ou  la sant physique ou mentale.

----------


## Mingolito

En fait Macron il veux faire du "clientlisme", le problme c'est que avec les Smartphones et internet tout ce qu'il dit  pierre Paul Jacques sera enregistr et publi, donc tout ce qui fera plaisir  Paul sera rapport et Jacque en sera offusqu, ca fait un scandale et il est oblig de parler pour rattraper sa bourde et la gnralement il ne fait que s'enfoncer.

Donc s'il continue dans cette voie il va continuer son suicide politique, ce qui laisse la place  Fillon...
Au moins son discours et il est cohrent "je vais vous serrer votre ceinture pendant que moi j'engraisse ma femme et mes enfants avec vos impts, parce que j'aime ma femme !"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors vu dEurope la colonisation est souvent conjugu au pass antrieur, habill des propagandes nationalistes vantant le prestige et laction civilisatrice, cest trs loin dtre la ralit historique.


Je suis compltement contre la colonisation, bon cela dit c'tait fini bien avant ma naissance, donc mon opinion n'a strictement aucun intrt.
Il faudrait comprendre l'idologie de ceux qui ont voulu la colonisation, au nom de quoi ils ont colonis ? Quels taient leur motivations officielles ?

Je n'ai jamais vu la colonisation prsent sous un angle positif,  l'poque o la colonisation a eu lieu je ne crois pas que des nationalistes aient t au pouvoir...
Ensuite les colonialismes sont diffrents les colonies Anglaises n'taient pas comme les colonies Allemandes qui n'taient pas comme les colonies Belge, qui n'taient pas comme les colonies Nerlandaises.




> Non, le mot "colonisation" n'est pas dans la liste, mais il y tout ce que la colonisation comporte :


Il n'y a peut tre pas toujours tous ces points ngatifs et parfois peut tre que les peuples coloniss bnficiaient d'avantages.

Par exemple le dcret d'Adolphe Cremieux :
Dcret Crmieux
C'tait sympa pour les juifs algriens, on leur a donn la citoyennet franaise.
Bon par contre c'tait vraiment pas sympa pour tous les autres algriens...
Du coup c'est un mauvais exemple...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> mon opinion n'a strictement aucun intrt.


Un clair de lucidit ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron accorde son discours en fonction de l'audience, l il devait tre en Algrie, du coup il a pens qu'il pourrait rcuprer des votes musulmans en parlant de la colonisation.
Une partie des musulmans avaient tendance  voter PS, mais aprs Valls les franais musulmans vont avoir du mal  voter PS...
Macron souhaite rcuprer une partie de cette lectorat.

Faut arrter avec la colonisation c'est fini depuis longtemps...
On va pas continuer pendant des sicles et des sicles  se dire "ceux qui taient au pouvoir en France en 1885 ont pris des mauvaises dcisions et nous devons tous nous sentir coupable pour l'ternit".
Les Franais d'aujourd'hui n'ont rien a voir l dedans...
Tous les responsables de la colonisation sont mort et c'tait des enfoires dans le genre de Jules Ferry.

 la limite si vous voulez tre sympa avec l'Afrique, arrtez le franc CFA, aidez les pays africains  se dvelopper au lieu de leur piquer leur ressources sans leur donner de boulot.
Cette dclaration est bien :


Une grande partie de l'argent qui est dans notre porte monnaie vient de lexploitation de l'Afrique.

----------


## psychadelic

> Faut arrter avec la colonisation c'est fini depuis longtemps...
> On va pas continuer pendant des sicles et des sicles  se dire "ceux qui taient au pouvoir en France en 1885 ont pris des mauvaises dcisions et nous devons tous nous sentir coupable pour l'ternit".
> Les Franais d'aujourd'hui n'ont rien a voir l dedans...
> Tous les responsables de la colonisation sont mort et c'tait des enfoires dans le genre de Jules Ferry.


???
Qui parle de culpabiliser les Franais ??
Il ne s'agit que d'histoire, si on veut la paix des peuples, il faut d'abord reconnaitre les faits tels qu'ils sont.

On se moque de la Turquie qui refuse toujours de reconnaitre le gnocide Armnien.
Et cette tache dans leur histoire leur porte un pjudice qui va au del du peuple Armnien.

La France et l'Algrie vivent une relation d'amour et de haine.
Tant que les plaies de l'histoire ne seront pas guries on continuera  alimenter la haine, cela fera le jeux de ceux qui veulent diviser les peuples, comme les Islamistes radicaux, des populistes et des totalitariste des 2 bords.
La division ne profite  personne sauf aux nemis extrieurs aux 2 camps.






> Je n'ai jamais vu la colonisation prsent sous un angle positif,  l'poque o la colonisation a eu lieu je ne crois pas que des nationalistes aient t au pouvoir...


Ben si, qu'est-ce que t'imagine ?
Napolon III  bien balay la rpublique avec son coup d'tat en 1851, ce qui tait son objectif depuis 1836. Un Fasciste avant l'heure, et de toutes faon la France de cette poque tait fortement Nationnaliste et les militaires taient aux avant postes.





> Ensuite les colonialismes sont diffrents les colonies Anglaises n'taient pas comme les colonies Allemandes qui n'taient pas comme les colonies Belge, qui n'taient pas comme les colonies Nerlandaises.


Tu oublie l'Espagne qui  son actif la disparition de l'empire Aztque. Le Portugal est aussi le premier des empires coloniaux...

La colonisation de l'Algrie  aussi t une douleur pour les Franais, Napolon III  dport tous les Franais qu'il trouvait indsirables, ils ont t les premiers pieds noirs(1848). Comme quoi si on parle de crime contre l'humanit pour la colonisation de l'algrie il peut aussi s'agir de Franais
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%A...C3.A9portation

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il ne s'agit que d'histoire, si on veut la paix des peuples, il faut d'abord reconnaitre les faits tels qu'ils sont.


Tout ce que a fait c'est entretenir de la haine.
a rappelle un peu a :


Au lieu de tourner la page et d'aller de l'avant, on leur rappelle qu'ils ont t colonis et l en plus on leur dit que c'tait une crime contre l'humanit, du coup a ne va pas les calmer a va donner  certains une raison de dtester la France.




> Tant que les plaies de l'histoire ne seront pas guries on continuera  alimenter la haine


Justement *l* on ne gurit pas les plaies on entretient la haine...
La France n'a jamais ni avoir colonis l'Algrie, elle a t dcolonis, il n'y a plus de plaie... On ne va pas ressasser le pass ternellement, a n'apportera rien de positif.




> Ben si, qu'est-ce que t'imagine ?


La colonisation a eu lieu au nom des Droits de l'Homme avec des types comme Jules Ferry, ils n'taient pas du tout nationaliste...

La colonisation de l'Afrique et ses dtracteurs



> En France, les principaux opposants se recrutent chez les royalistes, qui ne voient pas l'intrt de disperser tous azimuts les forces vives de la nation, et dans la droite nationaliste qui veut privilgier la revanche sur l'Allemagne, vainqueur de la France en 1870-1871. Le snateur monarchiste de Broglie lance  la tribune du Snat : Les colonies affaiblissent la patrie qui les fonde. Bien loin de la fortifier, elles lui soutirent son sang et ses forces (11 dcembre 1884).


Les royalistes et les nationalistes taient contre la colonisation.




> Tu oublie l'Espagne qui  son actif la disparition de l'empire Aztque. Le Portugal est aussi le premier des empires coloniaux...


Je ne faisais pas une liste exhaustive des pays colonisateurs, je voulais juste dire que les colonisations taient diffrentes. La colonisation Franaise ne devait pas tre la pire, ce n'tait pas la plus sympa non plus...  ::(: 
Est-ce que l'Angleterre dit  ses anciennes colonies que la colonisation tait un crime contre l'humanit ?
Le Portugal, l'Espagne ?

Est-ce que les amricains se sont excus pour le gnocide des amrindiens ?
Est-ce que les australiens se sont excus pour le gnocide des aborignes ?
Est-ce que les amricains se sont excus pour 400 ans d'esclavage ?
C'tait quand mme plus grave que la colonisation...

La Palestine est colonis aujourd'hui et a ne choque personne...
La colonisation isralienne des territoires palestiniens



> En Isral, une nouvelle loi adopte par le Parlement le 6 fvrier 2017 doit permettre  l'Etat de lgaliser quelque 53 colonies sauvages sur des terres palestiniennes en Cisjordanie occupe. Une dcision "en infraction avec la loi internationale" pour le patron de l'ONU


L'ONU condamne la nouvelle loi isralienne sur les colonies

Sondage :
Macron a-t-il eu raison de dire que la colonisation tait un crime contre l'humanit?
Plus de 107 000 votants.

Bon aprs faut relativiser ce sont juste les propos d'un candidat  llection prsidentielle en campagne, avec un peu de chance il n'arrivera mme pas au second tour.
En tout cas il est balze pour diviser les franais...

Je trouve que a n'amliore pas les relations entre la France et ses anciennes colonies.
Il vaudrait mieux faire des traits de commerce, des alliances technologique, entre la France et des nations Africaine.

----------


## behe

> Est-ce que les amricains se sont excus pour le gnocide des amrindiens ?
> Est-ce que les australiens se sont excus pour le gnocide des aborignes ?
> Est-ce que les amricains se sont excus pour 400 ans d'esclavage ?


T'en rates pas une 

Lultime reconnaissance symbolique a eu lieu en fvrier 2008 lorsque le nouveau Premier ministre Kevin Rudd et le chef de lopposition Brendan Nelson se sont excuss devant le Parlement au nom du peuple australien pour les crimes commis par le pass envers les Aborignes.

Rudd a dit :  We apologise for the laws and policies of successive parliaments and governments that have inflicted profound grief, suffering and loss on these our fellow Australians. We apologise especially for the removal of Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islander children from their families, their communities and their country. 




Le peuple amricain prsente ses excuses formelles pour l'esclavage et la sgrgation raciale. C'est une premire. Le Snat amricain a approuv jeudi par acclamation cette rsolution symbolique. Cet acte intervient  la veille de la clbration annuelle de la fin de l'esclavage aux Etats-Unis, qui remonte  la guerre de Scession en 1865.
Le texte, vot  lunanimit, prsente des excuses aux Noirs amricains pour,  linjustice fondamentale, la cruaut, la brutalit et linhumanit de lesclavage, ainsi que pour la sgrgation, qui na t dfinitivement abolie quen 1964 avec la loi sur les droits civiques .

RFI, Washington, Donaig Le Du - 19/06/2009

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon ben voil juste un discours d'excuse, ils n'ont pas dit qu'il s'agissait de crimes contre l'humanit.
Et quand Obama est all au Japon il ne s'est pas excus pour l'utilisation (non ncessaire) des 2 bombes atomiques de technologie diffrentes sur des populations civiles.

La France s'est dj excus pour le colonialisme, la dcolonisation a eu lieu depuis longtemps, c'est fini on ne peut rien faire de plus.

----------


## behe

> Bon ben voil juste un discours d'excuse, ils n'ont pas dit qu'il s'agissait de crimes contre l'humanit.
> Et quand Obama est all au Japon il ne s'est pas excus pour l'utilisation (non ncessaire) des 2 bombes atomiques de technologie diffrentes sur des populations civiles.
> 
> La France s'est dj excus pour le colonialisme, la dcolonisation a eu lieu depuis longtemps, c'est fini on ne peut rien faire de plus.


Tu peux arrter de faire la girouette stp.
Tu demandes est-ce que les gouvernements se sont excuss, la rponse est oui. Aprs entre crime contre l'humanit et " inhumanit, cruaut, barbarie, non respect de la religion et j'en passe" c'est la mme 
edit : suppression de la dfinition un peu trop succincte

edit2: vu que l'esclavage est dans la dfinition juridique d'un crime contre l'humanit, si tu t'excuses d'avoir utilis des esclaves tu reconnais un crime contre l'humanit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu demandes est-ce que les gouvernements se sont excuss, la rponse est oui.


J'avais mal formul ma phrase...
Et c'est lger et tard comme excuse...
Mais bon c'est mieux que rien. 
Les excuses du Snat amricain pour l'esclavage




> si tu t'excuses d'avoir utilis des esclaves tu reconnais un crime contre l'humanit.


Est-ce que dans leur dclaration  un moment ils disent "en utilisant des esclaves nous avons commis un crime contre l'humanit" ?



L le problme c'est que Macron n'a pas dis "la France reconnait l'injustice fondamentale, la cruaut, la brutalit et l'inhumanit de la colonisation" il a dit "la colonisation est un crime contre l'humanit".

Programme sant : Franois Fillon met de l'eau dans son vin
Alain Jupp conseille  Franois Fillon de "prendre davantage en compte" son lectorat
Edit :
Franois Fillon veut tourner la page de laffaire Penelope
_Aprs avoir balay lhypothse de son retrait, le candidat de la droite sefforce de renouer avec les sujets de fond._

----------


## behe

> J'avais mal formul ma phrase...
> Et c'est lger et tard comme excuse...
> Mais bon c'est mieux que rien. 
> Les excuses du Snat amricain pour l'esclavage
> 
> 
> Est-ce que dans leur dclaration  un moment ils disent "en utilisant des esclaves nous avons commis un crime contre l'humanit" ?
> 
> L le problme c'est que Macron n'a pas dis "la France reconnait l'injustice fondamentale, la cruaut, la brutalit et l'inhumanit de la colonisation" il a dit "la colonisation est un crime contre l'humanit".
> ...


Je ne savais pas que Macron tait dj prsident ....
Tu compare les dires des gouvernements avec les dires d'un politique n'tant plus dans le gouvernement, va falloir arrter de tout mlanger. 
Sinon j'ai un ami d'un ami qui connait quelqu'un qui a dit que les crimes contre l'humanit bah tous les pays ils en ont fait, tu trouves pas a honteux vis  vis du discours de Gandhi? <= mme niveau de comparaison que ton discours

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu compare les dires des gouvernements avec les dires d'un politique n'tant plus dans le gouvernement


Ouais et c'est pas avec ces propos qu'il risque d'atteindre le pouvoir ^^

Nouvelle-Aquitaine : pour prs de 8 sonds sur 10, Franois Fillon nest pas victime dun complot
POUR NKM, IL NE SERAIT PAS "CRDIBLE" DE REMPLACER FRANOIS FILLON
Quand Franois Fillon dnonait un lu dont la femme tait accuse demploi fictif

----------


## Zirak

Et sinon,  part balancer 50 liens par messages, tu proposes autre chose ? Nan car bon, on a pas besoin de toi pour faire une recherche Google sur Fillon hein...

----------


## Ryu2000

On dirait que a c'est calm  propos de Fillon, on est en train de la lcher un peu avec cette histoire d'emploi fictif.
Par contre il se rapproche de Jupp...

Et sinon Macron aimerait le soutient de Bayrou.

----------


## zecreator

Non mais les gens, a fait plus d'un mois qu'on bouffe du Fillon  toutes les sauces. On veut passer  autre chose. Pendant que l'on tait tous focus sur le cas Fillon, on ne regardait pas ce que Marine et Macron nous prparaient. Ceux sont des malins tout de mme !

C'est le principe du jeu "Sentinel". Tant que le gardien ne te regarde pas, tu peux faire le con.

----------


## icsor

> Et quand Obama est all au Japon il ne s'est pas excus pour l'utilisation (non ncessaire) des 2 bombes atomiques de technologie diffrentes sur des populations civiles.


Bonjour,

en quoi estimes-tu que l'utilisation des 2 bombes n'taient pas ncessaire?

L'utilisation de la deuxime bombe est un peu plus discutable (bien que de nombreux arguments existent quand mme), mais la premire bombe a permis :
l'arrt quasi immdiat de la guerre donc
moins de militaire tu (alli comme japonais)moins de civil japonais tu (de par les bombardements et les milices combattantes)moins de ressources utilisesmontr sa force aux russes donc 
pas de guerre directe avec l'URSS juste aprs la deuxime guerre mondialeplus de grand conflit mondiaux

----------


## Ryu2000

> en quoi estimes-tu que l'utilisation des 2 bombes n'taient pas ncessaire?


Le Japon tait prt  se rendre avant la premire bombe atomique.
Le problme c'est que les USA voulaient que le Japon se rendent sans condition.
Par consquent les 2 bombes atomiques largu sur le Japon sont le plus gros acte terroriste de l'histoire de l'humanit, ce n'tait plus une question de guerre  ce moment l.

Les USA voulaient :
- Tester leur 2 technologies
- Montrer au monde qu'ils taient en avance dans le domaine des armes nuclaires
- Faire se soumettre le Japon sans condition

Normalement pendant une guerre tu vises les militaires pas les civils.

----------


## Fuigi

> Normalement pendant une guerre tu vises les militaires pas les civils.


Je connais pas les dtails pour les bombes nuclaires de la seconde guerre mondial, mais ce que tu dis ne m'tonnerais pas du tout. Aprs lors d'une guerre y a pas toujours un peu l'envie de montrer qu'on a la plus grosse, histoire de dissuader les autres de venir ?

Par contre, pour la partie que je cite, je suis pas d'accord. Si tu regarde dans l'histoire, anciennement la majorit des guerres tu attaques les militaires. 

Dans les guerres dites moderne ben les civils sont quand mme souvent touch..

----------


## fredinkan

> Par contre, pour la partie que je cite, je suis pas d'accord. Si tu regarde dans l'histoire, anciennement la majorit des guerres tu attaques les militaires.


Oui bien sur.
Il est bien reconnu que les hommes des villages n'taient pas tus et les femmes violes...



Le problme c'est effectivement que la demande de reddition sans condition tait juste impossible pour le Japon et que les USA le savaient.
Pour le reste...

----------


## psychadelic

> On dirait que a c'est calm  propos de Fillon, on est en train de la lcher un peu avec cette histoire d'emploi fictif.


C'est pas parce que les journaux n'en parlent pas que les Franais ont oubli leur colre et lui ont "pardonn",

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pas parce que les journaux n'en parlent pas que les Franais ont oubli


Si les mdias disent du bien de Fillon pendant les 2 mois  venir les franais susceptible de voter UMP seront prt  voter pour lui.
Une grosse partie des franais votent pour ceux pour qui les mdias leur disent de voter.
Fillon a du faire quelque chose pour se faire pardonner.

Aujourd'hui il semblerait que les mdias veulent un second tour : Macron VS FN.
D'aprs les mdias, de cette faon Macron finira prsident et l'objectif sera atteint, vu que Macron c'est le candidat du systme.  (mais le plan peut changer, et aujourd'hui les mdias perdent de leur pouvoir ce qui est excellent  :8-): )

Pour Taubira, Macron se dit antisystme mais c'est un pur produit du systme
Elle sait de quoi elle parle puisqu'elle est un pur produit du systme galement.

----------


## BenoitM

> Et quand Obama est all au Japon il ne s'est pas excus pour l'utilisation (non ncessaire) des 2 bombes atomiques de technologie diffrentes sur des populations civiles.


C'est surtout que je vois pas le rapport.
Pourquoi parce que les Amricains ne reconnaissent pas leurs crimes de guerre que la France devrait faire pareil?
(ps la France n'tait pas en guerre mais envahissait des territoires)

Parce que mon voisin  tuer quelqu'un j'ai le droit de tuer?  ::aie::

----------


## icsor

> Le Japon tait prt  se rendre avant la premire bombe atomique.
> Le problme c'est que les USA voulaient que le Japon se rendent sans condition.
> Par consquent les 2 bombes atomiques largu sur le Japon sont le plus gros acte terroriste de l'histoire de l'humanit, ce n'tait plus une question de guerre  ce moment l.
> 
> Les USA voulaient :
> - Tester leur 2 technologies
> - Montrer au monde qu'ils taient en avance dans le domaine des armes nuclaires
> - Faire se soumettre le Japon sans condition
> 
> Normalement pendant une guerre tu vises les militaires pas les civils.


Bon, petit cous d'histoire de mon point de vue :
pendant la seconde guerre mondiale, les industries ont t vis de toutes part pour les dtruire, il ne me semble pas que dans les usines, ce soit majoritairement des militaires.de part et d'autres, les belligrants voulaient que les civils soient terroriss. (allemends, russes, japonais, les autres, je dois dire que je n'en sais rien en fait) Donc, pour faire peur, on s'attaque aussi aux civils.La capitulation sans conditions a t demand  Postdam, de mmoire par la Chine et les Etats Unis (et peur tre d'autres) avec comme conditions de rendre la Manchuokwo (l'orthographe ne doit pas tre bonne, mais c'tait l'tat fantoche sous tutelle japonaise) et la Core. Le japon ne voulais pas perdre autant, la Chine ne pouvais pas accept de perdre autant, d'o la continuation de la guerre. Les pertes humaines japonaises sur les les prises en fin de guerre tait norme tant civil que militaire, les amricains ne voulaient pas continuer comme a (le moral des troupes tait bas).les russes savaient que les amricains avaient la bombe, et que eux l'aurait dans quelques annes (du fait de leurs espions), les anglais aussi (et savaient qui espionnaient pour les russes), donc la dmonstration ne servaient pas  grand chose de ce point de vue.Les amricains avaient dj test une de leur bombe chez eux, certes, un seul des deux types, mais ils n'avaient pas besoin de plus de tests.Si les amricains avaient vraiment voulu montrer leurs puissances, ils auraient choisit les sites les plus peupls, et pas les berceaux de la civilisation japonaise (ils ont prfrer taper sur l'histoire du pays que sur la population et encore sans viser Kyoto)


La perte en civil japonais a pour moi tait plus faible que prvu du fait de la bombe.

----------


## TallyHo

Pour rsumer, c'tait une guerre propre... De quoi se plaint on franchement ?  ::roll:: 

Comment est on pass de Fillon  l'arme nuclaire ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est surtout que je vois pas le rapport.


C'tait pour dire qu'il faut arrter de vivre dans le pass, la France s'est dj excus pour la colonisation.
On ne va pas continuer de parler de la colonisation pendant encore des sicles et des sicles, il faut aller de l'avant et passer  autre chose.
Les peuples qui ont t colonis sont libre aujourd'hui.
La France n'aurait jamais du coloniser, mais les mauvaises personnes taient au pouvoir  prendre les mauvaises dcisions, sous la mauvaise idologie.

Dans l'histoire il y a eu des choses beaucoup plus grave que la colonisation qui n'ont pas t considr comme crime contre l'humanit.
Bon au final on s'en fout ce n'est que l'opinion de Macron...

----------


## Mingolito

*Le Canard a retrouv les vrais assistants du dput Fillon... et leurs complments de salaires tombs du ciel*

----------


## zecreator

"Si tu te crois super intelligent, demande-toi si ceux sont pas les autres qui sont super cons."

----------


## BenoitM

> Dans l'histoire il y a eu des choses beaucoup plus grave que la colonisation qui n'ont pas t considr comme crime contre l'humanit.


Vu tes notions d'histoire, je ne sais pas  quoi tu fais rfrence 

Je pense que la colonisation  sa place et une bien plus grande importance que de connaitre tous les rois de France  :;): 
Et vu comment tu en parles, je crois que ce n'est pas inutile d'en reparler mais sinon je suppose qu'on ne doit plus parler de Napolon, de la rvolution Franaise vu que c'est de l'histoire...

Et celui qui fait le plus un pataqus, c'est toi... Sinon personne n'en aurait parler  ::):

----------


## psychadelic

...

Franois Fillon est une vraie girouette, et il ne s'agit pas la que de son programme...
https://twitter.com/JL7508/status/833693848094273537

en 1999 il tait implacable en ce qui concernait l'emploi fictif de Mme Tibri, et il demandait l'exclusion du parti pour Jean Tibri




> "Il y a au RPR des milliers de militants, des milliers dlus, qui respectent la loi et qui veulent encore une fois tre fiers de leur parti. Eh bien ceux qui ne lont pas respecte, doivent tre exclus. Cest la rgle et cest celle que moi je ferai respecter".



J'ai le lien Ina si vous prfrez, a se passes  19:30  sur le chrono.
http://www.ina.fr/video/CAB99042608

ironie de l'histoire  32:32 sur ce mme journal on parle de lextraction d'un Mammouth  :;):

----------


## zecreator

Si on tait un vrai peuple avec des vraies couille des mecs comme Fillon ne se seraient jamais prsents.

----------


## psychadelic

> C'tait pour dire qu'il faut arrter de vivre dans le pass, la France s'est dj excus pour la colonisation.
> On ne va pas continuer de parler de la colonisation pendant encore des sicles et des sicles, il faut aller de l'avant et passer  autre chose.
> Les peuples qui ont t colonis sont libre aujourd'hui.
> La France n'aurait jamais du coloniser, mais les mauvaises personnes taient au pouvoir  prendre les mauvaises dcisions, sous la mauvaise idologie.


En fait, tu confond histoire et justice ou je ne sais quoi d'autre vu que tu mlange un peu tout.

L'histoire se fiche compltement de l'ide de justice, elle n'accuse ni ne victimise personne. Elle tabli les faits, restitue la vrit historique.

Macron ne cherche pas excuser la France, il reconnat juste un fait historique en le qualifiant correctement.
Dailleurs Fillon lui mme avait dit  peu prs la mme chose:


> "Que cela soit la colonisation ou que cela soit l'esclavage. L'esclavage est le crime le plus abominable qui n'ait jamais t commis par l'humanit"


*F.Fillon Fvrier 2017*

http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2017/02...on-sur-la-col/

En revanche, vouloir nier l'histoire, c'est un acte politique et a sappelle le ngationnisme.  :8-):

----------


## zecreator

57% des intentions de votes pour Fillon au second tour. Cela valait vraiment le coup de faire tout ce tapage ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> En revanche, vouloir nier l'histoire, c'est un acte politique et a sappelle le ngationnisme.


Certes mais je ne nie rien du tout, je n'ai pas jamais que que la colonisation n'avait pas lieu.
Certaine pense que la colonisation doit tre considr comme un crime contre l'humanit et ben trs bien.

J'ai trouv des propos de Macron plus choquant que ceux sur la colonisation.
Emmanuel Macron et le reniement de la culture franaise
_il n'y a pas une culture franaise, il y a une culture en France et elle est diverse._
Sauf que non, il y a bien une culture franaise.

Moi interprte comme a :
La France a toujours accept des individus de culture diffrente, ces gens l s'assimilaient, parmi eux il y avait des artistes et leur production enrichissait la culture Franaise.
Prenez Coluche (a marche aussi avec des scientifiques, des crivains, des peintres, des sculpteurs, des architectes, etc), il n'est pas franais  la base mais son oeuvre fait parti de la culture Franaise.
J'aurais pu dire Pablo Picasso, Marie Curie , Emile Zola ou Guillaume Apollinaire.

L'avocat de Fillon est confiant :
Arno Klarsfeld: "Pourquoi Fillon va gagner"
_Selon l'avocat Arno Klarsfeld, le candidat Les Rpublicains  la prsidentielle ne peut pas perdre. Parce que juridiquement et moralement, il n'est pas pire que les autres. Et que pour le reste, il est meilleur._

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> 57% des intentions de votes pour Fillon au second tour. Cela valait vraiment le coup de faire tout ce tapage ?


C'est vrai que les sondages ont la cote en ce moment  ::aie:: 

Et c'tait contre LePen pre mais compar au score de plus de 82% de Chirac en 2002, oui on peut considrer que cela a un impact.

Enfin donc pour toi, il n'aurait fallu rien dire si je comprend bien ? Vu que les Franais sont foutu de voter quand mme pour lui ? Autant blanchir les Balkany qui sont chaque fois rlu !

----------


## Gunny

> J'ai trouv des propos de Macron plus choquant que ceux sur la colonisation.
> Emmanuel Macron et le reniement de la culture franaise
> _il n'y a pas une culture franaise, il y a une culture en France et elle est diverse._
> Sauf que non, il y a bien une culture franaise.
> 
> Moi interprte comme a :
> La France a toujours accept des individus de culture diffrente, ces gens l s'assimilaient, parmi eux il y avait des artistes et leur production enrichissait la culture Franaise.
> Prenez Coluche (a marche aussi avec des scientifiques, des crivains, des peintres, des sculpteurs, des architectes, etc), il n'est pas franais  la base mais son oeuvre fait parti de la culture Franaise.
> J'aurais pu dire Pablo Picasso, Marie Curie , Emile Zola ou Guillaume Apollinaire.


L'article du Figaro est soit malhonnte, soit ignorant de la langue franaise (un comble quand on prtend dfendre la culture franaise). Il attaque un homme de paille. Macron a dit "il n'y a pas *une* culture franaise" (i.e "La France n'a pas qu'une culture unique"), pas "il n'y a pas *de* culture franaise" (i.e "La France n'a pas de culture spcifique"). Tu es donc d'accord avec Macron (j'avoue que a fait mal).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> 57% des intentions de votes pour Fillon au second tour. Cela valait vraiment le coup de faire tout ce tapage ?


57% au second tour contre Marine. a n'a rien d'tonnant. Pour Fillon, le challenge c'est d'tre au second tour.

----------


## Ryu2000

> i.e "La France n'a pas qu'une culture unique"


On devrait se dire que tous les romans, toutes les peintures, tous les films, toute l'architecture franaise fait partie d'un ensemble appel "culture franaise".
Mme si c'est trs htrogne et qu'il y a de tout on peut faire un ensemble.
Cela dit il y a du avoir des mouvements ou des priodes ou pendant 150 ans c'est le mme sous ensemble (comme quand on dit Musique Baroque : 1600 - 1750).

Et a vous le dfendez comment ?
Macron : "L'art franais, je ne l'ai jamais vu"
Alors que si t'as vu une peinture de Gustave Courbet t'as vu un petit morceau de l'art franais.

----------


## behe

> Alors que si t'as vu une peinture de Gustave Courbet t'as vu un petit morceau de l'art franais.


D'aprs Wiki : il a tudi les peintres espagnols, utilis des techniques flamandes.... Bref il tait dj ouvert aux autres cultures, pas comme certain.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il a tudi les peintres espagnols, utilis des techniques flamandes


Ouais mais a fait quand mme parti de LA culture Franaise.

C'est Franais :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Un_ent..._%C3%A0_Ornans

----------


## zecreator

> Enfin donc pour toi, il n'aurait fallu rien dire si je comprend bien ? Vu que les Franais sont foutu de voter quand mme pour lui ? Autant blanchir les Balkany qui sont chaque fois rlu !


Ben si les Balkany sont rlus, c'est qu'on ne leur en veut pas tant que a. C'est une sorte de blanchiment non ?
Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut rien dire, c'est juste que l'on a jouer le jeu des mdias pendant plus d'un mois. Et qu'au final, a n'a rien changer. Comme d'habitude, les escrocs restent au pouvoir et dans 6 mois le peuple descendra dans la rue pour rler. Bref, la France est en boucle depuis des annes, et j'ai le sentiment que a lui convient bien comme a.

----------


## Mat.M

je profite de ce fil de discussion pour crire quelques aneries au hasard dsol si cela a t mentionn auparavant...
y'a un truc que je ne comprends pas c'est que des affaires ( on dit avoir des casseroles ) surviennent dans l'actualit  des moments opportuns ou non

Par exemple l'affaire Cahuzac selon Wikipedia, "En dcembre 2012, alors qu'il est devenu un lment important du gouvernement Ayrault et qu'il porte le projet de loi de finances 2013, les accusations de fraude fiscale provenant du journal en ligne Mediapart  stoppent son ascension politique"; je me souviens  cette poque qu'il tait question de revoir le budget consacr aux dpenses militaires, tout le monde sait de ce qu'il est advenu de cet ancien ministre, sa carrire politique dtruite..
bref comme c'est trange que des affaires surgissent inopinment dans l'actualit  ::roll::   ::roll:: 

Pour ce qui est de Franois Fillon , pourquoi ces affaires n'ont elles pas t connues des Franais pendant son mandat en tant que premier ministre dans le gouvernement de Mr Sarkozy ?
Etant donn que Mr Fillon semble tre le candidat de la rduction et l'amaigrissement des dpenses publiques   ::roll::   ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> des affaires surviennent dans l'actualit  des moments opportuns


Il doit probablement s'agir d'hasard du calendrier...
Ce ne sont que des concidences, c'est comme les attentats avant les lections :

Affaire Merah => Mars 2012
Prsidentielles = > Avril 2012

L'attentat du Muse juif de Belgique = > Mai 2014
lections europennes de 2014 => Mai 2014

Charlie Hebdo => Janvier 2015
Dpartementales => Mars 2015

Attentat de Novembre = > Novembre 2015
Rgionales => Dcembre 2015




> pourquoi ces affaires n'ont elles pas t connues des Franais pendant son mandat en tant que premier ministre dans le gouvernement de Mr Sarkozy ?


Personne ne devait enquter sur Fillon  l'poque.
Aprs si on regarde tous les lus qui ont une enveloppe  distribuer  des conseillers, on trouverait pas mal de fraudes...

----------


## fredinkan

> Affaire Merah => Mars 2012
> Prsidentielles = > Avril 2012
> 
> L'attentat du Muse juif de Belgique = > Mai 2014
> lections europennes de 2014 => Mai 2014
> 
> Charlie Hebdo => Janvier 2015
> Dpartementales => Mars 2015
> 
> ...


En fait, l, t'es juste en train de nous dire qu'il y a toujours des vnements qui se passent et que ... Ah ben oui, plusieurs fois par anne, dans diffrentes institutions, il y a des lections.

Je suis sur qu'en continuant, tu dois trouver des vnements avant les lections des deux derniers papes, ou la mme chose pour l'lection du prsident de l'association des matres de jeux de rle de la Loire-Atlantique (ouais, c'est pris au hasard  ::): ).....

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je suis sur qu'en continuant, tu dois trouver des vnements avant les lections des deux derniers papes


Ben ouais... J'ai dis que c'tait une concidence !

C'est pas de bol pour Fillon, il aurait du se faire prendre plus tt...
Enfin bon c'est pas grave il est en voie de revenir en force, il peut arriver au second tour.

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour ce qui est de Franois Fillon , pourquoi ces affaires n'ont elles pas t connues des Franais pendant son mandat en tant que premier ministre dans le gouvernement de Mr Sarkozy ?
> Etant donn que Mr Fillon semble tre le candidat de la rduction et l'amaigrissement des dpenses publiques


Parce que personne dans son camp n'avait envie de le pourrir ?
L en gagnant la primaire et en rattribuant des circonscriptions pour les lgislatives, il a fait des mcontents et l'un ou l'une d'entre eux a lch des infos  la presse.

----------


## zecreator

Quand t'es journaliste et que tu tiens  ton boulot, t'vite de taper sur le pouvoir en place. On est pas en dmocratie les gars. La France, c'est une dictature maquille. H oui...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand t'es journaliste et que tu tiens  ton boulot, t'vite de taper sur le pouvoir en place.


Effectivement parfois on peut perdre sa place parce qu'on a pas t sympa avec un homme de pouvoir (comme Patrick Poivre d'Arvor vir de TF1  cause de Sarkozy).

Mais quand t'es journaliste il faut surtout toujours aller dans le sens des intrts du patron et des annonceurs du journal. (si une entreprise t'achtes souvent des pages de pub t'es oblig d'tre sympa avec)
C'est le propritaire du journal qui dicte la ligne  suivre.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Quand t'es journaliste et que tu tiens  ton boulot, t'vite de taper sur le pouvoir en place. On est pas en dmocratie les gars. La France, c'est une dictature maquille. H oui...


C'est juste ce que fais le canard depuis des annes....
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...a%C3%AEn%C3%A9

----------


## Mingolito

*Affaire Fillon : le parquet national financier ouvre une information judiciaire*
*Aprs un mois denqute prliminaire, le PNF a dcid de confier le dossier  trois juges dinstruction qui devront dcider dune ventuelle mise en examen du candidat des Rpublicains.*



<<Le parquet national financier, aprs une longue hsitation, a finalement tranch : il a ouvert vendredi 24 fvrier une information judiciaire pour  dtournements de fonds publics, abus de biens sociaux et recel, trafic dinfluence et manquement aux obligations de dclaration  la Haute autorit sur la transparence de la vie publique , contre personnes non-dnommes - il sagit bien sr de Franois Fillon, son pouse, deux de ses enfants et de son supplant, Marc Joulaud. Le fait quils ne soient pas nomms permet simplement au juge dtendre les poursuites si dautres mis en cause taient dcouverts. Le communiqu du PNF, comme  lordinaire, est bref.

 Dans le prolongement de lenqute prliminaire ouverte le 25 janvier 2017 concernant, notamment, monsieur et madame Fillon, le parquet national financier a dcid douvrir, ds ce jour, une information judiciaire en raison de lanciennet dune partie des faits concerns et de lexigence de la mise en uvre de laction publique rsultant de larticle 4 de la loi adopte dfinitivement le 16 fvrier 2017. 

Il y a en effet une difficult, et une srieuse menace qui pse sur lenqute : la toute rcente loi sur la prescription, vote le 16 fvrier, risquait de fragiliser les poursuites, en prescrivant tous les faits antrieurs  2005. Son article 4, cens viter toute rtroactivit sur les affaires en cours, avait au contraire sem le doute par sa rdaction maladroite. Il disposait, de faon un peu obscure, que  la prsente loi ne peut avoir pour effet de prescrire des infractions qui, au moment de son entre en vigueur, avaient valablement donn lieu  la mise en mouvement ou  lexercice de laction publique  une date  laquelle, en vertu des dispositions lgislatives alors applicables et conformment  leur interprtation jurisprudentielle, la prescription ntait pas acquise. 
Un mois denqute prliminaire

En clair, la rforme de la prescription des dlits ne pourra pas sappliquer rtroactivement  des affaires qui ont dj donn lieu   la mise en mouvement de laction publique  au moment de la promulgation de la loi  prvue pour la fin fvrier. Lenqute prliminaire, lance le 25 janvier, est-elle une  mise en mouvement  de cette action publique ? Ce nest pas certain. Des juristes soutiennent quelle nintervient en fait quau moment de la saisine dun juge dinstruction ou du jugement dun tribunal. Aprs avoir longuement rflchi, les trois magistrats du PNF ont dcid de ne pas prendre de risque, en actant cette saisine quelques jours avant lentre en vigueur de la loi  laissant du mme coup trancher la chambre de linstruction, et probablement la Cour de cassation.



Aprs un mois denqute prliminaire - aucun dlai nest fix par la loi -, confie aux enquteurs de lOCCLIF, lOffice central de lutte contre la corruption et les infractions financires et fiscales, liane Houlette, la chef du parquet national financier, a donc confi le dossier  trois juges dinstruction. Elle avait estim lors dun prcdent communiqu, le 16 fvrier, que  les nombreux lments dj recueillis ne permettaient pas denvisager, en ltat, un classement sans suite de la procdure . Il lui restait  dcider de renvoyer directement lancien premier ministre devant un tribunal correctionnel, ou  ouvrir une information judiciaire.

Il lui sera immanquablement reproch de renvoyer ce dossier pineux  une autre juridiction ; le PNF rpond par avance, et en conclusion de son communiqu,  dans une tout autre affaire ayant donn lieu  une enqute prliminaire, le parquet national financier a pris la mme dcision . Il sagit dune des 407 affaires dont le PNF a t charg depuis sa cration il y a trois ans, et qui reste couverte par le secret de lenqute.

Lire notre dcryptage :   Affaire Fillon : la rcente rforme de la prescription peut-elle aider le candidat ?
Une bouffe doxygne pour Franois Fillon

La plus-value des juges dinstruction, au regard des faits, risque dtre mince, mais la saisine de magistrats instructeurs a un double mrite : dcharger en partie le parquet du soupon davoir sabot la campagne du candidat de la droite  llection prsidentielle - avec toujours ce soupon des liens du parquet avec lexcutif, faute dune rforme constitutionnelle - et surtout de purger la procdure de tous les vices que dnoncent les avocats de la famille Fillon, qui jugent lenqute radicalement  illgale .

Cest, pour Franois Fillon, une bouffe doxygne. Les magistrats instructeurs ne pourront que donner suite  limmanquable demande de saisine de la chambre de linstruction, dont les dlais de rponse  Paris sont trs longs. Puis les conseils de lancien premier ministre ne manqueront pas, en cas dchec, de saisir les mois suivants la Cour de cassation - ce qui laisse largement le temps  Franois Fillon de concourir  llection.

Sil est lu, il sera  labri des poursuites, en raison de limmunit prsidentielle. Pour cinq ans - voire dix sil est rlu. En revanche, son cas pourra tre disjoint de linformation judiciaire, et son pouse Penelope, deux de ses enfants et son supplant Marc Joulaud pourraient fort bien tre renvoys devant le tribunal pendant son mandat.
Pas de preuves tangibles du travail de Penelope Fillon

Les enquteurs nont en effet pas trouv de preuves tangibles du travail de Penelope Fillon, que ce soit comme assistante parlementaire de son poux (de 1988  1990, puis de 1998  2000 et de 2012  2013) ou de son ancien supplant, Marc Joulaud, de 2002  2007,  ces salaires reprsentent un montant total de 831 440 euros, selon Le Canard enchan. De mme, deux enfants Fillon ont t pays en tant que collaborateurs parlementaires alors quils taient encore tudiants.

LOCCLIF na pas t plus convaincu par les deux notes de lectures de lpouse du ministre  la Revue des Deux Mondes, o Penelope Fillon aurait peru 100 000 euros de 2012  2013. Les enquteurs auraient mme fait, selon Mediapart,  quelques dcouvertes surprenantes . Pour des sommes, indique une source proche du dossier, assez  misrables .

De leur ct, les avocats de Franois Fillon ont fait savoir, dans un communiqu, quils considraient que louverture dune information judiciaire tait la preuve que le parquet navait pas pu dmontrer la ralit des infractions reproches au candidat de la droite  llection prsidentielle.

 La procdure denqute prliminaire, non contradictoire et maille de fuites  charge prjudiciables  lexercice serein de la justice, tait inacceptable, surtout  quelques semaines de llection prsidentielle , expliquent-ils, assurant ne pas douter que linnocence de Franois Fillon et de son pouse Penelope sera reconnue  lissue dune procdure dsormais  sereine . Source.>>



Ca commence  faire lourd pour le seul politicien intgre et honnte de France  ::aie:: 

Vous tes tous prts psychologiquement  vous faire Macroniser ?

Je pense qu'on va se marrer Macron est presque aussi gaffeur que Donald Trump  ::ptdr::

----------


## zecreator

En fait, vu les candidats, je vais voter pour que Hollande reste.

----------


## Ryu2000

> vu les candidats


C'est impressionnant  quel point le niveau d'un prsident peut tre bas,  chaque fois on pense avoir touch le fond et  chaque fois on a pire.
Chirac tait trs critiqu, aprs lui il y a eu Sarkozy qui tait 100 fois pire que Chirac puis Hollande qui est un peu prs au mme niveau que Sarkozy.

Mais l on risque d'avoir Macron ou Fillon et on va redescendre d'un cran...

Sarkozy nous a fait regretter Chirac.
Hollande nous aurait presque fait regretter Sarkozy.
Si Macron passe il nous fera regretter Hollande.

Pour le moment il y a encore de l'espoir, si les citoyens franais se mobilisent pour voter n'importe qui sauf Fillon et Macron ils pourraient ne pas accder au second tour et nous viterions le pire.

----------


## zecreator

> Pour le moment il y a encore de l'espoir, si les citoyens franais se mobilisent pour voter n'importe qui sauf Fillon et Macron ils pourraient ne pas accder au second tour et nous viterions le pire.


J'y crois pas. Il y aura forcment Macron ou Fillon. Et trs srement le FN. Au final, on aura un vote anti-FN, comme pour Chirac.
Aprs, moi je veux bien voter pour Super Chataigne ou Sylvain Durif, mais bon... Remarque, quitte  ce que les autres pays se fotent de notre gueule, autant que ce soit  cause d'un Prsident rigolo...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour le moment il y a encore de l'espoir, si les citoyens franais se mobilisent pour voter n'importe qui sauf Fillon et Macron ils pourraient ne pas accder au second tour et nous viterions le pire.


Et, selon toi, l'expert politique du forum, c'est quel candidat qui nous viterait le pire ?  ::weird::

----------


## BenoitM

L'UPR quelle bte question  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> quel candidat qui nous viterait le pire ?


a j'en sais rien... C'est  vous de chercher votre parti.
Il faut trouver qui vous reprsente le mieux.

Moi je suis juste dans une optique "Tout Sauf Macron". Je l'ai clairement identifi comme tant le pire de tous.
Si il n'arrive pas au pouvoir je serai relativement content (et pareil pour Fillon).
Cela dit c'est une coquille vide, il n'est pas populaire, les mdias le poussent  fond mais les mdias perdent du pouvoir de manipulation ces derniers temps.

C'est pas gagn pour Macron, peut tre qu'on s'inquite pour rien et qu'il va se ramasser lamentablement comme Cop aux Primaires UMP.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> a j'en sais rien... C'est  vous de chercher votre parti.
> Il faut trouver qui vous reprsente le mieux.
> 
> Moi je suis juste dans une optique "Tout Sauf Macron". Je l'ai clairement identifi comme tant le pire de tous.
> Si il n'arrive pas au pouvoir je serai relativement content (et pareil pour Fillon).
> Cela dit c'est une coquille vide, il n'est pas populaire, les mdias le poussent  fond mais les mdias perdent du pouvoir de manipulation ces derniers temps.
> 
> C'est pas gagn pour Macron, peut tre qu'on s'inquite pour rien et qu'il va se ramasser lamentablement comme Cop aux Primaires UMP.


En gros, tu nous dis que le "pire" serait Macron, et accessoirement Fillon, mais tu n'es pas foutu capable de nous dire, en quoi ils seraient pire, et par rapport  qui d'autre, qui seraient, par voie de consquence mieux ! 
J'en dduis que tu nous bassines de l'anti-Macron/Fillon, juste sur un feeling, sans rien de concret. Juste pour faire du troll/buzz.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron reprsente le pire.
Je n'aime pas ses discours, je n'aime pas ses soutiens, je n'aime pas son pass (ministre de l'conomie sous Hollande, super bilan  :+1:  sans parler de Rothschild...), etc.
Quand quelqu'un est soutenu par des gars comme Kouchner, Attali, Cohn Bendit, etc je trouve a louche.

Macron est le candidat des banques, des mdias et de l'UE (c'est de quoi je me mfie le plus).
Le projet de Macron c'est un peu "Travaillez plus pour gagner pareil / Grosse austrit".

Quelque part c'est une cration d'Attali et d'Hollande, il a t au gouvernement et l il arrive en faisant croire qu'il est vierge en politique et qui si il tait au pouvoir il sauverait le pays, alors que c'est du gros foutage de gueule puisque comme Valls il a t au gouvernement et comme Valls il a t trs mauvais.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Macron reprsente le pire.
> Je n'aime pas ses discours, je n'aime pas ses soutiens, je n'aime pas son pass (ministre de l'conomie sous Hollande, super bilan  sans parler de Rothschild...), etc.
> Quand quelqu'un est soutenu par des gars comme Kouchner, Attali, Cohn Bendit, etc je trouve a louche.
> 
> Macron est le candidat des banques, des mdias et de l'UE (c'est de quoi je me mfie le plus).
> Le projet de Macron c'est un peu "Travaillez plus pour gagner pareil / Grosse austrit".
> 
> Quelque part c'est une cration d'Attali et d'Hollande, il a t au gouvernement et l il arrive en faisant croire qu'il est vierge en politique et qui si il tait au pouvoir il sauverait le pays, alors que c'est du gros foutage de gueule puisque comme Valls il a t au gouvernement et comme Valls il a t trs mauvais.


Oui, on a bien compris ta haine de l'UE, d'Attali, de Koushner et les autres. Mais, a ne nous pas, ce que tu veux comme programme parmi les autres, et en quoi tu les trouves mieux. Quel est, *selon toi*, le programme qu'il faut pour redresser la France.

----------


## ManusDei

Sortir de l'UE, de l'OTAN, de l'OMS, etc...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quel est, *selon toi*, le programme qu'il faut pour redresser la France.


Redresser la France c'est compliqu quand mme, un programme c'est long et difficile, mais voil 2 ou 3 points que je mettrai en place si j'tais au pouvoir.

1. Lgalisation du cannabis, tablissement des rgles de cultures et de commercialisation.
N'importe quel citoyen franais aura le droit  cultiver pour sa consommation personnel. (les limites sont  voir, le nombre de pieds ne veut rien dire donc peut tre prendre en compte la surface)
Des entreprises seraient cr par des franais, pour produire et vendre, mais aussi pour crer de nouvelles varits, vendre des graines ou des boutures.
Comme a l'tat gagnera l'quivalent de quelques milliards d' par an, les forces de l'ordre et la justice ne perdront plus de temps  cause des petits dlies li au cannabis.
Fini la rsine Marocaine et la rsine Afghane bonjour l'herbe franaise.

2. Le top serait une sortie de l'UE et de l'OTAN pour commencer, comme a ce serait fait.
Mais il y a peut tre moyen de faire mieux comme au lieu de simplement quitter l'UE, il faudrait dtruire l'UE par la mme occasion, premirement pour tre sympa avec les copains qui sont eux aussi coinc dans l'UE, deuximement l'UE ne pourra pas nous ralentir si elle n'existe plus.

Sortir de l'UE nous permettrait de reprendre le contrle du pays, parce que l'UE nous a enlev tous les leviers et nous ne contrlons plus rien.
Une fois dbarrass de l'UE nous pourrions avoir une politique Franaise et si on veut faire de la prfrence national on pourra.
On pourra avoir une banque de France, crer notre monnaie, etc.

3. Favoriser la production franaise, dvelopper un nouveau protocole pour supprimer le maximum d'intermdiaire entre le producteur et le consommateur.
Faire en sorte que les agriculteurs vendent leur production plus chre, afin qu'ils puissent gagner suffisamment d'argent.

4. Se remettre pote avec la Russie (on a des trucs  leur vendre (il y avait des sanctions de l'UE  un moment)). Se remettre pote avec l'tat Syrien galement.

5. Faire quelque chose pour la presse, l'tat subventionne beaucoup trop des journaux de merde... Qui appartiennent  des banques et des fabricants d'armes, etc.
Si un journal veut se vendre qu'il commence par proposer de bons articles.
Beaucoup de journaux perdent de l'argent, ils devraient arrter en toute logique...
Il faudrait recrer des vrais dbats, avec des vrais confrontations et de la vraie libert d'expression  la TV.

6. Changer les programmes scolaires (Franais, Mathmatiques, Musique, Histoire).

7. Se faire pote avec des pays Africains et les aider  se dvelopper.

8. Trouver des solutions pour que ceux au SMIC gagnent significativement plus que ceux aux RSA.

9. Sparer correctement lgislatif, excutif, judiciaire. 
Diminuer le nombre d'lus.
Supprimer les rgimes spciaux des lus, ils cumulent plusieurs salaires, plusieurs retraites, alors qu'ils ne glandent rien.
Faire en sortie qu'il soit trs facile pour la justice de condamner un lu  de la prison ferme si il enfreint certaines rgles importantes  suivre pour un lu.

L c'est tout ce qui me vient pour le moment, mais j'ai plein d'autres ides.

----------


## Darkzinus

Ben finalement je prfre Macron (et pourtant je ne voterai pas pour lui)  ton programme !  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> 8. Trouver des solutions pour que ceux au SMIC gagnent significativement plus que ceux aux RSA.


Rah mais faut arrter avec a. SMIC : 1100 . RSA : 535 .
C'est juste deux fois plus. Je comprend qu'on trouve le SMIC faiblard, mais dire que c'est kifkif RSA c'est juste une normit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pareil que Darkzinus, je prfre encore Macron que ton programme. Je risque fort de voter pour lui...

----------


## Charvalos

> Redresser la France c'est compliqu quand mme, un programme c'est long et difficile, mais voil 2 ou 3 points que je mettrai en place si j'tais au pouvoir.
> 
> 1. Lgalisation du cannabis, tablissement des rgles de cultures et de commercialisation.
> N'importe quel citoyen franais aura le droit  cultiver pour sa consommation personnel. (les limites sont  voir, le nombre de pieds ne veut rien dire donc peut tre prendre en compte la surface)
> Des entreprises seraient cr par des franais, pour produire et vendre, mais aussi pour crer de nouvelles varits, vendre des graines ou des boutures.
> Comme a l'tat gagnera l'quivalent de quelques milliards d' par an, les forces de l'ordre et la justice ne perdront plus de temps  cause des petits dlies li au cannabis.
> Fini la rsine Marocaine et la rsine Afghane bonjour l'herbe franaise.
> 
> 2. Le top serait une sortie de l'UE et de l'OTAN pour commencer, comme a ce serait fait.
> ...


N'empche, la premire chose qui te vient  l'esprit pour redresser le pays, c'est de lgaliser le cannabis.  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Rah mais faut arrter avec a. SMIC : 1100 . RSA : 535 .


Ouais mais quand t'es au RSA tu bnficies de plein d'aides.
Alors que quand tu touches un SMIC tu paies plein de trucs.

J'aurais du formuler autrement "augmenter le pouvoir d'achat des franais aux SMIC" et a marche aussi pour toute la classe moyenne.
Il faudrait aussi aider les toutes petites entreprises.

Qu'il soit plus facile de crer une entreprise, qu'il y ait moins de taxes, moins de paperasse, plus de RSI, etc...




> N'empche, la premire chose qui te vient  l'esprit pour redresser le pays, c'est de lgaliser le cannabis.


C'tait pour pas mettre "Dtruire l'UE" en premier.
Et comme a personne va me comparer  un fasciste italien ou un national socialiste allemand.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Rah mais faut arrter avec a. SMIC : 1100 . RSA : 535 .
> C'est juste deux fois plus. Je comprend qu'on trouve le SMIC faiblard, mais dire que c'est kifkif RSA c'est juste une normit.


Ce n'est pas cette diffrence l qui compte. C'est qu'au RSA tu ne paies rien ou presque, mais ds que tu bosses (que ce soit au SMIC ou plus) ben, l t'as tout un tas de frais (ne serait-ce que pour le trajet boulot/domicile), puis si t'as des gosses, il faut les faire garder (a coute), etc... Du coup, bosser pour le SMIC ne sert  rien, il est prfrable de rester au RSA.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Ouais mais quand t'es au RSA tu bnficies de plein d'aides.
> Alors que quand tu touches un SMIC tu paies plein de trucs.


Mais quand tu es au SMIC aussi ! Les aides sont distribues en fonction des ressources. Le systme des paliers est pourri, mais il n'y a aucune aide spcial RSA que les SMICards ne peuvent pas avoir. Perso, j'ai davantage d'aides depuis que je suis  un peu plus du SMIC par rapport  quand j'tais au RSA.




> J'aurais du formuler autrement "augmenter le pouvoir d'achat des franais aux SMIC" et a marche aussi pour toute la classe moyenne.
> Il faudrait aussi aider les toutes petites entreprises.
> 
> Qu'il soit plus facile de crer une entreprise, qu'il y ait moins de taxes, moins de paperasse, plus de RSI, etc...


L, d'accord.

@Jon : Essaie pour voir.

----------


## Mingolito

Quand tu es au RSA tu peux travailler au black et donc gagner beaucoup plus qu'un smicard, parce qu'il y  pas besoin de payer ni les charges ni la TVA donc c'est mieux pay qu'en dclar, cela s'ajoute au RSA, et cela prends la place d'un travailleur dclar ce qui ruine le systme.
Pour cette raison il faut supprimer le RSA et la proposition de revenu universelle est d'une connerie incroyable, surtout en France ou les gens on l'habitude de ne pas se conformer aux lois.

----------


## Invit

> Quand tu es au RSA tu peux travailler au black et donc gagner beaucoup plus qu'un smicard, parce qu'il y  pas besoin de payer ni les charges ni la TVA donc c'est mieux pay qu'en dclar, cela s'ajoute au RSA, et cela prends la place d'un travailleur dclar ce qui ruine le systme.


Si on prend en compte les pratiques interdites, un SMICard peut par exemple dealer de l'hrone et se faire 500  par semaine en bossant 2h le samedi aprs midi.





> Pour cette raison il faut supprimer le RSA et la proposition de revenu universelle est d'une connerie incroyable, surtout en France ou les gens on l'habitude de ne pas se conformer aux lois.


Mais tu proposes quoi  la place du RSA ? Tu sais bien que tout le monde n'a pas de travail, alors quoi ? Si le RSA existe, c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'autre solution pour garder les gens en vie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand tu es au RSA tu peux travailler au black


Je ne suis pas certains qu'il y a ait forcment un lien entre RSA et travail au black.
Moi je penserai plus  des gens avec des vrais boulots du style lectricien, plombier, maon qui peuvent faire du black en plus ventuellement.

Par contre chez les dealers, des types au RSA a ne doit pas tre super rare.

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais quand tu es au SMIC aussi ! Les aides sont distribues en fonction des ressources. Le systme des paliers est pourri, mais il n'y a aucune aide spcial RSA que les SMICards ne peuvent pas avoir. Perso, j'ai davantage d'aides depuis que je suis  un peu plus du SMIC par rapport  quand j'tais au RSA.


En mme temps, si tu laisses la ralit interfrer avec tes ides politiques...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais quand tu es au SMIC aussi ! Les aides sont distribues en fonction des ressources. Le systme des paliers est pourri, mais il n'y a aucune aide spcial RSA que les SMICards ne peuvent pas avoir. Perso, j'ai davantage d'aides depuis que je suis  un peu plus du SMIC par rapport  quand j'tais au RSA.


Soit tu t'es mal dmerde quand tu tais au RSA, soit tu ne comptes plus de la mme manire.

----------


## Invit

> Soit tu t'es mal dmerde quand tu tais au RSA, soit tu ne comptes plus de la mme manire.


Je ne sais pas ce que tu veux dire par l (j'attend avec impatience le Petit guide du RSiste  l'aise par Jon Shannow, promis j'achte, je tlcharge pas), mais ce que les gens ont parfois du mal  comprendre, c'est que les aides ne s'ajoutent pas aux 530  du RSA. Elles permettent de payer moins cher certains frais. Donc, en imaginant que tu te dmerdes hyper bien et que tu rduises tes frais au minimum (pas de voiture, pas Internet, pas de TV, pas d'abonnement, pas de tabac etc.), tu as autour de 300  par mois pour manger. En supposant que tu mnes une vie d'ascte sans loisir, je dirais qu'il te reste un pcule  mettre sur ton compte pargne de 50   la fin du mois (qui serviront l'anne prochaine quand ton frigo aura lch).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne sais pas ce que tu veux dire par l (j'attend avec impatience le Petit guide du RSiste  l'aise par Jon Shannow, promis j'achte, je tlcharge pas), mais ce que les gens ont parfois du mal  comprendre, c'est que les aides ne s'ajoutent pas aux 530  du RSA. Elles permettent de payer moins cher certains frais. Donc, en imaginant que tu te dmerdes hyper bien et que tu rduises tes frais au minimum (pas de voiture, pas Internet, pas de TV, pas d'abonnement, pas de tabac etc.), tu as autour de 300  par mois pour manger. En supposant que tu mnes une vie d'ascte sans loisir, je dirais qu'il te reste un pcule  mettre sur ton compte pargne de 50   la fin du mois (qui serviront l'anne prochaine quand ton frigo aura lch).


Oui, et ? Compares avec les frais de carburant pour se rendre au boulot, de garde si tu as des gosses, de bouffe le midi parce que tu ne peux pas rentrer chez toi (toutes les boites n'ont pas de TR ou une cantine pas chre), ... Avec un peu de chance, t'as une coupure de 2-3 heures (cas des supermarch, par exemple) ou tu vas glander comme un rat mort. T'as bouff tes 300* de plus chrement gagn, t'as des horaires, des contraintes, tes gosses te voient plus, tout a pour ... rien de plus que ce que tu avais avant. 

La solution, c'est soit on supprime le RSA (pas souhaitable, on ne peut laisser les gens sans rien), soit on augmente le smic... pas supportable pour les petites boites, et puis on va tous finir au SMIC, c'est pas sr que ce soit la solution non plus !

----------


## Invit

> Oui, et ? Compares avec les frais de carburant pour se rendre au boulot, de garde si tu as des gosses, de bouffe le midi parce que tu ne peux pas rentrer chez toi (toutes les boites n'ont pas de TR ou une cantine pas chre), ... Avec un peu de chance, t'as une coupure de 2-3 heures (cas des supermarch, par exemple) ou tu vas glander comme un rat mort. T'as bouff tes 300* de plus chrement gagn, t'as des horaires, des contraintes, tes gosses te voient plus, tout a pour ... rien de plus que ce que tu avais avant.


Mais l je suis d'accord ! Le SMIC c'est pourri par rapport  l'investissement de l'individu. Mais ce n'est pas 300  de plus, c'est 500  de plus. Contrairement au RSA, a te laisse le loisir de faire des choix (vivre dans une zone desservie par les transports en commun et ne pas avoir  cuisiner sa salade OU louer une belle petite maison mais ne pas aller au resto le midi, etc.). Oui, il y a des cas extrmes o les gens sont pauvres avec un SMIC mais, surtout en province, ce sont des cas isols, par une majorit. En gnral, avec un SMIC, on mange bien, on se loge bien, et on peut avoir des loisirs. Quelqu'un d' l'aise avec le RSA, c'est quelqu'un qui soit est extrmement chanceux (log gratuitement ?), soit qui passe par l'illicite.




> La solution, c'est soit on supprime le RSA (pas souhaitable, on ne peut laisser les gens sans rien), soit on augmente le smic... pas supportable pour les petites boites, et puis on va tous finir au SMIC, c'est pas sr que ce soit la solution non plus !


Si tu supprimes le RSA, pense aussi qu'il faudrait dfendre trs chrement tes courses dans le parking du supermarch. Ou alors, il faut payer des agents de scurit en plus. Avec les frais supplmentaires au niveau de la sant publique et au niveau de la scurit, je ne suis pas certaine de ce qui cotera le moins cher au final. Il y a fort  parier que supprimer le RSA n'enrichisse pas les smicards.

Pour moi, il y a un soucis au niveau de certains tarifs. La nounou  1000 balles, c'est clairement pas possible en dessous d'un certain salaire (l'idal serait d'ouvrir des crches). Autre chose, si on faisait davantage d'efforts pour gnraliser les transports en commun, a permettrait  beaucoup plus de personnes de s'affranchir de la voiture et donc, d'viter les frais d'assurance, de carburant, de rparation, etc. Ce ne sont que quelques exemples. Pour moi, c'est une erreur de se focaliser sur ce que le public prend aux travailleurs en ignorant les abus du priv.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Oui, et ? Compares avec les frais de carburant pour se rendre au boulot, de garde si tu as des gosses, de bouffe le midi parce que tu ne peux pas rentrer chez toi (toutes les boites n'ont pas de TR ou une cantine pas chre), ... Avec un peu de chance, t'as une coupure de 2-3 heures (cas des supermarch, par exemple) ou tu vas glander comme un rat mort. T'as bouff tes 300* de plus chrement gagn, t'as des horaires, des contraintes, tes gosses te voient plus, tout a pour ... rien de plus que ce que tu avais avant. 
> 
> La solution, c'est soit on supprime le RSA (pas souhaitable, on ne peut laisser les gens sans rien), soit on augmente le smic... pas supportable pour les petites boites, et puis on va tous finir au SMIC, c'est pas sr que ce soit la solution non plus !


Rien que pour le SMIC, qu'elle est la proportion de CDI au SMIC qui fini l'anne  12 SMIC et rien de plus ? Car tu tiens  comparer les aides qu'on a potentiellement en plus en oubliant les plus potentiel en bossant. Lemblmatique caissire va toucher de lintressement, dans la plupart des gros groupes t'a 13 me mois, prime d'inventaire, ticket resto et autres... 

Alors c'est sur c'est pas la joie tous les jours, mais t'es pas au niveau du RSA non plus.
Va trouver un logement autre qu'un HLM qu'en t'es au RSA. Le SMIC c'est pas la folie mais hors des grandes villes tu as ce choix.
Va faire un prt au RSA.
tre au RSA c'est rester au RSA toute sa vie, travailler c'est une chance d'avoir un travail plus intressant, mieux pay un jour ( mme si pour certains taf c'est quasi impossible oui )
Et je ne parle pas de l'image, de ton insertion dans la socit, donc de ta vie sociale, ou tu as une partie de la population de plus en plus nombreuse qui, comme certain ici, te vois comme un parasite, un profiteur et mme jusqu' tre une des raisons des problmes de notre pays.

Je ne comprendrais jamais ces critiques envers les gens au RSA, qui ont une vie que je n'envierai jamais. Et c'est souvent des gens qui ne sont pas au SMIC qui se permettent de faire ce genre de critique, c'est a le plus triste. Car trangement, les gens au smic prfrent continuer de bosser, et pas passer au RSA, et je doute que ce soit uniquement par effort patriotique !

----------


## fredinkan

> La solution, c'est soit on supprime le RSA (pas souhaitable, on ne peut laisser les gens sans rien), soit on augmente le smic... pas supportable pour les petites boites, et puis on va tous finir au SMIC, c'est pas sr que ce soit la solution non plus !



Tu supprimes le smic et tu allge le code du travail ?
C'est pourtant le meilleur moyen d'tre pay plus : ne pas avoir de salaire minimum auquel tout le monde sera pay.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Avec un peu de chance, t'as une coupure de 2-3 heures


Je ne vois absolument pas en quoi c'est une chance, a te flingue t'as journe un truc comme a.
Le top c'est de pouvoir prendre le temps que tu veux (entre un quart d'heure et une demie heure par exemple) et de manger quelque chose que t'as prpar.

J'ai quasiment jamais rencontr quelqu'un d'accord avec moi sur ce point mais :
J'ai travaill dans une entreprise avec les horaires suivants :* 09h00-12h00 / 14h00-18h00*. Finir  18h en ayant fait que 7h de boulot c'est n'importe quoi !
Tu peux rien faire en dehors du travail, les administrations sont fermes, etc.
09h c'est trop tard, 18h c'est trop tard, 2h de vide  midi c'est trop long.
 l'usine c'est plus des horaires du style : *07h00-12h00 / 13h00-16h00*, l t'es libre vers 16h et t'es fais 8h de boulot. (si tu finis  18h t'auras boss 10h et pas 7h)
Bon aprs c'est un peu hardcore de prendre  07h00 surtout si il y a beaucoup de route mais finir  16h c'est cool.

Il y a des entreprises qui te laisse grer tes horaires et a c'est le mieux.
Si tu veux commencer avant 09h et partir avant 17h tu peux et inversement si tu veux commencer aprs 9h et finir aprs 18h tu peux aussi.

Et t'as toujours les gars qui disent "Parfois au bureau je ne vois pas le temps passer tellement je travail, des fois il est 20h et je ne m'en suis mme pas rendu compte"...

----------


## Invit

> [...]
> Va faire un prt au RSA.
> [...]


Juste sur cette partie, je ne suis pas sr qu'actuellement, tu sois bien reu dans ta banque pour t'acheter un appartement avec un SMIC...  ::?:

----------


## Invit

> Juste sur cette partie, je ne suis pas sr qu'actuellement, tu sois bien reu dans ta banque pour t'acheter un appartement avec un SMIC...


Si, avec les programmes d'accession  la proprit (les prts  taux 0 et cie). Si tu as les sous de ct, tu peux accder  la proprit avec un SMIC. Par contre, a demande  faire normment de concessions, il faut en avoir trs envie.

----------


## ManusDei

> Juste sur cette partie, je ne suis pas sr qu'actuellement, tu sois bien reu dans ta banque pour t'acheter un appartement avec un SMIC...


A Toulouse, seul a passe si t'es en CDI. Tu n'emprunteras pas 200000, a c'est sr...
Et tu seras dans les quartiers pas chers, donc mal desservis ou mal fams.

----------


## Invit

> Si, avec les programmes d'accession  la proprit (les prts  taux 0 et cie). Si tu as les sous de ct, tu peux accder  la proprit avec un SMIC. Par contre, a demande  faire normment de concessions, il faut en avoir trs envie.


Je dis pas que c'est impossible, mais je doute que les personnes au SMIC arrivent  avoir 20 000  de ct pour investir...

Effectivement ManusDei, j'avais connu le cas avec un CDD au-dessus du SMIC mais CDD...

----------


## Invit

> Je dis pas que c'est impossible, mais je doute que les personnes au SMIC arrivent  avoir 20 000  de ct pour investir...


Pas besoin de tout a. Normalement, avec un prt  taux zro tu n'as besoin d'aucun apport personnel. Dans les faits, ils conseillent 6000 - 8000 d'apport (dans ma rgion en tout cas). Si tu as peu de frais (pas de voiture), tu peux mettre facile 300  de ct par mois. Mais il faut vraiment le vouloir, encore une fois.

@Manus Dei : Pas forcment, a dpend de ce qui est mis en place localement. En priphrie de Rennes, il y a beaucoup de petites maisons colos bien situes avec le programme location-accession.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Juste sur cette partie, je ne suis pas sr qu'actuellement, tu sois bien reu dans ta banque pour t'acheter un appartement avec un SMIC...


Comme rpondu plus haut, il y a pas mal de condition qui entre en jeux, la premire tant le lieu ou tu habites.
A Paris au smic, ou  Cannes, oui ce n'est pas possible....
Mais la France ne se limite pas  a. Dans des petites villes et village autour tu es trs loin de ces prix la, et c'est accessible mme pour un couple au smic.





> Je dis pas que c'est impossible, mais je doute que les personnes au SMIC arrivent  avoir 20 000  de ct pour investir...
> 
> Effectivement ManusDei, j'avais connu le cas avec un CDD au-dessus du SMIC mais CDD...


On conseil 10% en apport, donc la avec 20 000 tu pars sur une baraque  200 000. Par chez moi t'a un sacr truc pour ce prix.

----------


## ManusDei

> On conseil 10% en apport, donc la avec 20 000 tu pars sur une baraque  200 000. Par chez moi t'a un sacr truc pour ce prix.


Faut pouvoir les rembourser. Un emprunt de 180000, c'est 935 par mois pendant 20 ans  peu prs, donc avec un SMIC tu peux oublier  ::): 
http://www.meilleurtaux.com/credit-i...nsualites.html

Par contre avec un apport faible (je ne connais pas le montant), j'ai un ami qui a achet pour 80000 euros avec un SMIC.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Faut pouvoir les rembourser. Un emprunt de 180000, c'est 935 par mois pendant 20 ans  peu prs, donc avec un SMIC tu peux oublier 
> http://www.meilleurtaux.com/credit-i...nsualites.html
> 
> Par contre avec un apport faible (je ne connais pas le montant), j'ai un ami qui a achet pour 80000 euros avec un SMIC.


Non mais oui a on est d'accord  :;):  Je disais que justement, pas besoin d'avoir 20 000 d'apport car tu as des biens largement en dessous des 200 000.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je ne comprendrais jamais ces critiques envers les gens au RSA, qui ont une vie que je n'envierai jamais. Et c'est souvent des gens qui ne sont pas au SMIC qui se permettent de faire ce genre de critique, c'est a le plus triste. Car trangement, les gens au smic prfrent continuer de bosser, et pas passer au RSA, et je doute que ce soit uniquement par effort patriotique !


Parce qu'il est tout simplement plus facile de trouver un ennemi plutt que de remettre en question... Si a va mal, c'est de la faute aux "pauvres" qui ne sont bien videmment l que pour profiter de la socit qui ne demande pourtant qu' leur offrir du travail. D'ailleurs a se voit, Ple-Emploi croule sous les offres. Et si il n'y en a pas, il n'y a qu' faire des mini-jobs prcaires  la mode allemande. Ces branleurs vont travailler  coup de fouet pour une assiette de soupe et un morceau de pain, je vous le dis ! Les anciens monarques seraient fiers de nous...  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Dans mon programme je rajoute :
- Crer beaucoup de crches
- Crer une banque nationale qui fera des prt  0% (pour certaine occasion comme la construction d'une maison)
- Que les travailleurs aient accs aux trains et  l'autoroute gratuitement pour se rendre au boulot (t'habites un point A, tu travail  un point B, tu ne devrais pas payer le train ou l'autoroute entre A et B)

----------


## BenoitM

Moi je veux un monde de bisounours o tout est gratuit  ::):

----------


## Mingolito

Macron toujours prsident dans les sondages avec 5 point d'avance




> Selon un sondage Kantar Sofres Onepoint ralis pour LCI, Emmanuel Macron talonne Marine Le Pen dans les intentions de vote au 1er tour de la prsidentielle, et distance Franois Fillon.
> Le candidat d'En marche! rcolte  25% d'intentions de vote, contre 27% pour la prsidente du Front national. De son ct,   Franois Fillon comptabilise 20% des voix.


Il raconte toujours que des conneries mais comme Fillon aussi a s'quilibre  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Macron toujours prsident dans les sondages avec 5 point d'avance


lol ! Les sondages. ^^  ::ptdr:: 

Le second tour de 2002 sera forcment : Chirac / Jospin.
Le non au Brexit l'emportera.
Hillary Clinton est certaine de gagner.
Macron est le favoris des prsidentielles ^^

Bon par contre a influence vachement, c'est beaucoup plus les sondages qui influencent la ralit que la ralit qui influence les sondages.
Les mdias prsentent Macron comme un bon candidat...
 force de le rpter en boucle des gens vont finir par le croire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne vois absolument pas en quoi c'est une chance, a te flingue t'as journe un truc comme a


J'ai cris : " Avec un peu de chance, t'as une coupure de 2-3 heures (cas des supermarch, par exemple) ou tu vas glander comme un rat mort."

Si t'arrives  comprendre, dans cette phrase, que je trouve qu'avoir une pause de 2-3h, c'est de la chance, c'est que tu as loup les cours o on apprend  lire*.  ::roll:: 

*) pour rappel, savoir lire, ce n'est pas seulement tre capable de dchiffrer les symboles que sont les lettres, les chiffres et la ponctuation.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai cris :


Ah ouais effectivement, au temps pour moi...
J'avais lu que le dbut de la phrase, parce que j'tais un peu dans l'urgence, dsol...

Finalement il y a moins de fans du trou de 2h que je pensais.




> Moi je veux un monde de bisounours o tout est gratuit


Ce que je propose a n'a rien d'extraordinaire.
Si la SNCF et les autoroutes sont nationalises a coterait quasi rien de crer des offres pour ceux qui vont au boulot (avec le RSA tu peux avoir une carte pour payer que 25% du prix du billet de TER par exemple).

Avoir une banque national et faire des prts  taux 0 a n'a rien d'impossible.

Bon par contre les crches c'est peut tre un gros investissement et pas super rentable, faudrait voir...
Mais a permettrait de pouvoir faire garder ses enfants pour moins chre que le prix d'une gardienne.

----------


## Ryu2000

Tout va bien pour Fillon, finalement ce n'tait pas la peine de s'inquiter :
Franois Fillon maintient sa candidature malgr sa convocation par les juges
_Le candidat LR  la prsidentielle sest exprim depuis son QG de campagne mercredi, aprs avoir annul sa visite au Salon de lagriculture prvue le matin mme._

----------


## BenoitM

Tu as oubli de dire que c'tait la faute de l'UE si Fillon a engag sa femme et ses enfants sans l'UE une telle chose ne serait pas arrive  ::):

----------


## Invit

Le Fillon n'a plus de limites...  :8O:  Mais comment il peut encore tre soutenu par sa famille politique et les militants ???  ::weird::

----------


## BenoitM

Ben ca marche pour le FN donc pourquoi pas pour Les rpublicains?  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> sans l'UE une telle chose ne serait pas arrive


L'UE est la source de beaucoup de problmes mais pas de tous les problmes. (du coup mme aprs la mort de l'UE, tout sera encore loin d'tre rsolu, mais il faut bien commencer quelque part)

Ici le problme c'est que les lus ont tendance  profiter du systme.
Ce pour quoi s'est fait prendre Fillon est *une pratique extrmement courante* (avant c'tait mme le fonctionnement par dfaut).
On lui a donn une enveloppe pour payer ses conseillers et il a dclar que sa femme bossait pour lui, afin de rcuprer 5000 de plus par mois.
C'est un aspect des problmes de Fillon, mais en gros le Penelope Gate c'est principalement a.

Je ne dis pas que les lus ont raisons de le faire, je trouve que a devrait fonctionner autrement et qu'il n'est pas normal que a puisse ce passer comme a.
Les gros lus sont des privilgis, si vous n'tes pas convaincu intressez-vous aux ouvrages de Philippe Pascot.



Ce qu'a fait Fillon, c'est malheureux de le dire, mais c'est extrmement banal chez les lus...
En temps normal je suis content quand tout le monde s'acharne aprs un rpublicain, mais l le dosage est mauvais.
Sarkozy a fait 1000 fois pire et il n'a pas eu tant de soucis que a...
Donc ok, Fillon a communiqu sur le fait qu'il tait plus clean que les autres (ce qui n'est pas forcment faux), mais il n'est pas irrprochable (c'est un lu...).

Fillon peut toujours faire un plus gros score que Macron.

En rgle gnral les politiciens n'exercent pas ce mtier par conviction, peut tre au dbut, mais aprs c'est juste une carrire o ils parasitent l'tat.
Les lus ont des rgimes spciaux, ils cumulent les salaires, les retraites, ils ne paient pas les billets de train, ils ont des avantages de tous les cts.
Il faudrait changer tout a...

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  Fillon convoqu par les juges d'instruction aux fins de mise en examen

----------


## ManusDei

Bruno Le Maire et certains de ces soutiens ont abandonn Fillon ce matin.
J'ai ou dire que l'UDI faisait une runion  15H sur ce sujet.

La prsidence Macron se prcise de jour en jour (c'est Bayrou qui doit tre du).

----------


## Invit

> Ben ca marche pour le FN donc pourquoi pas pour Les rpublicains?


Pour moi, c'est juste que Fillon tait vraiment pressenti pour tre le futur prsident (sondage, tout a, etc...). En tout  cas, il avait rellement une chance !

Pour Le Pen, entre les votes pour "faire ch***" et les votants habituels, je pense qu'on ne la voyait/voit pas encore prsidente en 2017... J'entends bien les discours de "a va foutre le bordel !". Mais une fois dans l'isoloir, je pense que beaucoup aurait vot ou voteront pour le candidat oppos  Marine. Mais je peux me tromper bien entendu ! Ce n'est que mon avis...

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est juste que Fillon tait vraiment pressenti pour tre le futur prsident


Pas du tout, il n'tait mme pas prvu qu'il gagne les primaires, le parti rpublicain voulait que ce soit Jupp et non pas Fillon.
Le systme veut un second tour : FN VS Macron.
a doit tre pour a que tous les sondages donnent le FN favoris au premier tour depuis le dbut. (c'est pas habituel, gnralement les sondages sous estiment le FN et pas l'inverse)




> Mais une fois dans l'isoloir, je pense que beaucoup aurait vot ou voteront pour le candidat oppos  Marine.


a par contre c'est vrai.
Le FN ne sert qu' faire voter pour l'adversaire, peu importe qui se retrouve contre le FN il est certains de gagner...

Il y a pas mal dlections en 2017, il y aura peut tre quelques surprises :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...ctions_en_2017

le 15 Mars il y a des lgislatives au Pays Bas par exemple.

----------


## Invit

> Le FN ne sert qu' faire voter pour l'adversaire, peu importe qui se retrouve contre le FN il est certains de gagner...


Non, pas en cas d'abstention massive. Les quelque 5 % de Franais nationalistes ( vue de nez, je sors ce chiffre de mon chapeau) ont leur candidat. Pour ceux qui sont  gauche,  droite, au centre ou autre, le choix est plus limit. Si effectivement les journaleux et leurs suprieurs cherchent  placer la harpie au 2nd tour pour que Macron gagne, c'est un jeu trs dangereux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bruno Le Maire et certains de ces soutiens ont abandonn Fillon ce matin.
> J'ai ou dire que l'UDI faisait une runion  15H sur ce sujet.
> 
> La prsidence Macron se prcise de jour en jour (c'est Bayrou qui doit tre du).


Pourquoi Bayrou doit tre du ? Je ne te comprends pas...  ::?:

----------


## ManusDei

> Pourquoi Bayrou doit tre du ? Je ne te comprends pas...


J'ai un doute sur l'ironie de ton message, mais au cas o... vu que du monde commence  abandonner Fillon pour des questions d'thique, ils auraient pu soutenir un Bayrou candidat. Mais Bayrou ne sera pas candidat...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non, pas en cas d'abstention massive.


Mais justement le FN c'est l'arme ultime anti abstention.
Parce que la propagande des mdias nous rpte en boucle que FN = fin du monde.

Donc les nombreux citoyens franais qui se disent "Fillon, Macron, de toute faon c'est la mme merde, je ne vais pas voter" vont se bouger quand on leur dira :
_"Oh, the humanity! And all the passengers screaming around here. I told you; it  I can't even talk to people, their friends are on there! Ah! It's... it... it's a... ah! I... I can't talk, ladies and gentlemen. Honest: it's just laying there, mass of smoking wreckage. Ah! And everybody can hardly breathe and talk and the screaming. I... I... I'm sorry. Honest: I... I can hardly breathe. I... I'm going to step inside, where I cannot see it. Charlie, that's terrible. Ah, ah... I can't. Listen, folks; I... I'm gonna have to stop for a minute because I've lost my voice. This is the worst thing I've ever witnessed."_
Parce que le FN sera au second tour.

Du coup ils vont se bouger en se disant "je sais que Macron est extrmement nul, je l'ai vu au gouvernement et je ne le supportais pas, mais au moins lui n'aime pas son pays et a me rassure, parce que des nationalistes au pouvoir vous imaginez...".

J'ai une thorie qui dit qu'un second tour Fillon VS Macron dplacerait moins dlecteurs qu'un second tour FN VS n'importe qui.
Parce qu'il faut lutter contre la menace nationaliste.

----------


## Invit

> Du coup ils vont se bouger en se disant "je sais que Macron est extrmement nul, je l'ai vu au gouvernement et je ne le supportais pas, mais au moins lui n'aime pas son pays et a me rassure, parce que des nationalistes au pouvoir vous imaginez...".


C'est une culture qui se perd, on le voit dans d'autres pays europens. M'enfin, on verra, je reviendrai en remettre une couche aprs les lections si jamais j'ai raison.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Pas du tout, il n'tait mme pas prvu qu'il gagne les primaires, le parti rpublicain voulait que ce soit Jupp et non pas Fillon.


Mais on va pas reprendre l'histoire 2 ans avant, je parle bien sr aprs les primaires et avant l'affaire d'emploi fictif. C'est simple, le candidat de la droite est souvent pressenti comme prsident potentiel face au PS, encore plus que le PS s'est plant en tant au gouvernement et que le candidat ne rassemble pas... C'est simple...

Je m'en fous de tes histoires de systme, etc...  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> M'enfin, on verra, je reviendrai en remettre une couche aprs les lections si jamais j'ai raison.


Je vois mal les Franais mettre le FN au pouvoir mais tout est possible...
En ce moment il y a clairement moyen d'tre dgoutt de la politique et de faire des choses qu'on ne pensait pas faire.

Lors des autres lections le FN est parfois le premier parti de France (selon comment on compte), mme si il n'y a pas d'lu parce que les autres partis s'arrangent pour leur laisser aucun sige. (il n'y a pas de systme de proportionnelle)

Si Macron est lu, comme il est mi-gauche, mi-droite, 100% systme, sont gouvernement risque d'tre un *worst-of* on prend les pires au PS et  l'UMP.
Bon a va surtout tre des membres du PS qui vont vouloir rejoindre Macron (Sgolne Royale par exemple), mais il devrait pouvoir prendre des gens de l'UMP aussi.
Il est possible que le PS meurt et se reforme dans un nouveau parti (mais faut vraiment tuer le parti et pas juste un renommage comme RPR => UMP => LR => Le prochain dans quelques annes).
Il faut que le PS enlve le "Socialiste" parce que c'est devenu de la publicit mensongre.




> C'est simple, le candidat de la droite est souvent pressenti comme prsident potentiel face au PS


Ah oui la fameuse ALTERNANCE ! lol
Alterner entre 2 partis aussi nuls a ne sert  rien...

Choisir entre la peste et le cholra tous les 5 ans, c'est un peu pnible.
Les gens sont content parce qu'au bout de 5 ans avec le mme prsident ils sont tous  bout tellement ils ne le supportent plus.
Sarkozy tait extrmement impopulaire, Hollande est extremement impopulaire, Macron peut facilement battre le record d'impopularit instaur par Hollande.
Si a continu comme a aprs le septennat et le quinquennat ils font devoir aller vers une priode plus courte genre 2/3 ans ^^

----------


## BenoitM

> mais au moins lui n'aime pas son pays et a me rassure, parce que des nationalistes au pouvoir vous imaginez...".
> 
> Parce qu'il faut lutter contre la menace nationaliste.


Il y a une diffrence entre aimer son pays et tre xnophobe et/ou raciste...
Ainsi que de rejeter la faute de "tous" les problmes sur l'Autres (quelque soit l'autre...)

----------


## TallyHo

> Pour moi, c'est juste que Fillon tait vraiment pressenti pour tre le futur prsident (sondage, tout a, etc...). En tout  cas, il avait rellement une chance !
> 
> Pour Le Pen, entre les votes pour "faire ch***" et les votants habituels, je pense qu'on ne la voyait/voit pas encore prsidente en 2017... J'entends bien les discours de "a va foutre le bordel !". Mais une fois dans l'isoloir, je pense que beaucoup aurait vot ou voteront pour le candidat oppos  Marine. Mais je peux me tromper bien entendu ! Ce n'est que mon avis...


Les sondages sont ce qu'ils sont mais... A l'Emission Politique de France2, il pose la mme question aux tlspectateurs pour savoir si le candidat interview pourrait faire un bon prsident, Le Pen a le % le plus lev (en fait le 2me aprs Jupp mais il est hors course).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai un doute sur l'ironie de ton message, mais au cas o... vu que du monde commence  abandonner Fillon pour des questions d'thique, ils auraient pu soutenir un Bayrou candidat. Mais Bayrou ne sera pas candidat...


Oh ! Non, il n'y avait pas d'ironie. Et je pense que les LR ont une dent contre Bayrou, et n'auraient pas voter pour lui, et il le savait. C'est pour cela qu'il a choisi de ne pas se prsenter et soutenir le plus centriste des candidats.

Je crains, pour la droite (donc pas vraiment une crainte), que pas mal d'lecteurs UDI aillent voir du cot de Macron.

----------


## Invit

> Les sondages sont ce qu'ils sont mais... A l'Emission Politique de France2, il pose la mme question aux tlspectateurs pour savoir si le candidat interview pourrait faire un bon prsident, Le Pen a le % le plus lev (en fait le 2me aprs Jupp mais il est hors course).


Mais du coup, les tlspectateurs ne sont pas les mmes d'une mission  l'autre et ce n'est jamais le mme candidat, c'est a ? Et les spectateurs peuvent rpondre "oui"  chaque invit non ?

Je vois l'mission mais je ne la regarde jamais...

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais du coup, les tlspectateurs ne sont pas les mmes d'une mission  l'autre et ce n'est jamais le mme candidat, c'est a ? Et les spectateurs peuvent rpondre "oui"  chaque invit non ?


En fait, tu as un invit politique unique qui est interview sur plusieurs thmes, il y a un mini-dbat avec un opposant aussi. Pendant l'mission, les tlspectateurs peuvent voter pour dire si l'invit ferait un bon prsident et il donne le rsultat  la fin. Aprs dans le dtail je ne sais pas, je n'ai jamais vot et je ne regarde jamais l'mission en entier, je zappe sur le replay pour voir ce qui s'est dit en gros. De toute faon, il y a des rsums qui sont faits le lendemain et les politiciens racontent toujours un peu la mme chose.

----------


## Invit

http://www.liberation.fr/apps/2017/0...cheurs-fillon/

 ::ptdr::  Libration n'a plus de limite !!  ::lol::

----------


## Mingolito

"Je ne pourrais pas tre candidat a la prsidence de la rpublique si j'tais mis en examen". Franois Fion.


Deviens de moins en moins crdible

----------


## psychadelic

C'est peut tre une nouveaut, mais j'ai l'impression qu'on assiste  un nouveau degr de justice : 
Fillon considre que c'est au seul "peuple de France" de le juger au moment des urnes [et non  la justice] ; Il se retrouve finalement jug par son propre parti.  ::bravo:: 

Faut dire que Fillon est en train de discrditer [dans les prochaines urnes] toute la droite Franaise, et a pour les autres lus de droite c'est impardonnable  ::aie:: 

On en est  18 dfections  droite au moment ou j'cris ces lignes, mais c'est aussi sans compter l'ensemble de l'UDI qui pour l'instant s'est mis "en suspend", mais c'est un faux suspens  :;): 

Cette campagne prsidentielle de 2017 fera date !

----------


## TallyHo

> Faut dire que Fillon est en train de discrditer [dans les prochaines urnes] toute la droite Franaise, et a pour les autres lus de droite c'est impardonnable


Qu'ils s'enfoncent, ce n'est pas vraiment un souci. Le problme, c'est l'image que a donne  l'extrieur...

Allez ! Pour dcompresser :

----------


## Mingolito

Super la vido  ::ccool:: 

Fion aura beau faire son numro de Calimro son histoire ne tiens pas debout pas besoin de faire un procs...
Je pense qu'il est victime de son propre Marketing, le candidat "intgre" tout d'un coup a fait flop.

Pendant ce temps Marine est emptr dans  des affaires pires encore tous le monde s'en tape...  ::ptdr:: 
Apparemment quasiment tous les maires FN se sont avr tre des escrocs, et ce au point que les lecteurs FN des susdites villes dcident de se torcher avec leur carte du FN,  pourtant Marine caracole toujours premire au premier  tour, ca aussi a m'hallucine...

Cette prsidentielle c'est un championnat, c'est pas le "diner de con" mais "le diner d'escrocs"...

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  *Franois Fillon ira au bout et se dit prt  diriger la France depuis une cellule de prison*

----------


## Ryu2000

Portelli: Un collaborateur parlementaire peut mme tre pay  tricoter

----------


## TallyHo

J'ai vu pass ce titre dans mon RSS... Allez savoir pourquoi, j'ai pens  Fillon...




> Un octognaire tue sa femme de 90 ans  coups de casserole
> 
> http://www.20minutes.fr/paris/202355...oups-casserole


Vous me direz, aprs le tricotage, pourquoi pas la cuisine... On atteint des sommets de ridicule dans la classe politique l...

----------


## Ryu2000

Est-ce que vous pensez que parmi les candidats  la primaire rpublicaine il y avait des meilleurs candidats que Fillon avec moins de scandale autour d'eux ?

----------


## fredoche

> Est-ce que vous pensez que parmi les candidats  la primaire rpublicaine il y avait des meilleurs candidats que Fillon avec moins de scandale autour d'eux ?


 ::aie:: 
Macron... non ?

Trs jolie chanson TallyHo  ::zoubi::  merci

----------


## psychadelic

> Est-ce que vous pensez que parmi les candidats  la primaire rpublicaine il y avait des meilleurs candidats que Fillon avec moins de scandale autour d'eux ?


Trs amusant.

Quelle est ta dfinition de *meilleur candidat**?

Si ce parti  justement organis des primaires pour raliser ce choix, cest bien parce-quil nont eux-mme aucun moyen vritable pour faire cette slection.

Un parti politique, cest une organisation un peu chaotique avec diffrentes tendances, on y trouve des alliances, des luttes internes, et autres moyens plus ou moins propres ou tous les coups sont permis du moment que a reste discret. Largent est videment lun des principaux moteurs*: imprimer des tracts et graisser les pattes cela cote, et celui qui apporte largent  bien sur une influence proportionnelle  limportance de son apports.

Le plus dur, et surtout pour les partis de droite, cest darriver au sommet en tant le moins sale possible.

Bien sur dans certains partis, il y a toujours des chevaliers Blancs, mais ils sont trs rares, Je pense  Michel Rocard, ou Michel Debr, et mme de Gaulle. Ils se sont imposs par la qualit de leur esprit, sont de gros bosseurs ( ils sont dune gnration ou lide de servir la France tait une valeur personnelle) mais le systme des partis ne leur ont jamais laiss prendre la prsidence.

De Gaule est un cas  part, il est devenu Prsident grce  Coty et qu lpoque la classe politique tait compltement incohrente.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quelle est ta dfinition de *meilleur candidat**?


Dans le contexte actuelle j'imagine que je voulais d'abord parler d'un candidat "clean", une personne qui ne va pas avoir de problme avec la justice.
Mais ce n'est pas le seul critre.

Si on reprend la liste :
Jean-Franois CopFranois FillonAlain JuppNathalie Kosciusko-MorizetBruno Le MaireJean-Frdric PoissonNicolas Sarkozy

a pourrait tre comme un jeu de socit type "Qui Est-Ce ?" !
Dj on peut virer Alain Jupp, il doit y une affaire du sang contamin et plein d'autres dossiers.
Ensuite Sarkozy, qui  la plus grosse liste de casserole de toute la droite et du centre.
Cop est extremement impopulaire et j'ai oubli pourquoi. (c'tait lui l'histoire de la viennoiserie ?)

C'est marrant d'aller rechercher des vieux sondages du premier tour des primaire de droite et du centre :
http://www.francetvinfo.fr/politique...r_1876473.html
Bruno Lemaire est  11 a galit avec Fillon et Jupp et Sarkozy sont bien devant (41, 29).

----------


## Mingolito

*Retrait ventuel de Fillon* 







 ::ptdr::

----------


## psychadelic

Ca doit tre foklo en ce moment dans les diffrentes branches de la droite.
genre les calculs de ce qui peut-etre sauv, les re-ngotiations sur le partage des diffrents postes de dputs et des conseills qu'il peut rester pour les prochaines lgislatives, Quand  savoir qui dans le camp de droite sera le nouveau candidat, comment le faire adouber par Fillon sans que cela ne soit trop "salissant"... 

il y a aussi une sorte de course pour certain, savoir partir du bateau avant qu'il coule, mais sans tre accus de l'avoir sabot...

Bref, je sais pas comment ils vont russir ce nouveau tour de passe passe

----------


## Mingolito

*Une perquisition a t mene ce jeudi matin au domicile des poux Fillon,  Paris*


<<Selon des sources concordantes, lOffice central de lutte contre la corruption et les infractions financires et fiscales (Oclciff) a men ce jeudi matin une perquisition au domicile des poux Fillon, dans le VIIe arrondissement parisien. 
La perquisition a eu lieu sur commission des trois juges dinstruction du ple conomique et financier dsigns depuis 24 fvrier pour enquter sur les soupons de  dtournement de fonds publics ,  abus de biens sociaux  et  trafic dinfluence . Elle s'est termine il y a plusieurs heures, a prcis dans la soire l'entourage de l'ex-Premier ministre, sans autre commentaire.  Source.>>





Qu'est ce que les Ripoublicains vont dcider ?
Faire appel  un repris de justice pour le remplacer ?

----------


## Mingolito



----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ... On atteint des sommets de ridicule dans la classe politique l


Mais ils nont pas honte, dautant que lobjectif  atteindre sera atteint, et les doux franais liront celui quil veulent. Le seule candidat interdit est Marine Lepen mais les mdias peuvent en parler, car elle fait partie de la stratgie et sera du second tour. Il faut surtout continuer  sataniser le FN.




> ...Si on reprend la liste :
> Jean-Franois Cop
> Nicolas Sarkozy


Il en manque ! Et en plus le seul qui puisse nous aider : F. *Asselineau* (Je ncris pas son *prnom*, on pourrait croire que je me suis tromp sur le *nom* et le modifier  ma place !). Pour une fois qu'un nom sonne bien Franais. a change de Sarcozy ou Valls, et je ne parle pas de confession (-: j'ai pas le droit)!

Imaginez : le plus drle (ou peut-tre le plus triste) serait que Marine Lepen fasse plus de 50% au premier tour Tout de mme, jai limpression que a _punirait_ salement les politiciens et surtout ceux qui les manipulent. En fait pas de problme pour ces derniers : leur porte-monnaie est au Panama

----------


## Darkzinus

> Pour une fois qu'un nom sonne bien Franais.


Sans parler du reste ... Qui a eu envie de vomir en lisant a ?

----------


## ManusDei

Je trouve que Fion c'est bien franais aussi.

----------


## GrandDI

> Sans parler du reste ... Qui a eu envie de vomir en lisant a ?


Envie de vomir ?  ::vomi::  Mais cela peut tre interprt de diffrente (Ou de pas la meilleure) faon ....

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je trouve que Fion c'est bien franais aussi.


"Parle Hamon Fillon, Macron est malade..."  ::oops:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour une fois qu'un nom sonne bien Franais.


Je ne sais pas si a sonne franais, mais en tout cas je n'avais pas trouv a top que Sarkozy appelle sa fille "Giulia", et en plus a ne se fait pas de divorcer, de se remarier, de concevoir un enfant pendant qu'on est prsident...

Le nom "Hollande" n'tait pas top non plus, a rend moins bien que "Mends France" au moins il y avait "France" dedans.
Valls n'est pas franais depuis trs longtemps, c'est un catalan et il n'est pas li de manire ternelle  la France.

Quelque part dire "a sonne franais" ne veut rien dire du tout, puisque la France a toujours accept des gens venu du monde entier  partir du moment o ils voulaient vraiment participer au projet Franais.
Cela dit il y a peut tre eu un peu de francisation des noms...

----------


## Invit

> Je ne sais pas si a sonne franais, mais en tout cas je n'avais pas trouv a top que Sarkozy appelle sa fille "Giulia", et en plus a ne se fait pas de divorcer, de se remarier, de concevoir un enfant pendant qu'on est prsident...


Ah ? C'est bien les seuls vnements qui ne m'ont pas choque pendant sa prsidence.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ah ? C'est bien les seuls vnements qui ne m'ont pas choque pendant sa prsidence.


Je sais qu'il a fait bien pire et que compar aux faits de hautes trahisons dont il est coupable c'est ridicule de parler de ces dtails.
Mais il n'empche que ce n'est pas commun de faire ces choses quand on est prsident...
Normalement t'es sens avoir un gros boulot pendant 5 ans avant de dgager, donc pas trop le temps pour dtruire et construire une famille.

----------


## BenoitM

Faut lire un prtre alors...

----------


## GrandDI

> Normalement t'es sens avoir un gros boulot pendant 5 ans avant de dgager, donc pas trop le temps pour dtruire et construire une famille.


Je ne prend pas du tout sa dfense je suis du mme avis que toi, mais dire qu'il ne doit pas s'occuper de sa famille.. Quand l'on regarde tous les autres prsidents (M.Hollande, sur son scooter si je ne dis pas de btise allant voir une dame) et pas qu'en France (M.Obama, s'occupe de sa famille, tout en accomplissant certains devoirs, d'ailleurs c'est une des choses je pense, du fait qu'il soit aim).

Donc je reste dubitatif  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> M.Obama, s'occupe de sa famille, tout en accomplissant certains devoirs


a c'est la norme c'est ce qui est sens ce passer partout dans le monde.
Il faut donner une bonne image, de quelqu'un de solide avec des relations stable. (quelqu'un qui aime les autres et que les autres aiment en retour)
Mme si en ralit ce n'est pas forcment ce qu'il ce passe, faut au moins donner l'illusion que les choses vont bien.
Peut tre que Mitterrand et De Gaule prenaient leur mobylette pour avoir des relations extra conjugale, mais on ne l'a pas su.

Sarkozy et Hollande n'ont aucun charisme, ils sont vide comme Macron...
Normalement on ne se marie pas et on ne fait pas d'enfant pendant le peu de temps o on est prsident. (recherchez vous ne trouverez pas des dizaines et des dizaines doccurrences dans des pays semblable  la France)
Avant les prsidents taient respectable, aujourd'hui ce sont des people de merde.

----------


## GrandDI

> Sarkozy et Hollande n'ont aucun charisme, ils sont vide comme Macron...
> Normalement on ne se marie pas et on ne fait pas d'enfant pendant le peu de temps o on est prsident. (recherchez vous ne trouverez pas des dizaines et des dizaines doccurrences dans des pays semblable  la France)
> Avant les prsidents taient respectable, aujourd'hui ce sont des people de merde.


Alors a je suis compltement d'accord. On ne verra rarement a ailleurs.. Et c'est bien dommage d'avoir une image comme cela.
C'est vrai, avant il tait respectable.. Maintenant tu as bien raison...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Normalement on ne se marie pas et on ne fait pas d'enfant pendant le peu de temps o on est prsident. (recherchez vous ne trouverez pas des dizaines et des dizaines doccurrences dans des pays semblable  la France)
> Avant les prsidents taient respectable, aujourd'hui ce sont des people de merde.


 ::ptdr::  T'es vraiment un comique toi.
Si les prsident prcdents, ou les prsidents trangers, n'ont pas eu de gosses pendant leurs mandats, c'est peut-tre qu'ils ont t lu  un ge, o ne fait plus de gamins... 

Ensuite, sans prendre la dfense de Sarko, je dirais que ce qu'il a fait, cot cur, est moins pire que ce qu' fait Hollande. Hollande, il a tromp sa compagne (mme s'ils n'taient pas maris, c'est la femme qu'il a prsent  ses cots aux franais et au reste du monde), il est all voir sa maitresses en scooter (et s'est fait prendre- le c**). Ensuite, Miss Gayet a t invisible tout en tant aux cots de Hollande  l'lyse...
Franchement, Sarko, au moins,  fait a dans les rgles : divorce - romance - mariage - bb.

----------


## GrandDI

> T'es vraiment un comique toi.
> Si les prsident prcdents, ou les prsidents trangers, n'ont pas eu de gosses pendant leurs mandats, c'est peut-tre qu'ils ont t lu  un ge, o ne fait plus de gamins... 
> 
> Ensuite, sans prendre la dfense de Sarko, je dirais que ce qu'il a fait, cot cur, est moins pire que ce qu' fait Hollande. Hollande, il a tromp sa compagne (mme s'ils n'taient pas maris, c'est la femme qu'il a prsent  ses cots aux franais et au reste du monde), il est all voir sa maitresses en scooter (et s'est fait prendre- le c**). Ensuite, Miss Gayet a t invisible tout en tant aux cots de Hollande  l'lyse...
> Franchement, Sarko, au moins,  fait a dans les rgles : divorce - romance - mariage - bb.


*+1*  ::ccool::

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon aprs la peoplisation des politiques n'est peut tre pas d totalement aux politiques eux mme, peut tre que les mdias participent aussi  abaisser le niveau.
On voit bien aujourd'hui, c'est la campagne lectoraliste pour llection prsidentielle et a ne parle pas de politique.
On entend pas parl des programmes... ( part celui de Macron puisque pendant des mois on rptait partout que c'tait l'homme sans programme, donc maintenant qu'il en a un morceau on en parle.. Cela dit on parle plus de sa femme que de son programme)

----------


## Ryu2000

> sans prendre la dfense de Sarko, je dirais que ce qu'il a fait, cot cur, est moins pire que ce qu' fait Hollande.


Ouais peut tre mais c'est du dtail.
Sarkozy et Hollande font parti du mme sous ensemble.

Si on trie les prsidents par "respectabilit" (ou charisme et relation avec les franais) en haut on aura des gars comme De Gaulle, parce que c'est celui qui a le plus de "fans" encore aujourd'hui,  l'poque la France tait encore un peu respect  l'international, la France rsistait  l'imprialisme amricain, a rendait la France forte aux yeux des franais et du monde.
Mitterand serait plus proche de De Gaulle qu'il le serait de Sarkozy, parce que mme si il tait parfois trs impopulaire, avec le recul a passe mieux.

Sarkozy et Hollande serait tout en bas, au coude  coude, alors peut tre qu'Hollande serait lgrement en dessous de Sarkozy, mais a dpend des critres...
Au moins Hollande ne s'est pas dbarrass de plusieurs tonnes d'or franais pour acheter du dollar... (a c'est de la trahison)
C'est quoi le pire tromp sa femme ou trahir la France ?
En tout cas les 2 sont aussi nul.
Le seul qui pourrait creuser encore plus profond est Macron, l on l'a sentirait la marche, comme Chirac => Sarkozy, Hollande => Macron serait violent.
Sarkozy nous a fait regretter Chirac, Hollande nous aurait presque fait regretter Sarkozy, Macron nous fera compltement regretter Hollande.
Il faut jamais douter du fait que la politique franaise peut toujours produire pire.
C'est un trou sans fond.

===============================================
EDIT :
Le sondage du n'importe quoi :
Sondage: Jupp devant Macron et Le Pen s'il se prsentait
_S'il se prsentait  la place de Franois Fillon  l'lection prsidentielle, Alain Jupp arriverait en tte au premier tour, devant Emmanuel Macron et Marine Le Pen, selon un sondage Odoxa publi aujourd'hui._
chantillon de 943 personnes ^^ lol

a fait des mois qu'ils disent tous que le FN est favoris, qu'ils font croire que Macron est populaire et l ils disent que Jupp ferait mieux qu'eux ^^
Les mdias commencent  parler de report de la prsidentielle, parce qu'ils commencent  comprendre que le FN risquerait de gagner contre Macron...
Ils ont essay la stratgie : Le PS est pourri, l'UMP est pourri, votez Macron. Mais a risque de ne pas fonctionner.

----------


## Invit

Merci Jon de relever un peu le niveau, je lis des choses compltement incroyable !  :8O: 

Perso, je suis pour que le prsident s'occupent de sa famille comme un Obama aprs, le ct people, je n'en ai rien  faire car je n'ai pas  avoir de dtails...

Si les prsident s'occupaient avec le peu de temps qu'ils ont (a j'en conviens) de leur famille, il resterait peut-tre un peu plus les pieds sur terre et pas dconnect de la ralit...
Croire que l'on peut travailler 5 ans NON STOP, sans activit annexes parce qu'on est le prsident, et bah je comprends pourquoi beaucoup sont dus...
On lit pas une machine mais un homme qu'on le veuille ou non !

Et perso, je prfre savoir (pas voir) que mon prsident arrive  se prendre 30 minutes dans la journe pour faire un jogging, s'occuper un peu de ses gosses et tre derrire  100% pour la nation car il a eu un peu de temps pour dcompresser plutt que de le voir  la TV aller pleurer pour tout et n'importe quoi et devoir se montrer  des manifestations sans intrt pour la nation...

Enfin bon, question de point de vue, tout a... Ce n'est pas propre aux prsidents, c'est propre  beaucoup de hautes fonctions (prive / publique) qui (je pense) montrent qu'ils sont dconnects... (Et ce sont les mmes qui vont te pondre des lois sur les coles primaires sans avoir une fois regarder les devoirs  la maison de leur propre gosse..)

----------


## TallyHo

Je ne sais mme pas si ils leur restent un peu de temps... Quand tu vois les photos avant et aprs mandat, tu comprends que a fatigue quand mme. Mme un "branleur" est fatigu car les sollicitations ne doivent pas arrtes toute la journe.

----------


## Invit

> Je ne sais mme pas si ils leur restent un peu de temps... Quand tu vois les photos avant et aprs mandat, tu comprends que a fatigue quand mme. Mme un "branleur" est fatigu car les sollicitations ne doivent pas arrtes toute la journe.


Ah mais a, je suis entirement d'accord, je l'ai mis justement en parlant du peu de temps qu'ils peuvent avoir... Et tu as raison, mme un branleur, vu les sollicitations, papier  valider, runion, voyages  l'tranger, etc.... Tu ne dors plus ! Mais a rejoint ce qu'on disait, est-ce une bonne chose ? 
On les voient et les gens demandent  ce qu'on les voient partout... C'est fou ! Moi je prfre qu'il bosse et pas qu'il soit en reprsentation partout tout le temps... !

a me rappelle une histoire de Roselyne Bachelot qui montre tout le problme ! Comme vous le savez, elle a arrt la politique pour tre chroniqueuse TV / Radio.
Elle racontait qu'une fois quand elle tait ministre, il y avait eu une catastrophe naturelle dans le sud de la France. Du coup, en tant que Ministre (Ecologie ou Sant je sais plus), elle appelle le prfet (_je crois de mmoire mais peut-tre un autre poste, enfin pas important pour l'histoire_) et lui dit "Dites moi ce dont vous avez besoin pour vous aider". Et l, le prfet lui rpond "Et bien coutez, si vous voulez vraiment nous aider, au lieu de venir sur place, restez  Paris, grce  a, on va garder un hlicoptre de disponible + des personnes qui auraient t amens  vous escorter, etc...". Du coup, Bachelot se dit "Ok on fait comme a !". 
Le lendemain, toute la presse en fait ses gros titres en disant que la ministre n'en a rien  faire de la catastrophe, qu'elle ne se dplace mme pas....  ::?:

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  "Je ne me dfilerai pas": Jupp prt  tre le recours de Fillon 

Peut tre que Jupp aurait sa chance contre Macron au premier tour, une fois arriv au 2eme tour il est sur de gagner contre Marine.

<<*Selon un sondage, Alain Jupp arriverait en tte du premier tour si il se prsente*

Alain Jupp et Franois Fillon ont chang une brve poigne de main le temps d'une photo de famille  la Haute autorit. 
Alain Jupp et Franois Fillon ont chag une brve poigne de main le temps d'une photo de famille  la Haute autorit. 
Selon un sondage, Alain Jupp arriverait en tte au premier tour de la prsidentielle, si il se prsentait  la place de Franois Fillon.

Le grand perdant de la primaire de la droite pourrait bien devenir le grand vainqueur de la prsidentielle, selon un sondage Odoxa pour France 2. Alain Jupp arriverait en tte du premier tour de l'lection prsidentielle, dans l'hypothse o il se prsenterait en lieu et place de Franois Fillon, dans la tourmente. Avec 26,5% des voix, le maire de Bordeaux devancerait Emmanuel Macron (25%), et Marine Le Pen (24%).

Si Franois Fillon se maintient, c'est Emmanuel Macron qui arriverait en tte avec 27% des voix, devant Marine Le Pen (25,5%) et Franois Fillon (19%). Pour la premire fois l'ancien ministre de l'Economie arrive en tte des sondages au premier tour. Source>>

Fion a 8% de retard sur Macron sur ce sondage, il faut qu'il abandonne.

Mme Jupp n'est pas sur de gagner contre Macron, le nouveau candidat 1000% dmago.

----------


## Invit

En mme temps, s'ils prfrent embaucher des personnes fictives plutt que des vraies personnes, faut pas s'tonner qu'ils soient fatigus le soir. 

 ::dehors::

----------


## BenoitM

> Merci Jon de relever un peu le niveau, je lis des choses compltement incroyable ! 
> 
> Perso, je suis pour que le prsident s'occupent de sa famille comme un Obama aprs, le ct people, je n'en ai rien  faire car je n'ai pas  avoir de dtails...
> 
> Si les prsident s'occupaient avec le peu de temps qu'ils ont (a j'en conviens) de leur famille, il resterait peut-tre un peu plus les pieds sur terre et pas dconnect de la ralit...


Fillion s'occupe trs bien de sa famille  ::): 

Bon a premire vue les autres parlementaire aussi.

(Et d'aprs Filion vu que toute le monde fraude, il est normal de frauder  :;): )

----------


## virginieh

> Enfin bon, question de point de vue, tout a... Ce n'est pas propre aux prsidents, c'est propre  beaucoup de hautes fonctions (prive / publique) qui (je pense) montrent qu'ils sont dconnects... (Et ce sont les mmes qui vont te pondre des lois sur les coles primaires sans avoir une fois regarder les devoirs  la maison de leur propre gosse..)


Comme si leur gosses taient dans le public ...

----------


## Invit

> Comme si leur gosses taient dans le public ...


Pas compris ? Les coles primaires du prive ne sont pas touchs par les rformes ?  ::weird::

----------


## Invit

> Pas compris ? Les coles primaires du prive ne sont pas touchs par les rformes ?


C'est compliqu (histoires de contrats, de financements etc.), mais non, en thorie, la plupart des rformes touchent les coles publiques. Par exemple, pour les nouveaux rythmes scolaires :




> Publics concerns : lves des coles maternelles et lmentaires publiques, parents d'lves, enseignants du premier degr et collectivits territoriales.


https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...tegorieLien=id

----------


## Invit

Ah ok ! Je me suis fais avoir car je pensais justement au rythme scolaire et dans ma ville, toutes les coles l'ont mise en place (publiques et prives). Du coup, je n'avais pas cherch plus loin...

Du coup, ton commentaire gratigne ma phrase mais montre d'un autre ct pourquoi ils s'en moquent !  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Fion a 8% de retard sur Macron sur ce sondage, il faut qu'il abandonne.
> 
> Mme Jupp n'est pas sur de gagner contre Macron, le nouveau candidat 1000% dmago.


Mais arrtez d'accorder de l'importance aux sondages, le jour o vous accepterez qu'ils ne refltent jamais la ralit vous vous porterez mieux...

Jupp n'est pas populaire, les franais l'aiment moins que Fillon (sinon il aurait peut tre gagn les primaires...).
Jupp est trop vieux, il a trop de casseroles.
Fillon a magouill un peu alors on va le remplacer par un gars qui a fait 100 fois pire ?
Elle est belle la logique rpublicaine !

Jespre voir Macron faire comme Hillary Clinton, tout le monde le soutient, tout le monde dit qu'il sera notre prochain prsident et il va se planter.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Sans parler du reste ... Qui a eu envie de vomir en lisant a ?


Il sagit bien de nause. Ces bandits nous ont tellement gav que la coupe est plaine et nous voici rendu  lintolrance. Do le succs croissant des extrmes politiques. Grce  l'Europe, ces ressentiments naissent dans tous les pays membre  la fois.

Nous sommes tous construits sur le mme modle, et cest vital : les vivants associent une exprience traumatisante aux circonstances de cette exprience, depuis les caractristiques physiques des acteurs jusquau contexte. Lhumain qui aura souffert du contact avec une personne dun type franchement diffrent du sien, et ce avant den avoir eu un comme ami, aura peur toute sa vie  la vue de ce qui ressemble  ce qui aura t lorigine dune douleur. Pour ma part, je nai pas eu dami politicien et limage que jai deux ne cesse de se dgrader.

Au-del de la trahison, F. Hollande aura t et est toujours pour moi associ  une souffrance et jen suis arriv au mieux au mpris, au pire  la haine,  son gard. Ce dgot stend  tout ce qui lui ressemble, de prs ou de loin.

----------


## Mingolito

Jupp  t condamn pour quelque chose que Chirac  organis...
Depuis les gens ont oubli...

Fion c'est encore trs frais, encore il aurais ferm sa gueule et fait comme si de rien tait... mais plus il parles plus il s'enfonce c'est a le problme...  ::mouarf:: 
Il aurais simplement ferm sa gueule et il aurait laiss Macron fait gaffe sur gaffe, aprs quelques mois d'oubli il avait encore ses chances, la il s'est grill tout seul lui mme en racontant des balivernes.

----------


## psychadelic

> Jupp  t condamn pour quelque chose que Chirac  organis...
> Depuis les gens ont oubli...
> 
> Fion c'est encore trs frais, encore il aurais ferm sa gueule et fait comme si de rien tait... mais plus il parles plus il s'enfonce c'est a le problme... 
> Il aurais simplement ferm sa gueule et il aurait laiss Macron fait gaffe sur gaffe, aprs quelques mois d'oubli il avait encore ses chances, la il s'est grill tout seul lui mme en racontant des balivernes.


Nan, a c'tait avant.
Aujourdhui on est  l'heure d'Internet et ceux qui se souviennent mal peuvent facilement retrouver les faits en quelques clics.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alain_...es_judiciaires

Les rgles du jeux politique ont chang, et cela  au moins le mrite de renforcer l'attention sur la moralit des hommes Politiques.
La diffrence sur Fillon et Jupp c'est que pour ce dernier le jugement  t rendu, et surtout qu'il n'a pas cherch  se drober. Aprs  chacun de croire ou non s'il  tir ou non les leons de cette exprience et que cela ce retrouve dans le vote futur est beaucoup plus acceptable.

Perso, je trouve que Jupp est un dinosaure politique qui croit encore  de vielles recettes politiques compltement dpasses et qui n'a visiblement jamais compris ce qui c'est pass pendant l'hiver 1995 (ou alors il  une interprtation trs particulire sur le programme de la fracture sociale, qu'il devait appliquer aprs les lections de 1995)...  ::roll::

----------


## Mingolito

C'est surtout que pendant le dbat des primaires les gens se sont rendus compte que non seulement Jupp est snile mais qu'en plus il bave en parlant, une fois limin Sarkozy et ses mensonges que les gens ne supportent plus, et tant donn que les autres candidats avaient l'air de crtins il restait plus que Fion qui avait un propos intelligible et donnait l'image d'tre propre sur lui, sauf que son numro de monsieur propre est grill il reste plus qu'un menteur en costard, un peu banal.

----------


## Mingolito

*Ridiculous !*

----------


## Ryu2000

Au #Trocadro, #Fillon runit entre 30.000 et 300.000 personnes
a va, il a des soutiens, entre 30 000 et 300 000 personnes c'est pas mal.

a part un peu n'importe comment :
"Je ne suis pas autiste" rpte Fillon, s'attirant les foudres des internautes
"Suicide" de Penelope Fillon et autres erreurs de Franois Fillon

Et le pire :
Alain Jupp fera une dclaration  la presse lundi matin

====
De pire en pire :
EN DIRECT. Affaire Fillon: Sarkozy propose une runion avec Fillon et Jupp pour trouver une voie de sortie
Regardez-moi a cette dream team :


C'tait marrant  l'poque quand Sarkozy et Jupp se disaient des trucs du genre En matire judiciaire, il vaut mieux avoir un pass qu'un avenir.
Jupp et Sarkozy ont tremp dans beaucoup plus d'affaires que Fillon.
C'est bizarre la faon dont fonctionne lacharnement mdiatique parfois...

----------


## BenoitM

J'ai pas compris o tu veux en venir  ::): 


Tiens et tu devrais tre content pas d'article sur Macron  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai pas compris o tu veux en venir


0. Ils sont marrant BFM "Entre 30 000 et 300 000", c'est toujours sympa comme blague  ::mouarf:: 
1. On parle beaucoup trop du Penelope Gate (sans dconner ce qu'il a fait ils le font quasi tous, il faudrait punir l'intgralit des lus qui crer des emplois fictifs et pas un seul)
2. Comment des gars avec une liste de casseroles ultra longue comme Sarkozy et Jupp vont calmer le jeu ? (ils ont fait bien pire que Fillon... Mais ils ont pas de casier judiciaire si gros en fin de compte, ils s'en sortent toujours bien.)




> Tiens et tu devrais tre content pas d'article sur Macron


Tape "Macron" sur Google News et tu vas en voir des news  propos de Macron... (gnralement il est directement en lien  gauche dans " la une")

Dans un sketch  la tlvision Suisse, on explique bien la situation politique en France :



C'est assez bien rsum, de lextrieur ils comprennent bien comment a marche ne France.

----------


## Ryu2000

Au Trocadro : "Si Fillon se retire, Le Pen sera mon plan B"
_Parmi les lecteurs de droite rassembls dimanche  Paris, beaucoup ne veulent pas du recours Alain Jupp pour remplacer Franois Fillon. "Trop mou et trop consensuel"  leurs yeux._
Bon en mme temps si ils voulaient de Jupp ils ne seraient pas au Trocadro les gars...

De toute faon c'est mort pour les rpublicains, ils n'arriveront jamais au second tour, mme contre des candidats aussi nul que Macron...

C'est devenu beaucoup trop chiant, le politiquement correct :
Franois Fillon pas autiste : SOS Autisme France saisit le CSA
Les associations sont beaucoup trop choques pour rien du tout...
Je ne vois pas ce qui il y a de mal  dire "je ne suis pas autiste".

En fait il aurait du dire "dans l'ensemble des personnes atteintes d'autisme, il y a un sous ensemble de personnes qui n'coutent pas quand on leur parle, je ne fais pas partie de ce sous ensemble".
Bon cela dit si il ne fait pas partie du gros ensemble "personnes atteintes d'autisme" il ne fait pas partie du sous ensemble...

On ne peut pas en vouloir  un politique de ne pas matriser les troubles du dveloppement humain (caractriss par une interaction sociale et une communication anormales, avec des comportements restreints et rptitifs).
Un homme politique a ne connait rien  rien, mais a fait semblant.
Normalement ils sont sens avoir des auteurs qui crivent leur discours, ils pourraient faire un peu attention les mecs...

----------


## BenoitM

Aprs la gauche la plus bte du monde.
Aprs les colos les plus bte du monde.
Voici la droite la plus bte du monde.

Quel record pour les Franais  ::):

----------


## psychadelic

> On ne peut pas en vouloir  un politique de ne pas matriser les troubles du dveloppement humain (caractriss par une interaction sociale et une communication *anormales*, avec des comportements restreints et rptitifs).


Ta dfinition de l'Autisme est fausse (mme si tu la pompe sur Wikipdia).
Aujourd'hui on parle de dveloppements neurologiques atypiques. 
Il y a certainement un lien avec la complexification de la vie dans nos socits modernes, et il y a beaucoup plus d'autistes lger et non dtects qu'on ne le pense, je suis prt  parier qu'il y en a beaucoup parmi les informaticiens, car leur handicap peut s'avrer un vritable atout dans ce mtier.

(d'ailleurs je me demande si tu ne serait pas un peu Asperger sur les bords)

 Et de toutes faons l'ide qu'il puisse exister une norme pour "l'interaction sociale" est une vraie fiction.

Tel que l'a utilis Fillon, il a associ l'autisme  de la dbilit, et c'est franchement malsain. 
C'est d'autant plus regrettable de sa part car sous son mandat il  bien uvr sur les questions du handicap, et que sa maladresse a un effet ngatif sur le regard port sur ce type d' handicap et contribue  en faire la sgrgation.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ta dfinition de l'Autisme est fausse (mme si tu la pompe sur Wikipdia).
> Aujourd'hui on parle de dveloppements neurologiques atypiques.


Les dfinitions changent, c'est encore plus compliqu...

De mon temps un autiste c'tait quelqu'un qui ne voulait (ou pouvait ?) pas communiquer.
J'ai peut tre en tte une certaine partie des autiste, mais il existait des autistes qui en avait strictement rien  foutre du monde extrieur.
Tu pouvais klaxonner ils ne se retournaient pas.

Je ne sais pas ce qu'a dit Fillon exactement, mais dire "je ne suis pas autiste" ce n'est pas grave normalement, aprs a dpend du contexte... Effectivement si il l'a dit dans le sens "je ne suis pas dbile" a ne va pas...
Des fois il y a des gens qui tudient un discours mot par mot, pour trouver un propos qui, interprt d'une certaine faon, peu poser problme...
Moi je n'ai jamais accord autant d'importance  la parole,  partir du moment o une personne s'exprime elle risque de dire des conneries, mais il ne faut pas toujours en tenir compte.




> d'ailleurs je me demande si tu ne serait pas un peu Asperger sur les bords


Je suis all voir une dfinition et elle ne me correspond absolument pas.
Je dcode trs simplement les situations de la vie quotidienne, je n'ai pas une apprciation confuse de la vie et de lenvironnement, je n'ai pas de problme pour communiquer et interagir avec les autres.

----------


## Invit

> Moi je n'ai jamais accord autant d'importance  la parole,  partir du moment o une personne s'exprime elle risque de dire des conneries, mais il ne faut pas toujours en tenir compte.


C'est valable pour une conversation prive entre des individus (et encore, les quiproquos peuvent avoir des consquences), mais pas pour une prise de parole officielle d'un homme politique. Sans demander une pendaison haut et court, il y a des associations qui uvrent pour que les handicaps ne soient pas considrs comme des gens qui ne veulent pas faire comme les autres ou qui vivent en dehors de la ralit. Il est normal que ces associations demandent  ce que ces prjugs ne soient pas aliments. Elles font leur boulot d'association, c'est tout.

----------


## Grogro

> *C'est surtout que pendant le dbat des primaires les gens se sont rendus compte que non seulement Jupp est snile mais qu'en plus il bave en parlant*, une fois limin Sarkozy et ses mensonges que les gens ne supportent plus, et tant donn que les autres candidats avaient l'air de crtins il restait plus que Fion qui avait un propos intelligible et donnait l'image d'tre propre sur lui, sauf que son numro de monsieur propre est grill il reste plus qu'un menteur en costard, un peu banal.


Non je ne pense pas. Fillon s'tait impos en labourant la France priphrique grce au savoir-faire de Stfanini (le mec qui a claqu la porte samedi), et en ttant le cul des vaches faon Chirac. Il a mis en avant son ancrage provincial et s'est efforc de faire "terroir", en tentant d'incarner l'idal du bourgeois catholique de province, un peu comme un film de Chabrol (modulo la reprsentation pas toujours sympathique de Chabrol). Son lectorat c'tait la France priphrique, donc il marchait sur les nouvelles plates-bandes du FN. C'est pour a que j'avais vu sa victoire d'un bon oeil en novembre, malgr son programme conomique dlirant qu'il n'aurait jamais pu mettre en oeuvre de toute faon, et malgr le mpris souverain que cette baltouze dvirilise m'inspirait. Parce qu'au lendemain de la victoire de Trump je pensais que cet ancrage tait notre meilleure chance d'viter une prsidence Le Pen qui me semblait de plus en plus probable. Donc point numro 1 : la dvitalisation acclre des priphries loin des 13 mtropoles dynamiques. 

Point numro 2 : l'Islam. C'est le seul  vouloir (on ne sait trop comment) chasser les salafistes et les Frres Musulmans. Frres Musulmans  qui Sarkozy avait offert les cls de l'Islam en France. Jupp avait russi  se dcrdibiliser par navet jusqu' rcolter le surnom d'Ali Jupp. Je ne pense pas que ce surnom ait t mrit mais l n'est pas la question car tout est question de perceptions. Et oui, il y a aussi une part de paranoa. 

Point numro 3 : le rquilibrage des relations diplomatiques entre les USA et la Russie. Donc un retour au consensus gaullo-mitterrandien et  l'cole dite "raliste" de gopolitique. Chose qui parle particulirement au monde rural puisque la perte de dbouchs avec les sanctions contre la Russie ont fait un carnage. Ca parle aussi au monde catholique, mais pour des raisons civilisationnelles. 

Ce n'est pas un hasard si le plan B pour nombre d'lecteurs de Fillon sera Marine Le Pen. Ce qui me rend d'autant plus inquiet pour mai.

----------


## Grogro

> Aprs la gauche la plus bte du monde.
> Aprs les colos les plus bte du monde.
> Voici la droite la plus bte du monde.
> 
> Quel record pour les Franais


D'accord pour la gauche et les colos les plus btes au monde (on pourrait ajouter les syndicats et le patronat les plus btes au monde). Mais la droite, pas possible ! Malgr les efforts acharns et constants de l'UMP/LR, on ne peut arriver qu'en seconde position : plus dbile que la droite amricaine, c'est juste pas possible. C'est hors concours l.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tel que l'a utilis Fillon, il a associ l'autisme  de la dbilit, et c'est franchement malsain.


Sans vouloir dfendre Fillon pour le reste, sur ce coup-l, je pense que ce qu'il voulait dire, c'est qu'il ne vivait pas dans une bulle, isol dans son monde. Ce qui est une assez bonne dfinition de l'autisme (rductrice, mais pas si mauvaise que cela).

----------


## Invit

Au final, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on en parle beaucoup si ? Ok, a ajoute un morceau supplmentaire au personnage mais au final, pour l'instant, c'est SOS autisme qui saisit le CSA ...

Aprs, le bonhomme se sait pier, analyser et il est incapable de bien choisir ses mots pour un passage au 20h ? Dans le doute, tu dis, "Je ne suis pas dans ma bulle". On a compris, c'est bon...

De mon ct, je suis plus choqu de son discours au Trocadro car il se permet encore de faire la leon  certains et dans sa position, je trouve a incroyable ! Bien plus que l'autiste, les 200 0000, etc...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au final, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on en parle beaucoup si


Beaucoup de mdias on relay l'information.
C'est clair que les mdias sont contre Fillon, ils cherchent le moindre dtail pour pouvoir le pourrir.
L'acharnement est vident, plein de politiciens ont fait largement pire et ils n'ont pas eu de soucis.

En fait il doit faire super attention parce que tout ce qu'il dit, sera repris, sortie de son contexte, manipul et retourn contre lui.
Il aurait du dire qu'il tait bien en contact avec la ralit, au lieu de dire "autiste".




> il se permet encore de faire la leon  certains et dans sa position, je trouve a incroyable !


Un homme politique c'est comme une racaille, mme pris en flagrant dlit a niera les faits.
Il doit tre frustr de se faire pourrir pour si peu (d'un point de vue politicien ce qu'il a fait n'est mme pas illgal ^^).
Il doit se dire "les copains ont fait 1000 fois pire et ils n'ont pas d'emmerde".

C'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas eu une escalade avec tout le monde qui balance tout le monde, au lieu d'tre tout seul, il y aurait des dizaines d'lus dans la merde, ce serait beau.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)C'est clair que les mdias sont contre Fillon, ils cherchent le moindre dtail pour pouvoir le pourrir.(.../...)


Ce n'est mme pas qu'ils sont contre, c'est que a fait vendre. De mme, si cracher sur Macron devenait vendeur, ils n'hsiteraient pas une seule seconde. Pour l'instant, ils vendent plus en le cajolant qu'en le lynchant. Pour l'instant. Ca peut changer trs vite.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est mme pas qu'ils sont contre, c'est que a fait vendre.


Nous ne sommes pas d'accord sur les causalits et les corrlations.

De mon point de vue les gens n'ont pas plus envie d'entendre du mal de Fillon qu'ils ont envie d'entendre du bien de Macron.
 la base les gens n'aiment pas Macron et c'est comme a, ce sont les mdias qui forcent  vouloir le faire passer pour quelqu'un de bien, alors que personne n'est plus antipathique que Macron.
Les gens n'ont pas de raison de tolrer Macron, il vient de chez Rothschild, il tait ministre sous Hollande, il est riche, mprisant, il n'est pas constant dans ces propos, il est trop capitaliste, etc.
Le gars il croit que les costards a fait rver les jeunes franais...
Il a plus a place  Londres qu'en France.

Gueuler sur Fillon c'est sympa, il bossait avec Sarozy, les tudiants avaient manifester contre la loi Fillon  l'poque (bon c'tait surtout pour scher les cours, mais quand mme).
En rgle gnral a fait toujours plaisir de gueuler aprs un rpublicain, c'est toujours mrit normalement.
Mais l c'est clairement abus.
Laissez-le tranquille il est dj mort.
Au bout d'un moment ce n'est plus drle, c'est du harclement.

100% des mdias sont pro Macron et anti Fillon.
Ils pourraient tre un peu plus subtile, cracher sur Macron de temps en temps, dire du bien de Fillon de temps en temps.
L c'est Manichen  fond.

----------


## Invit

Je pense que tu fais bien d'indiquer "de mon point de vue".

De mon point de vue, je n'ai pas la mme vision que toi, je m'en fous royalement de Macron, la presse peut continuer  se l'****, a ne me touche pas et c'est srement le cas de beaucoup de monde ("les gens"). Je ne change pas d'ide  son sujet, je pense que sa popularit n'est pas d  son omniprsence dans la presse, srement une partie mais c'est surtout qu'il bnficie d'une lection politique avec des partis qui ont rat leur primaire car elles n'ont pas rassembl... Et on va parler d'un "visage politique" qui lui permet d'atteindre ses scores grce au choix du PS, UMP...
Tu le mets en 2012, je doute qu'il atteigne les sondages actuelles... (si ils ont une valeur...)

Par contre, je ("les gens" aussi  ::mrgreen:: ) suis bien content de ce qui arrive  Fillon, et j'espre qu'il va continuer  prendre encore et encore jusqu' ce qu'il abandonne, pourquoi ? Car je me dis (oui je rve) que a pourra servir d'exemple et calmer certains dputs et futur candidat ...

----------


## Grogro

> Ce n'est mme pas qu'ils sont contre, c'est que a fait vendre. De mme, si cracher sur Macron devenait vendeur, ils n'hsiteraient pas une seule seconde. Pour l'instant, ils vendent plus en le cajolant qu'en le lynchant. Pour l'instant. Ca peut changer trs vite.


Ca changera le jour o les 9 milliardaires propritaires des mdias choisiront de se retourner contre Macron, parce qu'ils auront trouv une meilleure marionnette, ou parce qu'il tentera de remettre en cause certains privilges fiscaux, ou parce que certaines politiques ne leur plairont pas. Ou encore parce qu'il se sera cram tout seul comme Fillon.

----------


## zecreator

Franchement je b'attend plus rien de ces prsidentielles. J'avais un peu d'espoir au dbut. Mais la. ..

----------


## Grogro



----------


## Grogro

L'art du suspense selon le Canard : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/presi...is-fillon.html

Un vrai feuilleton. Ca n'en finit pas. Ca devient digne de Balkany sans dconner !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Mingolito

*Une salle de prire au Conseil rgional,  Nantes, quand Fillon y sigeait*
*La "Lacit" a sert pour les musulmans, les catholiques en sont exempts*



<Un bureau du Conseil rgional des Pays de la Loire tait amnag en salle de prire,  l'poque o Franois Fillon y sigeait, affirme "Le Canard Enchan" mercredi.
Un bureau du Conseil rgional des Pays de la Loire tait amnag en salle de prire  l'poque o Franois Fillon sigeait dans l'excutif de la rgion (1998-2004), affirme Le Canard enchan dans son dition de mercredi.
*"Un crucifix, un prie-Dieu et des images pieuses"*. Selon l'hebdomadaire, les socialistes, quand ils ont remport les lections rgionales en 2004, ont dcouvert  l'tage du cabinet du prsident "*un bureau amnag en chapelle*" avec "un crucifix, un prie-Dieu et des images pieuses". Franois Fillon tait alors premier vice-prsident du Conseil rgional des Pays de la Loire aprs en avoir t prsident de 1998  2002, date  laquelle il tait entr au gouvernement Raffarin. 
Un membre de l'quipe de Jacques Auxiette, prsident PS du Conseil rgional (2004-2015), a confirm la dcouverte de ce bureau, "surnomm depuis la chapelle", lorsque les socialistes sont arrivs au pouvoir dans la rgion. Mais il ne sait pas quand cette "chapelle" avait t installe. Franois Fillon, et encore davantage l'actuel prsident du Conseil rgional Bruno Retailleau, ont les faveurs de la mouvance catholique traditionaliste. Source>>

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce n'est pas trs grave de mettre un crucifix et des images dans un bureau...
Vous devriez vous calmer avec votre soit disant "lacit"...

La France a une histoire catholique, on ne peut pas la nier.
Les mairies ont mme le droit d'avoir des crches :
Une crche dans une mairie ? Possible sous conditions

Un bureau ce n'est pas super public, des dizaines de milliers de personnes ne vont pas passer  l'intrieur.
L vous vous emballez clairement pour rien.
Il y a 2, 3 objets un peu religieux alors tout de suite a devient une chapelle, c'est un peu exagr. (il suffit de ranger les 2 photos et le crucifix et ya plus rien)
De toute faon critiquer Fillon parce qu'il est catholique ce n'est pas super productif, beaucoup de ceux qui votent pour lui son catholiques...

Est-ce que l, vous voyez un problme de lacit ? :
Paris: chandelier gant pour Hanouccah
Le dner du CRIF, rendez-vous incontournable des politiques

Il y a un repas communautaire "incontournable pour les politiques" et l a gne personne...
Mais alors si a avait t un repas catholique ou musulman l on aurait entendu parler de lacit.

----------


## emutramp

Le problme nest pas la religion, les actions bnfiques que le catholicisme apporte au niveau mondial (charit, le secours catholique etc) on nen parle peu ou pas, par contre quand il sagit de pointer le ngatif (blanchiment au vatican...) voir pour certaines affaires , immondicit de certains actes (pdophilie) les mdias couvrent de faon abondante linformation, car cest vendeur.

Le vrai problme, cest la possibilit pour des escrocs comme fillon (pour ne pas dire ordure) ou la fe marine (une bonne parti de la droite / extrme droite pour rsumer), de continuer a prserver leurs postes de reprsentant de la rpublique, trafiquer et senrichir de manir indcente sur largent public en toute quasi toute impunit judiciaire.

Lorsquil sagit de violeur, vendeur de dherbe, cambrioleur  justice est gnralement faite (et cest trs bien, sauf peut-tre pour le cannabis mais cest un autre dbat) 

Quand cest des affaires politique, la justice est rarement faite. Pourquoi*? Est-ce le vouloir politique dempcher le pouvoir judiciaire dagir*? Pourtant, le mal est pire quun crime *singulier**: Un criminel tue un homme de sang froid pour lui voler son portable, il finira ses jours derrires les barreaux,*rsultat*: Le tueur en prison, un mort.

Balkany, Sarkozy, Chirac, Fillon, Cope Une dizaine descrocs se remplissant les poches sur largent des publique, des millions  / centaines de millions (voir milliard) deuros qui ne seront jamais remit a la populace et par effet boule de neige, amne la mort*:

http://www.francetvinfo.fr/faits-div...e_1537625.html

http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...er-la-mort.php



Il ny a plus rien a attendre de la politique dans ces conditions, soit la justice peut et condamne trs fermement et rapidement les lus corrompu, a de la prison ferme pendant plusieurs annes avec une inligibilit politique a vie ou que la population se rveil et sattaque aux vrais ennemies de la France et pas aux faux problmes que le FN peut dgueuler en utilisant son rseau de fasciste a travers tous les moyens de communications.

Hollande est un beau salaud, je noublierais jamais la loi sur le renseignement ou son ddains quant a lasile de Assange, en particulier Valls se permettant d'affirmer, concernant le cas Julian Assange que *La question ne se pose meme pas* ou encore son abus du 49.3 

Mais en dpit de sa mauvaise politique  cest peut-tre le premier prsident depuis 20 / 30 ans, pas corrompu et ntant pas une ordure comme les autres.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ce n'est mme pas qu'ils sont contre, c'est que a fait vendre. De mme, si cracher sur Macron devenait vendeur, ils n'hsiteraient pas une seule seconde. Pour l'instant, ils vendent plus en le cajolant qu'en le lynchant. Pour l'instant. Ca peut changer trs vite.


Oui et non... Macron est quand mme soutenu par Drahi et Berg, patrons de presse entre autres.




> je m'en fous royalement de Macron, la presse peut continuer  se l'****, a ne me touche pas et c'est srement le cas de beaucoup de monde ("les gens").


Oui mais toi ce n'est pas les gens en gnral... On ne peut pas nier que le matraquage mdiatique influence, c'est un des principes de la pub qui a fait ses preuves (rptition du message).




> Mais en dpit de sa mauvaise politique  cest peut-tre le premier prsident depuis 20 / 30 ans, pas corrompu et ntant pas une ordure comme les autres.


C'est un hasard si il n'y a que des personnalits de droite qui sont cites comme corrompues ou c'est purement partisan ? Je crois que c'est important de le savoir pour l'honntet du dbat...

Par ailleurs, affirmer qu'Hollande n'est pas une ordure comme tu dis est hasardeux, comme n'importe quel politicien qui atteint un certain niveau d'ailleurs. Il est naf de croire qu'ils en arrivent l sans se compromettre.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)C'est un hasard si il n'y a que des personnalits de droite qui sont cites comme corrompues ou c'est purement partisan ? Je crois que c'est important de le savoir pour l'honntet du dbat...(.../...)


Ben, je dirais plus que les candidats de gauche sont soit des perdreaux de l'anne, soit des gens qui n'ont pas eu de hautes responsabilits, donc de hautes occasions de piquer dans la caisse. Donc il est plus difficile de leur trouver des casseroles, ils n'ont pas eu l'occasion de se faire une collection.

----------


## TallyHo

Gurini, Thvenoud et Cahuzac doivent tre  droite alors... Caseneuve, le Driand et Royal n'ont pas eu un souci avec la gestion de leurs ministres mis en avant par la Canard justement ? Et si tu regardes les affaires en gnral, tu en as qui sont  droite et  gauche.

Ce n'est pas que la gauche pique moins dans la caisse, c'est qu'ils sont moins exposs ces dernires annes donc il n'y a aucun intrt pour les opposants de sortir les dossiers. Plus tu vas haut et plus on va te chercher des poux dans la tte (justifis ou pas). Mets la gauche 10 ans au pouvoir et tu verras que les affaires apparatront aussi.

----------


## Grogro

Ou plutt que pour ouvrir une information judiciaire, il faut du dossier solide. Et parfois le dossier, ce sont les services de renseignements civil et militaire qui le dnichent. Et si l'on ne cherche pas, on ne risque pas de trouver quoique ce soit. C'est comme a que Pasqua puis Sarko ont pu tenir leur propre famille politique par les couilles : en plaant leurs marionnettes l o il faut (Sarko avait tent en vaind'avoir la tte d'Yves Bertrand, grand patron des RG et chiraquien, ds 2002, il l'avait racont dans sou bouquin de mmoires). Surveille tes ennemis, mais surveille tes "amis" d'encore plus prs.

----------


## emutramp

> C'est un hasard si il n'y a que des personnalits de droite qui sont cites comme corrompues ou c'est purement partisan ? Je crois que c'est important de le savoir pour l'honntet du dbat...
> 
> Par ailleurs, affirmer qu'Hollande n'est pas une ordure comme tu dis est hasardeux, comme n'importe quel politicien qui atteint un certain niveau d'ailleurs. Il est naf de croire qu'ils en arrivent l sans se compromettre.


Je comprends que tu puisses tre septique, tant nouveau sur ce forum et comme tu las fait remarquer, mes propos nont viss effectivement que des personnalits de droite.

Pour Hollande, je me permet de contester tes dires. Revenons en pleine priode lectorale de 2012, la parti socialiste avait mis, mme si cela na pu tre officialise, sur Strauss-kahn. Suite a laffaire du sofitel en mai 2011, ce qui a laiss le parti socialiste sur la paille, Hollande a donc tait choisi par les socialistes. On peut donc en conclure que sur ce point, il a tait le plan B. 

Il na eu pas eu besoin de vendre pre et mre, trahir ses meilleurs amis pour arriver au pouvoir*: Mr Sarkozy tant alors prsident, dj souponner dtre mouiller dans diverses affaires navait plus grande crdibilit aux yeux des lecteurs 

Jusqu preuve du contraire, il na eu nul besoin de se compromettre




> Gurini, Thvenoud et Cahuzac doivent tre  droite alors


Cahuzac ne sest pas enrichi personnellement sur largent publique a la diffrence de Fillon (bien que des soupons sur des possible pot de vin quand il travaillait pour le ministre de la Sant en 1988). Cahuzac est accus de fraude fiscal sur des activits priv dans le domaine mdicale, exclu du parti socialiste et de surcrot, condamner par la justice a de la prison ferme (sans mandat de depot car il me semble quil a fait appel a la dcision, a ne veut pas dire, mme si cest peu probable, quil nira pas en prison).

Fillon a utilis largent publique pour employer sa femme pour un travail inexistant.

Pour finir, je ne suis pas spcialement partisan de tel ou tel parti politique (a lexception du FN que je rpugne), bien que jaurais plus tendance a tre en accord avec les ides de la gauche / gauche radicale. Je vais en premier lieu me tourner sur lhomme (homme politique, peut-tre une femme aussi)  qui nest pas impliqu dans des affaires judiciaires et ensuite tudier sa crdibilit (son programme, ses discours, dbat).

Je ne cherche pas a faire la promotion politique du quiquonque mais simplement exprimer mon avis. Pour 2017, je nirais pas voter et ne compte plus voter dans lavenir tant que les choses que jai expliqu dans mon prcdent post ne seront pas mise en uvre.

----------


## GrandDI

> 


Tellement bien rsum et vrai ! J'adore  ::P:  :8-):

----------


## Mingolito

*Franois Fillon mis en examen pour dtournement de fonds publics, complicit et recel d'abus de biens sociaux*
*Le candidat des Rpublicains  l'lection prsidentielle a dj dclar qu'il ne comptait pas se retirer de la course  l'Elyse*



<<L'annonce est tombe plus tt que prvu. Dans l'affaire des emplois prsums fictifs de sa femme et de deux de ses enfants, Franois Fillon a t mis en examen, mardi 14 mars, a appris franceinfo de source judiciaire. L'ancien Premier ministre est mis en examen pour dtournement de fonds publics, complicit et recel d'abus de biens sociaux, ainsi que pour manquement aux obligations de dclaration  la Haute Autorit pour la transparence de la vie publique.

"La mise en examen est intervenue ce [mardi] matin. L'audition a t avance pour qu'elle se droule dans des conditions de srnit", a ajout son avocat, Me Antonin Levy,  l'AFP, sans faire d'autre commentaire. Franois Fillon avait annonc le 1er mars sa convocation le 15 mars devant les trois juges d'instruction chargs de l'information judiciaire en vue de sa mise en examen.

Le candidat, qui se dit victime d'une enqute "exclusivement  charge" et priv du traitement d  "un justiciable comme les autres", a raffirm lundi qu'il irait jusqu'au bout de sa campagne malgr ses ennuis judiciaires. Source >>

----------


## BenoitM

> Le candidat, qui se dit victime d'une enqute "exclusivement  charge" et priv du traitement d  "un justiciable comme les autres",


A charge? 
Pour l'instant il a confirm toutes les accusations part contre il ne voit pas ce qu'il y a de mal  employer sa femme, ses enfants  des tarifs prohibitif,  recevoir des gnreux cadeaux d'amis  ::):

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Tiens, l'auteur du montage de l'affiche du Titanic a oubli que Cameron s'appelait Nicolas !  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> Il na eu pas eu besoin de vendre pre et mre, trahir ses meilleurs amis pour arriver au pouvoir*: Mr Sarkozy tant alors prsident, dj souponner dtre mouiller dans diverses affaires navait plus grande crdibilit aux yeux des lecteurs 
> 
> Jusqu preuve du contraire, il na eu nul besoin de se compromettre


Arriv  un certain niveau, tu es oblig de te compromettre, tu n'arrives pas seul, c'est trs naf de le croire. Compromettre ne voulant pas dire que tu as obligatoirement piqu dans la caisse mais que tu as ngoci pour avoir des soutiens ce qui te rend redevable par exemple.




> Cahuzac ne sest pas enrichi personnellement sur largent publique a la diffrence de Fillon (bien que des soupons sur des possible pot de vin quand il travaillait pour le ministre de la Sant en 1988).


De toute faon, on s'en fout du motif du dlit, un lu qui truande devrait quitter ses fonctions. Dj on devrait leur demander des casiers vierges au dpart.

----------


## Mingolito

*Mis en examen, Fillon se dit "innocent" et dnonce "un calendrier diabolique"*
*Vade retro justicinas satanas*


"_La justice est possd par le diable hollandus
Quand je serais prsident elle sera exorcise_"



<<Au lendemain de sa mise en examen, Franois Fillon a raffirm, mercredi 15 mars sur Radio Classique, qu'il tait "innocent" face aux accusations portes contre lui dans l'affaire des emplois fictifs prsums de son pouse et de deux de ses enfants comme collaborateurs parlementaires.

A quarante jours de la prsidentielle, le candidat a donc t mis en examen. Une premire pour un prtendant majeur dans la course  l'Elyse. "Il y a une instrumentalisation des affaires contre moi avec un objectif : m'empcher d'tre candidat  l'lection prsidentielle", a dnonc l'ancien Premier ministre.
Un "calendrier exceptionnel", qui le "dlivre" de son "engagement"

"L'objectif, c'tait de m'empcher d'tre candidat et, si possible, de faire en sorte avec ce calendrier diabolique, ma mise en examen deux jours avant la clture des candidatures  l'lection prsidentielle... L'objectif tait de faire en sorte que la droite et le centre n'aient pas de candidat. Comme a, c'est plus simple, ce sera un dbat entre la gauche et Madame le Pen", a affirm Franois Fillon.

 "Eh bien moi, j'ai dcid de rsister, je considre que ce calendrier exceptionnel, qui n'est pas celui d'un justiciable normal, me dlivre de l'engagement que j'avais pris de ne pas tre candidat" en cas de mise en examen, pris le 26 janvier sur TF1. Source >>

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ... me dlivre de l'engagement que j'avais pris de ne pas tre candidat" en cas de mise en examen, pris le 26 janvier sur TF1.


Dans la campagne (de mon enfance), on disait : si tu veux abattre ton chien, tu nas qu dire quil a la rage. Autrement dit : tous les prtextes sont bons pour ne pas respecter sa parole.

----------


## zecreator

Ce qui me rvolte le plus, c'est la passivit des franais face  toute cette propagande. On est encore prt a aller voter, mme si c'est pour choisir entre la Peste ou le Cholra. Depuis 42 ans que je suis sur terre, je n'ai jamais vu des Prsidentielles aussi infectes. On se croirait en Italie. C'est bien simple, des que j'entend un candidat,  la radio ou  la TV, je zappe. J'ai juste le sentiment qu'ils se foutent de nos gueules. 

Comme me le disait trs bien un ami espagnol : "Le Rpublique Franaise a dmarr avec les sans-culottes, elle se termine avec les sans-couilles."

----------


## Ryu2000

> On est encore prt a aller voter, mme si c'est pour choisir entre la Peste ou le Cholra.


On va probablement viter d'avoir  faire ce choix, normalement il ne devrait pas y avoir de second tour Macron / Fillon ^^  ::ptdr:: 

Par contre il est vrai que le niveau de la politique en France est calamiteux...
Plus a va plus on s'effondre.
On pensait ne jamais faire pire que Chirac, on a eu Sarko (grosse chute).
On pensait ne jamais faire pire que Sarkozy, on a eu Hollande.
On pensait ne jamais faire pire qu'Hollande, on risque de se prendre Macron...

Si on se tape 5 ans de Macron, je ne sais pas dans quel tat sera la France en 2022...

Cela dit, la situation est mauvaise dans le monde entier.
La crise de 2008 continue.
Il y a de moins en moins de croissance et de plus en plus de chmage (les statistiques ne prennent pas en compte toutes les catgories de chmeurs).
Aucune amlioration en vue.

La situation n'est pas prte de s'arranger...
Je crois qu'il y a une expression Suisse qui dit "On va pas vers le beau".

----------


## zecreator

> Cela dit, la situation est mauvaise dans le monde entier.
> La crise de 2008 continue.
> Il y a de moins en moins de croissance et de plus en plus de chmage (les statistiques ne prennent pas en compte toutes les catgories de chmeurs).


C'est marrant, c'est ce que me dit mon patron lorsque je rclame un r-valuation de mon salaire (qui n'a pas boug depuis 5 ans).

La crise de 2008, c'est du flan. Quand je vois autour de mois le train de vie de certains, la crise elle n'est pas partout. Quand tu vois ton voisin te dire qu'il a encore rachet 3 appartements sur Paris et qu'il ajoute une dpendance  sa maison de 180m2, et qu'il roule en Porshe Cayenne, elle est o sa crise  lui ? Et il est encore capable de te dire que la France, c'est un pays d'assists, et que c'est toujours les riches qui payent pour la paresse des autres...

Faudrait voir  pas nous prendre pour des truffes trop longtemps. On est sympas, mais y a des limites...

----------


## Invit

> On pensait ne jamais faire pire que Chirac, on a eu Sarko (grosse chute).
> On pensait ne jamais faire pire que Sarkozy, on a eu Hollande.
> On pensait ne jamais faire pire qu'Hollande, on risque de se prendre Macron...


Tu sais dj qu'il va tre pire ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> La crise de 2008, c'est du flan.


Il faudrait peut tre vous renseigner sur la situation conomique du monde.
Et ne pas vous fier au statistiques officielles (par exemple ne croyez pas les statistiques du chmage aux USA et intressez-vous aux food stamp).
a ne va pas bien au Japon, a ne va pas bien au Brsil, etc...

Les crises rendent les pauvres plus pauvres et les riches plus riches.
La classe moyenne disparat.
Les super riches deviennent n'importe quoi...
62 super-riches possdent autant que la moiti de la plante

L'conomie est devenue n'importe quoi, c'est vraiment parti en vrille avec les trucs comme les CDS, on peut *parier* de l'argent sur tout et faire des montages financiers.
On peut parier qu'une entreprise fera un dfaut de paiement, qu'une monnaie va perdre de la valeur, etc...

En mtaphore a fait : Wall Street et La City c'est pire que des casinos.
Le pire c'est que les gouvernements aident les banques, alors qu'on est endett  cause des banques (le mondant de la dette correspond aux intrts de la dette, ce qui fait que si nous avions emprunt  taux 0, nous ne serions pas endett, emprunter  taux 0 est possible avec une banque de France et des bons du trsor, a devait marcher comme a avant les annes 1970).
Les gouvernements utilisent la planche  billet pour sauver des banques.
Parce que si une banque tombe, a fait effet Domino.
Des banques sont un peu nationalis par les tats (une fois que l'tat possde plus de 50% des parts c'est un peu comme si elle tait nationalis).

Mais normal une banque nationalis c'est cool, sauf que l a n'a rien a voir...

Je me trompe un peu, ce n'est pas exactement a.
En tout cas le truc qui est certains c'est qu'conomiquement c'est la merde et il n'y a pas d'amlioration en vue, la situation va s'empirer.
Partout c'est Quantative Easing sur Quantative Easing.




> Tu sais dj qu'il va tre pire ?


Ben l c'est facile, il y a Macron.
Macron c'est un panneau fluo clignotant, on repre de trs loin que c'est la pire chose qui puisse arriver.

En fait Hollande et Sarkozy sont ex quo quasiment.
Mais on descend d'un cran avec Macron.
Macron c'est la suite d'Hollande mais en pire...

----------


## zecreator

> Il faudrait peut tre vous renseigner sur la situation conomique du monde.


T'as pas besoin d'aller chercher bien loin pour voir que la crise n'est pas la mme pour tout le monde. Franchement, comment ne pas voir l'accentuation des diffrences sociales ? Et on va laisser un Fillon tre candidat ?

Quand ton boss t'explique la crise, alors que lui porte des costards  3000 boules et roule en Merca, il est vident que la crise dont il parle pour justifier la non-embauche, le non r-valuation des salaires, ne le concerne pas.

"Depuis la crise, y a encore plus de chmage !", mais pas chez les cadres dirigeants bizarrement. Et mme qu'ils partiraient au chmage, mme  ce niveau, ils n'ont pas le mme chmage que nous. Je connais des cadres dirigeants qui sont en "inter-postes", qui touchent 2500  d'indemnits chmage.

Et quand tu entends a :
http://www.midilibre.fr/2017/03/09/j...is,1476711.php

Tu te dis que ton patron et les politiques ne vivent pas dans le mme monde que toi, et que forcment, ils n'ont aucune ide de comment tu vis. Et on doit leur faire confiance ?

Mes couilles !

----------


## Ryu2000

Certes le chmage profite aux gros patrons.

Mais moi je regardais plutt l'endettement des tats.
$19 900 000 000 000 c'est la dette publique US :
http://www.usdebtclock.org/

Si on ajoute les dettes des entreprises et les dettes des mnages, imaginez comme c'est immense...

Le problme c'est la finance.
Les financiers gagnent de l'argent sur la faillite des autres.

La crise n'est pas mauvaise pour tout le monde, certains gagnent encore plus d'argent en temps de crise...

Les entreprises ferment, les travailleurs se retrouvent sans emploi, ils ne consomment pas, par consquent des entreprises ferment.
En plus on a mondialis la production et c'est une catastrophe...
Il faut aller vers beaucoup moins de mondialisation.

Gnralement aprs une crise de grande ampleur il y a une guerre de grande ampleur.
Ce sera peut tre dans 20 ou 30 ans, mais selon le rsultat de cette guerre le monde ira mieux, ou pas...

----------


## zecreator

> Les entreprises ferment, les travailleurs se retrouvent sans emploi, ils ne consomment pas, par consquent des entreprises ferment.


Je ne sais pas de quelles entreprises tu parles, mais les entreprises du CAC40 ne se sont jamais aussi bien portes. Quand tu vois la Socit Gnrale, EDF ou PSA qui vampirisent notre conomie, et qu'elles continuent  faire un CA astronomique, tu peux te demander qui gouverne la France.

La Socit Gnrale, suite  l'affaire Kerviel, le fisc lui rclame 2,2 millards d'euros. La SG n'en a rien  carrer. Elle n'a jamais pay.

EDF, 800 000 000  de fraude interne ( la sur-facturation surtout), et rien n'a fuit. L'Etat rinjecte 100 000 000  d'argent public. Et le plus drle, EDF  demand  PwC de concevoir un formation sur la fraude interne. On crois rver.

PSA, 2 milliards de dficites. L'Etat r-quilibre en injectant 1 milliard d'argent public (surtout pour viter le licenciement de 2500 postes sous le manda Sarkozy). Et encore une fois, PwC  eu la charge de concevoir une formation interne sur la Matrise de l'information. C'est pas beau a ?

Bref, faut arrt de regarder le chiffres. Regarde plutt autour de toi. Tu verras que ton environnement te donneras une plus exacte ralit que les mdias.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne sais pas de quelles entreprises tu parles (...) Regarde plutt autour de toi. Tu verras que ton environnement te donneras une plus exacte ralit que les mdias.


Les mdias ne parlent pas de crise, ils ne parlent pas de licenciement, ils ne parlent pas de dcroissance, pour eux tout va bien.
Il y a un journaliste / crivain qui fait des listes de licenciements, il s'appelle *Pierre Jovanovic* et c'est le gars le plus en rouge sur le Dcodex.

Ses lecteurs lui envoie des articles de journaux qui parlent de licenciement :
La Liste des Licenciements du Quotidien.com (du 25 au 29 janvier)
liste des licenciements 15 fvrier 2016

Le chmage augmente, l'conomie va mal, c'est vident.
Je ne suis pas ngationniste :p

Regardez Olivier Delamarche sur BFM TV, ou alors regardez les conoclastes.
On voit bien que les nations n'atteignent pas leur objectif de croissance, alors qu'ils trafiquent le calcul du PIB de tout les cts...

----------


## Mingolito

*Lavocat Robert Bourgi a bien rgl les costumes Arnys de Franois Fillon*



<<Les enquteurs se sont rendus chez le tailleur parisien et disposent dsormais des lments confirmant le nom de l ami  qui a offert pour 13 000 euros de costumes au dput de Paris.

Lavocat Robert Bourgi (ici en septembre 2011  Paris) a rgl les costumes Arnys de Franois Fillon.
Son nom circulait avec insistance depuis le dbut de la semaine. Lavocat Robert Bourgi, pilier des rseaux de la  Franafrique , avait dmenti  plusieurs reprises tre celui qui avait offert deux costumes de chez Arnys, un tailleur parisien, pour 13 000 euros  Franois Fillon. En vain. Selon les informations du Monde, les enquteurs disposent dsormais des documents attestant que cest bien lui qui a command le 7 dcembre 2016, neuf jours aprs la victoire de Franois Fillon  la primaire de la droite, puis rgl le 20 fvrier, les vtements sur-mesure du candidat Les Rpublicains  la prsidentielle.

A deux reprises, les policiers se sont rendus dans la boutique Arnys au 14 rue de Svres dans le 7e arrondissement  Paris et y ont saisi diffrents lments relatifs aux rvlations du Journal du Dimanche. Un patron aux mesures de Franois Fillon a aussi t trouv. Contact, Robert Bourgi na pas souhait faire de commentaires.

Le JDD avait notamment rvl le week-end dernier quun mcne, qui ntait alors pas identifi, avait rgl un chque de 13 000 euros pour le rglement de deux costumes achets chez Arnys. Aux deux costumes offerts en fvrier sajouteraient, toujours selon lhebdomadaire, prs de 35 500 euros  rgls en liquide  chez ce mme tailleur depuis 2012, pour payer deux vestes forestires, un blazer, deux pantalons et deux pulls en cachemire. Un point que conteste lentourage de Franois Fillon. On ignore toutefois si cette partie a aussi t rgle par M. Bourgi.

 Un ami ma offert des costumes en fvrier. Et alors ? , avait confirm Franois Fillon dans Les chos affirmant que ces cadeaux navaient  rien  voir  avec la politique.

*Lenqute des juges largie*

Dsormais, les enquteurs vont tenter de dterminer si ces cadeaux ont t faits  titre exclusivement priv ou sils peuvent tre en lien avec le mandat du dput Fillon. Les dputs doivent dclarer au dontologue  tout don ou avantage dune valeur suprieure  150 euros dont ils ont bnfici ,  en lien avec leur mandat . Ce qui peut exclure les cadeaux de proches.

Robert Bourgi et Franois Fillon se connaissent de longue date. En 2012, M. Bourgi stait rapproch de Franois Fillon et lui avait ouvert son carnet dadresses riche de nombreux dignitaires africains. En novembre 2013, il avait notamment contribu  lorganisation du voyage de M. Fillon au Sngal puis en Cte dIvoire o il entretient les meilleures relations. M. Bourgi avait aussi tent en vain de rconcilier M. Fillon avec Nicolas Sarkozy.

Jeudi 16 mars, Marianne rvlait que le parquet national financier avait largi lenqute des juges dinstruction  des soupons de trafic dinfluence. Franois Fillon a t mis en examen mardi pour dtournement de fonds publics, complicit et recel de dtournement de fonds publics, recel et complicit dabus de biens sociaux et manquement aux obligations de dclaration  la Haute Autorit pour la transparence de la vie publique (HATVP). Source >>

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Comme me le disait trs bien un ami espagnol : "Le Rpublique Franaise a dmarr avec les sans-culottes, elle se termine avec les sans-couilles et *sans-dents*."


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Mingolito

*Affaire Fillon : lenqute largie  des faits d escroquerie aggrave ,  de faux et usage de faux* 

<< Les enquteurs ont saisi  lAssemble nationale des documents laissant penser que les poux Fillon ont pu produire des faux pour justifier les salaires de Penelope Fillon.

Selon les informations du Monde, le parquet national financier (PNF) a dlivr, jeudi 16 mars, un rquisitoire suppltif pour  escroquerie aggrave, faux et usage de faux  aux juges dinstruction en charge de lenqute sur les poux Fillon  Serge Tournaire, Aude Buresi et Stphanie Tacheau , ouverte pour dtournement de fonds publics, abus de biens sociaux, complicit et recel de ces dlits, trafic dinfluence et manquement aux obligations dclaratives.

Cette dcision fait suite  une deuxime perquisition mene courant mars  lAssemble nationale  une premire avait t effectue par les enquteurs le 31 janvier dans le cadre de lenqute prliminaire  et  loccasion de laquelle de nouveaux documents ont t saisis. Ces feuilles, signes par Penelope Fillon, comportaient diffrents calculs dheures travailles.

Les enquteurs se demandent si ces calculs ne constituent pas des faux, tablis pour justifier a posteriori les salaires verss  lpouse du dput de Paris et conforter la ralit de son travail dassistante parlementaire. On ignore  qui tait destine cette dclaration demploi et  quelle priode de sa vie professionnelle ils correspondent.

*Convocation par les juges le 28 mars*

Dans son dition du 22 mars, Le Canard enchan ajoute par ailleurs qualors que Penelope Fillon cumulait deux emplois  plein temps, entre le 1er juillet 2012 et le 30 novembre 2013,  lAssemble nationale et  la Revue des deux mondes, les poux  ont carrment sign une fausse dclaration, certifiant aux fonctionnaires de lAssemble que madame ne bossait pas plus dune trentaine dheures par mois  la Revue des deux mondes o elle tait paye pour 151,67 heures . Le rglement de lAssemble nationale limite  cent quatre-vingts heures le cumul demplois pour ses salaris.

Penelope Fillon est convoque en vue de sa mise en examen le 28 mars par les juges dinstruction, si toutefois, comme pour son poux, son avocat ne demande pas  dcaler cette date afin dviter le rassemblement des journalistes.  Ce suppltif ne concerne pas exclusivement Mme Fillon , indique une source proche du dossier. Contact, lavocat de Mme Fillon, Pierre Cornut-Gentille, s indigne des fuites dans la presse  et raffirme que sa cliente entend rserver ses premires dclarations aux magistrats instructeurs. Le conseil de M. Fillon, Antonin Lvy, na pas donn suite  nos demandes.

Le 16 mars, lenqute avait aussi t largie  des faits de trafic dinfluence en lien notamment avec les activits de Franois Fillon pour sa socit de conseil 2F. Cette socit a notamment travaill pour la holding de lhomme daffaires Marc Ladreit de Lacharrire, Fimalac. M. Ladreit de Lacharrire a aussi prt 50 000 euros, sans intrts,  lhomme politique en 2013, somme qui a t depuis rembourse, mais na pas t dclare. Source >>


*Fillon aurait touch 50.000 dollars pour organiser une runion avec Poutine*

<<Le Canard enchan  paratre demain indique avoir mis la main sur un document o Franois Fillon s'engageait, via sa socit 2F Conseil,  prsenter au milliardaire libanais Fouad Makhzoumi, gant mondial du pipeline, des dirigeants russes, algriens, gabonais et ivoirien.
Au terme d'une convention de lobbying avec ce dernier, Franois Fillon s'engageait  lui ouvrir largement son carnet d'adresses d'ancien premier ministre.
En l'occurrence, il aurait organis  Saint Petersbourg une rencontre avec Vladimir Poutine, lors du Forum conomique international, en 2015, puis dans la foule avec le PDG de Total Patrick Pouyann.
Ce dernier a t directeur du cabinet de Franois Fillon lorsqu'il tait ministre des Technologies de l'information et de la Poste, en 1995.
En contrepartie de cette "convention de lobbying", dj rvle par Mediapart, la socit de l'actuel candidat de la droite devait toucher, selon le contrat, 50.000 dollars payable en deux fois, indique le Canard.
Interrog par le Canard, un porte-parole de Fouad Makhzoumi a invoqu "le secret des affaires" et dfendu "la stricte lgalit du contrat". Source>>

----------


## Ryu2000

On dirait que les vrais sondages donnent toujours Fillon devant Macron, par consquent les mdias (le canard enchan en premier plan) redoublent d'efforts pour continuer son lynchage mdiatique.

Bon alors produire des faux c'est grave, effectivement.
Par contre qu'est-ce qu'il y a d'illgale dans le fait d'organiser une runion et tre pay pour a ?

Le systme ne veut pas de Fillon parce qu'il est un peu pote avec la Russie.
En mme temps nous n'avons aucune raison d'tre l'ennemi de la Russie...

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> On dirait que les vrais sondages donnent toujours Fillon devant Macron, par consquent les mdias (le canard enchan en premier plan) redoublent d'efforts pour continuer son lynchage mdiatique.


Les vrais sondages ? haaa tu vas donc pouvoir nous expliquer comment dterminer quand un sondage est vrai et quand il est faux !
A moins qu'un sondage devienne faux  partir du moment qu'il ne te convient pas ?




> Bon alors produire des faux c'est grave, effectivement.
> Par contre qu'est-ce qu'il y a d'illgale dans le fait d'organiser une runion et tre pay pour a ?


Les conflits d'intrt tout a tout a....




> Le systme ne veut pas de Fillon parce qu'il est un peu pote avec la Russie.
> En mme temps nous n'avons aucune raison d'tre l'ennemi de la Russie...


Toujours avec ton dlire complotiste du systme.....

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu vas donc pouvoir nous expliquer comment dterminer quand un sondage est vrai et quand il est faux !


Si un sondage est publi dans les mdias mainstream c'est un faux sondage.
Les vrais sondages ne sont pas public, donc il y a aucun moyen de savoir ce qu'il y a dedans.




> Les conflits d'intrt tout a tout a....


Mais arrtez vos conneries, si on remplaait la Russie, par les USA ou Isral vous ne trouveriez rien  redire...

----------


## Grogro

> Mais arrtez vos conneries, si on remplaait la Russie, par les USA ou Isral vous ne trouveriez rien  redire...


Mme si cette phrase l est malheureusement rigoureusement vraie, cela n'en resterait pas moins du conflit d'intrt manifeste quels que soient les acteurs concerns. 

Particulirement quand on copine ainsi avec les ptroliers.

----------


## Mingolito

> On dirait que les vrais sondages donnent toujours Fillon devant Macron, par consquent les mdias (le canard enchan en premier plan) redoublent d'efforts pour continuer son lynchage mdiatique.


Et il est ou ce "vrai" sondage ou Fillon est devant Macron ?  ::koi::

----------


## Ryu2000

> cette phrase l est malheureusement rigoureusement vraie


a me suffit  ::): 




> Et il est ou ce "vrai" sondage ou Fillon est devant Macron ?


Il n'existe peut tre pas.
Mais il est possible qu'il existe, au bout d'un temps l'acharnement anti Fillon va le faire passer pour une victime qui rsiste  des attaques nombreuses.
Il a rsist pour ne pas lcher sa place, aujourd'hui il est encore harcel de tous les cts.
Peut tre que certains le respect pour a.
En tout cas il est plus respectable que Macron... (mme si leur programmes se ressemblent beaucoup)

Les Renseignement Gnraux font des statistiques et eux, contrairement aux sondages, essaient de connaitre la vrit.
Par contre ces statistiques ne sont pas public.
Il est possible que leur recherches donnent Fillon devant Macron, ou pas...

Les derniers sondages donnent Macron devant Marine et Melenchon devant Hamon.
Melenchon devant Hamon c'est trs probable.
Macron devant Marine a me semble difficilement ralisable.
Macron reprsente tout ce que le peuple dteste. (les banques, le systme, Hollande et son quipe)

Jespre que Macron ne sera pas au second tour, comme a on constatera la vracit des sondages...

====
Edit :
Poutine rfute les accusations du "Canard Enchan" sur sa rencontre arrange par Franois Fillon
_Vladimir Poutine n'a pas besoin d'"intermdiaire" pour rencontrer des hommes d'affaires, a ragi mercredi le Kremlin aprs les rvlations du Canard enchan selon lesquelles Franois Fillon a mis en relation un des clients avec le prsident russe et le patron de Total._

----------


## Mingolito

Enfin ce que toi tu appelles de "l'acharnement anti Fillon" moi j'appelle a du "ras le bol" des gens  propos de la corruption et des magouilles.

Et il y  pas que Fillon, a fait boule de neige :




> Affaire Bruno Le Roux [Direct] : dmission du ministre de l'Intrieur
> AFFAIRE LE ROUX - Le ministre de l'Intrieur a annonc sa dmission. Il tait fragilis aprs les rvlations sur l'emploi de ses filles, lorsqu'il tait dput.


Moi ce qui me choque le plus c'est pas l'affaire Fillon, c'est l'affaire Marine le Pen, pourquoi elle est pas en taule pour au moins 10 ans ? 
 ::fleche::  Marine est au courant de tout.: un livre d'enqute accable la candidate FN 
Et aussi Balkany , pourquoi il est pas en taule ?

La prison a coute bien trop cher, c'est pas une solution d'en construire de nouvelles comme propos par nos crtins de politiciens, cela aurait pour effet d'augmenter le dficit, la dette , les charges, et donc et le chmage, personnellement je suis pour la peine de mort et la lgalisation du cannabis.
La bonne solution d'un point de vue conomique et scuritaire : On passe  la guillotine tous les condamns  plus de 10 ans de peine, on lgalise le cannabis, on sort des prison les 50% de gens qui y sont dtenu  cause du cannabis, ca fait normment de places libres, et donc on peut envoyer en taule plus de 50%  90% des politiques (ca doit tre au moins le taux minimum de corrompus).

Quoi je dlire ? dommage c'est pourtant vraiment ce qu'il faudrait faire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Enfin ce que toi tu appelles de "l'acharnement anti Fillon" moi j'appelle a du "ras le bol" des gens  propos de la corruption et des magouilles.


Alors effectivement les gens en ont marre de la corruption et des avantages des politiciens, parce que va y que je touche un salaire  vie, que je cumule les retraites parce que ce sont des rgimes spciaux, que je cumule plusieurs "travail" parce que je ne glande rien dans aucun de ces boulots donc je pourrais tre 8 fois dput en mme temps a ne changerait rien (je dois juste aller signer la feuille quand c'est surveill pour toucher ma paie).

S'en prendre toujours au mme c'est pas marrant.
Qu'on vrifie pour tout ceux qui ont eu de l'argent pour payer des conseillers, si il y avait vraiment des gens qui bossaient derrire.
Parce que beaucoup de politicien ont fait croire qu'ils employaient du monde, alors que pas du tout, ils augmentaient juste leur salaire.
Cela dit  a la base, on te donnait l'enveloppe et t'en faisais ce que tu voulais, maintenant si tu paies personne tu la rends.

L'histoire Fillon n'est jamais aller dans le sens :
- les gens gueulent => les mdias parlent de l'affaire Fillon
C'est toujours all dans le sens :
- les mdias parlent de l'affaire Fillon => les gens gueulent => les mdias parlent trop de cette affaire => les gens sont saouls.

Fillon n'est pas le seul de son partie qui vol...
Sarkozy avait 10 fois plus de casseroles que Fillon et il a t lu en 2007...

----------


## Grogro

> La bonne solution d'un point de vue conomique et scuritaire : On passe  la guillotine tous les condamns  plus de 10 ans de peine, on lgalise le cannabis, on sort des prison les 50% de gens qui y sont dtenu  cause du cannabis, ca fait normment de places libres, et donc on peut envoyer en taule plus de 50%  90% des politiques (ca doit tre au moins le taux minimum de corrompus).
> 
> Quoi je dlire ? dommage c'est pourtant vraiment ce qu'il faudrait faire


Va au bout de ton raisonnement-fantasme. Envoyer en taule 90% des jacassants, pourquoi pas, mais  quelle peine ? Plus de 10 ans, pas vrai ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> L'histoire Fillon n'est jamais aller dans le sens :
> - les gens gueulent => les mdias parlent de l'affaire Fillon
> C'est toujours all dans le sens :
> - les mdias parlent de l'affaire Fillon => les gens gueulent => les mdias parlent trop de cette affaire => les gens sont saouls.
> 
> Fillon n'est pas le seul de son partie qui vol...
> Sarkozy avait 10 fois plus de casseroles que Fillon et il a t lu en 2007...


Tu nous expliqueras la encore comment "les gens" ( je suppose le peuple ? ) peuvent gueuler contre Fillon sans savoir ce qui se trame en coulisse. 
Ce genre de polmique est pour ainsi dire toujours rvle dans la presse, et lance par quelqu'un qui forcement n'a pas de sympatie pour la personne concerne.
Pour ce qui est du peuple qui est saoul qu'on en parle, trangement les liens les plus partags et comments un peu partout, c'est ceux la, c'est quand on pointe une nouvelle fois du doigt les boulettes, dignes d'un gosse de 5 ans qui veux cacher sa connerie, car c'est a le pire, il relance lui mme la machine  accuser la justice et crier  l'assassinat politique.
Les gens sont saouls du sentiment d'impunit des politiques, quelque-sois le bord politique, et pas par les affaires, qui elles montrent que tout peut se payer un jour, mme pour quelqu'un qui se croit au dessus des lois.

Fillon aurait du laisser sa place ds la premire rvlation au lieu de tenter de maquiller tout a, la il coule son parti uniquement pour son dsir de pouvoir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> dignes d'un gosse de 5 ans qui veux cacher sa connerie, car c'est a le pire, il relance lui mme la machine  accuser la justice et crier  l'assassinat politique.


Bon aprs c'est vrai qu'il a mal jou, a aurait t plus simple de dire directement au dbut "Effectivement j'ai fais croire que ma femme bossait pour moi afin d'augmenter mon salaire".
C'est une pratique super courante...




> Fillon aurait du laisser sa place ds la premire rvlation au lieu de tenter de maquiller tout a, la il coule son parti uniquement pour son dsir de pouvoir.


1. Les lecteurs du parti des rpublicains qui se sont dplac aux primaires l'ont nomm candidat, il ne pouvait donc pas laisser sa place (respect de la dmocratie)
2. Si il coule son parti tant mieux ! Aprs tout c'est l'UMP...
3. Il peut tre vu comme un rsistant qui tient debout malgr les attaques, son parti a essay de le couler et il tient toujours bon.

Bon en tout cas vivement que ces lections soient termines qu'on en parle plus, parce que c'est chiant  force...

----------


## Mingolito

*Le PS demande  Fillon d'abandonner la course  la prsidentielle: "Retirez-vous monsieur Fillon !"*
*Bon alors c'est bien le PS qui perscute Fillon, c'est un aveux ?*

<<Dans un communiqu, le Parti Socialiste demande ce matin "expressment" le retrait de la candidature de Franois Fillon  l'lection prsidentielle.
Selon le parti, "il en va de la dmocratie, de la Rpublique et de la France".
Ce communiqu vient  peine une heure aprs la passation de pouvoir entre Mathias Fekl et Bruno Le Roux , ce dernier ayant dmissionn suite aux rvlations sur l'emploi de ses filles. 
Le Parti Socialiste rappelle la liste des accusations qui portent sur le candidat des Rpublicains et insiste sur les rvlations du Canard Enchan.
Des accusations qui, pour le PS, ne peuvent plus "justifier le maintien" de Franois Fillon dans cette lection prsidentielle.
Le parti politique conclut en s'adressant directement au candidat : "Encalmine dans des jeux d'ambitions contradictoires, votre propre formation politique ne semble pas en mesure de pouvoir mettre un terme  cette folie qui risque d'emporter avec elle l'honneur et la prennit de notre Rpublique". >>

<< *Communiqu du PS : Retirez-vous monsieur Fillon !*

Des emplois douteux. Un prt de 50 000 euros non dclar. Des costumes offerts par un ami. La liste est longue, trop longue, beaucoup trop longue des faits qui vous sont reprochs. Et elle sallonge sans cesse. Depuis des mois maintenant, vous essayez de vous maintenir  flot. Depuis des semaines, les Franaises et les Franais ne trouvent plus les mots pour dcrire la surprise et le dgot quils ressentent.

Alors mme que vous veniez daccorder un tout petit peu de rpit au fond lors du premier dbat, vous voici  nouveau rattrap et le pays tout entier avec vous.

Selon Le Canard Enchan, vous auriez touch 50 000 dollars monnayant votre conseil pour organiser une rencontre entre des hommes daffaires et le prsident russe monsieur Poutine.

Selon le journal Le Monde, le parquet national financier (PNF) a dlivr jeudi dernier 16 mars, un rquisitoire suppltif pour  escroquerie aggrave, faux et usage de faux  aux juges dinstruction en charge de lenqute. Une enqute ouverte pour  dtournement de fonds publics, abus de biens sociaux, complicit et recel de ces dlits , largie au  trafic dinfluence  et  manquement aux obligations dclaratives .

Ce train interminable daccusations, dont le bruit assourdissant recouvre la campagne, empche tout dbat serein sur le destin de notre pays. Les Franaises et les Franais ont droit  ce dbat, notre pays a besoin de ce dbat. Or, ce dbat est aujourdhui tout simplement interdit de votre fait. Et vous semblez ne pas vouloir le voir et ne pas vous en soucier. Nous vous le disons, la prsomption dinnocence ne peut plus servir  justifier votre prtention dinsouciance.

Lexemplarit et la clrit avec lesquelles Bruno Le Roux a prsent sa dmission ne font que souligner labsurdit et la dangerosit avec lesquelles vous vous enttez, sans aucunement vous soucier des effets dltres de votre obstination sur notre dmocratie.

Rien, plus rien ne peut justifier le maintien de votre candidature dans cette lection prsidentielle. Tout, absolument tout milite en faveur de votre retrait immdiat.

Encalmine dans des jeux dambitions contradictoires, votre propre formation politique ne semble pas en mesure de pouvoir mettre un terme  cette folie qui risque demporter avec elle lhonneur et la prennit de notre Rpublique.

Ainsi, nous vous demandons expressment de retirer votre candidature  llection prsidentielle. Car il en va de la dmocratie, de la Rpublique et de la France. communiqu>>

----------


## Invit

> Sarkozy avait 10 fois plus de casseroles que Fillon et il a t lu en 2007...


Trouve moi ses affaires avant 2007  Sarkozy qui taient connus du peuple avant son lection... Il a pay 1 fois en 2012 aprs son chec face  Hollande  cause ses magouilles connues...
Et pareil aux primaires l'anne dernire...

Du coup, les 2 histoires n'ont rien  voir...  ::?:

----------


## Grogro

Ils sont pas bien au PS ! 

Si Fillon se maintien, le candidat officieux de Franois Hollande est lu (ok, ce sera une magnifique enculade pour tous les socialopes).
Si Fillon se retire, la gauche perd les lection et Jupp est lu haut la main.

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

Fillon ne se retirera pas et Jup n'est pas plus populaire que Fillon sinon il aurait gagn les primaires.
Macron n'est toujours pas certains d'arriver au second tour. (personne n'est certains d'arriver au second tour d'ailleurs)

Vous allez vous retrouvez comme en 2002 sauf qu' la place de Jospin c'est Macron et  la place de Jean Marie c'est Fillon.
Le gars que vous ne voyez pas du tout au second tour a encore une grande chance d'y tre...

----------


## zecreator

> Trouve moi ses affaires avant 2007  Sarkozy qui taient connus du peuple avant son lection... Il a pay 1 fois en 2012 aprs son chec face  Hollande  cause ses magouilles connues...
> Et pareil aux primaires l'anne dernire...


Si je comprend bien ton raisonnement, les punitions pour les politiques passent par le scrutin. Ils peuvent faire les pires dlits,  partir du moment o le peuple ne vote pas pour eux, c'est une forme de justice ? C'est un peu lger. Ils restes libres de se reprsenter ailleurs, d'avoir de hautes fonctions et de percevoir une rmunration de notre part... C'est vraiment trs trs lger comme justice.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Si je comprend bien ton raisonnement, les punitions pour les politiques passent par le scrutin. Ils peuvent faire les pires dlits,  partir du moment o le peuple ne vote pas pour eux, c'est une forme de justice ? C'est un peu lger. Ils restes libres de se reprsenter ailleurs, d'avoir de hautes fonctions et de percevoir une rmunration de notre part... C'est vraiment trs trs lger comme justice.


Ce n'est pas du tout ce que je comprend dans son message.
Il dit que Sarko, quand il a t lu en 2007 n'avait pas encore de casserole, contrairement  ce qui se passe pour Fillon.
Et qu'une fois qu'il a eu des casseroles, comme Fillon, sa crdibilit en a pris un coup et il a chou  l'lection suivante.
Jamais il n'a t question de justice. Juste de lgitimit  se prsenter  une lection avec des casseroles au cul.

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon ok, admettons que Sarkozy ait t relativement clean au moment de llection de 2007.

C'est marrant de regarder les articles de l'poque, en fait Sarkozy 2007 c'est comme Macron 2017 :
Sgolne Royal dnonce les liens entre Sarkozy, Bouygues et Lagardre
_La candidate socialiste reproche  son rival UMP d'entretenir "des relais extrmement puissants dans les mdias avec le groupe Bouygues", propritaire de TF1 et LCI, ainsi qu'avec "le groupe Lagardre", premier diteur de magazines._

Maintenant on regarde Macron aujourd'hui :
[DOSSIER] EMMANUEL MACRON ET LES MDIAS : LAMOUR PARFAIT
_EMMANUEL MACRON SE PRSENTE DEVANT LES FRANAIS COMME UN CANDIDAT ANTI-SYSTME ( JE NE SUIS PAS CONTRE CETTE TERMINOLOGIE ). POURTANT, LANCIEN BANQUIER DE ROTHSCHILD & CIE BNFICIE DU SOUTIEN IMPLICITE OU EXPLICITE DE LA PLUPART DES PROPRITAIRES DE PRESSE : VINCENT BOLLOR (CANAL+, I>TL, C8), DONT LE FILS YANNICK BOLLOR TAIT PRSENT  LUN DE SES RASSEMBLEMENTS EN JUIN 2016 ET MARTIN BOUYGUES (GROUPE TF1) DONT LE DIRECTEUR GNRAL ADJOINT DE BOUYGUES TELECOM, DIDIER CASAS, A REJOINT LE MOUVEMENT EN MARCHE !_

Par contre a ne gne pas Sgolne Royale quand le candidat des mdias peut la faire devenir premier ministre...

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Maintenant on regarde Macron aujourd'hui :
> [DOSSIER] EMMANUEL MACRON ET LES MDIAS : LAMOUR PARFAIT
> _EMMANUEL MACRON SE PRSENTE DEVANT LES FRANAIS COMME UN CANDIDAT ANTI-SYSTME ( JE NE SUIS PAS CONTRE CETTE TERMINOLOGIE ). POURTANT, LANCIEN BANQUIER DE ROTHSCHILD & CIE BNFICIE DU SOUTIEN IMPLICITE OU EXPLICITE DE LA PLUPART DES PROPRITAIRES DE PRESSE : VINCENT BOLLOR (CANAL+, I>TL, C8), DONT LE FILS YANNICK BOLLOR TAIT PRSENT  LUN DE SES RASSEMBLEMENTS EN JUIN 2016 ET MARTIN BOUYGUES (GROUPE TF1) DONT LE DIRECTEUR GNRAL ADJOINT DE BOUYGUES TELECOM, DIDIER CASAS, A REJOINT LE MOUVEMENT EN MARCHE !_
> 
> Par contre a ne gne pas Sgolne Royale quand le candidat des mdias peut la faire devenir premier ministre...


Tu fais aussi ton "march" sur les sites dextrme droite  ce que je vois. Tant que a va dans ton sens tout te va  :;): 
Le problme de ce discours ( rpt  longueur de post ) c'est la dfinition du "systme". Vous l'employez  tout va, pour tout donc cela ne veux plus rien dire. "Systme" c'est entre autre le monde politique d'aujourd'hui, et la, vu qu'il est neuf en politique, il n'en fait pas encore partie. En revanche si systme c'est les mdia, oui il en connait. Si c'est le monde de la finance oui il en a fait partie.
Quand on voit Trump ou Le-Pen se dirent eux aussi anti-systme c'est quand mme un peu la blague ce terme.

Aprs est-il responsable des gens qui le soutienne ? 
Exemple tir par les cheveux, demain Hollande dit qu'il soutient ton discours, tu deviens donc toi mme un pro-hollande ? dfendant ces intrt ?

----------


## Invit

> Ce n'est pas du tout ce que je comprend dans son message.
> Il dit que Sarko, quand il a t lu en 2007 n'avait pas encore de casserole, contrairement  ce qui se passe pour Fillon.
> Et qu'une fois qu'il a eu des casseroles, comme Fillon, sa crdibilit en a pris un coup et il a chou  l'lection suivante.
> Jamais il n'a t question de justice. Juste de lgitimit  se prsenter  une lection avec des casseroles au cul.


C'est exactement a !  :;): 

Pour le reste, et pour les 2, aux bchers !!!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu fais aussi ton "march" sur les sites dextrme droite  ce que je vois. Tant que a va dans ton sens tout te va


Hein ?
J'ai cit le *Nouvel Obs* et l'*Observatoire des Journalistes et de l'Information Mdiatique* je ne vois pas en quoi c'est dextrme droite.
Et quand bien mme ces mdias seraient "dextrme droite" a ne me gnrait effectivement pas... (j'en ai strictement rien  foutre)




> Quand on voit Trump ou Le-Pen se dirent eux aussi anti-systme c'est quand mme un peu la blague ce terme.


L'intgralit des mdias sont anti Trump, il a largement gagn son appellation d'anti systme !
Pour le FN c'est un peu pareil, ils se font traiter comme de la merde par tout le monde (avec Philipot des fois les mdias sont presque neutre).

Quand les mdias et la finance sont clairement contre toi c'est que tu vas dans le bon sens quelque part...
Il suffit de regarder les efforts que fournit Soros pour faire chier Trump pour n'avoir aucun doute sur le fait que Trump soit anti systme.




> Aprs est-il responsable des gens qui le soutienne ?


Il y a plusieurs niveaux, par exemple Henry de Lesquen soutient Fillion.
Donc Fillon ignore sont soutient (il ne doit mme pas tre au courant).

Mais les gros soutiens de Macron a n'a rien a voir.
Les mdias font des gros articles dessus, encore aujourdhui :
Jean-Yves Le Drian rejoint Emmanuel Macron
L il y a une photo, des sourires.
Macron est fier d'tre soutenu par Attali, Minc, Berger, etc...




> Exemple tir par les cheveux, demain Hollande dit qu'il soutient ton discours, tu deviens donc toi mme un pro-hollande ? dfendant ces intrt ?


Je ne vois pas comment faire marcher cette analogie.

C'est pas a les histoires.
L on parle de gros propritaires de mdias, milliardaires qui soutiennent leur intrts.
Macron c'est bon pour les milliardaires.

Si les milliardaires achtent des mdias ce n'est bien entendu par pour faire du profit (la presse perd de l'argent), c'est pour faire de la propagande.
Les gens autour de Macron, *qu'il est fier d'avoir autour de lui*, sont des personnes dont beaucoup de franais se mfient.
En France on aime pas trop les riches en rgle gnral.

----------


## Grogro

> Vous allez vous retrouvez comme en 2002 sauf qu' la place de Jospin c'est Macron et  la place de Jean Marie c'est Fillon.
> Le gars que vous ne voyez pas du tout au second tour a encore une grande chance d'y tre...


Sauf que contrairement  2002, on a un risque important de se rveiller avec Marine Le Pen lue, et haut la main, face  Macron ou  Fillon. Et l, il sera trop tard pour pleurer.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Hein ?
> J'ai cit le *Nouvel Obs* et l'*Observatoire des Journalistes et de l'Information Mdiatique* je ne vois pas en quoi c'est dextrme droite.
> Et quand bien mme ces mdias seraient "dextrme droite" a ne me gnrait effectivement pas... (j'en ai strictement rien  foutre)
> 
> 
> L'intgralit des mdias sont anti Trump, il a largement gagn son appellation d'anti systme !
> Pour le FN c'est un peu pareil, ils se font traiter comme de la merde par tout le monde (avec Philipot des fois les mdias sont presque neutre).
> 
> Quand les mdias et la finance sont clairement contre toi c'est que tu vas dans le bon sens quelque part...
> ...


C'est la ou l'extrme droite est forte, elle sait crer des sites qui donne lillusion d'tre des observatoire indpendant et neutre.
Ton observatoire, c'est un site d'extrme droite.
Perso je trouve important de savoir ou je met les pieds. C'est aussi comme a qu'on vite la dsinformation, les hoax. Cela n'empche pas d'y lire quelque chose, mais en connaissance de cause. Aprs la encore, chacun sa faon de s'informer.
En tout cas preuve est que tu ne sais mme pas ou tu mets les pieds.

Pour Trump et Lepen, encore une fois, tout dpend ce que tu dfinis par systme. Si je comprend bien, le systme, c'est les mdias ? et rien d'autre ? Je te rappel quand mme que Trump a des mdias  sa botte et que c'est pareil pour Marine. Quand je vais chez mon mdecin ou il n'y a que des valeurs actuelle  lire je m'en rend bien compte.

Et pour Lesquen, c'est un troll, donc dure de comparer. Jusqu preuve du contraire ce sont des gens qui disent se rallier aux ides de Macron, et pas lui qui doit se rallier aux leurs.

----------


## zecreator

> Ce n'est pas du tout ce que je comprend dans son message.
> Il dit que Sarko, quand il a t lu en 2007 n'avait pas encore de casserole, contrairement  ce qui se passe pour Fillon.
> Et qu'une fois qu'il a eu des casseroles, comme Fillon, sa crdibilit en a pris un coup et il a chou  l'lection suivante.
> Jamais il n'a t question de justice. Juste de lgitimit  se prsenter  une lection avec des casseroles au cul.


Ce n'est pas ce que je comprend. Sarkozy a t puni ? A bon ? De quelle manire. Juste parce qu'il n'a pas eu le poste une seconde fois, cela est une punition suffisante ? Est-ce que moi, si je magouilles comme les politiques, on va m'appliquer une peine aussi "light" ? Je ne pense pas... Pourquoi est-ce que la peine ne va pas jusqu' ne plus permettre  ces personnes d'avoir des postes d'Etat et de toucher un salaire pay par nos impts ?

Sarkozy, puni ? Je pense que beaucoup de mecs qui ont fais moins que lui et qui sont au taule, aimeraient avoir ce genre de punition. Sarkozy cote  la France 2,2 millions d'euros par an. Il profite toujours de ses privilges d'ancien chef d'Etat. Le minimum aurait t de lui sucrer a...

Pis, mme si il a t vir aux primaires, autour de qui a t faite la runion de crise pour le maintien du soutien  Fillon: Sarkozy. Qui continu de tirer les ficelles de la Droite ? Sarkozy. 

Alors que l'on vienne pas me dire que parce qu'il n'a pas t retenu par les militants LR, c'est une punition...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ton observatoire, c'est un site d'extrme droite.


Ah ouais en fait !
Bon ben c'est pas grave, mme en enlevant cette source que je venais de trouver a ne change rien...

Macron c'est le candidat des mdias :
Macron le candidat des patrons et de leurs mdias, le candidat du systme. Une ptition au CSA pour que cesse le bourrage de crne ! (a doit pas tre dextrme droite ^^)
Macron, candidat des mdias ?
*Oui, mais les mdias nont jamais fait une lection !*
Emmanuel Macron, candidat des mdias : autopsie dun choix implicite
_On pourra faire adopter les plus vertueux statuts de la presse, faire voter toutes les lois anticoncentration, le journaliste vibrera toujours pour le neuf, pour le jeune, pour le moderne, pour lindit.
_




> Si je comprend bien, le systme, c'est les mdias ? et rien d'autre ?


C'est plus que les mdias, en gros tout ceux qui partagent une certaine idologie et qui ont du pouvoir.




> Je te rappel quand mme que Trump a des mdias  sa botte et que c'est pareil pour Marine.


Peut tre 2 ou 3 tout petits mdias, mais c'est pas la grosse machine mdiatique...




> Jusqu preuve du contraire ce sont des gens qui disent se rallier aux ides de Macron, et pas lui qui doit se rallier aux leurs.


Ouais ben a ne change rien, quand les milliardaires aiment ton programme c'est mauvais signe...
Macron c'est clairement pas le candidat du peuple...

Et aprs il va y avoir des arrangements, les patrons des gros mdias, vont avoir quelque chose en retour si Macron est lu.
Pendant 6 mois ils n'ont fait que d'crire des articles positifs  propos de lui.
Macron a l'avantage de ne pas avoir a pay pour que les instituts de sondages le boost, ils le font par que c'est leur candidat.

----------


## GPPro

> C'est la ou l'extrme droite est forte, elle sait crer des sites qui donne lillusion d'tre des observatoire indpendant et neutre.
> Ton observatoire, c'est un site d'extrme droite.
> Perso je trouve important de savoir ou je met les pieds. C'est aussi comme a qu'on vite la dsinformation, les hoax. Cela n'empche pas d'y lire quelque chose, mais en connaissance de cause. Aprs la encore, chacun sa faon de s'informer.
> En tout cas preuve est que tu ne sais mme pas ou tu mets les pieds


http://www.acrimed.org/Le-cas-Macron...cherche=macron Tiens voil pour toi un site qui n'est pas d'extrme droite et qui commence son article en expliquant que les mdias sont effectivement en pmoison devant Macron. Oh, petit dtail, l'article date de novembre 2016... Il n'y a qu' ouvrir les yeux pour voir  quel point quelques mdias mainstream ont fait de Macron leur candidat avant mme que celui ci ne se dclare (je radote mais l'exemple du monde est frappant).

----------


## zecreator

> *Oui, mais les mdias nont jamais fait une lection !*


En 1995, on a reproch aux Guignols d'avoir permit l'lection de Chirac. Mme si les auteurs ont toujours nis avoir eu cet objectifs, aujourd'hui ils reconnaissent que cela  eu un impact sur le choix de vote de beaucoup de personnes.

Il faut savoir que la TV est toujours le mdia le plus utilis pour s'informer sur le monde, et qu'aujourd'hui, il me semble difficile d'ignorer les consquences que peut avoir, sur nos choix quotidiens, un tel support. Associ aux rseau sociaux, cela devient une arme de propagande massive.

----------


## Ryu2000

> une arme de propagande massive.


Ouais je sais, en fait je citais l'article.
C'est ma mise en page qui est un peu pourri, je devrai utiliser les balises quotes,  la place j'utilise l'italique...

Si j'ai bien interprte l'article d'Europe 1, en gros a dit qu'effectivement les mdias sont bien tous  fond derrire Macron, mais que d'aprs eux ce n'est pas grave.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est la ou l'extrme droite est forte, elle sait crer des sites qui donne lillusion d'tre des observatoire indpendant et neutre.
> Ton observatoire, c'est un site d'extrme droite.
> Perso je trouve important de savoir ou je met les pieds.


Merci de se renseigner avant de raconter n'importe quoi. L'OJIM n'est pas plus neutre qu'Acrimed ou Mediapart, mais n'a rien, mais alors *strictement rien*  voir avec l'extrme droite. A moins de considrer toute critique de la parole mdiatique comme suspecte d'extrmosme ou de "confusionnisme rouge-brun" pour reprendre le vocable  la mode au sein de boboland.

PS : Ruy, les rseaux sociaux, ce sont aussi des mdias. Les mdias ont un impact fondamental dans toute lection. Pas uniquement pour la diffusion de la propagande politique, c'est le rle des mdias post-modernes, mais dsormais pour des oprations de micro-marketing cibles sur les rseaux sociaux. C'est ce que les soutiens de Trump ont russi massivement. En France, divers candidats tentent en ce moment ce genre d'oprations. Au dire de mes contacts sur les rseaux sociaux qui subissent ce genre de publicits, c'est pas au point.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> http://www.acrimed.org/Le-cas-Macron...cherche=macron Tiens voil pour toi un site qui n'est pas d'extrme droite et qui commence son article en expliquant que les mdias sont effectivement en pmoison devant Macron. Oh, petit dtail, l'article date de novembre 2016... Il n'y a qu' ouvrir les yeux pour voir  quel point quelques mdias mainstream ont fait de Macron leur candidat avant mme que celui ci ne se dclare (je radote mais l'exemple du monde est frappant).


On est d'accord que ce que tu cites de ma part avant ton message, cela n'a rien  voir avec ton message ?  ::aie:: 

Je n'ai jamais dis que Macron n'tait pas apprci de certains mdias. Macron tait l'enfant chri de Henry Hermand donc cela serait de mauvaise fois de dire qu'il n'y a aucun lien.

Ce que j'ai du mal  suivre c'est que....les mdias ont toujours soutenu les candidats de leurs bords politiques non ? Mme les mdias non "mainstream", qui passent leurs temps  dnoncer le soutient des mdias ont eux mme leurs bords politiques et leurs favoris. 
Tu connais beaucoup de mdia 100% neutre ?

C'est d'ailleurs pour a que cela reste important de savoir ou on s'informe, car oui, cela implique une certaine orientation.

Et il ne faut pas oublier que les mdias sont aussi la pour vendre, et que il a l'air de faire vendre, que ces ides soient pourris ou pas.
Macron  peine 40 ans, qui russit partout ou il va, qui a une vie amoureuse hors norme, qui se fait un trou dans le paysage politique ce qui paraissait quasi impossible. Perso je trouve a logique que a fasse vendre oui.

Et on lui reproche au final le seul moyen d'accder au pouvoir, car sans appareil politique derrire toi, c'est impossible.

Aprs cela ne m'empche pas de ne pas compter voter pour lui ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et il ne faut pas oublier que les mdias sont aussi la pour vendre, et que il a l'air de faire vendre


La phrase correct est : "Les mdias sont l pour vendre et Macron est un produit".




> sans appareil politique derrire toi, c'est impossible.


Macron a toute l'quipe d'Hollande et il peut aller chercher des types  l'UMP aussi.

Je ne sais pas qui compte voter pour lui, je ne les comprends pas...
Mais bon chacun est libre de prendre ses propres mauvaises dcisions ^^

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Merci de se renseigner avant de raconter n'importe quoi. L'OJIM n'est pas plus neutre qu'Acrimed ou Mediapart, mais n'a rien, mais alors *strictement rien*  voir avec l'extrme droite. A moins de considrer toute critique de la parole mdiatique comme suspecte d'extrmosme ou de "confusionnisme rouge-brun" pour reprendre le vocable  la mode au sein de boboland.
> 
> PS : Ruy, les rseaux sociaux, ce sont aussi des mdias. Les mdias ont un impact fondamental dans toute lection. Pas uniquement pour la diffusion de la propagande politique, c'est le rle des mdias post-modernes, mais dsormais pour des oprations de micro-marketing cibles sur les rseaux sociaux. C'est ce que les soutiens de Trump ont russi massivement. En France, divers candidats tentent en ce moment ce genre d'oprations. Au dire de mes contacts sur les rseaux sociaux qui subissent ce genre de publicits, c'est pas au point.


Un article parmi d'autre : http://droites-extremes.blog.lemonde...xtreme-droite/
Et la encore, ou ai-je cris que Acrimed tait neutre ? Oui Acrimed est dextrme gauche.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Macron a toute l'quipe d'Hollande et il peut aller chercher des types  l'UMP aussi.


Aujourd'hui oui, les politiques ne pensent qu' une chose, le pouvoir, donc vont la ou ils ont plus le chance de l'tre selon eux.
A l'poque ou il tait ministre, il tait pas spcialement soutenue dans sa dmarche Macron, bien au contraire.
Le candidat aurait t Valls, je doute que Macron aurait pu avoir tous ses soutiens.

----------


## Grogro

> Aprs cela ne m'empche pas de ne pas compter voter pour lui ^^


Moi  l'inverse, malgr toutes mes critiques contre Macron, mme si c'est un narque et qu'il vient de Rotschild, malgr mon positionnement politique (certes btard, car j'apprcie autant le souverainisme gaulliste - donc la vraie droite - que la seconde gauche de Rocard), je ne vois pas pour qui d'autre voter que lui. Je me mfie de ses soutiens comme la peste, je me mfie vu les conneries qu'il est capable de sortir, mais je lui vois plus de positif que de ngatif. 

A supposer bien sr qu'on ne lui dbusque pas une affaire politico-financire d'ici l. Auquel cas je m'abstiendrai.

----------


## TallyHo

> Moi  l'inverse, malgr toutes mes critiques contre Macron, mme si c'est un narque et qu'il vient de Rotschild, malgr mon positionnement politique (certes btard, car j'apprcie autant le souverainisme gaulliste - donc la vraie droite - que la seconde gauche de Rocard), je ne vois pas pour qui d'autre voter que lui.


Le vote par dfaut est une mauvaise option  mon avis. Il n'y a pas d'obligation  choisir un candidat. Si personne ne plait, le blanc ou l'abstention existe et a ne fera pas de vous un odieux citoyen responsable de la dconfiture comme ils aiment  le rpter. Si il y a dconfiture, c'est parce que personne a convaincu et les gens ont le droit de voter pour personne, point.

----------


## Ryu2000

> A supposer bien sr qu'on ne lui dbusque pas une affaire politico-financire d'ici l. Auquel cas je m'abstiendrai.


Si il a magouill comme tous les autres a ne fera jamais une grosse histoire parce qu'il a le soutient des mdias et il est surement pote avec la Justice (a m'tonnerait que sa photo soit sur le mur du syndicat de la magistrature...).

C'est assez zarbe comme histoire :



> Polmique autour du patrimoine d'Emmanuel Macron
> Une association anti-corruption a saisi la Haute Autorit pour la transparence de la vie publique afin de vrifier que le candidat a bien t "exact et sincre" dans sa dclaration de patrimoine.
> (...)
> L'association Anticor a t fonde en 2002 par Eric Halphen, juge anti-corruption (qui a par ailleurs apport publiquement son soutien  Emmanuel Macron pour la prsidentielle)
> (...)
> le fondateur d'En Marche! explique qu'en tant que banquier d'affaires, il avait "le statut d'indpendant". "J'ai donc pay, sur le montant brut de ma rmunration, des cotisations sociales patronales, salariales, puis l'impt sur le revenu. Ces cotisations ont augment et frapp mon dernier revenu de rfrence, au point que je ne gagnais plus assez pour payer mes impts.

----------


## Invit

> Ce n'est pas ce que je comprend. Sarkozy a t puni ? A bon ? De quelle manire. Juste parce qu'il n'a pas eu le poste une seconde fois, cela est une punition suffisante ? Est-ce que moi, si je magouilles comme les politiques, on va m'appliquer une peine aussi "light" ? Je ne pense pas... Pourquoi est-ce que la peine ne va pas jusqu' ne plus permettre  ces personnes d'avoir des postes d'Etat et de toucher un salaire pay par nos impts ?
> 
> Sarkozy, puni ? Je pense que beaucoup de mecs qui ont fais moins que lui et qui sont au taule, aimeraient avoir ce genre de punition. Sarkozy cote  la France 2,2 millions d'euros par an. Il profite toujours de ses privilges d'ancien chef d'Etat. Le minimum aurait t de lui sucrer a...
> 
> Pis, mme si il a t vir aux primaires, autour de qui a t faite la runion de crise pour le maintien du soutien  Fillon: Sarkozy. Qui continu de tirer les ficelles de la Droite ? Sarkozy. 
> 
> Alors que l'on vienne pas me dire que parce qu'il n'a pas t retenu par les militants LR, c'est une punition...


Oui sauf qu'on en est plus  ce que tu comprends l.... Je t'ai dj dis qu'il avait bien compris, c'est toi qui analyse mal mon message... Donc pas la peine de tourner en rond !!! On parle de l'lection.... On ne parle pas de punition, de justice, etc...
Ruy2000 comparait Fillon et Sarkozy alors que non, Sarkozy n'avait pas de casseroles avant l'lection 2007. Du moins, on en trouvait aucune dans la presse compar  ce qui a t dit ensuite.... Et surtout compar  Fillon...

Tu ramnes tout  la justice, etc... Ce n'est pas la question, la question c'est que les lecteurs n'ont plus vots en masse pour lui  la suite de ses casseroles, pour la justice, c'est un autre dbat. Tu peux l'ouvrir si tu veux, mais il ne faut pas me citer, ce n'est pas mes propos.... (et d'ailleurs, je suis d'accord avec toi donc pas la peine de tout mlanger)

----------


## Invit

> Il y a plusieurs niveaux, par exemple Henry de Lesquen soutient Fillion.
> Donc Fillon ignore sont soutient (il ne doit mme pas tre au courant).
> 
> Mais les gros soutiens de Macron a n'a rien a voir.
> Les mdias font des gros articles dessus, encore aujourdhui :
> Jean-Yves Le Drian rejoint Emmanuel Macron


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Dcidment, ta haine de Macron t'aveugle un poil... Tu n'es quand mme pas entrain de comparer le soutien de Le Drian et Lesquen ?  ::roll:: 

Tu voudrais que les journaux fassent des gros titres avec Lesquen ???  ::ptdr::  Tu le dis toi mme, ils sont dj dficitaires... Tu vas quand mme pas en rajouter !!

----------


## Grogro

> Bon ok, admettons que Sarkozy ait t relativement clean au moment de llection de 2007.
> 
> C'est marrant de regarder les articles de l'poque, en fait Sarkozy 2007 c'est comme Macron 2017 :
> Sgolne Royal dnonce les liens entre Sarkozy, Bouygues et Lagardre
> _La candidate socialiste reproche  son rival UMP d'entretenir "des relais extrmement puissants dans les mdias avec le groupe Bouygues", propritaire de TF1 et LCI, ainsi qu'avec "le groupe Lagardre", premier diteur de magazines._


Ca ce sont des conflits d'intrt manifeste, mais pas des casseroles judiciaires. Je ne sais plus quand l'affaire Karachi a clat. Sarko avait bien vol 600 tonnes d'or  la France en scred pendant les quelques mois qu'il avait pass  Bercy (pourquoi avait-il t envoy  l'conomie alors que l'intrieur lui permettait de parader devant les camras, la voil la rponse), mais personne n'en avait parl  l'poque.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ca ce sont des conflits d'intrt manifeste


Ouais et c'est exactement pareil pour Macron.




> Sarko avait bien vol 600 tonnes d'or  la France


Ouais et d'ailleurs c'est une haute trahison et il aurait du tre jug svrement pour a.

Pour en revenir aux emplois fictifs des dputs :



Il y a un paquet de dputs qui ne foutent jamais les pieds  l'assembl, certains crer des postes pour y placer des membres de leur famille...
Ce qu'a fait Fillon c'est pas rare du tout et gnralement il ce passe rien...

----------


## Darkzinus

> Il y a un paquet de dputs qui ne foutent jamais les pieds  l'assembl, certains crer des postes pour y placer des membres de leur famille...
> Ce qu'a fait Fillon c'est pas rare du tout et gnralement il ce passe rien...


Rare ou pas on s'en fout, a mrite une condamnation ds que c'est avr !

----------


## Ryu2000

> a mrite une condamnation ds que c'est avr !


Ouais mais alors qu'on se mette vraiment  enquter, qu'on vrifie que l'intgralit des personnes qui ont t pay ont effectivement travaill. (remarque plein de dputs n'ont jamais rien foutu et a ne compte pas comme un emploi fictif...)
Qu'on commence par ceux qui sont de la mme famille.

Qu'on en sorte une liste de plusieurs centaines de cas et l ce sera ok.
On a pris une goutte dans un ocan et tous les mdias sont obsd par cette goutte...

----------


## halaster08

> On a pris une goutte dans un ocan et tous les mdias sont obsd par cette goutte...


Peut tre parceque cette goutte est candidate  l'election prsidentielle? et qu'en plus elle te dis de faire des efforts car la France n'as plus de sous, pendant qu'elle s'en met plein les poches?

----------


## Darkzinus

> Peut tre parce que cette goutte est candidate  llection prsidentielle? et qu'en plus elle te dit de faire des efforts car la France n'a plus de sous, pendant qu'elle s'en met plein les poches?


Pas mieux !

----------


## Grogro

> Rare ou pas on s'en fout, a mrite une condamnation ds que c'est avr !


Et surtout une peine d'inligibilit * vie*. Grand temps de nettoyer les curies d'Augias.

----------


## _Thomas

> Pour en revenir aux emplois fictifs des dputs :
> 
> 
> 
> Il y a un paquet de dputs qui ne foutent jamais les pieds  l'assembl, certains crer des postes pour y placer des membres de leur famille...
> Ce qu'a fait Fillon c'est pas rare du tout et gnralement il ce passe rien...


La rponse de l'intress*e* : https://www.facebook.com/notes/maryl...54313715360986
Je ne doute pas que les mdias et les internautes "neutres" seront aussi prompts  diffuser sa rponse qu'ils ne l'ont t pour diffuser l'accusation...

----------


## el_slapper

> Et surtout une peine d'inligibilit * vie*. Grand temps de nettoyer les curies d'Augias.


Oui, parce-qu'actuellement, le cycle, c'est monsieur aux affaires 10 ans, inligibilit, madame aux affaires 10 ans, inligibilit, monsieur revient aux affaires, etc...(et l'lectorat qui en remet une couche  chaque fois).

----------


## Grogro

> Oui, parce-qu'actuellement, le cycle, c'est monsieur aux affaires 10 ans, inligibilit, madame aux affaires 10 ans, inligibilit, monsieur revient aux affaires, etc...(et l'lectorat qui en remet une couche  chaque fois).


Il se trouve que l'excellent Audiard "Mort d'un pourri" a t rediffus rcemment (avec Delon au sommet). Chose cocasse, le soir du "dbat" entre les 5 oligarques. On peut y entendre quelques punchlines remarquables :
"Beaucoup de politiciens, d'aimables clowns, quelques duchesses, pas mal de putes... La qualit franaise quoi !"
"Les deux flaux qui menacent l'humanit sont le dsordre et l'ordre. La corruption me dgote, la vertu me donne le frisson."
"Certains lus du peuple vont connatre une petite traverse du dsert... Au pas de course, rassure-toi. Quand ils reviendront, ils se seront fait le masque rpublicain, comme les vieilles putes se font retendre les fesses."

http://www.arte.tv/guide/fr/073414-0...rt-d-un-pourri

----------


## zecreator

Pendant l'mission, je m'attendais presque  ce qui nous sorte :

"Le problme des pauvres, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas riches."
"Si les pauvres restent pauvres, c'est parce qu'ils ne font aucun effort pour devenir riches."
"Les pauvres, d'abord, ceux sont rien qu'des jaloux."

"Il y a une diabolisation des riches, alors que pour eux aussi, la vie peut-tre dure."
"Si on prend l'argent des riches, ils vont devenir pauvres, et a, c'est inacceptable !"

"Si vous saviez le nombre de riches qui sont obligs de travailler..."

----------


## Grogro

Putain c'est tellement gros.  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::  

Le mec il compte flinguer les derniers services publics, donc achever les petites villes dont les services publics (hpitaux, administrations genre CAF ou tribunal de proximit, grand tablissement scolaire) reprsentent les premiers employeurs), transfrer  la charge des travailleurs certains prlvements faits aux entreprises (exactement comme Hollande donc), crer des millions de chmeurs supplmentaires en poussant le dpart  la retraite  65 ans (pour info, avant 81, l'ge de dpart effectif  la retraite tait dj proche des 60 ans), nous faire travailler plus pour gagner moins, anantir le semblant de relance en flinguant les commandes aux entreprises, euthanasier la consommation. Candidat du pouvoir d'achat qu'on vous dit.  ::ptdr:: 

Ca s'appelle des transferts massifs d'argent des actifs vers les inactifs.

----------


## ddoumeche

Bizarre qu'on ne parle pas trop du cabinet noir de l'Elyse dans ce forum, dommage car ca fait tche.
Personne n'a lu le livre encore ?

----------


## Invit

> Bizarre qu'on ne parle pas trop du cabinet noir de l'Elyse dans ce forum, dommage car ca fait tche.
> Personne n'a lu le livre encore ?


J'ai juste vu les 2 pages incrimines par Fillon... Et pour l'instant, c'est surtout "On a aucune preuve que a existe... Mais on a aussi aucune preuve que a n'existe pas..."

Ok...  ::weird::

----------


## zecreator

> J""On a aucune preuve que a existe... Mais on a aussi aucune preuve que a n'existe pas..."


Hey, mais il a invent l'argument magique, a marche avec tout !

"On a aucune preuve que ce projet est foireux... mais on a aussi aucune preuve que ce n'est pas foireux..."
"On n'a aucune preuve qu'Oswald a tir... mais on a aussi aucune preuve qu'il n'a pas tir..."

Tain, a marche avec tout....

----------


## Grogro

C'est la mthode Pasqua : quand tu es pris les mains dans le pot de confiture  dtourner l'argent public (ce qui est le sport national de la drate ripoublicaine, orlaniste et anti-gaulliste, depuis au moins la "rpublique immobilire"), suscite une affaire dans l'affaire, puis une affaire dans l'affaire dans l'affaire, jusqu' ce que plus personne n'y comprenne rien.

----------


## Invit

En plus le gag c'est que le bouquin dit que c'est lui qui aurait mis en place le cabinet noir sous Sarkozy pour le surveiller  ::aie:: 

Sinon aprs les emplois et les costards, on a les navions. Quand il tait le premier ministre, il prenait le Falcon pour se rendre chez lui dans la Sarthe tous les week-end, pour un cot de 27k (par trajet) pour 260 km. Sans rire, en comptant le trajet pour aller  Villacoublay + celui pour aller de l'aroport d'Angers  son bled, a met moins de temps d'y aller en caisse.

----------


## TallyHo

Puisqu'on est dans les transports...




> Franois Fillon, candidat de la droite  l'lection prsidentielle, a chang de train lundi en direction du Croisic (Loire-Atlantique) pour chapper  un concert de casseroles, a constat une journaliste de l'AFP.
> 
> http://www.lexpress.fr/actualites/1/...s_1893062.html


Quel rabat-joie quand mme ! Mme pas profiter des festivits organises pour sa venue...  ::P:

----------


## Ryu2000

Franois Fillon est en trending topic sur twitter.



> .@FrancoisFillon :  Quand je vois votre force, je suis plus que jamais dtermin de cette victoire qui nous attend !  #FillonNantes

----------


## Mingolito

*Soupons demplois fictifs : Penelope Fillon mise en examen*
*pour  complicit et recel de dtournement de fonds publics, complicit et recel dabus de bien sociaux et recel descroquerie aggrave .*




<<Lpouse du candidat de la droite tait convoque par les juges dinstruction mardi. Elle a t mise en examen notamment pour  complicit et recel de dtournement de fonds publics .

Aprs Franois Fillon, cest au tour de son pouse, Penelope, dtre mise en examen, mardi 28 mars, par les juges dinstruction pour  complicit et recel de dtournement de fonds publics, complicit et recel dabus de bien sociaux et recel descroquerie aggrave .

Les magistrats, saisis par le parquet national financier  la fin de fvrier, ont cherch  savoir si Mme Fillon avait bien travaill lorsquelle tait employe par son poux, puis par le supplant de ce dernier, Marc Joulaud, comme assistante parlementaire entre 1986 et 2013. Ce dernier a dailleurs galement t mis en examen vendredi.

Lors de son audition par la police judiciaire, Penelope Fillon a dtaill son activit auprs de son poux :  Je lui prparais des fiches ,  il marrivait de le reprsenter  dans des manifestations culturelles, a-t-elle entre autres affirm, selon des informations du Monde.

*Soupons demplois fictifs   la Revue des deux mondes* 

Le Journal du dimanche a galement publi, dimanche, son systme de dfense dans les locaux du groupe dintervention rgional  Versailles. Sur lemploi auprs de son mari, elle affirme quelle soccupait du  courrier arrivant  notre domicile , des  demandes dadministrs, problmes personnels de gens en difficult, sollicitations diverses . Elle aurait galement rdig des  fiches et des mmos  pour M. Fillon concernant des manifestations locales.

Des soupons demploi fictif psent galement sur ses missions au sein de La Revue des deux mondes entre mai 2012 et dcembre 2013. Pour Michel Crpu, qui dirigeait  lpoque la revue littraire, lpouse de Franois Fillon  a bien sign deux ou peut-tre trois notes de lecture , mais   aucun moment () je nai eu la moindre trace de ce qui pourrait ressembler  un travail de conseiller littraire . Selon le propritaire de la revue, et proche de M. Fillon, Marc Ladreit de Lacharrire, lpouse de lancien premier ministre avait galement un rle de conseillre auprs de lui. Source >>

----------


## zecreator

Et l'autre il se verrait bien Prsident... J'hallucine. France, sors tes couilles et arrte cette mascarade.

----------


## Ryu2000

Qu'est-ce qui est neuf ?
C'est toujours la mme vieille histoire d'emploi fictif...

a saoul les gens depuis trop longtemps.
 force Fillon passe pour une victime.

Il faut savoir qu'un lu c'est a :

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Il faut savoir qu'un lu c'est a :


On est d'accord que la il dnonce les privilges. Pas l'inverse.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On est d'accord que la il dnonce les privilges.


Je ne sais pas si "dnonce" est le mot.
Ce qu'il y a de sur c'est que les lus ont normment d'avantages et a n'a pas l'air de le dranger...

Je pense qu'encore aujourd'hui Fillon a plus de chance d'tre au second tour que Macron.

----------


## GPPro

> Et l'autre il se verrait bien Prsident... J'hallucine. France, sors tes couilles et arrte cette mascarade.


D'un autre cot un ex banquier de chez Rotschild, conseiller conomique de l'lyse pendant 3 ans, ministre de l'conomie pendant 2 ans est en passe de se faire lire (parce que s'il passe au second tour c'est free win) en se faisant passer pour un candidat hors systme. C'est pas les couilles qu'il faut sortir mais faire un achat en gros de cerveaux pour tout l'lectorat franais.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> D'un autre cot un ex banquier de chez Rotschild, conseiller conomique de l'lyse pendant 3 ans, ministre de l'conomie pendant 2 ans est en passe de se faire lire (parce que s'il passe au second tour c'est free win) en se faisant passer pour un candidat hors systme. C'est pas les couilles qu'il faut sortir mais faire un achat en gros de cerveaux pour tout l'lectorat franais.


Assez d'accord, le problme est l'offre...  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> le problme est l'offre...


Il y a 11 parties prsent au premier tour de l'lection prsidentielle franaise de 2017.
Si on enlve "En Marche", a fait qu'il en reste 10, 10 partis mieux que celui de Macron.

Pour moi l'important c'est que Macron ne soit pas prsent au second tour de cette faon on vitera le pire.

----------


## Grogro

> D'un autre cot un ex banquier de chez Rotschild, conseiller conomique de l'lyse pendant 3 ans, ministre de l'conomie pendant 2 ans est en passe de se faire lire (parce que s'il passe au second tour c'est free win) en se faisant passer pour un candidat hors systme. C'est pas les couilles qu'il faut sortir mais faire un achat en gros de cerveaux pour tout l'lectorat franais.


Le problme c'est que quelque soit le candidat on se fera mettre.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Le problme c'est que quelque soit le candidat on se fera mettre.


Le problme est qu'il n'y aura *jamais* un candidat qui contentera tout le monde, donc il y en aura toujours pour dire qu'ils se font mettre.
Et il y a des gens qui partagent les modles de socit proposs par les candidats, c'est comme a.

Pour ce qui est de Macron, je partage de moins en moins ces ides, mais si il passe, j'aurai au moins un plaisir, celui de faire

 certains de ce forum.

----------


## Grogro

> Pour ce qui est de Macron, je partage de moins en moins ces ides, mais si il passe, j'aurai au moins un plaisir, celui de faire
> [...]
>  certains de ce forum.


Pareil, si ce n'est que c'est plus le personnage que ses ides qui me drangent, mais ce sera plus un HA HA contre la classe politique traditionnelle et contre les corporatismes syndicaux et patronaux.  ::aie::

----------


## SkyZoThreaD

> mais ce sera plus un HA HA contre la classe politique traditionnelle et contre les corporatismes syndicaux et patronaux.


Ah oui ? Vraiment il ne fait pas partie du systme le mec ? Il est pas pote avec Gattaz ? S'il vous plait, ne vous faites pas avoir par les candidats qui se disent hors systme.

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron c'est le candidat des plus gros patrons, les milliardaires sont tous derrire lui.
 mes yeux c'est un mauvais signe, pour moi la richesse isole du bon sens, du peuple, de la ralit.

La bonne nouvelle c'est que dans 25 jours ce sera le premier tour et on approchera de la fin.
Avec un peu de chance Macron ne sera pas au second tour et on sera libr ou pas.
Si il fini prsident a va tre violent jusqu'en 2022...

----------


## Grogro

> Ah oui ? Vraiment il ne fait pas partie du systme le mec ? Il est pas pote avec Gattaz ? S'il vous plait, ne vous faites pas avoir par les candidats qui se disent hors systme.


Encore une fois, *et a fait juste la millime fois que je le rappelle* (ce matin encore sur un autre sujet), Macron est issu des structures de ltat profond franais en tant totalement tranger au systme politique UMPS. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que tout ltat profond sera derrire lui. Les structures corporatistes notamment, qui ont fait le choix Fillon (le choix du status quo pour eux) semblent craindre Macron. Pour l'instant, la quasi totalit du pouvoir mdiatique s'est rang derrire Macron, de mme que la bourgeoisie intellectuelle. La bourgeoisie d'argent a fait le choix de Fillon, et tentera d'obtenir les faveurs de Macron au soir du premier tour.

----------


## SkyZoThreaD

> *et a fait juste la millime fois que je le rappelle*


Et bien merci pour ta persvrance  :;):

----------


## Darkzinus

> Macron c'est le candidat des plus gros patrons, les milliardaires sont tous derrire lui.
>  mes yeux c'est un mauvais signe, pour moi la richesse isole du bon sens, du peuple, de la ralit.


Et pourtant tu tais pour Trump aux prsidentielles amricaines ... Tu es dur  suivre ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pourtant tu tais pour Trump aux prsidentielles amricaines...


C'est vous qui ne comprenez pas.

Trump n'est pas le prsident des milliardaires, Trump est le prsident des amricains.
Il essaie de raviver le rve amricain.
Il veut faire revenir le travail aux USA.
Il utilise un truc gnial appel "protectionnisme", alors c'est surement nouveau pour vous, mais c'est un super procd qui consiste  aider sa nation.
Alors je sais qu'aujourd'hui on en a plus rien  foutre des nations, on veut faire un truc mondialiste, sans frontire et laisser les nations crever. (mais les peuples rsistent un peu)
USA: lacier chinois tax  190%

Trump incite les entreprises  produire aux USA :
Aprs GM et Ford, Donald Trump s'en prend  Toyota !
Toyota investit aux USA
USA: Ford confirme des investissements dans ses usines

Macron c'est la mme chose qu'Hillary Clinton, ce sont les candidats du systme, des milliardaires, du mondialisme.
Macron est 100% pro UE, l'UE c'est de ne pas mettre de frontire (ce qui facilite grandement l'vasion fiscale, mais surtout l'exploitation des peuples pauvres, etc).
Merkel veut dissuader Trump driger des barrires douanires

Le plus gros ennemi de Trump c'est Soros (qui dfend les intrts des millionnaires).
War of the Billionaires: George Soros Takes on Donald Trump

J'tais contre Clinton donc pour garder la mme logique je dois tre contre Macron.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> C'est vous qui ne comprenez pas.
> 
> Trump n'est pas le prsident des milliardaires, Trump est le prsident des amricains.
> Il essaie de raviver le rve amricain.
> Il veut faire revenir le travail aux USA.
> Il utilise un truc gnial appel "protectionnisme", alors c'est surement nouveau pour vous, mais c'est un super procd qui consiste  aider sa nation.
> Alors je sais qu'aujourd'hui on en a plus rien  foutre des nations, on veut faire un truc mondialiste, sans frontire et laisser les nations crever. (mais les peuples rsistent un peu)
> USA: lacier chinois tax  190%
> 
> ...


T'es vraiment le champion de la mauvaise fois toi....c'est de pire en pire chaque jour.

----------


## Ryu2000

> T'es vraiment le champion de la mauvaise fois toi....c'est de pire en pire chaque jour.


On peut faire le mme schma avec Macron et ses soutiens, en pire...
Donc il y a des riches dans le gouvernement de Trump et alors ? (au moins eux ne cachent pas leur patrimoine)
Il y en a eu dans tous les gouvernements US.

C'est rare, mais apparemment a existe des riches encore li au peuple.

Le projet de Trump n'est pas destin  aider les riches  s'enrichir encore plus...
Il veut crer des jobs, on lui met le maximum de bton dans les roues pour l'empcher.

Aprs moi je suis beaucoup plus anti Clinton que pro Trump...
Maintenant qu'elle a perdu j'en ai un peu rien  foutre des USA...

Mais bon au moins Trump n'est pas le candidat des lobbys puisque son argent lui a permis de financer sa campagne.
Et a c'est vraiment cool, il ne doit rien  personne.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> On peut faire le mme schma avec Macron et ses soutiens, en pire...
> Donc il y a des riches dans le gouvernement de Trump et alors ? (au moins eux ne cachent pas leur patrimoine)
> Il y en a eu dans tous les gouvernements US.
> 
> C'est rare, mais apparemment a existe des riches encore li au peuple.
> 
> Le projet de Trump n'est pas destin  aider les riches  s'enrichir encore plus...
> Il veut crer des jobs, on lui met le maximum de bton dans les roues pour l'empcher.
> 
> ...


Non mais tu reproches  Macron de venir de la finance et de copiner avec les gens du MEDEF et la, Trump  compos son gouvernement avec ce type de personnes.  C'est ce que tu reproches  Macron puissance mille !
Tu es tellement dans tes dlires "anti truc" ou "anti machin" que tu racontes conneries sur conneries tant que cela va  contre courant de ce qui ne te plais pas.
Trump et son quipe ne dpendent pas vraiment de lobbys vu que ce sont eux les lobbys. 
Et je ne vois pas do tu vois des liens entre Trump et le peuple. Enfin si, se sentir plus intelligent que leurs propre prsident c'est peut tre a le seul lien qu'ils ont aujourd'hui  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> Mais bon au moins Trump n'est pas le candidat des lobbys puisque son argent lui a permis de financer sa campagne.
> Et a c'est vraiment cool, il ne doit rien  personne.


Ben mon cochon, a c'est fort de caf quand un de tes propres liens dit prcisment le contraire quelques posts plus haut. C'est pas la cohrence qui t'touffe, encore moins l'esprit critique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non mais tu reproches  Macron de venir de la finance et de copiner avec les gens du MEDEF et la, Trump  compos son gouvernement avec ce type de personnes.


Ce n'est pas juste a les problmes de Macron, il y a beaucoup plus...




> Trump et son quipe ne dpendent pas vraiment de lobbys vu que ce sont eux les lobbys.


Mais bien sre que non !
Trump est ultra faible compar aux lobbys, pensez aux trucs norme comme l'AIPAC...
Trump n'a aucun soutient dans les mdias.
Trump est l'ennemi des banques :
Goldman Sachs Bans Employees from Donating to Trump
Les grandes entreprises sont contre Trump (Microsoft, Amazon, Apple)
Les banques et les mdias c'est exactement les soutiens de Macron.




> Et je ne vois pas do tu vois des liens entre Trump et le peuple.


Il a t lu dmocratiquement a veut bien dire qu'il a parl au peuple  un moment... (en plus vu ses ennemis a l'a rendu populaire, vu que les ennemis de Trump sont galement les ennemis du Peuple)

Il a redonn espoir aux amricains, il a fait renatre le rve amricain.
Les tasuniens ont t oubli, les infrastructures sont dtruire, des milliers de milliards de dollars sont gaspill dans des guerres inutiles.
Trump veut utiliser une partie de cet argent pour reconstruire les USA.
Il veut arrter d'intervenir dans le monde pour se concentrer sur son pays et son peuple.

Comme ce n'est pas un dictateur il ne pourra pas faire grand chose, car il sera constamment bloqu.

Bon moi j'abandonne, vous ne comprenez rien, vous tes super pnible.
En plus c'est un sujet qui ne mintresse pas...
Pensez bien ce que vous voulez de Trump et de Macron, qu'est-ce que j'en ai a foutre au final...
Je suis un peu con de vouloir corriger les gens, si vous voulez pensez n'importe quoi vous tes libre.

----------


## Grogro

> Bon moi j'abandonne, vous ne comprenez rien, vous tes super pnible.
> En plus c'est un sujet qui ne mintresse pas...
> Pensez bien ce que vous voulez de Trump et de Macron, qu'est-ce que j'en ai a foutre au final...
> Je suis un peu con de vouloir corriger les gens, si vous voulez pensez n'importe quoi vous tes libre.


Quelle bonne ide, va donc voir ailleurs si on y est, a nous fera des vacances.

----------


## behe

> Mais bon au moins Trump n'est pas le candidat des lobbys puisque son argent lui a permis de financer sa campagne.


Ca c'tait pour la primaire de son parti (et encore). il a chang son fusil d'paule en cours de campagne et prenait l'argent du parti. Ce qui est tout  fait normal mais trs loin de l'auto-financement.




> Le probable candidat rpublicain  llection prsidentielle amricaine sapprte  lever des fonds, et vient dembaucher  cet effet Steven Mnuchin*, patron dun  hedge fund  et ancien de Goldman Sachs*.

----------


## TallyHo

Merci  behe pour avoir redress la barre devant ce dferlement d'attaques personnelles contre Ryu... Ne pas tre d'accord est une chose mais l'insulter et le frapper  plusieurs comme vous faites est assez lamentable... Que fait la police pour rappeler les rgles de courtoisie ?  ::?:

----------


## Grogro

> Merci  behe pour avoir redress la barre devant ce dferlement d'attaques personnelles contre Ryu... Ne pas tre d'accord est une chose mais l'insulter et le frapper  plusieurs comme vous faites est assez lamentable... Que fait la police pour rappeler les rgles de courtoisie ?


Encore une fois, *pour la dernire fois*, il ne s'agit pas d'tre d'accord ou pas d'accord puisqu'il n'y a jamais le moindre commencement de dbut d'argumentation, mais il s'agit de ne pas dballer stupidit sur stupidit 10 fois par jour, crit dans un sabir vaguement issu un jour du franais, sur tous les topics de la section, sans jamais la moindre vrification, sans raisonnement construit, sans jamais la moindre rponse aux remarques que l'on peut faire.

----------


## TallyHo

> Encore une fois, *pour la dernire fois*, il ne s'agit pas d'tre d'accord ou pas d'accord puisqu'il n'y a jamais le moindre commencement de dbut d'argumentation, mais il s'agit de ne pas dballer stupidit sur stupidit 10 fois par jour, crit dans un sabir vaguement issu un jour du franais, sur tous les topics de la section, sans jamais la moindre vrification, sans raisonnement construit, sans jamais la moindre rponse aux remarques que l'on peut faire.


Et qu'est ce qui empche de le dire calmement comme tu viens de le faire ou qui oblige de rpondre aux personnes concernes ? Que des conversations soient tendues, je peux comprendre et je m'nerve aussi. Par contre, je comprends moins le rentre dedans systmatique avec stigmatisation et tout le bazar, l'attitude chasseur de sorcires (et ici je ne pense pas  toi). Ce genre de ractions est encore plus nuisible que les messages non-construits que tu dplores. Bref, y'a pas mort d'homme...

----------


## Grogro

> Et qu'est ce qui empche de le dire calmement comme tu viens de le faire ou qui oblige de rpondre aux personnes concernes ?


Peut-tre parce qu'on la dj tous dit calmement des dizaines et des dizaines de fois au cours des derniers mois ?

----------


## TallyHo

Dans ce cas, ne rponds plus  ::): 

Pour revenir sur Fillon, il change d'affiche et de slogan, quand on vous dit que la politique est du marketing. C'est vrai que "Le courage de la vrit" faisait un peu provoc'  ::mrgreen:: 




> http://www.francetvinfo.fr/replay-ra...r_2097245.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est vrai que "Le courage de la vrit" faisait un peu provoc'


Son public le trouve courageux car il n'a pli, il a rsist  toutes les attaques, il est toujours l, il n'a pas abandonn, il ne s'est pas couch.
Le systme (mdias + politiques) s'est acharn sur lui (tous les jours pendant des mois plusieurs articles contre lui et sa famille, tous ses soutiens qui le lchent, le showbizz qui se moque de lui).
Par consquent il passe pour une victime, injustement lynch.
Aprs il lui suffit juste de faire des critiques envers les mdias et il passe pour un anti systme, ce qui est tendance en ce moment.

Une partie de son public doit croire que sa femme et ses enfants ont rellement travaill pour lui.
Le reste de son public s'en fout des emplois fictifs (de toute faon ils le font tous) mais il trouve que les attaques disproportionn sont bon signe.
Aujourd'hui l'ide "tous les mdias sont contre lui donc a doit tre un bon gars" existe.

Du coup Fillon a encore de grande chance d'tre le prochaine prsident.
Valls prt  des "compromis" avec la droite en cas de victoire de Fillon

----------


## Ryu2000

Fillon revient en force on dirait :
Franois Fillon. "Les juges ne pourront dmontrer que l'emploi tait fictif"
_ La question de savoir si ma femme a travaill pour moi ou pas est une question intressante, mais qui ne met pas en cause les liberts publiques , a-t-il plaid.  La question de savoir si un candidat  l'lection prsidentielle, en ce moment-mme, est sous coutes judiciaires et si M. Hollande a accs aux coutes judiciaires d'un candidat (...). C'est trs possible ! , a martel Franois Fillon._
_L'ancien Premier ministre avait, dans un premier temps, dnonc  l'ensemble du systme mdiatique .  Ca fait deux mois que vous alimentez cette chronique. Ca fait deux mois qu'on ne parle que de a. Ca fait deux mois que les Franais sont privs d'une campagne prsidentielle ._
_L'ancien premier ministre a galement donn son sentiment sur le Brexit.  Il faut dialoguer avec eux pour faire en sorte que la Grande-Bretagne sorte de l'Union europenne dans des conditions quitables. Il faut beaucoup de fermet mais ne pas sanctionner ce pays qui a fait un choix dmocratique qu'il faut respecter , a expliqu le candidat._
_Interrog sur le candidat d'En Marche!, Emmanuel Macron, Franois Fillon a soulign que  pendant longtemps (il) avait les mmes ides  que lui  sur beaucoup de sujets ._ 

Perso je trouve que Macron et Fillon partage le mme programme encore aujourd'hui...

----------


## Gunny

Ya pas  dire, Fillon a bien rvis ses argument fallacieux... 
"Vite, me rappeler de mon catchisme... Remplacer 'Dieu existe' par 'ma femme a travaill pour moi'... Voil ! Vous ne pouvez pas dmontrer que ma femme n'a pas travaill pour moi, donc elle a travaill pour moi !".
"Quoi ? Est-ce que ma fe... Wahou regardez par l !  *jette un fumigne par terre et disparat*"

Sr que les juges vont tre absolument souffls par cet argumentaire de premier choix...

----------


## Ryu2000

On dirait qu'il commence une stratgie d'attaque, en rappelant que Macron c'est comme Hollande (et que le bilan d'Hollande n'est pas top).
Bon aprs Fillon c'tait un gars qui bossait sous Sarkozy et le bilan de Sarkozy n'est pas mieux que celui d'Hollande...

Franois Fillon raille les vieilles ficelles utilises par Emmanuel Hollande
_L'ancien premier ministre a trouv un nouveau surnom  son rival Emmanuel Macron, qu'il accuse de s'enfermer dans le Parti socialiste et le gouvernement sortant._

C'est vrai que Macron c'est comme Hollande.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bon aprs Fillon c'tait un gars qui bossait sous Sarkozy et le bilan de Sarkozy n'est pas mieux que celui d'Hollande...


Bien sur que si ! le chmage et la dette taient bien moindres

----------


## Grogro

> Bien sur que si ! le chmage et la dette taient bien moindres


630 milliards de dette dont 500 ne sont pas imputables  la France, l'islamisation acclre des banlieues voulue par Sarko et ses suzerains, suite aux meutes de 2005, pour acheter la paix sociale ? La vente du pays au Qatar et aux USA ? Le rgime le plus corrompu jamais vu dans l'histoire de la rpublique ? La mise sous coupe rgle des mdias ? L'acclration de la drive totalitaire de l'excutif, poursuivie par Valls ? Le dmantlement de l'arme poursuivi par Valls jusqu'aux attentats de 2015 ? Le dmantlement des forces de l'ordre prfigurant leur privatisation ? La France priphrique foutue en l'air par la RGPP et la baisse d'activit induite dans les petites et moyennes villes ? La tentative d'amricanisation de la justice franaise ? Le saccage du lyce, prfigurant le saccage du collge par la gauchiasse ? Le dmantlement de l'universit et de la recherche scientifique ? Des millions de chmeurs dont une partie provoque par la hausse de l'ge lgal de dpart  la retraite ? Le reniement de TOUS les engagements de campagne ? La trahison du trait de Lisbonne pendant que la  peoplelisation de la politique battait son plein ? L'acclration de l'immigration pendant les 10 annes Sarko sous la pression du patronat ? 10 annes de conflits d'intrt  un niveau indit dans l'histoire de la Vme ? La destruction de la Libye sur un mensonge d'Etat ? L'amorce du soutien au jihadistes en Syrie ? Les magouilles contre Gbagbo dans le but de livrer l'Afrique de l'ouest aux amricains ? 

Comme par hasard, c'est Sarkolon qui fit enlever le crime de haute trahison de la constitution franaise. On se demande bien pourquoi tiens. 

Malgr les efforts constants de Hollande pour achever le travail, Sarko est bien la pire calamit jamais arrive dans l'histoire de la rpublique franaise, et de trs loin. Flamby mriterait d'tre jug pour haute trahison et intelligence avec l'ennemi lui aussi, mais il n'est que dauphin.  ::king::

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Bien sur que si ! le chmage et la dette taient bien moindres


49% d'augmentation de la dette sous Sarko, 12% sous Hollande.

Pour le chmage l'augmentation a t moins forte sous Sarko c'est vrai. Mais de la  dire bien moindre....quand tu vois l'augmentation suite au mandat de Chirac assez norme. Aprs il faut tenir compte de la situation international, autant pour l'un que pour l'autre.

----------


## ddoumeche

J'ai cru que tu nonais les milliers d'erreurs de Flamby, mais que tu avais oubli la plus grave, la trahison de ses lecteurs.

Les franais ne s'y trompent pas et le place  un niveau de confiance abyssal sans doute jamais vu depuis Charles VI .. selon tous les sondages.

Il n'empchent que le chmage et que la dette taient bien moindres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les franais ne s'y trompent pas et le place  un niveau de confiance abyssal sans doute jamais vu depuis Charles VI .. selon tous les sondages.


Sarkozy n'tait pas super populaire non plus :
Sondages : nouveau record d'impopularit pour Nicolas Sarkozy

Si Hollande a t lu, c'est parce que le second tour s'est retrouv tre Sarkozy VS Hollande et les Franais voulaient se dbarrasser de Sarkozy, ils ne le supportaient plus.
Beaucoup de Franais ont vot Hollande uniquement pour contrer Sarkozy.
Les mandats ne durent que 5 ans et pourtant les prsidents actuels sont dtest par leur peuple avant la fin...

----------


## Ryu2000

#EmmanuelHollande en tendance sur Twitter.
https://twitter.com/hashtag/EmmanuelHollande?src=tren

a marche bien le jeu de mot de Fillion.
Bon aprs lexpression existait peut tre dj avant qu'il l'utilise...
Vu le lien vident entre Hollande et Macron.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ya pas  dire, Fillon a bien rvis ses argument fallacieux...


Il est pass sur RTL et il a dit au journaliste "Les yeux dans les yeux, me femme n'a pas profit d'emploi fictif" ou un truc du genre... Ca m'a fait penser  Cahuzac...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mingolito

*La nouvelle affiche de campagne de Fillon*




 ::aie::

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Bien sur que si ! le chmage et la dette taient bien moindres


Qu'est qu'on dit ??? _Merci la croissance_!_  ::roll:: 
Ils ont tous deux bien travaill dans ce sens, non ?  ::aie::

----------


## Mingolito

*Les Fillon ont fait remplacer leur ordinateur juste avant d'tre perquisitionns.*

----------


## el_slapper

La question est : demande-t-on la valeur comptable, ou la valeur marchande? La valeur comptable, en effet, c'est prix d'achat plus inflation plus montant des travaux moins dprciation pour vieillissement(je simplifie horriblement). A ce titre, la baraque vaut certainement plus d'un million. La valeur marchande, c'est "combien on peut vendre a". Et a ne dpasse pas les 500 000 euros, faute d'acheteurs ayant plus de moyens dans le coin. Personne ne mettra plus pour une baraque, mme extraordinaire,  cet endroit.

Et je suis presque sur que le lgislateur a oubli de prciser ce dtail. L'estimation de Fillon coupe d'ailleurs la poire en deux, donc quel que soit le cas, il est en tort. Mais pour le coup, vu la spcificit du sujet, l'opacit des textes, et la dynamique locale du march de l'immobilier, je suis prt  laisser  FF le bnfice du doute. Sur ce sujet, hein, sur les autres, c'est pilori.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Qu'est qu'on dit ??? _Merci la croissance_!_ 
> Ils ont tous deux bien travaill dans ce sens, non ?


Sans risque, pas de croissance. A vouloir tout encadrer, rglementer, compartimenter, taxer, en rigeant le principe de rien branler de prcaution en dogme, on tue la croissance.

Or les emplois existants sont de toute manire supprims par la mcanisation, donc c'est la politique de la l'autruche et les secteurs d'avenir sont occups par les pays innovants.

----------


## TallyHo

> "Cabinet noir": quand le clan Fillon demande conseil  Bernard Tapie
> 
> http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/pol...e_1895013.html

----------


## zecreator

> Son public le trouve courageux car il n'a pli, il a rsist  toutes les attaques, il est toujours l, il n'a pas abandonn, il ne s'est pas couch.
> Le systme (mdias + politiques) s'est acharn sur lui (tous les jours pendant des mois plusieurs articles contre lui et sa famille, tous ses soutiens qui le lchent, le showbizz qui se moque de lui).


Cela ressemble  des propos que pourrait tenir un militant de Fillon.
manque plus que "Le canard enchain et le Quotidien sont des vendus  la gauche."

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Son public le trouve courageux car il n'a pli, il a rsist  toutes les attaques, il est toujours l, il n'a pas abandonn, il ne s'est pas couch.


Cest tout de mme incroyable quon quasi vnre un type qui devrait bientt aller en prison ?  ::aie:: 
Autrement dit, cest comme pour Sarkozy. Il devrait-tre en prison mais ny est toujours pas, et pire, il reprend du poil de la bte dans lesprit du petit peuple de France...

Aprs tout : on peut prouver de la sympathie pour le hros du film _Le parrain_ en oubliant quil sagit de mafia, non ?

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> *Les Fillon ont fait remplacer leur ordinateur juste avant d'tre perquisitionns.*


Facile_: on le met en prison pour ce quil a srement fait et son Manoir est mis en vente par adjudication_: personne ne conteste la valeur marchande dans ce type de vente. Rassurez-vous_: il y aura des acqureurs potentiels_! Ensuite, on compare avec les 750 000  et on rajoute trois ans de prison si a dpasse de plus de 20%  ::D: 

Si on calcul d'aprs les indices Insee du *cot de la construction* (ce nest peut-tre pas vraiment idoine, vu quil y a de la terre agricole), il aurait pu acheter cet ensemble : 750000 / 1.62 -> ~465000, soit ~3000000 Francs. 12ha avec +3000 m2 de bti.

----------


## zecreator

> Cest tout de mme incroyable quon quasi vnre un type qui devrait bientt aller en prison ? 
> Autrement dit, cest comme pour Sarkozy. Il devrait-tre en prison mais ny est toujours pas, et pire, il reprend du poil de la bte dans lesprit du petit peuple de France...
> 
> Aprs tout : on peut prouver de la sympathie pour le hros du film _Le parrain_ en oubliant quil sagit de mafia, non ?


Fillon n'a pas les paules d'un Sarkozy. Il trouvera personne pour aller en taule  sa place. Pis, ceux sont des affaires qui tranent pendant des annes. Quand il sera condamn (si il l'est), on ne saura mme plus qui c'est Fillon...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Fillon n'a pas les paules d'un Sarkozy. Il trouvera personne pour aller en taule  sa place. Pis, ceux sont des affaires qui tranent pendant des annes. Quand il sera condamn (si il l'est), on ne saura mme plus qui c'est Fillon...


Ben, si ! On se souviendra que c'tait l'ancien Prsident de la Rpublique Franaise de 2017  2027...  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> Fillon n'a pas les paules d'un Sarkozy. Il trouvera personne pour aller en taule  sa place.


Par contre il trouvera peut tre pas mal de mon  droite pour le pousser dans la cellule  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

Avec plus de 13 000 euros brut par mois, Franois Fillon n'arrive pas  mettre de l'argent de ct

Pour une personne normal c'est inimaginable, son salaire est norme, il devrait diminuer son train de vie.
Mais bon c'est a de vivre dans une sorte de chteau...
Si a se trouve il gagne 10 000 net par mois.
Il faut qu'il arrte de vivre comme un ministre !

Pure ! Les dputs sont pay 7200/brut par mois !
Mais c'est beaucoup trop...
P**** de privilgi !
Ah ben je comprend mieux pourquoi il y a autant de parasite en politique...
Avec un vrai boulot c'est ultra dur d'arriver  un salaire aussi consquent.
Par contre un dput n'a pas besoin de bosser pour toucher son salaire et il ne peut pas se faire virer pour incomptence.
Si il glande rien c'est pareil...

Faudrait leur faire dcouvrir les joies de l'entreprise.
On devrait faire une loi pour forcer les lus  bosser un mois  l'usine pay au SMIC pour leur apprendre les choses de la vie. (en vrifiant la production)

----------


## Marco46

> Avec plus de 13 000 euros brut par mois, Franois Fillon n'arrive pas  mettre de l'argent de ct


C'est un complot de ... de ... de ...

C'est un complot de Bourdin qui a forc Fillon  dire qu'il ne savait pas grer un budget !

Sale presse gauchiste !

Franchement c'est trop drle, le mec veut la jouer populo proche du peuple en expliquant qu'il arrive  joindre les deux bouts avec 13000 boules par mois  ::aie:: 

Il a besoin de personne pour tre ridicule. Le cabinet noir c'est lui le chef secret  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> le mec veut la jouer populo proche du peuple en expliquant qu'il arrive  joindre les deux bouts avec 13000 boules par mois


Ce n'est pas propre  lui, c'est automatique ds que t'es dput, PAF ! 7200 brut/mois.

Les politiciens disent tre contre les rgimes spciaux, mais chez eux tout cumul, il suffit parfois d'tre  un poste pendant 1 jour et tu touches une retraite de plus toute ta vie.
Certains doivent toucher 5, 6 retraites chaque mois.

Les politiciens sont dconnect du peuple, ils sont dans la mme bulle isol de la ralit que les journalistes.
Mais bon pour un lecteur de droite, rien est choquant dans le fait qu'un type gagne 10 000/mois...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais bon pour un lecteur de droite, rien est choquant dans le fait qu'un type gagne 10 000/mois...


Personnellement, a ne me choque pas non plus. Ce qui me choque c'est qu'en plus ils trichent, ils mentent, ils escroquent et pire, s'indignent, quand ils sont pris en flagrant dlit, que les journalistes en parlent ! 

Le plus drle, avec Fillon, c'est qu'il met en avant qu'il a ajout dans son programme, des mesures pour assainir la vie politique... Il se croit vraiment crdible ? Ou, c'est juste qu'il nous prend pour des cons ?  ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

> Les politiciens sont dconnect du peuple, ils sont dans la mme bulle isol de la ralit que les journalistes.


C'est une minorit.

Il y a beaucoup plus de "politiques" qui vivent comme le peuple ( commencer par les milliers de petits maires) que de politiques qui rotent du champagne  chaque repas.

C'est pire pour les journalistes, la plupart sont dans des emplois trs prcaires et au SMIC (les hordes de pigistes).




> Mais bon pour un lecteur de droite, rien est choquant dans le fait qu'un type gagne 10 000/mois...


Je crois que ya que toi que a choque 10KE par mois. Ce qui est choquant c'est de pouvoir distribuer de l'argent public sans aucun contrle ni aucune justification. a c'est choquant.

Dix fois le salaire minimum pour voter les lois du pays a me choque pas, on pourrait mme les payer plus c'est pas le problme. Le problme c'est la transparence, le contrle et les sanctions.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Avec plus de 13 000 euros brut par mois, Franois Fillon n'arrive pas  mettre de l'argent de ct





> Mise  jour  16h05 : selon des dclarations transmises  la Haute autorit pour la transparence de la vie publique et publies sur son propre site, les revenus de Franois Fillon se sont levs  275 000 euros en 2016, soit 22 900 euros par mois. Le titre de l'article a donc t modifi, le montant de 13 000 euros ayant t manifestement sous-estim par nos soins.

----------


## wolinn

> ...
> Pure ! Les dputs sont pay 7200/brut par mois !
> Mais c'est beaucoup trop...
> P**** de privilgi !


7200 EUR brut, c'est tout au plus un salaire de cadre sup : confortable, mais pas non plus royal.
A combien estimerais-tu donc la "juste" rmunration d'un dput ?

----------


## TallyHo

Il ne faut pas voir que le brut. Il y a tous les -cts, les avantages, les intrts, etc... lis  la fonction. Je crois que c'est surtout a que les gens ne supportent plus.

----------


## zecreator

Ils ont raison de se gaver. Franchement, y a rien qui les empche. De toute faon, bientt y aura plus de fric nulle part.

----------


## Darkzinus

Effectivement ce qui choque ce n'est pas le salaire mais tout ce qui gravite autour.
Ah oui ce qui me choque aussi c'est qu'un candidat  la prsidentielle ne soit pas fichu de mettre de l'argent de ct avec ce salaire  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a beaucoup plus de "politiques" qui vivent comme le peuple ( commencer par les milliers de petits maires)


Non mais l je parle des gros, comme les dputs, les ministres et ce genre de choses...




> C'est pire pour les journalistes, la plupart sont dans des emplois trs prcaires et au SMIC (les hordes de pigistes).


En mme temps leur job consiste  copier l'AFP, c'est pas comme si ils faisaient rellement du journalisme...
Et moi je parle des "journalistes" qu'on voit  la TV (ceux qui sont en couple avec des politiques ^^).




> Je crois que ya que toi que a choque 10KE par mois.


Vous gagnez combien exactement ?
Parce que je connais des cadres qui gagnent moins de 2500/brut par mois.
Avec toutes les annes dexpriences du monde a m'tonneraient qu'ils arrivent un jour  10 000 brut.
Mme en Suisse ils ne gagnent pas a !




> Dix fois le salaire minimum pour voter les lois du pays a me choque pas, on pourrait mme les payer plus


En plus ils votent n'importe quoi, ils n'arrtent pas de trahir le peuple, ils vont systmatiquement dans le mauvais sens...
C'est toujours des lois anti social, liberticide, etc.

Ils passent les pires lois en Aout quand personne suit ce qui ce passe.
Parfois ils ont 4 et a suffit (une personne vote pour plusieurs) c'est n'importe quoi.
Ils ne mritent pas du tout ce salaire.
De toute faon plus tu donnes de l'argent  quelqu'un plus il en veut...

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Je crois que ya que toi que a choque 10KE par mois. Ce qui est choquant c'est de pouvoir distribuer de l'argent public sans aucun contrle ni aucune justification. a c'est choquant.
> 
> Dix fois le salaire minimum pour voter les lois du pays a me choque pas, on pourrait mme les payer plus c'est pas le problme. Le problme c'est la transparence, le contrle et les sanctions.


Quand tu vois aujourd'hui l'abstention qu'il y a, le cumul de salaire qui leurs permet d'tre bien au dessus, et la qualit des dbats ou mme quand tu es d'accord avec une loi tu votes contre pour faire chier l'autre camps, moi aussi je trouve a choquant comme salaire.
Et je ne parle mme pas des -cts ni de leur refus de passer des lois pour les contrler un peu plus, signe qu'il y a des choses  cacher.
Quand tu vois le discours ambiant anti "assist" qui prend de plus en plus de place dans le discours des politiques, j'ai vraiment du mal  laisser tout a passer.

----------


## Grogro

> Fillon n'a pas les paules d'un Sarkozy. Il trouvera personne pour aller en taule  sa place. Pis, ceux sont des affaires qui tranent pendant des annes. Quand il sera condamn (si il l'est), on ne saura mme plus qui c'est Fillon...


C'est un politique.

Donc sauf changement de rgime et nettoyage approfondi au karcher de TOUTES les curies d'Augias (et a en fait, du monde), il ne sera jamais condamn.

----------


## zecreator

> Quand tu vois aujourd'hui l'abstention qu'il y a, le cumul de salaire qui leurs permet d'tre bien au dessus, et la qualit des dbats ou mme quand tu es d'accord avec une loi tu votes contre pour faire chier l'autre camps, moi aussi je trouve a choquant comme salaire.
> Et je ne parle mme pas des -cts ni de leur refus de passer des lois pour les contrler un peu plus, signe qu'il y a des choses  cacher.
> Quand tu vois le discours ambiant anti "assist" qui prend de plus en plus de place dans le discours des politiques, j'ai vraiment du mal  laisser tout a passer.


Bandes de jaloux. Z'avez qu' tre dput !

----------


## Marco46

> Quand tu vois aujourd'hui l'abstention qu'il y a, le cumul de salaire qui leurs permet d'tre bien au dessus, et la qualit des dbats ou mme quand tu es d'accord avec une loi tu votes contre pour faire chier l'autre camps, moi aussi je trouve a choquant comme salaire.
> Et je ne parle mme pas des -cts ni de leur refus de passer des lois pour les contrler un peu plus, signe qu'il y a des choses  cacher.
> Quand tu vois le discours ambiant anti "assist" qui prend de plus en plus de place dans le discours des politiques, j'ai vraiment du mal  laisser tout a passer.


C'est choquant compte tenu du travail qu'ils restituent.

Ce n'est pas choquant dans l'absolu compte tenu du travail qu'ils *devraient* restituer.

----------


## Ryu2000

> dans l'absolu compte tenu du travail qu'ils *devraient* restituer.


Ouais mais nous ne sommes pas dans un monde idal, en pratique ils ne glandent rien.
Ce ne sont ceux qui bossent le plus qui sont lus, ce sont ceux qui sont bien vu par les lecteurs...

ISF, DCLARATIONS DE PATRIMOINE : 60 DPUTS ET SNATEURS ONT TRICH D'APRS LE CANARD ENCHAN
VIDO. Quand les parlementaires trichent
_Des dputs PS ont-ils vot pour les absents la loi pour le mariage pour tous ? Oui, a dnonc Christian Jacob. Une pratique malheureusement banale._
Comment 97% des dputs ont fait capoter la loi pour lutter contre l'vasion fiscale
_Cet amendement 340 a d'abord t adopt en premire lecture le 4 dcembre. Puis dans la soire du 15 dcembre, vers 1 heure du matin, sur un total de 577 dputs, 52 taient prsents pour le vote de deuxime lecture dont le rsultat a t en faveur de la transparence.

Or, 40 minutes plus tard, a eu lieu une procdure inhabituelle. L'amendement a t soumis  un second vote. Certains dputs sont partis, d'autres arrivs. En tout, 46 prsents. 25 dputs vont voter contre la transparence fiscale et 21 pour. L'amendement est refus._

----------


## TallyHo

> Or, 40 minutes plus tard, a eu lieu une procdure inhabituelle. L'amendement a t soumis  un second vote. Certains dputs sont partis, d'autres arrivs. *En tout, 46 prsents*. 25 dputs vont voter contre la transparence fiscale et 21 pour. L'amendement est refus.[/I]


Ce genre de choses n'est pas inhabituel mais on ne le sait pas car les mdias n'informent pas sur ce genre de "combines"...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce genre de choses n'est pas inhabituel


Je sais, les lois les plus controverses passent comme a, l c'tait  1h du matin en Dcembre.

Je suis tomb sur un article qui dfend les dputs, en gros a dit que les avantages dont ils bnficient ne sont pas si important que a :
 Les dputs ne sont jamais  l'Assemble  et sept autres clichs sur les parlementaires
_Jamais en sance, gagnant des millions sans payer d'impts... Les clichs ont la vie dure, mais beaucoup sont exagrs._




> *3/ Les parlementaires touchent des millions*
> 7 100 Un dput gagne *7 100 euros par mois brut* en additionnant ses diverses indemnits. *Il dispose en outre de 5 570 euros*, qui lui permettent de rgler des frais divers (transport, rception,etc). Depuis quelques semaines, cette indemnit reprsentative de frais de mandat ne peut plus servir  acheter de l'immobilier (les prcisions sur l'encadrement de l'RFM). Enfin, *il dispose de 9 604 euros brut pour rmunrer ses collaborateurs*.





> *4/ Ils ne paient rien, on leur paie tout !*
>  Certes, il y a bien pire situation que celle de dput ou de snateur : un parlementaire bnficie d'avantages importants : 
> gratuit des transports en train en premire classeforfait de voyages ariensremboursement de forfaits mobiles et des abonnements Internetnotamment


Absentisme: dputs et snateurs, les fantmes de la Rpublique

----------


## Ryu2000

Affaire Penelope: Fillon menace de "poursuivre" ceux qui l'ont "dclenche"
_Invit de la matinale de France Inter, le candidat  la prsidentielle Les Rpublicains a prvu qu'il avait tous les lments ncessaires pour poursuivre ceux qui sont " l'origine" des rvlations du Canard enchan._

----------


## Darkzinus

Les poursuivre pour dnonciation de dlit ?  ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

Ceux qui l'ont dclenche?

Il va poursuivre en justice sa femme, ses enfants et lui mme ?  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il va poursuivre en justice sa femme, ses enfants et lui mme ?


Eux ils n'y sont pour rien, ils ont t utilis.
Les dputs font a souvent, ils disent  des membres de leur famille "je fais croire que tu bosses pour moi, tu vas recevoir un salaire, mais tu me redonnes l'argent par contre...".
Avant ils n'avaient pas besoin de faire cette tape, ils recevaient directement l'argent et payait des gens (ou pas) avec.

----------


## BenoitM

> Eux ils n'y sont pour rien, ils ont t utilis.


Euh tu ne connais pas le terme de complicit?

----------


## Invit

> Euh tu ne connais pas le terme de complicit?


Encore faut-il qu'ils aient t au courant, d'aprs ce que j'ai lu dans la presse, c'est mme pas dit. La famille Fillon a l'air d'tre sur l'ancien modle, o seul le chef de famille s'occupe des flux financiers.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Euh tu ne connais pas le terme de complicit?


C'est pour rendre service...

Ils ont surement dis non au dbut, mais ils ont t convaincu "ils le font tous ne vous inquitez pas vous ne risquerez rien".
Parce que c'est vrai que peu de politique se sont fait prendre, alors qu'il n'y a pas de contrle, ils peuvent dire "Machin bosse pour moi" et voil... Machin touche une paye sans rien foutre...
Personne n'ira jamais regarder si il bosse vraiment ou pas.

Bon aprs je ne sais pas, si a se trouve c'est exactement l'inverse, c'est la femme de Fillon qui lui a dit "il parait que tu peux dires que je bosse pour toi et on rcoltera plus d'argent chaque mois" et Fillon lui aurait rpondu "Non, jamais de la vie, je suis un homme politique honnte, je refuse de profiter du systme", mais il n'a pas pu rsister  la manipulation fminine...

Ou alors elle bossait rellement pour lui.

----------


## Grogro

Antisocial, tu perds ton sang froid : http://www.lefigaro.fr/elections/pre...etracteurs.php

En deux mois, il a prouv, encore une fois, qu'il n'a rien d'un homme dtat. Pour qu'il soit un homme d'tat, encore eusse-t-il fallu qu'il existe encore un tat, encore eusse-t-il fallu que ce soit un homme. 

Tout de mme hallucinant de voir encore une fois, dans les commentaires, moins de la moiti des figaronautes dfendre Fion. Mme eux.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

M. et Mme Prenlar on un fils...





Jean-Franois : Prenlar Jean-Franois



Au soir du 23 Avril, Franois Fillon appelle Pnlope : "Allo ! Chrie, on a gagn !"
Pnlope : "Ah ? Combien ?"

----------


## Ryu2000

> Antisocial, tu perds ton sang froid


Cela dit, si il ne bluff pas et qu'il a rellement des preuves contre Hollande, a peut tre marrant.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Cela dit, si il ne bluff pas et qu'il a rellement des preuves contre Hollande, a peut tre marrant.


Le gars n'est dj pas foutu de prouver que sa femme a travaill pour lui durant toutes ces annes donc bon ...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Antisocial, tu perds ton sang froid : http://www.lefigaro.fr/elections/pre...etracteurs.php
> 
> En deux mois, il a prouv, encore une fois, qu'il n'a rien d'un homme dtat. Pour qu'il soit un homme d'tat, encore eusse-t-il fallu qu'il existe encore un tat, encore eusse-t-il fallu que ce soit un homme. 
> 
> Tout de mme hallucinant de voir encore une fois, dans les commentaires, moins de la moiti des figaronautes dfendre Fion. Mme eux.


Toutes les prvisions "BigData" donnent Fillon vainqueur de la prsidentielle, que ce soit Filteris, ElectionScope, YouGov ou Multivote.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Toutes les prvisions "BigData" donnent Fillon vainqueur de la prsidentielle


On pourra bientt mesurer  quel point ils se sont tromp.

J'aimerai un second tour surprenant avec 2 candidats qu'on attendait vraiment pas.

----------


## ddoumeche

Ils ont prvu la victoire de Sarkozy, de Trump, du Brexit, et les rsultats des primaires de droite et du centre.

Les sondages apparaissent de plus en plus comme des instruments obsoltes, et au pire bidonns

----------


## TallyHo

> On pourra bientt mesurer  quel point ils se sont tromp.
> 
> J'aimerai un second tour surprenant avec 2 candidats qu'on attendait vraiment pas.


Je crois que c'est possible dans ce contexte chaotique.

Il faudra voir l'abstention, qui pourrait tre haute selon plusieurs commentateurs, ce sera dfavorable  Rotschild Junior. A a tu ajoutes l'effet du ballon de baudruche Macron qui semble se dgonfler, mme certains mdias commencent  changer leur fusil d'paule en mettant plus en avant JLM. On peut trs bien avoir une inversion des places de favoris avec Le Pen en premire, Fillon ensuite, JLM qui le suit de prs et Macron.

Donc on peut trs bien avoir Fillon vs Le Pen et l Fillon passe. Ou alors les gens vont sanctionner Fillon et on aura un Mlechon vs Le Pen et JLM passe.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On pourra bientt mesurer  quel point ils se sont tromp.
> 
> J'aimerai un second tour surprenant avec 2 candidats qu'on attendait vraiment pas.


Apparemment, on se dirige vers un quatuor de candidats sur le mme fil  quelques jours du scrutin : Melenchon, Fillon, Macron, Le Pen. 
Avec des carts infrieurs  2 points entre ces quatre l, bien malin qui pourra alors prdire le rsultat. C'est mme pas sr qu'on l'ait avec certitude le soir du 23 avril !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les sondages apparaissent de plus en plus comme des instruments obsoltes, et au pire bidonns


Il y a mauvaise conception sur le rle des sondages : ils ne servent pas  donner une image de la ralit  un moment donne, ils servent  manipuler l'opinion.
Et ils remplissent encore bien leur rles.
Les vrais sondages ne sont pas publique...




> Je crois que c'est possible dans ce contexte chaotique.


Je sais trs bien que Fillion a de bonnes chances d'tre le prochain prsident Franais.
Dans ce cas on pourra dire que les analyses Big Data ne se sont pas tromp.

Fillon a beaucoup plus de chance de remporter les lections que Macron.

----------


## Grogro

> Apparemment, on se dirige vers un quatuor de candidats sur le mme fil  quelques jours du scrutin : Melenchon, Fillon, Macron, Le Pen. 
> Avec des carts infrieurs  2 points entre ces quatre l, bien malin qui pourra alors prdire le rsultat. C'est mme pas sr qu'on l'ait avec certitude le soir du 23 avril !


C'est bien ce que je sens venir depuis quelques semaines. Quatre candidats entre 18 et 23%. Dans quel ordre ? Vu la volatilit et les fluctuations, impossible  prdire.

----------


## GPPro

LePen sera premire c'est  peu prs certain, il n'y a bien que dans les sondages que l'lectorat du FN "fluctue"... Contrairement  Hamon/Mlenchon/Macron, le FN dispose d'une base stable qui votera pour ce parti quoi qu'il arrive. En thorie a devrait aussi tre le cas pour Fillon mais vus ses affaires/comportement depuis quelques semaines... A l'arrive il se passe  droite ce qui se passe au PS : un candidat segmentant qui est loin de faire l'unanimit au sein de son parti. A gauche c'est flagrant parce qu'ils barrent les uns aprs les autres chez le banquier,  droite a l'est moins mais on voit tout autant que les soutiens de Fillon ne sont pas nombreux...
Ce qui fait que pour le reste c'est effectivement tendu de prdire le classement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> LePen sera premire c'est  peu prs certain, il n'y a bien que dans les sondages que l'lectorat du FN "fluctue"... Contrairement  Hamon/Mlenchon/Macron, le FN dispose d'une base stable qui votera pour ce parti quoi qu'il arrive.


Je suis d'accord que le FN possde une base solide, mais sa base est aux alentours de 17% dans le cas d'une abstention  moins de 20%. Ce qui fait fluctuer le FN, c'est justement cette abstention, plus un grand nombre d'indcis (ira - ira pas, et si ira, pour qui ?). Marine ne peut pas atteindre les 24% dont elle est crdite avec sa seule base (toujours en partant sur la base d'une abstention "normale" pour un premier tour de prsidentielle). 
Pour Fillon, c'est pareil. Il avait une base solide. Mais les affaires sont venus perturber tout a. Mme si Jupp soutient officiellement Fillon (on ne le voit pas trop s'engager non plus), ceux qui auraient vot Jupp, ne sont pas sr de voter Fillon au final. D'autres, plus  droite hsitent  voter Marine au premier tour.

Si, comme a se dessine, Melenchon rattrape Fillon dans les sondages, on risque de voir Macron et Le Pen grimper et Fillon dgringoler, les uns votant Macron, les autres Le Pen, pour viter un second tour avec Melenchon. Pour certains  droite, Melenchon est pire que Le Pen !

----------


## ArnaudEIC

Maintenant on ne pourra plus dire qu'il n'est pas blanc comme neige !  ::aie:: 



Le souci avec a c'est que cela lui donne encore une raison de se poser en victime.... ( et que des potes vont devoir lui offrir encore des costards  ::lol::  )

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron s'est prit des ufs et Valls s'est prit de la farine.
Les mdias en ont un peu moins parl.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Macron s'est prit des ufs et Valls s'est prit de la farine.
> Les mdias en ont un peu moins parl.


Franchement tu es R-I-D-I-C-U-L-E. Les mdias en ont parl  l'poque, au moins tout autant.
Arrte tes fixettes, ou va les faire sur Rseau Voltaire ou autre site du mme genre.

----------


## TallyHo

Je pense que le plus ridicule est celui qui ne sait pas rpondre calmement...  ::roll:: 

Et pour la farine, je regrette quand mme l'entarteur, c'tait du grand art !  ::D:

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Je pense que le plus ridicule est celui qui ne sait pas rpondre calmement... 
> 
> Et pour la farine, je regrette quand mme l'entarteur, c'tait du grand art !


Sachant que cela lui est rpt dans toutes les discutions, au bout d'un moment....oui on se met tous  lui parler comme  un gosse vu qu'il se comporte comme un gosse.

----------


## TallyHo

Tu sais que rpondre n'est pas une obligation ? Et puis il faut aussi arrter de vouloir imposer un point de vue... Il a le sien, tu as le tien.

----------


## Grogro

> Tu sais que rpondre n'est pas une obligation ? Et puis il faut aussi arrter de vouloir imposer un point de vue... Il a le sien, tu as le tien.


Encore une fois, on peut effectivement prendre le parti d'ignorer systmatiquement. Ce qui est, finalement, le plus sage. Don't feed the troll comme on dit.

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous crivez vraiment des posts pour ne rien dire, vous devriez essayer de rester dans le sujet  ::P: 

Depuis l'affaire Pnlope Fillon a chang d'avis sur plusieurs sujets :
Il faut "liminer" Bachar al-Assad: le revirement de Franois Fillon
_Aprs une nouvelle attaque au gaz en Syrie, le candidat  l'lection prsidentielle ne souhaite plus "parler" avec lui._

La politique aujourd'hui c'est n'importe quoi, il y a 0 preuve mais tout le monde veut directement lancer des missiles...

Syrie: le gros embarras des candidats pro-Poutine Marine Le Pen et Franois Fillon
_Conciliants avec Bachar al-Assad au nom de la lutte contre Daech, les deux candidats sont pris en tau entre les crimes en Syrie et leurs liens avec Moscou._

C'est exactement comme pour la Libye aujourdhui ils sont tous l  dire "Monsieur Bachar el-Assad est un dictateur ! Il faut l'assassiner au plus vite !" et si ils le font dans le futur ils reconnatront que ce n'tait pas un dictateur et que la situation est bien pire quand tu laisses le pouvoir aux terroristes...

Il faudrait que l'OTAN arrte de soutenir des terroristes face  des gouvernements lgitimes.

----------


## TallyHo

> Encore une fois, on peut effectivement prendre le parti d'ignorer systmatiquement. Ce qui est, finalement, le plus sage. Don't feed the troll comme on dit.


Sur DVP, "troll" est un abus de langage qui dsigne un membre avec un point de vue divergent ou original, ce qui en fait un prtexte pour se dfouler sur lui en toute impunit puisqu'il est catalogu comme le mchant.

La ralit est qu'un troll ne s'intresse pas  la discussion en cours, il la perturbe volontairement avec une intention malsaine, le plus souvent en personnifiant le dbat avec des attaques personnelles.

J'ai rarement vu Ryu insulter les membres... Par contre, la premire "agression" ne vient pas souvent de ceux que vous dsignez comme troll... Il suffit de regarder quelques messages plus haut pour constater qu'on a encore droit  une nime insulte envers lui par exemple...

Je peux concevoir qu'il y ait des prises de bec entre nous parfois mais quand les insultes deviennent rgulires de la part de certains membres envers d'autres, on peut se poser la question de qui sont les vrais trolls...

Est ce que c'est si compliqu de comprendre qu'il y a des confrontations d'ides, qu'il y a des gens qui ne partagent pas le mme avis que vous et que tout cela est totalement subjectif ? Pas besoin d'insulter ou stigmatiser, si les gens restent sur leurs positions et bien qu'il en soit ainsi et basta.

----------


## BenoitM

non un troll c'est un mec qui narrte pas de poster son mme avis en boucle




> J'ai rarement vu Ryu insulter les membres... Par contre, la premire "agression" ne vient pas souvent de ceux que vous dsignez comme troll... Il suffit de regarder quelques messages plus haut pour constater qu'on a encore droit  une nime insulte envers lui par exemple...


Un troll n'insulte pas...
C'est juste quelqu'un qui n'a rien d'autre a faire que spammer les mme phrases  longueur de journe.

----------


## TallyHo

> non un troll c'est un mec qui narrte pas de poster son mme avis en boucle


Avis subjectif encore une fois... J'appellerais plutt a une personne qui dfend ses convictions  ::): 




> Un troll n'insulte pas...
> C'est juste quelqu'un qui n'a rien d'autre a faire que spammer les mme phrases  longueur de journe.


Un troll est une personne qui a l'intention de nuire au dbat ou  un membre avec des arguments de bas tage comme les attaques personnelles, les procs d'intentions et autres sophismes.

Pris sur la page que vous citez souvent pour bien dbattre :




> Ce n'est pas parce qu'une personne a un avis  peu habituel  qu'il s'agit l d'un troll. De mme, une personne qui raisonne mal n'est pas forcment un troll.
> Le troll se distingue par une relle volont de nuire au dbat.
> 
> http://neckara.developpez.com/tutori...bien-debattre/


A part a, peux tu m'expliquer en quoi le fait d'insulter Ryu apporte de la pertinence  ta rponse ?

----------


## BenoitM

Petit blagounette 
http://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/1505/Mond...i-choque.dhtml  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Petit blagounette


a aurait t plus drle si ils avaient crit "Penelope se rveille tous les jours  6h30 sans rveil, tellement elle a l'habitude de se lever tt pour aller bosser".

Nicolas Sarkozy apporte son soutien  Franois Fillon

C'est pas comme Valls qui prfre soutenir Macron qu'Hamon.
Peut tre que des rpublicains qui ne soutenaient pas Fillon vont commencer  le soutenir.

----------


## Invit

> Tu sais que rpondre n'est pas une obligation ? Et puis il faut aussi arrter de vouloir imposer un point de vue... Il a le sien, tu as le tien.


Moi c'est ce que je fais, Ryu2000, il est pas mchant mais ArnaudEIC a raison...
C'est pas un dbat, des conflits, etc... que de toujours tout ramener  Macron... Je lui l'ai dit sur plusieurs posts et discussions diffrentes en "trollant" ( ::oops:: ).

Tu lances un dbat sur le FN ou Fillon, il va toujours rapporter a  Macron... Et si tu ne le vois pas, c'est que tu n'es pas objectif non plus dans l'histoire. Et cela, n'a rien  voir avec ses ides, il fait une vrai fixette contre Macron. On l'a comprit et perso, je ne juge pas ses arguments, mais c'est des rptitions de rptitions....

L'oeuf, on a en bcq parl aussi, et si on l'a moins fait, c'est aussi car l'actualit s'occupait plus de Fillon, il suffit de regarder la date de "l'incident" de l'oeuf.

----------


## GPPro

> non un troll c'est un mec qui narrte pas de poster son mme avis en boucle
> 
> 
> Un troll n'insulte pas...
> C'est juste quelqu'un qui n'a rien d'autre a faire que spammer les mme phrases  longueur de journe.


Euh non, un troll ce n'est absolument pas a... Un troll c'est quelqu'un qui balance des propos provocants pour faire ragir de faon dmesure ses interlocuteurs. Note bien qu'il rentre dans la dfinition de troll tout de mme  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu lances un dbat sur le FN ou Fillon, il va toujours rapporter a  Macron... Et si tu ne le vois pas, c'est que tu n'es pas objectif non plus dans l'histoire.


Mais je le vois... Comme j'en vois d'autres ramener les sujets  JLM en ce moment... Est ce des trolls ou des gens qui exposent leurs convictions en ces temps de prsidentielle ?

Dans tous les cas, je prfrerais toujours un mec suppos un peu lourd dans son argumentation plutt que des stigmatiseurs professionnels qui personnifient le dbat...




> Euh non, un troll ce n'est absolument pas a... Un troll c'est quelqu'un qui balance des propos provocants pour faire ragir de faon dmesure ses interlocuteurs. Note bien qu'il rentre dans la dfinition de troll tout de mme


Sauf que tu oublies que le troll le fait intentionnellement de faon malsaine. Une personne qui est divergente, qui se trompe ou je ne sais quoi encore qui pourrait l'opposer  toi ne fait pas d'elle un troll... Clairement dit dans la page de "comment bien dbattre" que vous citez rgulirement... Donc il faut tre cohrent au bout d'un moment et ne pas prendre cette page en rfrence quand a arrange.

Pour moi un mec qui dboule sur une discussion avec pour rponse "Qu'est que tu es con !" est 100 fois plus trollant que l'insistance des propos...

----------


## behe

Tallyho, j'ai essay d'tre patient avec Ryu (comprendre ignorer) mais l c'est fini.
Quand je vois dans le fil sur la Syrie qu'il ne trouve rien de grave  attaquer  l'arme chimique des civils syriens car dans le tas, il y a peut tre des terroristes, le point de non retour a t dpass.
Je veux bien que chacun dfende son point de vue, je ne veux pas d'un type qui pour ne pas avoir tord dfend l'indfendable.

----------


## Grogro

> Tallyho, j'ai essay d'tre patient avec Ryu (comprendre ignorer) mais l c'est fini.
> Quand je vois dans le fil sur la Syrie qu'il ne trouve rien de grave  attaquer  l'arme chimique des civils syriens car dans le tas, il y a peut tre des terroristes, le point de non retour a t dpass.
> Je veux bien que chacun dfende son point de vue, je ne veux pas d'un type qui pour ne pas avoir tord dfend l'indfendable.


Soit on l'ignore TOUS dfinitivement, soit on demande son ban dfinitif.

----------


## TallyHo

> Soit on l'ignore TOUS dfinitivement, soit on demande son ban dfinitif.


Soit tu peux laisser les gens dcider de ce qu'ils ont  faire...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand je vois dans le fil sur la Syrie qu'il ne trouve rien de grave  attaquer  l'arme chimique des civils syriens.


Vous n'avez rien compris  ce que j'ai dis pourtant c'tait super simple...
J'ai dis que le gouvernement Syrien n'avait pas utilis d'arme chimique, ceux qui utilisent les armes chimiques sont les rebelles/terroristes.
L'arme syrienne a dtruit un entrept d'armes appartenant aux terroristes, cet entrept contenait des armes chimiques, mais l'arme ne pouvait pas le savoir (elle aurait pu s'en douter, connaissant les rebelles).

Ce n'est pas la premire fois que les rebelles utilisent des armes chimiques et qu'on essaie de mettre la faute sur l'arme Syrienne...
De toute faon pour le moment nous n'avons pas assez de preuves, donc ma version est aussi bonne que la version de l'OTAN.

En Irak on nous a fait croire qu'il y avait des armes de destruction massive alors que pas du tout.

Que l'arme syrienne utilise une arme chimique a n'a aucun sens...
Ce serait le truc le plus contre productif du monde...
Surtout maintenant que l'tat syrien a rcupr plein de villes qui taient contrl par les terroristes.
Juste quand t'es sur le point de terminer la guerre et de faire revenir la paix, tu vas faire une grosse connerie pour nerver l'OTAN ?
C'est absolument pas logique, rien ne pourrait l'expliquer...

----------


## behe

> Vous n'avez rien compris  ce que j'ai dis pourtant c'tait super simple...
> J'ai dis que le gouvernement Syrien n'avait pas utilis d'arme chimique, ceux qui utilisent les armes chimiques sont les rebelles/terroristes.





> Mais admettons, imaginons que l'arme syrienne ait effectivement utilis des armes chimiques (ce qui est extremement difficile  croire) pour lutter contre les terroristes et que comme les terroristes se planquent au plus prs des civils, des civils ont t touch.
>  Ce serait quand mme pas super grave, si en attaquant des terroristes tu touches des civils, ce n'est pas la fin du monde...


no comment

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais quand je commence une phrase par "admettons" c'est que j'y crois pas...

Vous tes toujours sur 2 poids 2 mesures...
Quand l'arme syrienne tue des civils en ciblant des terroristes c'est un crime contre l'humanit, mais quand ce sont les USA ou Isral c'est bien.
Et vous ne dites rien quand les terroristes utilisent des armes chimique...

Utilisations en tant qu'arme chimique
Isral :  chaque offensive de Tsahal son arme polmique

Pour moi c'est clair l'arme Syrienne n'a pas utilis d'arme chimique contre les rebelles/terroristes et n'a par consquent pas touch de civil.
C'est clairement les rebelles qui sont du genre  utiliser des armes interdites.
D'ailleurs faudrait rechercher qui donne des armes chimique aux rebelles...

----------


## Grogro

> no comment


Encore une fois, et c'est au moins la dixime fois que je le rpte depuis quelques mois, il est grand temps, PLUS QUE TEMPS, de le bannir dfinitivement de ce forum. 

Sans dconner, o sont les modrateurs ? Est-ce qu'il y a seulement une modration ici ?!? Ce laxisme systmatique, a commence  bien faire. Faut-il qu'on dserte tous ce forum pour que vous compreniez enfin ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Je respecte les Rgles spcifiques du Forum Actualits et de ses sous-Forums.

En plus grce  l'excs et des points de vues pas gnrique, j'ai un super effet sur la libert dexpression dans ce forum.
Vous vous ne vous en rendez peut tre pas compte, mais aprs avoir vu mes postes certains ont os exprimer librement leur point de vue.
nervez-vous si vous voulez ^^

Parlez de vrais sujets au lieu de parler de membre...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Encore une fois, et c'est au moins la dixime fois que je le rpte depuis quelques mois, il est grand temps, PLUS QUE TEMPS, de le bannir dfinitivement de ce forum. 
> 
> Sans dconner, o sont les modrateurs ? Est-ce qu'il y a seulement une modration ici ?!? Ce laxisme systmatique, a commence  bien faire. Faut-il qu'on dserte tous ce forum pour que vous compreniez enfin ?


Gazons-le, et au Zyklon B.  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

> Gazons-le, et au Zyklon B.


Aprs tout, il le dit lui-mme : c'est pas si grave!!!  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> Encore une fois, et c'est au moins la dixime fois que je le rpte depuis quelques mois, il est grand temps, PLUS QUE TEMPS, de le bannir dfinitivement de ce forum.


C'tait tellement mieux du temps des internements politiques...  ::roll:: 




> Sans dconner, o sont les modrateurs ? Est-ce qu'il y a seulement une modration ici ?!? Ce laxisme systmatique, a commence  bien faire. Faut-il qu'on dserte tous ce forum pour que vous compreniez enfin ?


Ce serait bien d'avoir la mme ardeur envers ceux qui argumentent rgulirement avec l'ad personam, les attaques personnelles me semblent plus sujettes  sanction que l'originalit de Ryu.

Ce que tu pratiques s'appelle tout simplement le dlit d'opinion. Donc je conclue en te rappelant ceci :




> Article 19
> 
> Tout individu a droit  la libert d'opinion et d'expression, ce qui implique le droit de ne pas tre inquit pour ses opinions et celui de chercher, de recevoir et de rpandre, sans considrations de frontires, les informations et les ides par quelque moyen d'expression que ce soit.
> 
> https://www.un.org/fr/universal-decl...hts/index.html

----------


## Charvalos

Ouais enfin, la libert d'opinion a quand mme ses limites parce que dire qu'une attaque chimique, "ce n'est pas grave" (peu importe qui l'a fait), il y a quand mme une ligne rouge  ne pas franchir.

----------


## TallyHo

Je suppose que tu parles de a :




> Mais admettons, imaginons que l'arme syrienne ait effectivement utilis des armes chimiques (ce qui est extremement difficile  croire) pour lutter contre les terroristes et que comme les terroristes se planquent au plus prs des civils, des civils ont t touch.
> Ce serait quand mme pas super grave, si en attaquant des terroristes tu touches des civils, ce n'est pas la fin du monde...


Personnellement j'ai trs bien compris qu'il parlait des dommages collatraux invitables en temps de guerre et que parfois la fin justifie les moyens. Et si tu es objectif et honnte, tu comprends ce qu'il veut dire (certes d'une faon maladroite).

C'est ce que je disais sur le fil de la Syrie, dans les conflits arms, les notions de mal et de bien n'ont plus cours et c'est une erreur de raisonner de cette faon dans ce genre de dossiers. Parfois il n'y a pas de bonnes solutions, soit tu plombes, soit tu te fais plomber. Et ce n'est pas parce que je dis a que j'approuve de plomber les gens, c'est uniquement une analyse froide sans motion car mes sentiments n'ont pas  entrer en ligne de compte pour rester le plus raliste et objectif possible.

Maintenant je te renvoie la balle... Ok Ryu est une pourriture, ce n'est pas bien de bombarder et blablabla... Donc tu fais quoi  la place du militaire ? Tu laisses tranquille les terroristes que tu as repr ? Et si ils tuent du monde, on dira que tu les a laiss filer... Donc tu fais quoi ? Tu bombardes ou pas ?

C'est facile de s'indigner, n'importe qui sait le faire. C'est dj moins facile de mettre ses -priori de ct et de regarder la ralit en face. La ralit c'est que la guerre n'est pas propre et les militaires raisonnent avec les "pertes acceptables"... C'est dur mais c'est la guerre (bis)...

Cela tant dit, l'indignation n'est pas interdite mais dans ce cas il faut aussi vous indigner quand les insultes fusent... Sinon votre indignation slective ressemble fort  un prtexte pour lgitimer un dlit d'opinion.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Personnellement j'ai trs bien compris qu'il parlait des dommages collatraux invitables en temps de guerre et que parfois la fin justifie les moyens.


L'usage d'armes chimiques est interdit de part la convention de Genve, il me semble. Donc, pour ma part, on ne peut pas parler de "dommages collatraux" mais de crimes contre l'humanit ! Et, rien ne peut le justifier.

----------


## Ryu2000

Calmez-vous... Je me suis juste mal exprim, c'est pas la peine de rester l dessus pendant des jours...
En plus j'ai gagn l'argumentation parce que l'un d'entre vous  mentionner Zyklon B et par consquent a ramne au point Godwin et a disqualifie automatiquement votre argumentaire. (ce sont les rgles des dbats)

Je suis persuad que la Syrie n'a pas utilis d'arme chimique, pour moi c'est clairement les rebelles. (d'ailleurs ce serait intressant de savoir qui a fourni ces armes aux rebelles)
Parce qu'on sait que les rebelles possdent ce type d'arme, alors que d'aprs l'ONU la Syrie s'est dbarrass de ses armes chimiques.

L'autre truc pnible, c'est que sans aucune preuve vous tes persuad que l'arme Syrienne a forcment utilis l'arme chimique.
Mais on sait que des allis comme USA ou Isral les utilisent et on ne vous entend pas vous plaindre...

ISRAEL ET LES ARMES CHIMIQUES
_Jrusalem estime ne pas tre en mesure de ratifier la Convention sur les armes chimiques_

Moi j'ai la profonde conviction que l'arme syrienne n'a pas utilis d'arme chimique.
Parce que a n'aurait aucun sens, la logique voudrait que la Syrie fasse le maximum d'efforts pour ne pas tre mal vu par la communaut internationale.
La Syrie sait pertinemment que l'OTAN cherche le moindre prtexte pour dmarrer la guerre.
La Syrie est bientt dbarrasse des terroristes et quand elle arrive dans la dernire ligne droite avant la fin de la guerre et le retour de la paix, elle va faire exactement ce qui justifie une attaque...
a ne tient pas debout une seconde.

Parce que a fait longtemps qu'Obama a dit "si la Syrie utilise l'arme chimique ce sera le dpassement de la ligne rouge et notre excuse pour intervenir" :
Armes chimiques: la ligne rouge de Barack Obama sur la Syrie, un horizon qui sloigne

Par contre on sait que les rebelles l'utilisent, donc pourquoi ne pas intervenir contre les rebelles ?

----------


## halaster08

> L'usage d'armes chimiques est interdit de part la convention de Genve, il me semble. Donc, pour ma part, on ne peut pas parler de "dommages collatraux" mais de crimes contre l'humanit ! Et, rien ne peut le justifier.


Ouais mais bon c'est des civils dans un pays lointain donc a compte pas vraiment ( et a fait des vagues de migrants en moins) et en plus on te dit que y avait des terroristes dedans donc a valait le coup.
D'ailleurs on aurait du faire pareil a Charlie et au Bataclan puisque tuer des innocents c'est pas si grave que a.

(Attention le poste ci-dessus peut contenir de second degr)

----------


## TallyHo

> L'usage d'armes chimiques est interdit de part la convention de Genve, il me semble. Donc, pour ma part, on ne peut pas parler de "dommages collatraux" mais de crimes contre l'humanit ! Et, rien ne peut le justifier.


Comment peux tu affirmer cela alors qu'il n'y a toujours pas d'enqute ? Pour l'instant, on a juste des confrontations d'affirmations, les uns disant que c'est une attaque chimique, les autres que c'est un entrept bombard qui contenait des agents chimiques.

C'est ce que je disais au-dessus, attention aux jugements htifs motionnels. Dans ce genre de dossier, il faut tre pragmatique et avoir du recul sinon on fausse le jugement. On a dj eu l'exprience en se faisant endormir avec des armes de destruction massives par exemple.




> L'usage d'armes chimiques est interdit de part la convention de Genve


Et l'intervention militaire dans un pays tranger ne peut pas se faire sans le consentement du Conseil de Scurit... Ca ne t'indigne pas ? Surtout que le bombardement US aurait fait des victimes civils l aussi... Et tu remarqueras que je ne les condamne pas, j'emploie bien le conditionnel.

Personnellement je reste trs prudent sur ces dossiers et j'attends de voir ce qu'il va sortir de ce conflit syrien qui est devenu trs complexe...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Personnellement je reste trs prudent sur ces dossiers et j'attends de voir


Exactement.

Rappelez-vous bien qu'il n'y avait pas d'arme de destruction massive en Irak.
Rappelez-vous galement de la Libye sous Kadhafi et de la Libye aprs Kadhafi...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Comment peux tu affirmer cela alors qu'il n'y a toujours pas d'enqute ? Pour l'instant, on a juste des confrontations d'affirmations, les uns disant que c'est une attaque chimique, les autres que c'est un entrept bombard qui contenait des agents chimiques.


Sauf que, les dgts ne correspondent pas avec l'explosion d'armes dans un entrept, et que l'arme syrienne a reconnue le bombardement, qu'il y a eu deux expositions au gaz, dans deux endroits diffrents, dont l'un est un hopital (enfin ce qu'il en restait). Je ne sais pas ce qu'il vous de plus.




> On a dj eu l'exprience en se faisant endormir avec des armes de destruction massives par exemple.


a n'a pas grand-chose  voir. Dsol.




> Et l'intervention militaire dans un pays tranger ne peut pas se faire sans le consentement du Conseil de Scurit... Ca ne t'indigne pas ? Surtout que le bombardement US aurait fait des victimes civils l aussi... Et tu remarqueras que je ne les condamne pas, j'emploie bien le conditionnel.


Et la Russie en Crime ? Rien ? Deux poids, deux mesures.
Ensuite, on peut considrer qu'en Syrie, il y a deux rgimes qui s'affrontent. Celui de Bashar et celui des opposants. Si les USA soutiennent les opposants, il ne font qu'aider un alli, non ? 



> Personnellement je reste trs prudent sur ces dossiers et j'attends de voir ce qu'il va sortir de ce conflit syrien qui est devenu trs complexe...


Il faut en effet raison garder. Pour te paraphraser, je dirais que ton anti-amricanisme primaire t'obscurcit les ides au point de ne pas voir les faits tels qu'ils sont. :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ensuite, on peut considrer qu'en Syrie, il y a deux rgimes qui s'affrontent. Celui de Bashar et celui des opposants.


En ralit il y a d'un ct la Syrie (le peuple + l'arme + le gouvernement) et de l'autre les terroristes.
Le droit international nous dit que si on suit le protocole on devrait normalement dfendre l'tat Syrien, au lieu de dfendre ceux qui veulent faire tomber un tat lgitimement en place.

Ok au dbut il y a avait des Syriens mcontents d'Assad, mais quand ils ont vu que l'alternative c'tait des terroristes, d'un coup Assad paraissait pas si mal.
Assad est plus populaire en Syrie, qu'Hollande est populaire en France.

----------


## TallyHo

> Sauf que, les dgts ne correspondent pas avec l'explosion d'armes dans un entrept, et que l'arme syrienne a reconnue le bombardement, qu'il y a eu deux expositions au gaz, dans deux endroits diffrents, dont l'un est un hopital (enfin ce qu'il en restait). Je ne sais pas ce qu'il vous de plus.


Je renouvelle ma question, comment peux tu en tre certain vu qu'il n'y a toujours pas d'enqute ?




> Je ne sais pas ce qu'il vous de plus.


Une enqute (bis)... Les journalistes n'tant pas des enquteurs.




> Et la Russie en Crime ? Rien ? Deux poids, deux mesures.


Rien  voir avec la Syrie... Pour le moment, ce dont on est certain c'est que l'intervention US est illgale et qu'ils n'ont pas eu le consentement du Conseil de Scurit pour agir, ce qui va encore compliquer la situation l-bas.




> je dirais que ton anti-amricanisme primaire t'obscurcit les ides au point de ne pas voir les faits tels qu'ils sont.


Oui bien sur... Le flacon de Powell devant l'ONU est aussi de l'anti-amricanisme ? L'EI prend sa source depuis le merdier irakien, c'est aussi de l'anti-amricanisme ?

----------


## BenoitM

Je me demande quand mme comment tous ses terroristes font pour vivre depuis 5 ans. 200.000 terroristes sans aucun soutient de la population et d'o viennent ces 200.000 terroristes.

----------


## TallyHo

Voila le genre de questions qu'il faut se poser au lieu de rester dans des postures...  ::):

----------


## Grogro

> Voila le genre de questions qu'il faut se poser au lieu de rester dans des postures...


Voil, et peut-tre aussi se demander ce qu'a fait le rgime baasiste depuis 50 ans pour s'aliner  ce point la majorit sunnite du pays. Et pourquoi les minorits ethniques et religieuses sont rgulirement menaces d'extermination dans ces rgions.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je me demande quand mme comment tous ses terroristes font pour vivre depuis 5 ans.


Ils sont trs bien pay en plus !

Il faut dire que les terroristes bnficient d'excellent sponsors :
L'Arabie saoudite, principal bailleur de fonds de Daech ?
_Fin avril 2015, un rapport du Congrs amricain affirmait que Daech recevait des transferts dargent consquents venus de donateurs privs du Qatar, du Kowet et d'Arabie saoudite._

Comment et pourquoi la France a livr des armes aux rebelles en Syrie
Franois Hollande confirme avoir livr des armes aux rebelles en Syrie
La CIA suspend son aide  des rebelles syriens

Les terroristes en Syrie reoivent de l'aide de la part de nombreux pays trs riche (dj il y a Qatar + Arabie Saoudite, donc niveau budget c'est large).
On nous fait croire que ce sont des rebelles syriens qui lutte pour leur pays, alors que ce sont des mercenaires trangers.
Ils sont l parce qu'on les paye !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je renouvelle ma question, comment peux tu en tre certain vu qu'il n'y a toujours pas d'enqute ?


As-tu au moins pris la peine de lire le lien qu'a post behe sur le fil concernant la Syrie (au titre bien mal choisi par ailleurs) (lien).
Je ne vois pas ce qu'il vous faut de plus. Surtout que son analyse concorde parfaitement avec les faits constats, contrairement  la thse d'un bombardement d'un entrept qui n'explique pas la prsence de gaz chimique (trs probablement du gaz sarin) lors du second bombardement sur lhpital (ce qui reprsente dj un crime contre l'humanit. Quand un soi-disant chef d'tat est capable de bombarder un hpital, il n'a plus de chef d'tat que le nom).




> Rien  voir avec la Syrie... Pour le moment, ce dont on est certain c'est que l'intervention US est illgale et qu'ils n'ont pas eu le consentement du Conseil de Scurit pour agir, ce qui va encore compliquer la situation l-bas.


Pour moi, c'est quasiment la mme chose qu'en Ukraine. 




> Oui bien sur... Le flacon de Powell devant l'ONU est aussi de l'anti-amricanisme ? L'EI prend sa source depuis le merdier irakien, c'est aussi de l'anti-amricanisme ?


a par contre, a n'a rien  voir avec ce qui se passe en Syrie. Si tu vas par l, alors on va dire que tout est la faute des Romains, voire des Grecs...  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand un soi-disant chef d'tat est capable de bombarder un hpital, il n'a plus de chef d'tat que le nom).


Gaza: plus de 620 morts, des hpitaux bombards
Gaza: La liste des hpitaux bombards par Isral (PHOTOS)
Hpital MSF bombard par les Amricains : un journaliste US  venge  Isral
Aprs le bombardement d'une cole  Gaza, l'ONU condamne un  acte criminel 
Gaza : une cole de l'ONU bombarde, Isral vivement critique

Peut tre que des bombardements qui n'ont pas t effectu par l'arme Syrienne on t mis sur leur dos.
a peut tre une mise en scne, pour avoir un prtexte pour dmarrer une guerre :
Poutine: deux versions possibles sur l'attaque chimique en Syrie

Pour l'instant on manque d'lment, aucune piste n'est  carter.
Mais le plus plausible c'est que l o l'arme Syrienne a bombard, il y avait des armes chimiques appartenant aux terroristes.

----------


## Ryu2000

"J'ai une Ferrari dans une grange", Fillon ironise sur ses "affaires"
Fillon fait des blagues :



> "Il y a des journalistes qui enqutent chez moi, dans mon dpartement. Alors j'ai une Ferrari cache dans une grange quelque-part. Ils la cherchent mais ne la trouvent pas. J'ai fait payer le repas d'enterrement de ma mre par des entreprises. Je suis intervenu auprs du recteur pour augmenter la note de mon fils au baccalaurat. Et ma femme a travaill dans un cabinet ministriel dans les annes 30!"


Les mdias semblent un peu plus sympa avec Fillon depuis que Mlenchon est pass devant.

----------


## TallyHo

> La voiture de Fillon braque, un ordinateur et des munitions vols
> 
> L'entourage du candidat LR a confirm ce "vol  la roulotte", qui a eu lieu en marge d'un meeting  Lille mardi 18 avril dans la soire.
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/presidentielle...21145_3121.php


Quoi en penser ?

A- Encore un coup des russes !
B- Surement un complot du cabinet noir...
C- Escroquerie  l'assurance, pas de petit profit.
D- C'est de la pure invention pour se victimiser.

----------


## SkyZoThreaD

Heuuuu.... la rponse D !

----------


## Mingolito



----------


## marsupial

> Sous dictature il n'y a pas de mafia, parce que le systme en place ne lautorise pas.
> Y'avait pas de Mafia sous Mussolini...


Malheureusement si, il y en avait une : elle tait  la botte du Duce...
Elle a retourn sa veste lorsque les Amricains et les Anglais ont dbarqu en Sicile.

Je peux mme te dire qu'il y en avait une en Russie comme des putes et des dealers sous l're sovitique : ils alimentaient le march noir de produits de l'Ouest, la nourriture par exemple. Je l'ai appris d'une Russe juste aprs la chute du mur de Berlin. Sa mre est parti au goulag pour 30 ans parce qu'elle avait accept des dollars...

----------


## Mingolito

*Affaire Fillon : Marc Ladreit de Lacharrire condamn  huit mois de prison avec sursis pour avoir accord un emploi fictif  Penelope Fillon*
*L'ami de Franois Fillon avait salari Penelope Fillon pendant huit mois, pour quelques notes de lecture.*



<< Marc Ladreit de Lacharrire a t condamn, mardi 11 dcembre,  huit mois avec sursis et 375 000 euros d'amende pour abus de biens sociaux, pour avoir accord un emploi de complaisance  la femme de Franois Fillon, Penelope, dans une revue qu'il possde.

Le milliardaire, ami de Franois Fillon, galement propritaire de La Revue des deux mondes, a accept une procdure de "plaider-coupable". Marc Ladreit de Lacharrire avait salari Penelope Fillon pendant huit mois, pour quelques notes de lecture, et pour la somme de 135 000 euros. Source >>

Et un dossier plus intressant  lire ici : Affaire Penelope Fillon : ce "plaider coupable" de Lacharrire qui lui permet de sauver sa Lgion d'honneur.

----------

